# Gorilla83's Humble Basement Hangout



## Gorilla83

*WAY overdue update as of 1/18/22*

-Swapped my dinosaur receiver (Denon 4311ci) for a Marantz 7705 processor. Excited to finally move to separates, sound is awesome with a very low noise floor. HEOS is pretty cool to play with as well.
-Along with the new processor, finally added atmos speakers and amp - some basic Niles 7" FX ceiling speakers to get going and they sound great. Will likely swap these for something higher efficiency later on but these work great. Also picked up a Emotiva BasX 4 channel to power them while on sale around black friday this year.
-In preparation for my 4K projector swap at Christmas, ran a new 8K capable in-wall HDMI cable (never fun doing this with SO many cables in the wall now) but it's done! Really excited to swap out my Sony 55ES for a 295ES 4K model
-Swapped to 4K projector finally, Sony 295ES, super happy with this move 


Updated *8/21/14:*

Now that I've finally gotten most of this room roughed out, I figured it was time to post some pictures and some basic info. As my wife can attest, this room is a constantly evolving projecting - the setup is subject to change at any given day, haha. This is the 3rd listening/media room in my house and the most recent. There are 5 total rooms in my house with audio/video setups in the house ranging from the garage to this room, but this is my favorite so far. I'll post up some info on the other rooms sometime soon.

The room *before* - light yellow paint, shelving in the corners, Mitsu 65" DLP, basic Polk Monitor 70 setup, HK receiver, etc.



Setup as of *today*:

A few months ago the wife and I decided we wanted to change to a projector. At first, this was going to be a simple ceiling mounted install that would be a directly replacement for the DLP you see above. The project evolved into removing the shelves, restructuring the corner frame/drywall, paint (entire basement!), new dedicated 20A lines for the equipment, remote triggered relays, moving furniture, new decorations, etc. I'm sure MANY of you can relate!

Notes: While I'd like to do something with the ceiling, converting to black is likely not practical since this is a multi purpose room.

Viewing area: (open) 13x22
Bar area: 19x22
Hallway: 5x20
2 other rooms are in the basement comprised of a a gym/play area and a workroom

Electronics:
Receiver - Denon 4311ci
Media - Sonos Connect, Oppo 93, Sony PS3, Roku 3 HD, Verizon FIOS HD DVR
Power - Panamax 4400 20A Conditioner/Surge protection X 2
Projector - Sony VPL-HW55ES
Screen - Falcon framed AT screen using Seymour XD fabric, 133" in 16:9
Sub Amps - Peavey IPR7500 x 1, Inuke 6000DSP x 1, driven by remote triggered relays in utility room.
Mains amp: Sherbourn A7-350 7 channel
EQ - MiniDSP 10x10

Speakers:
Mains - Yorkville U215B
Center - Yorkvillle U215B
Surrounds - JBL 8340A
Subwoofers - 4 x Dual opposed Stereo Integriy D4 18's up front, 2 x SI18 D4's in rear/nearfield (10 total SI 18" drivers)

Room Treatments - DIY
All treatments 4" thick 3# rigid fiberboard with 1x4 frame and covered with black speaker cloth. Most are 2x4' in size.
Front wall floor to ceiling coverage 4" thick semi-rigid fiberglass
3 X rear corner bass traps (floor to ceiling)
7 X side wall traps
Ceiling - 1 foot thick R38 above tiles over entire ceiling, Certainteed Theater Black F ceiling tiles


Other:
Custom Riser 9'3" wide x 6'6" deep, 10" tall
Custom Equipment cabinets x 2
Omnimount Projector Mount
Dayton Omnimic V2
Euroboom Mic Stand - for room sweeps
Logitech Harmony 880 Remote
Monoprice 12gauge oxygen free speaker cable (all)
Monoprice Coaxial cables
Monoprice Wall plates, assorted

Gym area
2 X Crown XLS2000
Behringer B212XL x 2
JBL MPro 418S x 2
DBX Driverack PA2 EQ
Numark M2 Mixer

*Pictures from 2012 when the room was set up *

Corner 'shelves' removed and bases cut down and reframed:


Wall sealed and primered


Room after paint - Sherwin williams Flat black and Harbor Grey Sides


Corner area made into custom speaker stands, flat black


Screen assembly





Projector hung, near flush mount


Custom wallplate behind rack


Screen hung on the wall



Main view of the room




Bar area leading into theater



Screen



Equipment rack


Back hallway



Gym area


----------



## carp

Nice, love it Gorilla!! So the room is actually 44 feet long if you include the bar area? Am I reading that right? Wow.


I might have missed it, how far back is your main seating? Your screen is about the size of mine in 16:9, mine is 124". I'm a little under 14 feet from the screen so I'm curious about you.


Love the workout room, great looking cage, free weights and dumbbells. I wish I had a room to have a setup like that. I see you actually have it setup for squats. In my old age I've pretty much given up on legs and only do upper body. Chicken legs rule.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22385224
> 
> 
> Nice, love it Gorilla!! So the room is actually 44 feet long if you include the bar area? Am I reading that right? Wow.
> 
> I might have missed it, how far back is your main seating? Your screen is about the size of mine in 16:9, mine is 124". I'm a little under 14 feet from the screen so I'm curious about you.
> 
> Love the workout room, great looking cage, free weights and dumbbells. I wish I had a room to have a setup like that. I see you actually have it setup for squats. In my old age I've pretty much given up on legs and only do upper body. Chicken legs rule.



Thanks man! Yes, the room is indeed 44 feet long so it's quite a space to fill. As you can imagine, bass is sucked up pretty easily. Right now I'm sitting about 18 feet back, but may be moving the primary seating up a few feet.


The gym is actually 2 separate rooms - the other room has mostly accessory and cardio equipment. As a powerlifer, unfortunately I'm forced to keep up with squatting, ugh. It's fun most of the time but it sure takes its toll with age.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Wow, that is quite the room you have there. it looks very well setup from the pictures. Just so you know, I still hate all you guys with really big screens







. Having the GTG there should be a fun time.


----------



## Bunga99

This room and all the gear looks excellent!! I think you did a terrific job on everything! Very nicely done!


----------



## Scout's staff

Very nice room - regarding the white ceiling and the desire not to darken it. Have you thought about just changing the first 2 rows above the screen? Perhaps try covering them with a dark cloth to see if there is a noticeable improvement.


Again, great job on the room.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22385452
> 
> 
> Thanks man! Yes, the room is indeed 44 feet long so it's quite a space to fill. As you can imagine, bass is sucked up pretty easily. Right now I'm sitting about 18 feet back, but may be moving the primary seating up a few feet.
> 
> The gym is actually 2 separate rooms - the other room has mostly accessory and cardio equipment. As a powerlifer, unfortunately I'm forced to keep up with squatting, ugh. It's fun most of the time but it sure takes its toll with age.



I started at 16.5 feet and am now at just under 14 feet away. Cheapest way to upgrade my screen size.










Assuming the 83 means you are still just shy of 30 you should be just now coming into your prime as far as powerlifting goes right? Sadly I've got a decade on you...


----------



## Reefdvr27

Looks good Rilla!!! What time should I be over for the Eagles game??


----------



## JimWilson

Nice bar too. I know where I'm going to be parking my @ss now...


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22385525
> 
> 
> Wow, that is quite the room you have there. it looks very well setup from the pictures. Just so you know, I still hate all you guys with really big screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Having the GTG there should be a fun time.



Thanks! I expect the GTG to be a blast and I'm happy to have the room ready in advance. There is still some tweaking to be done, but overall I'm happy with the progress.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22385534
> 
> 
> This room and all the gear looks excellent!! I think you did a terrific job on everything! Very nicely done!



Thank you Bunga!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scout's staff*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22386134
> 
> 
> Very nice room - regarding the white ceiling and the desire not to darken it. Have you thought about just changing the first 2 rows above the screen? Perhaps try covering them with a dark cloth to see if there is a noticeable improvement.
> 
> Again, great job on the room.



Thank you! I'm thinking about doing some experimenting with a black sheet/cloth for now to see the impact on the picture. I may head over to the fabric store sometime in the next few weeks. My only fear is that if I change only the first few rows it won't look right with the rest of the room. Changing the panels sure is easy enough though, so no issue there.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22386329
> 
> 
> I started at 16.5 feet and am now at just under 14 feet away. Cheapest way to upgrade my screen size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming the 83 means you are still just shy of 30 you should be just now coming into your prime as far as powerlifting goes right? Sadly I've got a decade on you...



Yep, I'll be 30 in January and *hopefully* have some good years ahead to set some personal bests.


As for the seating - If/when I build risers and stagger the sofa/loveseat, the first row will be 14-16' away and the second row around 20-21. Good news is acoustically there doesn't seem to be much of a difference between 18 (Current LP) and 16'.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22386372
> 
> 
> Looks good Rilla!!! What time should I be over for the Eagles game??



Thank you! Actually, I'm watching game day live right now and you're more than welcome to come by for this game or any others.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22386433
> 
> 
> Nice bar too. I know where I'm going to be parking my @ss now...



Thanks Jim, the bar is a favorite of mine as well. I'm thinking we'll put it to good use at the GTG.


----------



## BrolicBeast

This is a great system. I especially like the corner speaker stands that currently hold your caps! Very well executed room. Remember, no curling the captivators!







With your DefTech towers w. built in subs, do you use a crossover, or do you run them as "Full Range?"


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22387565
> 
> 
> This is a great system. I especially like the corner speaker stands that currently hold your caps! Very well executed room. Remember, no curling the captivators!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your DefTech towers w. built in subs, do you use a crossover, or do you run them as "Full Range?"



Thank you sir. The stands were pretty well reinforced to hold the weight of the caps easily. I can stand on them now with the subs too with no stress at all.










As for the deftechs - running them as small and crossed at 80hz allowed them to best integrate with the rest of the system.


----------



## Ryansboston

Wow! Awesome set up man!! I would have never guessed the LP was 18 feet away; the room looks "small"(er) in the pictures due to the ginormous screen and huge pieces of furniture you have in there. I wish I had that much dedicated room for my setup









Nice gym set up too.. My "gym" consists of adjustable weight in the same room as my tv and surround set up..


Can't wait for the GTG, it's gonna be fun. I'm with Jim, I'll be sitting right at that sweet bar for a good amount of time even if it's not an optimum listening position haha.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ryansboston*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22394529
> 
> 
> I'm with Jim, I'll be sitting right at that sweet bar for a good amount of time even if it's not an optimum listening position haha.



Since when is sitting at the bar not the optimum position? Just don't take my spot, or it will get ugly!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ryansboston*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22394529
> 
> 
> Wow! Awesome set up man!! I would have never guessed the LP was 18 feet away; the room looks "small"(er) in the pictures due to the ginormous screen and huge pieces of furniture you have in there. I wish I had that much dedicated room for my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice gym set up too.. My "gym" consists of adjustable weight in the same room as my tv and surround set up..
> 
> Can't wait for the GTG, it's gonna be fun. I'm with Jim, I'll be sitting right at that sweet bar for a good amount of time even if it's not an optimum listening position haha.



Thanks Ryan. I've been really enjoying the room (every night!) so far. I'm completely excited for the GTG as well, looking forward to hosting you guys.


Update to the setup - The miniDSP is now installed. For now I've simply applied a 19hz HPF to keep the Caps from making ugly noises below tune. This weekend I'm going to run some Omnimic sweeps again to see if any other tweaking is needed. I'd also like to experiment with the subs in 15hz tune again.


----------



## Gorilla83

Updates! I've begun building the frames for my bass traps/panels. The first areas to be treated with the front corners and first reflection points. I'm supposed to receive my OC703 board sometime this week, so I should have at least a few of them up and running this weekend!


Frames built and burlap backing applied:


















Mount installed and test fit in the corner:










The front 3 speakers have also been swapped for SHO-10s.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Nice looking trap. So you are building your own? I bought mine from GIK. They worked great for me. Besides the front corners, where else are you planning on putting them. Once you get them all in place you will probably have to re-do the EQ in your system. But it will be worth the effort.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22477019
> 
> 
> Nice looking trap. So you are building your own? I bought mine from GIK. They worked great for me. Besides the front corners, where else are you planning on putting them. Once you get them all in place you will probably have to re-do the EQ in your system. But it will be worth the effort.



Thanks Mike. Yes, I'm building my own and I've got plenty of material to built a bunch of them! I think I have enough for 7-8 traps/panels to start with. I looked at buying from GIK or ATS, but the frames are so easy to build. This way I can also custom size them if I need to as well - which I will have to in some areas. First areas to be treated will be the front corners, rear corner by the LP, first reflection points, and probably some insulation above the ceiling/wall perimeter. I should have 2-4 of them done by the GTG so you can check them out. I don't mind re-EQ'ing as i'm constantly tweaking and experimenting with different setups anyway.










Project list, upcoming:

1) Finish front L&R bass traps

2) Reinstall white trip under corner stands

2) Build Speaker stands for the SHO-10s

3) Experiment with the JTR caps positioned mid wall

4) Continue with room treatment building for first reflection points and rear corners


----------



## MIkeDuke

I have 8 in my small room and I think that did the trick for me. I still want to check out one more possible space for some small traps but I will need someone else's input for that. Going from no or limited treatments to a treated room will really make a big difference. I was really not prepared for the







moment when they were all in place.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22477559
> 
> 
> I have 8 in my small room and I think that did the trick for me. I still want to check out one more possible space for some small traps but I will need someone else's input for that. Going from no or limited treatments to a treated room will really make a big difference. I was really not prepared for the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moment when they were all in place.



Did you do them all at the same time? I imagine that would be a drastic change! My walls right now are completely uncovered and there is a substantial amount of reverb/echo on the room. I'm hoping it will be a substantial upgrade!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22477744
> 
> 
> Did you do them all at the same time? I imagine that would be a drastic change! My walls right now are completely uncovered and there is a substantial amount of reverb/echo on the room. I'm hoping it will be a substantial upgrade!


Yep. All at one time. I figured do it once and be done I had someone do it for me. If your walls are completely bare now, you will notice a very big change. I put them in the front corners, front wall, back wall and right above my head. The change was very dramatic. Don't neglect your ceiling, I was told by the guys at GIK that it is very important to treat that as well. When you get them all up. you will finally hear what your system really sounds like. It's a cool experience. 8 would be a starting point. Depending on room size and possible location you may want to experiment with more since you make your own, But start with 8, take some measurements and see how it goes from there.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22477893
> 
> 
> Yep. All at one time. I figured do it once and be done I had someone do it for me. If your walls are completely bare now, you will notice a very big change. I put them in the front corners, front wall, back wall and right above my head. The change was very dramatic. Don't neglect your ceiling, I was told by the guys at GIK that it is very important to treat that as well. When you get them all up. you will finally hear what your system really sounds like. It's a cool experience. 8 would be a starting point. Depending on room size and possible location you may want to experiment with more since you make your own, But start with 8, take some measurements and see how it goes from there.



I'm going to knock out the front corners and probably the bottom wall/floor area behind the center channel hopefully by this weekend. I'm also thinking (per Ethan's recommendation) of stuffing some R-38 above the tiles in my ceiling around the wall/ceiling perimeter. Supposed to be very effective and it's relatively inexpensive too.


----------



## Gorilla83

OK - Got a bit done last night! My fiberboard got delivered and went to work. 2 traps done, 2-4 more coming up this weekend.







Figured I would share, here is the progress:


Details:

1x4 pine board for frame, 1.5" drywall screws

Black burlap backing for rear of trap. This was 2.99/yard locally at JoAnn fabrics and was something like 32" wide.

Johns Mansville 814 2" Board x 2 per trap. Pretty much identical to OC703. I actually ordered OC703 but they wound up giving me this stuff. After some research I found it actually has slightly better absorbtion coefficients across the board vs. OC703. It comes in a 9 pack of 2x4x2" panels instead of the normal 12/pack in the OC703.

Black speaker grill fabric from JoAnn fabric - I liked the look/feel of this a LOT better than the burlap. It was 8.99/yard locally at JoAnn fabircs. It was much wider than the burlap at 60" wide so I got a lot more out of it per yard. It took less than 1 yard per trap to cover the front/sides. It also masks the yellow insulation much better too.


1 trap stuffed with 4" of board:










Back side of stuffed trap - burlap backing:










First (prototype) completed trap:











Special thanks to my wife who helped me get them wrapped. I did warn her that this is only the beginning, LOL.

Tada - two completed traps!


----------



## JimWilson

Ya know, you really should stop sitting on your butt and start preparing for this GTG. It's only 1.5 weeks away.










Your wife must think this is all nuts, and that we are too. Speaking of your wife... does she have a sweet tooth, or like wine perhaps? I was thinking about bringing down something for her.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22480111
> 
> 
> Ya know, you really should stop sitting on your butt and start preparing for this GTG. It's only 1.5 weeks away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your wife must think this is all nuts, and that we are too. Speaking of your wife... does she have a sweet tooth, or like wine perhaps? I was thinking about bringing down something for her.



Jim - I know I have been slacking. I will try to step it up in the next week.







Yes, my wife does think I'm crazy but lucky for me she seems to have accepted that fact. She does like wine but you really don't have to go through the trouble. I will have to figure out how to thank her for giving me the house all day/night though, heh.


----------



## wkingincharge

I must say your space looks great as well as those room treatments!! wish I had the build space and know how to do them up that nice and once you get them installed prepare to be impressed. By the way I am following the sub gtg and look forward to hearing the results as I have a favorite participant and am curious how the crowd likes it compared to me.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22481973
> 
> 
> I must say your space looks great as well as those room treatments!! wish I had the build space and know how to do them up that nice and once you get them installed prepare to be impressed. By the way I am following the sub gtg and look forward to hearing the results as I have a favorite participant and am curious how the crowd likes it compared to me.



Thanks for the kind word. I'm hoping to have a few more updates this weekend sometime. The shipment of panels I received was 9 pieces instead of the 12 I originally ordered, so I'm looking to get another 9 this week or next to complete my panels for now. We're all excited for the GTG and hopefully we'll have some valuable feedback for the community.


----------



## Gorilla83

Ok, UPDATE. Put in a ton of work this weekend around the house and of course including the basement. I really need to take some better pictures other than my camera phone, ugh. Sorry for the crappy pics below.










Key basement accomplishments:


1) Built speaker stands for SHO-10s:

Picture before they were stained black -










2) Reinstalled top trim for L/R speaker stands and painted them black.


3) Cleaned up terminals/wiring under each speaker stand. Moved Caps down from the stands for now. Did some quick sweeps with the Caps in front of the stands and the FR is tremendously improved. They will be staying there from now on.


4) Started playing with/breaking in the PSA XS15 in time for next weekend's GTG.


5) Constructed a total of (8) frames for bass traps. I completed all 4 front corner traps with insulation and wrap. I did run out of the speaker cloth material so I couldn't fully complete the others, but I'm getting more on Wednesday.










Frames for rear corner:










Front of the room - please don't mind the wiring exposed for now - it will not be staying there.







I think the traps blend in rather well though.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22494069
> 
> 
> Front of the room - please don't mind the wiring exposed for now - it will not be staying there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the traps blend in rather well though.



What traps? I don't see any?


----------



## MIkeDuke

Nice. If I missed it sorry, but how big is your screen?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22494186
> 
> 
> What traps? I don't see any?



That was the idea.







I hung them late yesterday evening and even the wife commented - "Wow, you barely even notice them! They just look like big speakers. "


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22494222
> 
> 
> Nice. If I missed it sorry, but how big is your screen?



Mike - the screen is 120" in 16:9 ratio.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22494237
> 
> 
> Mike - the screen is 120" in 16:9 ratio.


That is a nice size screen. I am of course very jealous







.


----------



## Gorilla83

It was/is a huge upgrade from the 65" DLP that used to reside in it's place.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Just want to give you a bump here







. The GTG was great and so is your theater, Although you may want to think about securing your traps a bit better







. I have been lucky so far. No incidents for me regarding the Tri Traps that are hanging on my wall. But then I probably don't get close to the output you get







.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22523162
> 
> 
> Just want to give you a bump here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The GTG was great and so is your theater, Although you may want to think about securing your traps a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have been lucky so far. No incidents for me regarding the Tri Traps that are hanging on my wall. But then I probably don't get close to the output you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks Mike. The traps are pretty well secured via 90 degree bracket and screws, but apparently I'm going to need to add an extra bracket at the top of each front trap for some extra strength.










Side wall traps to come shortly.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22523328
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. The traps are pretty well secured via 90 degree bracket and screws, but apparently I'm going to need to add an extra bracket at the top of each front trap for some extra strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side wall traps to come shortly.


I use brackets but I add Velcro. It has worked pretty good to tell the truth. For you, more stability is a must.


----------



## JimWilson

With dual Caps? You're gonna need lag bolts instead...


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22523444
> 
> 
> With dual Caps? You're gonna need lag bolts instead...



You're not kidding.







They should be good now, but I guess I'll have to run that sine wave again just to be sure?


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22525346
> 
> 
> You're not kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should be good now, but I guess I'll have to run that sine wave again just to be sure?



Either that or invite Jeff over again and hand him the remote...


----------



## Gorilla83

OK - few updates, although not as many as I would have liked since we've been without power since Monday.


Side treatments: First reflection points covered, and another pair of side treatments built and waiting to be hung.










Front bass traps secured (in addition to brackets) with velcro - just for you Jim.







I guess the next goal is to build something to knock them down again, LOL.


----------



## Gorilla83

Update:


Took down all 6 cans lights in the theater area and did as best as I could to insulate the trim and housing from vibrating including duct tape and silicone. My initial tests have shown a HUGE improvement in dampening of vibrations. I'd estimate more than half of the unwanted room noises have gone away.


Two wall treatments to be hung tonight or tomorrow morning!


More to come guys.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22546965
> 
> 
> Front bass traps secured (in addition to brackets) with velcro - just for you Jim.



Velcro?? Velcro?! I said lag bolts. Velcro isn't going to hold up to your abuse of those Caps my friend...


----------



## MIkeDuke

Great stuff. I guess because I only have one SubMersive HP in my room I can get away with elbow brackets and Velcro to hold my tri-traps in place.


----------



## carp

My stacked tri traps have never fallen down and I don't have them fastened to anything, just stacked on each other. I've had dual caps, dual submersives, and an orbit shifter in here with no problems - maybe I've been wussing out on the volume!


----------



## carp

Are your guys traps off the ground? That would explain it.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22553339
> 
> 
> Are your guys traps off the ground? That would explain it.



Mine are also stacked in that area, lol. Should be good now though.


Side wall treatments hung today! Looks and sounds great. Need to re eq now. Room is much more dead now.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22550716
> 
> 
> Velcro?? Velcro?! I said lag bolts. Velcro isn't going to hold up to your abuse of those Caps my friend...



You will be happy to know they passed the test today.







this industrial Velcro is good stuff.


----------



## Gorilla83

Rear side treatments have been hung. Both subs are running center under screen. Made speaker stands for the SHO-10s. Re-ran Audyssey and WOW! I'm 'almost' content!







Popped in my 25th anniversary Rock and Roll hall of fame Bluray and it sounds amazing.


Some pictures - PS my camera and camera skills are weak.



























Rear traps


----------



## MIkeDuke

Good stuff on the treatments. Do you have more to do or do you think you are finished. Don't neglect the ceiling. It is an important aspect that needs to considered as well.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22569351
> 
> 
> Good stuff on the treatments. Do you have more to do or do you think you are finished. Don't neglect the ceiling. It is an important aspect that needs to considered as well.



Mike - The ceiling will be the last piece to be done. I'm planning on covering the whole ceiling above the tiles with 1 foot thick R-38. Should be VERY dead afterward.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Got you. So no panels on the ceiling in the room though. Is that what you are saying? I have insulation above my head as well. At least a foot and it's probably R-38. Also it's in one of my walls. I don't know how much it helps but I figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22570037
> 
> 
> Got you. So no panels on the ceiling in the room though. Is that what you are saying? I have insulation above my head as well. At least a foot andn it's probably R-38. Also it's in one of my walls. I don't know how much it helps but I figured it couldn't hurt.



Correct, no panels on top of the ceiling tiles. I went back and forth with Ethan W. on here and he made that suggestion for a drop ceiling.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22570047
> 
> 
> Correct, no panels on top of the ceiling tiles. I went back and forth with Ethan W. on here and he made that suggestion for a drop ceiling.


OK. Got you. If you talked about with the pros, and they said a drop ceiling is good(still don't know what that means), I am sure it will work fine and sound fantastic. Looking forward to any more progress and thoughts on this front.


----------



## Gorilla83

For those who have not been following my thread in the DIY section, I've since built a couple new subs to try out in the theater. 2 x Dual opposed Dayton HO's, still driven by my Crown for now. I'm in the process of building a two more of these and have an LG FP14K clone on the way. This combination should result in some punishing LFE.










FR shown with no EQ or smoothing applied. EQ to come later.


----------



## MIkeDuke

They look nice and powerful. I would be interested in your thoughts on these once they are EQ'ed and I would be interested in any max tests you were brave enough to try







. So those are dual 15's in those boxes?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22670176
> 
> 
> They look nice and powerful. I would be interested in your thoughts on these once they are EQ'ed and I would be interested in any max tests you were brave enough to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So those are dual 15's in those boxes?



Duals 18's in each box, 2500 watts to each currently.







They pound pretty hard, especially in the midrange. No slouch in the lower stuff too as you can see.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22670289
> 
> 
> Duals 18's in each box, 2500 watts to each currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They pound pretty hard, especially in the midrange. No slouch in the lower stuff too as you can see.


























So let me get this straight. You have two of these beasts now. You plan on getting 2 more, plus that monster amp? Wow, I mean Wow. I can imagine what 4 of those with a ton of power will do in your room. Looking forward to seeing more of these and maybe some numbers on them.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22670650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight. You have two of these beasts now. You plan on getting 2 more, plus that monster amp? Wow, I mean Wow. I can imagine what 4 of those with a ton of power will do in your room. Looking forward to seeing more of these and maybe some numbers on them.



It will be some time before they are all up and running and calibrated, but I should have them done by the GTG next year for sure.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22670859
> 
> 
> It will be some time before they are all up and running and calibrated, but I should have them done by the GTG next year for sure.


Well, when we come to those, I am going to be a man and request ear plugs. I not ashamed to admit that







.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/30#post_22670650
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight. You have two of these beasts now. You plan on getting 2 more, plus that monster amp? Wow, I mean Wow. I can imagine what 4 of those with a ton of power will do in your room.



I think Andrew's been hanging around Jeff too long...


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22671202
> 
> 
> I think Andrew's been hanging around Jeff too long...



Actually I blame Austin (popalock). He and I have been communicating (scheming) quite a bit over the past few weeks. Wait until you see/read about his upcoming setup.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22672017
> 
> 
> Actually I blame Austin (popalock). He and I have been communicating (scheming) quite a bit over the past few weeks. Wait until you see/read about his upcoming setup.



Oh boy, am I going to have to separate you two?


----------



## wkingincharge

I might have to include myself in next years GTG since missing the last one and it looked to be a great opportunity to hear some nice stuff.


Those subs look like they are punishing that room and 2 more might bring it down lol!!!


Fun stuff!!!


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22676102
> 
> 
> I might have to include myself in next years GTG since missing the last one and it looked to be a great opportunity to hear some nice stuff.



So long as you bring beer you're welcome!


----------



## gilbois

Hi Gorilla, great setup.


Sorry if I missed this but how high are your ceilings?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gilbois*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22679003
> 
> 
> Hi Gorilla, great setup.
> 
> Sorry if I missed this but how high are your ceilings?



The drop ceiling is right at 8 feet in my basement. The actual joists are at 9 feet though.


----------



## Gorilla83

Updates: Finishing up with box #3 at the moment. Box #4 will be a leftover from this weekend's GTG thanks to my buddy Popalock. Finishing for that box to occur next week.


The new amp came in last night, so I'll be ready for the next 4 drivers when my bank account permits, LOL.
 


Side note - I watched Art of Flight for the first time on my setup last night. HOLY ****. Incredible eye candy and sound. I've read the rave reviews on here and elsewhere and figured it was another over hyped product but I was wrong. Highly recommended if you haven't tried it at home.


----------



## SeaNile

Looks AWESOME Andrew. I'm jealous!


I'm penciling in the GTG as soon as the dates are announced.


John


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22690590
> 
> 
> Side note - I watched Art of Flight for the first time on my setup last night. HOLY ****. Incredible eye candy and sound. I've read the rave reviews on here and elsewhere and figured it was another over hyped product but I was wrong. Highly recommended if you haven't tried it at home.



If I only have time to demo one piece, that is the one I use. The music and sound and picture are first rate.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaNile*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22691467
> 
> 
> Looks AWESOME Andrew. I'm jealous!
> 
> I'm penciling in the GTG as soon as the dates are announced.
> 
> John



Thanks John. Stop by one of these days!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22697099
> 
> 
> If I only have time to demo one piece, that is the one I use. The music and sound and picture are first rate.



Agreed, I'm impressed. This will be my go-to disc for those wanting to check out the projector.


----------



## Gorilla83

Spent a couple minutes playing with eq and the new amp -


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22701514
> 
> 
> Spent a couple minutes playing with eq and the new amp



6Hz. From a pair of them. And you're building two more? There is something very wrong with you my friend...


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22701580
> 
> 
> 6Hz. From a pair of them. And you're building two more? There is something very wrong with you my friend...


Yea but look at how much they dip below that







. I know I am probably flat to below 10Hz but I don't know how low I really go because my charts end at 15hz and they are flat to that. But in an older chart that Mark did I was flat to about 7Hz, But that is just plain silly.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22702344
> 
> 
> Yea but look at how much they dip below that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know I am probably flat to below 10Hz but I don't know how low I really go because my charts end at 15hz and they are flat to that. But in an older chart that Mark did I was flat to about 7Hz, But that is just plain silly.



7Hz, that's it?!? What a whimpy system you have. You need to get something that goes to _at least_ 6Hz...











Seeing as how they're done -- and obviously working quite well -- we need to help Andrew come up with a name for these beasties, so I'll throw out the first few suggestions:

Disemboweler
Annihilator
The Divorcer
Executioner
Spleen Wrecker
Demolisher
Room Ransacker
Foundation Floater


----------



## carp

Haha, I like The Divorcer. You are really sending a message to the wife if you tell her you are getting ready to build a sub named that.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22702518
> 
> 
> 7Hz, that's it?!? *What a whimpy system you have*. You need to get something that goes to _at least_ 6Hz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as how they're done -- and obviously working quite well -- we need to help Andrew come up with a name for these beasties, so I'll throw out the first few suggestions:
> Disemboweler
> Annihilator
> The Divorcer
> Executioner
> Spleen Wrecker
> Demolisher
> Room Ransacker
> Foundation Floater


Well, unlike many here, I only have one sub







. But I do have a Crowson transducer system that goes below 6Hz so at least I have that going for me









Like your names BTW, especially 1 and 5.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22701580
> 
> 
> 6Hz. From a pair of them. And you're building two more? There is something very wrong with you my friend...


Building built.







Still need to order the drivers and finish (prime/paint) the 4th box, but they are pretty much done now. Austin built the 4th box for use in testing in tomorrow's GTG, but he built a clone of my other boxes so I'm going to use that as #4.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22702344
> 
> 
> Yea but look at how much they dip below that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know I am probably flat to below 10Hz but I don't know how low I really go because my charts end at 15hz and they are flat to that. But in an older chart that Mark did I was flat to about 7Hz, But that is just plain silly.



The combination of components in my signal chain apparently are producing a rolloff at right around 6hz. From what I've seen on here this is very normal. This won't change by adding more subs, etc. My omnimic is only calibrated to 5hz anyway.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22702518
> 
> 
> 7Hz, that's it?!? What a whimpy system you have. You need to get something that goes to _at least_ 6Hz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as how they're done -- and obviously working quite well -- we need to help Andrew come up with a name for these beasties, so I'll throw out the first few suggestions:
> Disemboweler
> Annihilator
> The Divorcer
> Executioner
> Spleen Wrecker
> Demolisher
> Room Ransacker
> Foundation Floater



LOL @ the Diverocer and the Disembowler. None of those names sound pleasant, I like it.


----------



## Sibuna

"brown note" also fits


cant wait until tomorrow


----------



## BrolicBeast

Add a silver stripe on the back of the cabinet and call the sub the "Silverback." lol. You are Gorilla after all


----------



## robertcharles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout#post_22385452
> 
> 
> Thanks man! Yes, the room is indeed 44 feet long so it's quite a space to fill. As you can imagine, bass is sucked up pretty easily. Right now I'm sitting about 18 feet back, but may be moving the primary seating up a few feet.
> 
> The gym is actually 2 separate rooms - the other room has mostly accessory and cardio equipment. As a powerlifer, unfortunately I'm forced to keep up with squatting, ugh. It's fun most of the time but it sure takes its toll with age.



Fellow powerlifter. Haven't competed in a while, but the burn still exists. Nice setup.


Robert


----------



## wkingincharge

Impressive as always!!!


My vote is for the 1 and 2 options lol!!!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22705858
> 
> 
> Add a silver stripe on the back of the cabinet and call the sub the "Silverback." lol. You are Gorilla after all


Excellent!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkingincharge*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22706861
> 
> 
> Impressive as always!!!
> 
> My vote is for the 1 and 2 options lol!!!



Thank you!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22703610
> 
> 
> "brown note" also fits
> 
> cant wait until tomorrow



Hope you enjoyed the debut yesterday.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22705858
> 
> 
> Add a silver stripe on the back of the cabinet and call the sub the "Silverback." lol. You are Gorilla after all



HAHAHA! I think we have a winner!










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertcharles*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22706091
> 
> 
> Fellow powerlifter. Haven't competed in a while, but the burn still exists. Nice setup.
> 
> Robert



Robert - Nice! What fed(s) did you compete in? I've been mostly UPA and APA lately. I believe you about the burn.










Thanks for the complements.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22701580
> 
> 
> 6Hz. From a pair of them. And you're building two more? There is something very wrong with you my friend...



Jim - at yesterday's mini-GTG we did some measurements with 1 box. Both the single dual opposed dayton enclosure and single LMS hit 6hz in my room.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22710471
> 
> 
> Jim - at yesterday's mini-GTG we did some measurements with 1 box. Both the single dual opposed dayton enclosure and single LMS hit 6hz in my room.



Show off.










Was that measured with the same mic that isn't calibrated for anything below 5Hz? Is it possible with the hefty room gain you're getting that there's actually usable output below that?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22710959
> 
> 
> Show off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that measured with the same mic that isn't calibrated for anything below 5Hz? Is it possible with the hefty room gain you're getting that there's actually usable output below that?



Yes and maybe although I'm not sure how much can be noticed at that point.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22711029
> 
> 
> Yes and maybe although I'm not sure how much can be noticed at that point.



Yea, I was thinking about that after my post; is there really anything that has audio information below 5Hz? I doubt it, so perhaps you're set for now. By 'for now' I mean until you get the next wild idea that pops into your head...


----------



## Gorilla83

So Box #3 is ready for the drivers and Box #4 is in the finishing stages. Austin (popalock) actually constructed the last box for use in yesterday's GTG. He had been attempting to procure 2 of the new SI 18's but unfortunately those did not get to us in time for the test. The good news is that he built it to my specs so that I could use it after the day was done. Thanks Austin!







The next 4 drivers were ordered yesterday morning. I'm hoping to have these boxes finished, alive, and kicking in another 7-10 days. Update: Just got shipping confirmation from PE, woot! They showed out of stock right after I ordered so maybe I got the last batch?










Last night I started on the finishing process. The roundovers are done, and I've started sanding and filling in some voids that were present on the edges.


----------



## Frohlich

Sorry to see you leave the JTR family as I just became a member, but love your build. I bet it sounds awesome.


----------



## MIkeDuke

That box looks nice. So now you have four right? Dual drive subs that is). And again, those are 18in right? That's a lot of firepower. How are you going to place them. All up front(stacked)? Or will you place them through out the room.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22715001
> 
> 
> That box looks nice. So now you have four right? Dual drive subs that is). And again, those are 18in right? That's a lot of firepower. How are you going to place them. All up front(stacked)? Or will you place them through out the room.



Yes they are 18's powered by an LG 14000 clone. I have some ideas for placement - I may start with all 4 up front, but not stacked. I

Alternatively, i have room behind the couch for 2 as well so they could be split. I'll give them a listen in each position and see what sounds best to my ears.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60#post_22714922
> 
> 
> Sorry to see you leave the JTR family as I just became a member, but love your build. I bet it sounds awesome.



Everything JTR I've heard so far has been phenomenal, and the Caps were no exception. I loved the sound the 2 new subs produced so I had to build a couple more.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22715073
> 
> 
> Yes they are 18's powered by an LG 14000 clone. I have some ideas for placement - I may start with all 4 up front, but not stacked. *I also have room behind the couch for 2 more*. I'll give them a listen in each position and see what sounds best to my ears.


Wait Wait Wait. You see that bolded part. Are you saying that you have space for two more, besides the 4 you are already building? That would be insane. I forget. What are you using for mains? Are you afraid that you will out sub your mains with all that woofage? You are one crazy bass head







. I say that with all respect though







.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22715668
> 
> 
> Wait Wait Wait. You see that bolded part. Are you saying that you have space for two more, besides the 4 you are already building? That would be insane. I forget. What are you using for mains? Are you afraid that you will out sub your mains with all that woofage? You are one crazy bass head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I say that with all respect though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Haha sorry I misspoke, I intend on only a total of four subs. Maybe two up front and two out back? At least for now.







I have SHO 10s, but will probably build something upgraded and use them (the SHOs) as surrounds in January.


----------



## Sibuna

what are you going to do about securing the sheetrock so it doesn't vibrate when you add 2 more subs? because the entire room seems to flex with just 2 of them










I think your ideas for behind the couch and an "end table" are the best for placement options. assuming it sound right. Bass will literally be kicking you in the back. I also just realized that you only started building your room in September like a month before we the first G2G. thats some pretty insane progress


----------



## JimWilson

He dislodged a light bulb with the dual Caps. If these new subs are even more potent he's going to be able to rearrange the furniture, while he's sitting on it!


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22716553
> 
> 
> If these new subs are even more potent he's going to be able to rearrange the furniture, while he's sitting on it!



Or rearrange the wall studs!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22716321
> 
> 
> what are you going to do about securing the sheetrock so it doesn't vibrate when you add 2 more subs? because the entire room seems to flex with just 2 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your ideas for behind the couch and an "end table" are the best for placement options. assuming it sound right. Bass will literally be kicking you in the back. I also just realized that you only started building your room in September like a month before we the first G2G. thats some pretty insane progress



The difficult part now will be quieting down resonation in the room. I'm going to take care of insulation above the ceiling next (1 foot thick R38) to both treat the ceiling as well as apply some pressure against the grid, tiles, and light canisters.


The walls will be tricky, but I will see what I can do to secure them some more. Ideally if I were building new I would have double stud/drywalled the room but after 3+ months of hard work finishing that area, there is no way I'm going to tear down the walls and re-do it all.


Maybe a while from now I will redo it from the ground up again. Certainly don't want to think about that now though, heh.







I think keeping the 3rd and 4th subs somewhat near field will help mitigate some of the room resonation. We'll see how it sounds when they get set up shortly.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22715829
> 
> 
> Haha sorry I misspoke, I intend on only a total of four subs. Maybe two up front and two out back? At least for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have SHO 10s, but will probably build something upgraded and use them (the SHOs) as surrounds in January.


OK. That is what I hoped you meant. Only for your own safety







. I just can't imagine what that would be like. I mean, Popalock's subs were insane and your dual Caps were freaking insane. If you are going to get more output then what I experienced at the GTG, that will be just crazy output. But I am sure it will be fun. Cant't wait until you finish them and then maybe run some SPL tests on them. I am sure even down real low you will pull some pretty impressive numbers

Based on your chart a few pages back you are already getting really low with just two. With two more I can only imagine that it will play as low but louder much easier.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22717307
> 
> 
> I mean, Popalock's subs were insane and your dual Caps were freaking insane. If you are going to get more output then what I experienced at the GTG, that will be just crazy output.



I'm sure Andrew will correct me if I'm wrong... I think he was looking for more extension, not necessarily output. To be honest, I'm not sure it's humanly possible to endure more volume then those Caps were putting out.










Even with the huge amount of room gain he seemed to have his Caps were still tuned somewhere in the upper teens. The bass much below that would have been largely distortion since the driver had unloaded at that point. Now he's getting single digits, and because he'll be using 8 drivers and 14k watts the output should still be there.


----------



## MIkeDuke

If what you say is true then what I always thought was wrong. Just an ex... If one sub gives 95 db at 7Hz, adding 3 more won't mean that it will all of a sudden he will get down to 3Hz in the room. It just means that 7Hz the SPL will be much more then 95Hz. At least that's the way I understand it. That's what I always thought. Adding more subs won't all of a sudden make a sub that was not a bottom feeder a real bottom feeder. It will just make the over all frequency response the sub is able to provide that much louder. I mean the FR of the sub is the FR of the sub. Adding more won't change that(at least that's what I think). It will just make what FR you do have louder. Am I right?


----------



## JimWilson

You understand it correctly. More subs = more volume, not lower extension. If a sub can't produce anything below 20Hz even having 10 of them won't change that fact. You'll get a _really_ loud 21Hz, but still won't get 19Hz.


----------



## MIkeDuke

All right, at least I know a little bit about this stuff







. I still can't imagine more output then I experienced at the GTG. I realize that the GTG is not the way we would normally listen to a system. Just clip after clip of really loud bass scenes. A real movie will have a peak part in the movie but then it would return to a normal level for a while. But still, hitting those marks for even a little bit will be mighty impressive.


----------



## Gorilla83

The idea behind multiple subs is to play at loud volumes with less effort, distortion, and stress on the equipment.. I don't expect to extend any lower than what I have now, but I will have substantially more output capability at the same levels or even the same output with less stress to the equipment. Getting great output at


----------



## FOH

Nice room, well executed subs,... congrats...


Another reason for multiple subs, even more significant in my opinion, is that of response smoothing.


Andrew, I'm guessing the above the ceiling damping will have a fantastic effect on the perceived quality of the bass tonality and clarity. So good move there, no question, as that's a superb location for a massive bass trap.


Again, nice room.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Good stuff Andrew. Although in my room, multiples really are not needed. I have plenty of output and my FR is surprisingly good for a room with just a single. But I understand, and if I had a bigger room I would certainly go the multiple route. The only thing I have above my ceiling is at least a foot or more of regular insulation. That probably is not doing much. I also have a whole bunch of insulation along one of my walls that it is a share wall with another room. But I understand that more will give you better headroom without straining the system. And I can attest first hand that Andrew's room looks and sound awesome.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22717802
> 
> 
> Nice room, well executed subs,... congrats...
> 
> Another reason for multiple subs, even more significant in my opinion, is that of response smoothing.
> 
> Andrew, I'm guessing the above the ceiling damping will have a fantastic effect on the perceived quality of the bass tonality and clarity. So good move there, no question, as that's a superb location for a massive bass trap.
> 
> Again, nice room.



Thank you! You are 100% correct about the response smoothing, especially across multiple seats. I can get awesome FR with just one of these subs in the listening position, but that is not consistent across all seats. I'm looking forward to insulating the ceiling. As of now it is 100% bare joists.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22717856
> 
> 
> Good stuff Andrew. Although in my room, multiples really are not needed. I have plenty of output and my FR is surprisingly good for a room with just a single. But I understand, and if I had a bigger room I would certainly go the multiple route. The only thing I have above my ceiling is at least a foot or more of regular insulation. That probably is not doing much. I also have a whole bunch of insulation along one of my walls that it is a share wall with another room. But I understand that more will give you better headroom without straining the system. And I can attest first hand that Andrew's room looks and sound awesome.



Mike - If you're getting good FR and output with one sub and you're happy with it all, consider yourself lucky!







If there was someway I could set my stuff up in a room that is smaller and wouldn't require as much power/drivers/setup/treatments that would be great. The downside is I wouldn't be able to fit 20+ of us for a GTG and have access to the bar.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22718048
> 
> 
> Mike - If you're getting good FR and output with one sub and you're happy with it all, consider yourself lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there was someway I could set my stuff up in a room that is smaller and wouldn't require as much power/drivers/setup/treatments that would be great. The downside is I wouldn't be able to fit 20+ of us for a GTG and have access to the bar.


Trust me, you say you would take a smaller room now, but after I saw Craig's giant screen, and your really nice size screen, for me, going to something much smaller would take some getting used to. My friend has a 92in screen I really like the size of that. Lucky for me, my 42in TV does look really good and I have my sound primed and setup correctly so that sort of takes the sting out of having a small TV.


----------



## Gorilla83

So next week in parallel with getting all 4 subs up and running, I'm going to start treating of the ceiling. I've found a few relevant threads that seem to offer some great advise for treatment of drop ceilings. As of now above the tiles it is bare with nothing other than wires and HVAC ducting. I'm going to line the entire ceciling with 1 foot thick right over the tiles and around the perimeter of the room I will (double) stuff up through the joists right up until the floor upstairs. This will essentially make my entire ceiling one huge bass trap.









http://acapella.harmony-central.com/showthread.php?2302479-quot-Drop-quot-Ceilings-(grids)-and-Acoustic-Treatment


----------



## JimWilson

So let me see if I understand this correctly... you have a concrete room that's half submerged in the ground into which you've placed four subs each running a pair of 18" drivers, all being powered by 14k watts. You have bass traps on the walls and in the corners, and now you're insulating the ceiling. Did I miss anything?


There's really only one thing that can be said at this point; holy sh$# man! http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php  The pressure waves you're bound to create will separate the first floor from the foundation, catapulting it onto one of your neighbors houses. http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php  


I can't wait to hear it...


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22734284
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand this correctly... you have a concrete room that's half submerged in the ground into which you've placed four subs each running a pair of 18" drivers, all being powered by 14k watts. You have bass traps on the walls and in the corners, and now you're insulating the ceiling. Did I miss anything?
> 
> There's really only one thing that can be said at this point; holy sh$# man! http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php  The pressure waves you're bound to create will separate the first floor from the foundation, catapulting it onto one of your neighbors houses. http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php
> 
> I can't wait to hear it...



Mostly correct.







The amp is running in 4 ohm stereo (or 8 ohm bridged) so it's actually 'only' 8800 watts.







Somehow I think it will suffice.


----------



## Gorilla83

Guys - I have all 4 subs up and running now. The 3rd and 4th subs are behind the couch and acting as an end table. First and foremost the output and impact is absolutely ABSURD!! Completely blows away anything I've had in the room so far. I've spent only a few quick minutes listening so far since I don't have a lot of time left today before family activities kick off. Tomorrow I'm hoping to re-eq and take some onmnmic sweeps along the way. I've learned a few things from the 10 short minutes I've spent demo'ing them:


1) I don't know if I'll ever be able to need or tolerate much more output for more than a clip or two at a time. Upon first hooking them up I had to back the sub level down -4 or -5 DB in order to not overpower the mains. The impact with the sub behind the couch makes me giggle like a second grade schoolkid at recess. I'm confident I'm seeing 130+ DB at the listening position for most frequencies. I will know more when i measure shortly.


2) I feel sorry for my wife when I have friends over to demo while she is home. Truly.


3) I have a newfound respect for what this clone amp can really do now that it's wired in 4 ohm stereo. It's freaking awesome. Hopefully it stays working for a while.







I had it cranked near reference for a few clips and wasn't even close to finding the limits of this setup.


4) Some of you guys have got to get over here this week and have a listen. Seriously.


5) I'm really going to have to respect this setup or I will have some serious hearing damage.










6) There is no need for transducers with the subs in these positions.


I'm going to toy with placement a bit next and finish up the grills. Once I've found the locations, I will wire them through the walls with outlet plates, etc and snap some pictures for you guys.


Merry Christmas Eve all!!!


----------



## pcweber111

Wow I can only imagine how forceful the bass is. I once remember hearing a 7.1 DefTech 7000 system (all internal subs being cut off at 40hz to match the lowest rolloffs the external subs had) that also ran four of their Supercube Reference subs down to about 15hz (They did bottom out a bit down to 11hz) at what must have been at least 120db in a room about 16x12. They ran some pink noise tests and other assorted demos. Needless to say the bass was so overpowering you couldn't stay in the room for long. It was a pretty well proofed room too but man was it an amazing experience. Of course there are more powerful setups out there but this one just stood out in my mind. The rafters in the building were shaking lol.


I bet your system sounds unbelievable and trust me, if I was in your area I'd definitely have a listen. Your poor wife. lol


----------



## Gorilla83

I owned a deftech trinity at one point in this room. It was a nice sub and very well built, but fell far short of what the Captivators and the current setup offer. D


I'd like to start with insulating later in the week, but we will see what kind of time I have.


----------



## Gorilla83

So testing has been completed powering the SHOs with my EP4000 amp. I dialed the gain back a bit and then performed level matching. I listened to a few popular music and movie clips that are part of my normal demo material. I listened first up to about reference and really didn't notice any audible difference from the receiver. Same sound quality, midrange, etc. However, when the levels were raised to +10 and beyond there was no longer any audible hint of distortion. These levels are enough to really drive you out the room. My conclusion - for my setup in my room, the receiver is more than sufficient for 99% of normal listening conditions. When it comes time for demo/testosterone fest the pro amp really gets them cranking, cleanly.


I tried crossing them over at 80, 90, and 100hz - they all seemed relatively similiar to my ears with a slight change in the 80hz mode. I figured with the massive output I have with the subs I'll leave them a bit less stressed at 100hz.


----------



## Gorilla83

All 4 subs EQ'd. I had much better luck with Audyssey connecting all subs to one channel. I'm basically flat without having to add any external EQ this time around. I've also wired up some rear surrounds for a full 7 channel setup. I wanted to get this done prior to insulating the ceiling. I had some Klipsch RS35's laying around so I hooked them up for now until I build all of my surrounds.
 


Stay tuned for ceiling treatments and new SEOS mains build in the next month or so.


Some pictures - take note of the new 'end tables.'







I apologize I hadn't cleaned up a whole lot before taking the pictures. That would have been wasted time instead of more listening.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Looks great. I really can't imagine anything more then what I experienced at the sub GTG. Those LMS and your Caps were certainly loud enough for me







. Now with those new DIY subs, if they are louder then what I heard last time, well, I wouldn't know what to say about that. Hopefully now they fill the room the way you want them too. I look forward to a demo during the next GTG that will involve speakers. That is, if I am invited







.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22770458
> 
> 
> Looks great. I really can't imagine anything more then what I experienced at the sub GTG. Those LMS and your Caps were certainly loud enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now with those new DIY subs, if they are louder then what I heard last time, well, I wouldn't know what to say about that. Hopefully now they fill the room the way you want them too. I look forward to a demo during the next GTG that will involve speakers. That is, if I am invited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks Mike. You are in for a surprise when you come to listen.







The next GTG will be in April. Of course you're invited, in fact I even have you on the list already.









http://www.avsforum.com/t/1446450/ne-spring-speaker-shootout-gtg-date-poll-and-discussion


----------



## Frohlich

Looks great. I am sure it sounds


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22772235
> 
> 
> Looks great. I am sure it sounds




Thanks man. I'm thrilled with the way the subs turned out with this round of changes. Next up I'm building new mains using the SEOS waveguide. Look for something being tested by the end of the month.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/90#post_22772198
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. You are in for a surprise when you come to listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next GTG will be in April. *Of course you're invited,* in fact I even have you on the list already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1446450/ne-spring-speaker-shootout-gtg-date-poll-and-discussion


Thanks. I did have fun the last time. So, let's see, you have 4 subs. Each sub is a dual style sub with 2 18in drivers. And each sub(right now) has a 2500 watt amp? Are you planning on getting more powerful amps for them? Did you say you are just going to line them up in the front of the room or will you place them throughout the room. Again, I really can't imagine more then what you had. I have experienced building shaking bass before. If you say these are better (SQ+SPL) then what I heard at the GTG, it should be quite impressive. Looking forward to April.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22778164
> 
> 
> Thanks. I did have fun the last time. So, let's see, you have 4 subs. Each sub is a dual style sub with 2 18in drivers. And each sub(right now) has a 2500 watt amp? Are you planning on getting more powerful amps for them? Did you say you are just going to line them up in the front of the room or will you place them throughout the room. Again, I really can't imagine more then what you had. I have experienced building shaking bass before. If you say these are better (SQ+SPL) then what I heard at the GTG, it should be quite impressive. Looking forward to April.



I have the amp configured to send 8800 watts to 8 drivers, so 1100 per driver or 2200 per box. The amp I'm using is more than sufficient. I can push it for several demo selections and the case is still cold on it.










Check out the pictures in the previous page. I have 2 up front, 1 as an end table, and 2 behind the recliners.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22778247
> 
> 
> I have the amp configured to send 8800 watts to 8 drivers, so 1100 per driver or 2200 per box. The amp I'm using is more than sufficient. I can push it for several demo selections and the case is still cold on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the pictures in the previous page. I have 2 up front, 1 as an end table, and 2 behind the recliners.


So one amp for the 4 boxes? That is an impressive amp. Just remind me to put the ear plugs in when you guys go really silly with the remote







.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22778483
> 
> 
> So one amp for the 4 boxes? That is an impressive amp. Just remind me to put the ear plugs in when you guys go really silly with the remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yes, it is a beast for sure. It's a clone of the Lab Gruppen FP14000 amplifier. Typically this amp runs off a 240V/15A or 120V/30A dedicated line. I have it on a 120V/20A line with no breaker issues just yet, but then again I'm 'only' running it in 4 ohm stereo. I don't need to push it to it's limits anyway. The real LG amps are stable down to 2 ohm stereo, in that configuration they are rated at 7000 watts per channel.


The kicker is the amp only takes up two rack spaces and only weighs about 25 lbs. It's crazy efficient.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22782795
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a beast for sure. It's a clone of the Lab Gruppen FP14000 amplifier. Typically this amp runs off a 240V/15A or 120V/30A dedicated line. I have it on a 120V/20A line with no breaker issues just yet, but then again I'm 'only' running it in 4 ohm stereo. I don't need to push it to it's limits anyway. The real LG amps are stable down to 2 ohm stereo, in that configuration they are rated at 7000 watts per channel.
> 
> The kicker is the amp only takes up two rack spaces and only weighs about 25 lbs. It's crazy efficient.


OK, not to be a dummy, but that looks like a 2ch amp and you are going to run 4 subs off of it? How do you connect everything when you do something like that?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22783099
> 
> 
> OK, not to be a dummy, but that looks like a 2ch amp and you are going to run 4 subs off of it? How do you connect everything when you do something like that?



8 X 4 ohm subs


Each cabinet with two drivers wired in series = 8 ohm load per box


2 cabinets wired in parallel on each channel = 4 ohm load.


2 boxes on each channel in 4 ohm stereo.


----------



## SeaNile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22783099
> 
> 
> OK, not to be a dummy, but that looks like a 2ch amp and you are going to run 4 subs off of it? How do you connect everything when you do something like that?



See, I'm not the only one that doesn't get it.


What ever happened to RCA jacks? Think I got lost right after the S video line came out.


----------



## pokekevin

Now that's what I call a home theater! Nice looking set up. From the first post you said you had SHO10s? Still got em? How you like em?


----------



## gtpsuper24

Nice setup. Wish I had a theater room like that. Couldn't imagine having so many subwoofers in that room like you guys did back at the last GTG.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtpsuper24*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22784666
> 
> 
> Nice setup. Wish I had a theater room like that. Couldn't imagine having so many subwoofers in that room like you guys did back at the last GTG.



Thanks! Btw is your avatar picture in reference to powerlifting gear? If so, nice!! Do you compete as well?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaNile*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22783235
> 
> 
> See, I'm not the only one that doesn't get it.
> 
> What ever happened to RCA jacks? Think I got lost right after the S video line came out.



Man, by the time we are done with your new setup, you will be an expert!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22783791
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a home theater! Nice looking set up. From the first post you said you had SHO10s? Still got em? How you like em?



Thank you sir. Yes, still have the SHOs and really like them! The width is the soundstage is amazing and they play loud and clean. Really loud. I haven't found anything comparable in the commercial world around this price.


----------



## gtpsuper24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22785507
> 
> 
> Thanks! Btw is your avatar picture in reference to powerlifting gear? If so, nice!! Do you compete as well?



Yes Metal Gear. Late winter and springtime we usually compete, mostly geared bench.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtpsuper24*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22786019
> 
> 
> Yes Metal Gear. Late winter and springtime we usually compete, mostly geared bench.



Nice! I'm a raw guy myself but train with guys in gear. Typically do full power meets in APA and UPA. Possibly something else this year too, we will see.


Do you live near westside?


----------



## gtpsuper24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22788099
> 
> 
> Nice! I'm a raw guy myself but train with a bunch of guys in gear. Typically do full power meets in APA and UPA. Possibly a USAPL meet this year too, we will see.
> 
> Do you live near westside?



I'm about 45mins from westside, about an hr to Elitefts and maybe 45 min drive to Arnold classic expo. Guess i'm in the middle of all of it lol. I like raw lifting too but geared is just so much fun, squat and bench, DL not so much for geared.


The guys I lift with won't go near a deadlift or pp meet so its always tough to find something they would go for.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtpsuper24*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22788225
> 
> 
> I'm about 45mins from westside, about an hr to Elitefts and maybe 45 min drive to Arnold classic expo. Guess i'm in the middle of all of it lol. I like raw lifting too but geared is just so much fun, squat and bench, DL not so much for geared.
> 
> The guys I lift with won't go near a deadlift or pp meet so its always tough to find something they would go for.



Man, I'm jealous!! You're right in the center for sure. One of these days I'll get out to Elite for one of their seminars, they seem like fun.



Back to the room - I'm having some custom baffles made in the next day or so for my new LCR mains setup. I will begin construction shortly! Can't wait.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22783122
> 
> 
> 8 X 4 ohm subs
> 
> Each cabinet with two drivers wired in series = 8 ohm load per box
> 
> 2 cabinets wired in parallel on each channel = 4 ohm load.
> 
> 2 boxes on each channel in 4 ohm stereo.


OK. So some how you can run two sub boxes off of one channel from the amp. Is that right? I would guess you would need a beefy amp to pull that off.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22799647
> 
> 
> OK. So some how you can run two sub boxes off of one channel from the amp. Is that right? I would guess you would need a beefy amp to pull that off.



It's about as beefy as you can get into a single enclosure - at least for 120V use.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22799887
> 
> 
> It's about as beefy as you can get into a single enclosure - at least for 120V use.


So, compared to what I heard at the GTG, is there any comparison? What's the lowest these can go and at that point what SPL(ex-110 at 10Hz) Just an example. Plus, have you done max SPL readings at say 20Hz 30Hz etc... Remind me to use the ear plugs with these







.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22800133
> 
> 
> So, compared to what I heard at the GTG, is there any comparison? What's the lowest these can go and at that point what SPL(ex-110 at 10Hz) Just an example. Plus, have you done max SPL readings at say 20Hz 30Hz etc... Remind me to use the ear plugs with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Stop by for a listen sometime and hear for yourself.







I have not yet saved any worthwhile measurements, but I can tell you with a 5-100hz sine wave the really low stuff makes my basement slider door flex about an inch, LOL. This setup plays with authority into the single digits.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22801376
> 
> 
> Stop by for a listen sometime and hear for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet saved any worthwhile measurements, but I can tell you with a 5-100hz sine wave the really low stuff makes my basement slider door flex about an inch, LOL. This setup plays with authority into the single digits.


I want to prepare myself







so maybe if there is time, I can get a quick demo at the GTG.


----------



## BrolicBeast

4 Silverback subs, 1 Gorilla. I've got one word for you: Epicenter!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22802484
> 
> 
> 4 Silverback subs, 1 Gorilla. I've got one word for you: Epicenter!



Haha, indeed.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22802455
> 
> 
> I want to prepare myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so maybe if there is time, I can get a quick demo at the GTG.



No preparation needed. And I'm sure we will be playing with them at the gtg.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22803485
> 
> 
> No preparation needed. And I'm sure we will be playing with them at the gtg.


Sweet. Looking forward to hearing them.


----------



## Gorilla83

New mains are set up. I'm going to make some small stands (6" or so) to raise them fully up to hear height but they already sound fantastic as is. I'm happy with the way they turned out and they certainly have no trouble keeping up with my subs.









 
 


Proper front stage!


----------



## MIkeDuke

They look great. They also look big. Did you already post size specs on them. About any stands, you won't be able to raise the center will you? From that last picture it looks like if you raise your center, it will block part of screen, Unless I am looking at the picture wrong. I am looking forward to hearing these.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22886278
> 
> 
> New mains are set up. I'm going to make some small stands (6" or so) to raise them fully up to hear height but they already sound fantastic as is. I'm happy with the way they turned out and they certainly have no trouble keeping up with my subs.



Another great build man. I'll bet that sounds killer.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22886726
> 
> 
> Another great build man. I'll bet that sounds killer.



Thanks Jim! You will have to come listen soon.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22886494
> 
> 
> They look great. They also look big. Did you already post size specs on them. About any stands, you won't be able to raise the center will you? From that last picture it looks like if you raise your center, it will block part of screen, Unless I am looking at the picture wrong. I am looking forward to hearing these.



Thanks Mike. I have a build thread over in the DIY section. The woofer/waveguide/driver/crossover components are a kit over at DIYsoundgroup. They are fairly large and heavy.


Specs: 15" B&C pro driver w/ 7mm excursion, 1100w program power handling, 3" VC. DNA-360 compression driver which is very similar to a B&C DE250. Waveguide is a SEOS12 in gloss finish. Cabinet is 3/4" MDF, 2.5 cubic feet, and a 2x15x10.5 slot port at the bottom.


The center doesn't really need raised, but I'm going to cut a 45 degree wedge for it to tilt it up toward the LP.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22886953
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim! You will have to come listen soon.



How about April? Does that work for you?


----------



## SeaNile

Some of us will get to listen to these tomorrow. I'm looking forward to hearing the setup and getting yet another crash course in Audyssey.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaNile*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22887485
> 
> 
> Some of us will get to listen to these tomorrow. I'm looking forward to hearing the setup and getting yet another crash course in Audyssey.



So Andrew is having a pre-GTG GTG? Are you sure his wife isn't going to string him up?


----------



## SeaNile

Ah, the benefit of being 5 minutes away. Although I am really looking forward to the April GTG.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22887387
> 
> 
> How about April? Does that work for you?



No. Way too far away.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaNile*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22887485
> 
> 
> Some of us will get to listen to these tomorrow. I'm looking forward to hearing the setup and getting yet another crash course in Audyssey.



Yes sir, trying to get some more tweaking in before their first public debut.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22887748
> 
> 
> So Andrew is having a pre-GTG GTG? Are you sure his wife isn't going to string him up?



Any day is fair game for a pre-GTG GTG - my wife should understand that by now.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/120#post_22886953
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. I have a build thread over in the DIY section. The woofer/waveguide/driver/crossover components are a kit over at DIYsoundgroup. They are fairly large and heavy.
> 
> 
> Specs: 15" B&C pro driver w/ 7mm excursion, 1100w program power handling, 3" VC. DNA-360 compression driver which is very similar to a B&C DE250. Waveguide is a SEOS12 in gloss finish. Cabinet is 3/4" MDF, 2.5 cubic feet, and a 2x15x10.5 slot port at the bottom.
> 
> 
> The center doesn't really need raised, but I'm going to cut a 45 degree wedge for it to tilt it up toward the LP.


They do look pretty impressive. I saw that you posted some info in the thread for the GTG as well. Looking forward to checking these out. Again, it looks like you did a great job.


----------



## Gorilla83

Thanks Mike! Going to make some small tweaks to the crossovers this weekend per the recommendations of the designer. Should also get a start on making the stands.


And then finally, I can get started on treating the ceiling in my room.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22894660
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike! Going to make some small tweaks to the crossovers this weekend per the recommendations of the designer. Should also get a start on making the stands.
> 
> *And then finally, I can get started on treating the ceiling in my room.*


Sweet. The GTG for mains will be fun. I am really looking forward to checking these out as well as the others on the list. I know I am lazy







, but did you post, or check on max SPL on these? And speaking of crossovers, did you decide where you were going to cross them over to your subs?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22896894
> 
> 
> Sweet. The GTG for mains will be fun. I am really looking forward to checking these out as well as the others on the list. I know I am lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but did you post, or check on max SPL on these? And speaking of crossovers, did you decide where you were going to cross them over to your subs?



Based on a quick calculation on sensitivity and power handling, I'm getting 126db peak per speaker at 1M. I've been experimenting crossing them anywhere from 40-60hz. They extend solidly to 19hz in my room when run full range. I have the subs running to 100hz as well.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22896940
> 
> 
> Based on a quick calculation on sensitivity and power handling, I'm getting 126db peak per speaker at 1M. I've been experimenting crossing them anywhere from 40-60hz. They extend solidly to 19hz in my room when run full range. I have the subs running to 100hz as well.


19hz and an SPL of 126 per speaker is very impressive. Now I really can't wait to hear them. But I do have a favor which will probably be scoffed at. At some point, instead of running these full bore all the time, can we listen at a lower level? I am not a whimp







, but I would really like to hear these a lower level. For me, I think I would be able to do some better critical listening.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22897593
> 
> 
> I am not a whimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I would really like to hear these a lower level. For me, I think I would be able to do some better critical listening.



OK, I'll be the first to say it (because Andrew is just too nice a guy); WHIMP!










Jeff P. is coming, as is Austin, so there will be times when mind-numbing volume will happen, but we're going to try and maintain a bit more restraint this time. Subwoofers are one thing, but speakers are a different animal. I'm sure we'll have some fun, and turn 'em loose, but we're going to control the output a little more this time. Unless I drink too much, then you're all doomed I'm afraid...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22897593
> 
> 
> 19hz and an SPL of 126 per speaker is very impressive. Now I really can't wait to hear them. But I do have a favor which will probably be scoffed at. At some point, instead of running these full bore all the time, can we listen at a lower level? I am not a whimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I would really like to hear these a lower level. For me, I think I would be able to do some better critical listening.



I hear you Mike. I'd have to do these tests from another room. Those spl can wake sleeping babies in Hungary.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22898225
> 
> 
> OK, I'll be the first to say it (because Andrew is just too nice a guy); WHIMP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff P. is coming, as is Austin, so there will be times when mind-numbing volume will happen, but we're going to try and maintain a bit more restraint this time. Subwoofers are one thing, but speakers are a different animal. I'm sure we'll have some fun, and turn 'em loose, but we're going to control the output a little more this time. Unless I drink too much, then you're all doomed I'm afraid...


Yea I knew I was in the minority here







. That's OK. I can take it. In my room anything above 105-110db is really loud so all this talk of 125+db is just crazy talk to someone like me. But I guess I don't want to lose my man card so I will step up and just deal with it







.


----------



## Gorilla83

It's going to be a long day so we'll have to take it fairly easy for most of the timeif we want to last more than a few hours. With that said, I can all but guarantee there will be some hardcore blast sessions at the end of the day.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I am looking forward to all of these speakers. Now, not all of these are super sensitive like 99db and over. Mine are 91db are think. So I am still very interested in checking these out.


----------



## carp

My advice is to keep the volume in check for most of the day for sure. The only problem is that a lot of people could leave before "play time" and miss out on what the speakers are capable of. That happened at the Iowa GTG at David's place. Other than David and the KC gang there was only one other person there that got to experience the Noesis/Cap 2 sealed at full throttle on Art of Flight etc.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22915251
> 
> 
> My advice is to keep the volume in check for most of the day for sure. The only problem is that a lot of people could leave before "play time" and miss out on what the speakers are capable of. That happened at the Iowa GTG at David's place. Other than David and the KC gang there was only one other person there that got to experience the Noesis/Cap 2 sealed at full throttle on Art of Flight etc.



I agree. Maybe we can fit in a blast session or two after lunchtime or so.


----------



## Gorilla83

New mains setup with matching speaker stands - really enjoying these!


----------



## MIkeDuke

They look really good. I can't wait to hear them.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22963503
> 
> 
> They look really good. I can't wait to hear them.



Thanks Mike. Still got a lot of work to do before the GTG, but the room is coming along nicely. I'm going to take a week or two break from doing anything and just enjoy them.










Also - Added an Energy 10" sub to the gym room - it sounds pretty damn good!


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22962071
> 
> 
> New mains setup with matching speaker stands - really enjoying these!



Looks great!!!! You have made a lot of changes since I started following this thread a few months ago. I think I first ran into you on the JTR forum. Also, have fun a the GTG event.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22963542
> 
> 
> Also - Added an Energy 10" sub to the gym room - it sounds pretty damn good!



You mean a non-DIY sub has been added to the Gorilla collection?? That's heresy you slacker!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22963793
> 
> 
> You mean a non-DIY sub has been added to the Gorilla collection?? That's heresy you slacker!



Shocking, right? In all fairness, I've had this sub around since last summer before I entered into the DIY world.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22963558
> 
> 
> Looks great!!!! You have made a lot of changes since I started following this thread a few months ago. I think I first ran into you on the JTR forum. Also, have fun a the GTG event.



Thanks man! The GTG should be a blast.


----------



## SeekingNirvana

Diggin the room! Even more.....diggin the subs you have built! I've been thinking of diving into the diy part of this hobby. Good job man!!


----------



## SeekingNirvana

Where can I find more info on this DIY gig?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22974365
> 
> 
> Diggin the room! Even more.....diggin the subs you have built! I've been thinking of diving into the diy part of this hobby. Good job man!!



Thank you. Take a peek at the DIY FAQ link in my signature to get started.


Which "DIY gig" are you referring to so we can point you in the correct direction?


----------



## SeekingNirvana

Building subs......big, loud, low subs. I currently have a velodyne DD-15 and DD-12. I'm thinking of selling and building something that will surpass the velo's in performance.


----------



## SeekingNirvana

Sorry to thread jack btw


----------



## RyanA3

just starting to look around in this forum of builds.

great job using that space!

I love that you documented everything by taking pics throughout. thanks so much for sharing.

can't wait to have more room and do a screen!


cheers


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22976157
> 
> 
> Building subs......big, loud, low subs. I currently have a velodyne DD-15 and DD-12. I'm thinking of selling and building something that will surpass the velo's in performance.



Check out the link below that gives an overview of many different tests run on popular commercial and DIY offers. One could exceed the performance of a DD18+ with a single 18" sealed offering like the SI or Daytons - with proper power behind them of course. You could build one of these subwoofers using a DIYSoundgroup flat pack for under 400 plus amp and/or eq. The real value comes when you build in multiples.









http://www.data-bass.com/systems 


Here is a single Dayton HO 18 in a sealed box vs. the Velo DD18+ - as you can see it won't be hard to surprass the Velo's:

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RyanA3*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/150#post_22976977
> 
> 
> just starting to look around in this forum of builds.
> 
> great job using that space!
> 
> I love that you documented everything by taking pics throughout. thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> can't wait to have more room and do a screen!
> 
> 
> cheers



Thanks Ryan, glad you are enjoying! There is alot more to come. I just picked up a few batts of R-38 insulation and will be treating the airspace above the ceiling tiles next.


----------



## Gorilla83

Started on the ceiling today - quickly reminded of how much I dislike working with the fluffy stuff, heh. It's amazing how compressed this stuff is when it's wrapped up. Look on the left compared to the center - it expands from about 2" to 12".







Also having to peel off the facing for each one but that's been pretty easy. Got a couple rows done today. More progress and pictures tomorrow.


----------



## RyanA3

oh nooooo, I hate touching it, even looking at it!


----------



## blah450

Rilla...have you considered using JoAnn Fabrics Triple Eagle black velvet to wrap each of your ceiling tiles?

I used the material, but applied using a track system on my insulated and decoupled sheetrock ceiling.

You could apply some roll-on, or better yet 3M spray-on adhesive, to each main exposed tile surface and then wrap the extra fabric up on top of each tile as you let them set back in place.

The metal grid can be painted with Mickey Mouse flat black (Lowes) or to better match the velvet, cover the metal grid pieces using ProtoStar flocking which is offered in narrow, adhesive-backed rolls.

I only treated the half-of-the-ceiling closest to my projector to avoid an all-out batcave look.


----------



## SeekingNirvana

Trick of the trade......rub baby powder all over any exposed skin. This will make it so the fiberglass can't get into your pores.


----------



## blah450

Rilla....I only proposed what I did thinking that perhaps treating half the ceiling might be a compromise between full-out black and keeping area as general purpose?

I know the nearest 50% still made a significant performance enhancement with my screen/projector.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/180#post_23007370
> 
> 
> Trick of the trade......rub baby powder all over any exposed skin. This will make it so the fiberglass can't get into your pores.



Great tip, thanks! I used up all that I purchased and have probably a little more than 2/3 of the space I want to treat done. I wore long sleeves, a sweatshirt, gloves, dust mask, and safety glasses when I could keep them from fogging up.







I'll give the baby powder a try next time.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/180#post_23007819
> 
> 
> Rilla....I only proposed what I did thinking that perhaps treating half the ceiling might be a compromise between full-out black and keeping area as general purpose?
> 
> I know the nearest 50% still made a significant performance enhancement with my screen/projector.



I've been thinking about the ceiling some more and I'm thinking I might frame out an area that would cover 4-5' back from the screen that I could cover entirely with velvet or something like that. Something that could be easily removable in the event I want/need to, you know? I really don't want to paint the existing tracks - they can be a PITA to remove should I want to replace them with white tracks again. I like what Carp had done - basically extend a solid piece of velvet back from his screen frame at a slight angle to the ceiling. I'm thinking a framed variation of that might work out well and let me experiment with different approaches.


----------



## RyanA3

No more pics of insulation. I was itchy for hours.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RyanA3*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/180#post_23007903
> 
> 
> No more pics of insulation. I was itchy for hours.



I will grab some when I pick up the next bag. I was too anxious to get a shower after I was done cleaning up to take more pics, LOL! I haven't done any measurements yet, but the room does sound pretty awesome so far. It also seemed to help tame some more vibrations too which is a big plus.


----------



## foraye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/60_60#post_22714796
> 
> 
> So Box #3 is ready for the drivers and Box #4 is in the finishing stages. Austin (popalock) actually constructed the last box for use in yesterday's GTG. He had been attempting to procure 2 of the new SI 18's but unfortunately those did not get to us in time for the test. The good news is that he built it to my specs so that I could use it after the day was done. Thanks Austin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next 4 drivers were ordered yesterday morning. I'm hoping to have these boxes finished, alive, and kicking in another 7-10 days. Update: Just got shipping confirmation from PE, woot! They showed out of stock right after I ordered so maybe I got the last batch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I started on the finishing process. The roundovers are done, and I've started sanding and filling in some voids that were present on the edges.



Can you please share the specifications on that box? Are you using SI D2 or D4 18"?


Thanks


----------



## Gorilla83

I'm using the Dayton 18" HO Drivers. Full details of the build are here:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435795/first-diy-project-for-a-guy-looking-to-upgrade-multiple-sealed-18s 


Box is 23wx25hx28.75d for a total of just under ~7 net cubes.


----------



## Gorilla83

Couple updates:


Finally did some listening this morning since the ceiling has been treated. Wow. It's probably been a few weeks since I've done any critical listening but the bottom end sounds even better than before. It seems like there is even more output now. Man, I


----------



## JimWilson

Every time I turn around you're on to some other HT project. Do you ever sleep? Is this the male version of "nesting" perhaps?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/180#post_23046731
> 
> 
> Every time I turn around you're on to some other HT project. Do you ever sleep? Is this the male version of "nesting" perhaps?



Actually I'm pretty bad at sleeping, heh. As soon as one project ends my ADD kicks in and I need to start something new. I think I've pissed the wife off enough by spending so much in the last few months, maybe someone else should give me a project to do.







I actually volunteered to help a buddy with his theater (and some DIY stuff) so that should keep me tied up soon.


----------



## JimWilson

Get it out of your system now; once that little chimp or chimpette comes you're going to have your paws full.










Maybe I'll have you build me a sub cabinet. There are a few drivers I've been eyeing myself, but the only thing I can make is a mess. Although now that O Audio bit the dust I no longer have the amp I wanted to use.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/180#post_23047397
> 
> 
> Get it out of your system now; once that little chimp or chimpette comes you're going to have your paws full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll have you build me a sub cabinet. There are a few drivers I've been eyeing myself, but the only thing I can make is a mess. Although now that O Audio bit the dust I no longer have the amp I wanted to use.



Yeah, I guess it's best to try to burn myself out of this stuff before August comes around.







I can guarantee I could help you make a box to whatever specs you want.


P.S. - My router jig only works for 18" drivers. Guess you will have to use that. Just kidding.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/180#post_23047932
> 
> 
> P.S. - My router jig only works for 18" drivers. Guess you will have to use that. Just kidding.



18" drivers are for whimps. I wanted to build something using one of these !


----------



## NickThatStands

Pheww!!! Well, today was a productive day at the office.. I read all the way through this thread







AWESOME setup! Im incredibly jealous. I was reading around because I was looking for a subwoofer for my ghetto system. Im a low-funds kind of guy, adn was going to splurge and spend $1K on a sub... after reviewing every option over and over, someone finally laid out the cost difference/performance difference from pre-made to DIY, and im convinced.. Im gonna start with one of the 18" ho's and an EP4000 and just go from there. Although im scared, as i am clueless. I have access to a couple of clamps, a drill/screwgun and a caulking gun... thats it. No sound testing equipment etc... not that i would know what to do with it. there is so much to learn. I just want to rock the walls of the building. Im a 60/40 music/movie person. and I like full volume all the time. I have no regaurd for my poor little ears.. I started a thread to ask questions specifically for my first build, but i havent had an response. If im out of line, i apologize, but if any of you folks (especially you, Mr.Gorilla sir) want to give it a quick run-through and give me pointers/advice/point me in the right direction, it would be massively appreciated. Dont bust my balls too much please, I openly admit to being a newb, but im very interested in making this my "thing".. which is probably silly for someone who makes as little mula as i do, but hey, what can ya do!!









http://www.avsforum.com/t/1461915/will-you-pros-help-a-newb-with-his-first-build-please 


Thats the thread of clueless little ole' me. If you have the time to help, thanks a million.. if not, either way, i really enjoyed this thread from start to finish.


PS: It took me to about page 5 before my brain clicked and i realized what GTG stood for







Sheesh


----------



## NickThatStands

oh, and Jim.. damn that 30+ incher is rediculous! man, i'd love to hear one or three of them in action!


----------



## NickThatStands

ok, one last time let me ask a question that has zero to do with the thread (i just havent got an answer when i asked elsewhere, and its getting frustrating being without sound..). I just got my second onkyo 809 in one week because i thought the first was faulty.. here's the problem, and i really need some sort of solution, i have no proper sound for music or tv










Ive got 2 XLS Cerwin Vegas (dont judge, im broke







) that i had hooked into a CV-1800 pro-amp, and then into a cheap little technoband EQ and then into my ipod.. it played fine, no hum or anything like that.. Now i just bought this receiver because i guess i needed the pre-out inputs. (so im on my 3rd brand new receiver now). I hook from the amp to the eq (and i tried bypassing the eq and going from the amp directly to the receiver) using dual 1/4" - to - dual RCA wires. i plugged them into the front left/right pre-outs.. all i get is a loud hum and really really weak volume, and it sounds like you are listening to people in a garbage can, it sounds horrible.. When i hook the speakers right into the receiver (using its internal amp) it sounds fine.. The problem is, i want to use my amp as thats why i bought it.. the speakers need more power.


I assume all wires are fine because the system works without the receiver.. Do i have a ground problem? if so, i dont see how, as both the receiver and the seperate amp and speaker system have been plugged in the same area since before this, and all work fine. its only when i connect the two... Onkyo support wasnt very helpful at all.. so now im stuck, clueless with a big hunk of expensive metal and no damn sound.. If ya'll could please help me out, i promise ill stop taking your thread off course.. I just want a solution from people who seem to know their S***





































HELP!!


----------



## NickThatStands

if it matters, at first it was only hum and no sound until i did a master reset (and this is after i first plugged the thing in). now i have the sound to where it sounds normal, but still an extremely loud, unbareable hum...


----------



## Gorilla83

Chances are the power cord to your receiver does not have a ground plug on it, correct? For sure sounds like a ground loop issue. You can try temporarily lifting the ground by using a cheater plug (grey plug about 1.00 from HD or lowes) to see if that is your issue.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/180#post_23048264
> 
> 
> 18" drivers are for whimps. I wanted to build something using one of these !



Hmm, with no T/S specs given, I've got to remain skeptical.







It does look massive though.


----------



## NickThatStands

yep, my receiver power cord has no ground plug. does radio shack have a "cheater plug" too? I only ask because they are right next door. Is that what its called? If i ask for that, they will point me in the right direction?



and thanks, btw.. Ive been frustrated as hell with it.


----------



## NickThatStands

so i was reading on wiki that the cheater plug is pretty dangerous to use to eliminate hums in audio equipment. you are saying to use it just to see if thats my problem? And if it is my problem (It most likely is), what should i do from there? To fix the issue for the long term


----------



## NickThatStands

hmm.. seems a cheater plug is to make a three prong plug into a two prong plug and eliminate the ground.. however, my receiver cord is already a two prong plug.. am i supposed to use the cheater plug on the amp power cord? I cant recall if it is 3 prong or two prong (im at work at the moment)


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickThatStands*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/180#post_23051522
> 
> 
> so i was reading on wiki that the cheater plug is pretty dangerous to use to eliminate hums in audio equipment. you are saying to use it just to see if thats my problem? And if it is my problem (It most likely is), what should i do from there? To fix the issue for the long term



Yes, use the plug to diagnose. From there you have to remove the ground from your signal into the amp. One option is to run a wire from the ground pin on your receiver to the grounding screw on an outlet. Another option is to make a custom RCA to XLR cable that would remove the ground coming into the amp. Do a search on here for "ground loop hum."


----------



## NickThatStands

thanks again. hope it works


----------



## NickThatStands

last question (and i promise, ive been reading through ground loop hum threads all day).. Seems lots of people's hums come from the TV box co-ax.. is this true in your experience? Ive read a trillion ideas on how to remedy it, but i would like to here your opinion.. people talk about running a ground wire from the cable splitter to the damn ground rod outside and whatnot.. i live in an apartment, and ideas like these are of no help to me. if it is the cable box being plugged in causing the humming, is there other things you would do to resolve it?


Im basically trying to get all the answers while im at work, this way when i get home, i can go through them and get this handled, instead of waiting another day for new ideas.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickThatStands*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/180#post_23053351
> 
> 
> last question (and i promise, ive been reading through ground loop hum threads all day).. Seems lots of people's hums come from the TV box co-ax.. is this true in your experience? Ive read a trillion ideas on how to remedy it, but i would like to here your opinion.. people talk about running a ground wire from the cable splitter to the damn ground rod outside and whatnot.. i live in an apartment, and ideas like these are of no help to me. if it is the cable box being plugged in causing the humming, is there other things you would do to resolve it?
> 
> 
> Im basically trying to get all the answers while im at work, this way when i get home, i can go through them and get this handled, instead of waiting another day for new ideas.



The cable box/line has not been the issue in my place. Start with trying the cheater plug to see if that cleans up the issue and go from there.


----------



## NickThatStands

well, im home. radio shack didnt have a floater plug (and the kid working there didnt even know what i was talking about, lol). While i was waiting on my handy neighbor to locate one, i pulled the hdmi cord that goes from the cable box to the receiver out of the back of the receiver and boom. hum totally dissappeared.. i can play music via my ipod through my receiver adn amp (hooked together) with no hum. so what should i do now? I see many folks say to get that $10 ground isolation thingy from PE.. but right on the description at PE it says "not for digital cable, analog only". adn there are lots of contradictions.. people saying it worked, people saying it didnt.. hell even a staff member from PE said it works (when the PE description says otherwise).. let me know what you think i should do from here.


Always appreciated.


----------



## NickThatStands

hmm. looks like this is working. i hooked a peice of speaker wire as a ground wire from the splitter on where my coax splits to go to my modem and cable box, and the other end i just put against the chassis of the amp (which i assume is properly gorunded as i am not using any inproper plugs) and the humming stopped. is this safe? If so, its not even visible, and will be one cheap/easy fix!


----------



## JimWilson

I used this isolator and it cleared up my cable-induced hum.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickThatStands*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/180#post_23054107
> 
> 
> hmm. looks like this is working. i hooked a peice of speaker wire as a ground wire from the splitter on where my coax splits to go to my modem and cable box, and the other end i just put against the chassis of the amp (which i assume is properly gorunded as i am not using any inproper plugs) and the humming stopped. is this safe? If so, its not even visible, and will be one cheap/easy fix!



Yes, that is a fine solution. Just extend the wire long enough so it's out of your way and you're done!


----------



## NickThatStands

good deal. and Jim, I added it to my shopping cart, just in case i have any issues down the road.


----------



## Gorilla83

Spent a few minutes today building a relay box to power on/off my clone amp with the 12V trigger from my Denon:

 
 
 


12V trigger in - mono 1/8" plug straight from receiver:


----------



## NickThatStands

Nice! by the way, i got that Art Of Flight movie.. wow! Definitely the best movie to show off your home theatre system. I watched it at max spl about 3am last night. Impressive


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickThatStands*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/210#post_23064556
> 
> 
> I watched it at max spl about 3am last night. Impressive



You must be single and not live in an apartment!!


----------



## SeekingNirvana

Lol yea......that's movie has some bada$$ bass!


----------



## NickThatStands

single, lives in an apartment, has no sense, but has patient neighbors


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/210#post_23061827
> 
> 
> Spent a few minutes today building a relay box to power on/off my clone amp with the 12V trigger from my Denon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12V trigger in - mono 1/8" plug straight from receiver:



Cool, Kevin is rigging the same thing up for his setup and mine. It will be so nice to not have to fan mod the CV 5000 and not hear it but have it turn off and on with the rest of the system. That's one thing that I didn't have with Submersives, I had to walk over and turn them on by hand every time I turned on the system.


----------



## audioguy

You could start a new small business building those 12v controlled power boxes for folks like me who are not "gifted" in that area. Vool product/idea.


I never turn off my 4 subs because the power switch is on the back side against the wall; then I have 3 mains and 4 surrounds to turn on/off. I would love to find some IP/wireless controlled outlet that I could program to allow me to do that from my Control4 system but ......


----------



## popalock

I'm always late to the damn party...


I should have posted up here last year so I could stay updated.


I'll holler!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/210#post_23082425
> 
> 
> You could start a new small business building those 12v controlled power boxes for folks like me who are not "gifted" in that area. Vool product/idea.
> 
> 
> I never turn off my 4 subs because the power switch is on the back side against the wall; then I have 3 mains and 4 surrounds to turn on/off. I would love to find some IP/wireless controlled outlet that I could program to allow me to do that from my Control4 system but ......



It really isn't too bad at all! I could post up a set of detailed insturctions and parts list as well if that is helpful. 'Not had done something very similar as well:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1303723/automatically-powering-on-pro-amps-via-relay-guide-w-pics 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/210#post_23089064
> 
> 
> I'm always late to the damn party...
> 
> 
> I should have posted up here last year so I could stay updated.
> 
> 
> I'll holler!



I know you're usually lurking on here, heh. I've got to come visit soon to hear the new setup too!


----------



## Gorilla83

Got a start on the new DIY AT screen.


Specs: Stepped up to 130" 16:9 diameter, Seymour Centerstage XD fabric, 1x4 primed MDF frame with beveled inside edge, mitered corners, Fidello triple black velvet for wrapping frame, grommet/oring tensinoing system. Frame dimensions are 120" W x 70.5" H.


Corners will be secured by pocket screws and 6" corner brackets. I will be adding 1x2 bracing (x2) behind the screen as well.


Got the frame cut this weekend:

 


Started installing the grommets in the screen material. I have about 5 to go but ran out of grommets last night. Ouch my hands are numb!

 


Once the grommets are finished, I will start wrapping the frame with the velvet and start assembly.


----------



## Gorilla83

Also started building my replacement surround speakers. These will be a great match for the SEOS front stage - crossovers designed by yours truly.







Selenium 10PW3 drivers, SEOS12 waveguide, DNA350 compression driver, air core inductors, poly caps, etc. 120+DB clean output capability. Extension down to ~75hz or so.

 


Quick indoor, close range measurement:


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/210#post_23150091
> 
> 
> Also started building my replacement surround speakers. These will be a great match for the SEOS front stage - crossovers designed by yours truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selenium 10PW3 drivers, SEOS12 waveguide, DNA350 compression driver, air core inductors, poly caps, etc. 120+DB clean output capability. Extension down to ~75hz or so.



You're now designing crossovers too?!? Subwoofers, speakers, projector screens, crossovers; in a very short period of time you've made an amazing amount of progress my friend. I can't wait to see/hear this stuff.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/210#post_23150191
> 
> 
> You're now designing crossovers too?!? Subwoofers, speakers, projector screens, crossovers; in a very short period of time you've made an amazing amount of progress my friend. I can't wait to see/hear this stuff.



Thanks Jim! Like I said building this stuff is addicting and I sure have caught the bug.







I'm looking forward to demo'ing some of this stuff for you guys in a couple weeks.


----------



## Sibuna

if you run out of things to build you could make me one of those 12v triggered outlets. getting tired of turning on the EP4K by hand already


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/210#post_23150087
> 
> 
> Got a start on the new DIY AT screen.
> 
> 
> Specs: Stepped up to 130" 16:9 diameter, Seymour Centerstage XD fabric, 1x4 primed MDF frame with beveled inside edge, mitered corners, Fidello triple black velvet for wrapping frame, grommet/oring tensinoing system. Frame dimensions are 120" W x 70.5" H.
> 
> 
> Corners will be secured by pocket screws and 6" corner brackets. I will be adding 1x2 bracing (x2) behind the screen as well.
> 
> 
> Got the frame cut this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started installing the grommets in the screen material. I have about 5 to go but ran out of grommets last night. Ouch my hands are numb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the grommets are finished, I will start wrapping the frame with the velvet and start assembly.



Andrew, are you going to document in a thread how you are building your AT wall and screen? Eventually I'm interested in going AT, but I have no idea how to go about doing it.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/210#post_23151367
> 
> 
> Andrew, are you going to document in a thread how you are building your AT wall and screen? Eventually I'm interested in going AT, but I have no idea how to go about doing it.



Hey Carp - I've been meaning to do that. I've been taking a bunch of pictures along the way, but I need to take a few more with the good camera and document what I've done so far. The tricky part about building a AT screen is there are so many darn options! Fabric, frame, tensoning style, size, aspect ratio, frame covering, mounting type, etc.


As for the wall I've still toying with different options there as to how I want to do it. I'm also trying to decide how far out from the wall I want it to sit. As of now I'm thinking 25" or so should be good and will allow me to have the subs and speakers behind the screen.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/210#post_23150765
> 
> 
> if you run out of things to build you could make me one of those 12v triggered outlets. getting tired of turning on the EP4K by hand already



Haha, I still need to swap out my 3.5mm plug from stereo to mono. Was wondering why 12V voltage/trigger wasn't coming through properly, doh! I can hook you up with a parts list to build one, it's pretty easy.


----------



## Sibuna

sure PM me a parts list


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/210#post_23151939
> 
> 
> sure PM me a parts list



Done.


Got the rest of the grommets installed and did a quick 'dry fit' on the frame. Looking pretty good so far. The grommets are time consuming to install (64 of them!) but should provide some solid tension to keep the screen firm.


 


Drilled pocket holes for corners:
 


The frame is ready for wrapping and assembly.


----------



## 351carlo

someone called me out saturday morning on my screen building progress...
 


And now I'll thread jack and show pictures of mine:
 
 


Now where are your finished pictures???


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *351carlo*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/210#post_23153794
> 
> 
> someone called me out saturday morning on my screen building progress...
> 
> 
> Now where are your finished pictures???



Do I sense a bit of rivalry brewing?


----------



## 351carlo

Hehe we are friends from our car racing days. Unfortunately I think we all get along better if we're insulting each other.


Andrew's been a great motivating force in making me do this. My bank account is not quite as appreciative as I am however.


----------



## Gorilla83

I know I've been slacking. Part of me knows I want to wait to finish the screen and false wall until after the GTG. I don't want to rush it and figured it would be easier to swap the dozen+ speakers we have coming without the big AT screen in the way. I'll get everything ready to bolt on the wall prior to the GTG though. IF we wanted to do some blind testing of sorts I'm sure we could rig something up to use my screen as a mask.










Carlo and I have known each other for what 8-10 years now? Crazy. You're going to enjoy the DIY stuff! You need to get a build thread up with your before and after. Even more drastic than mine!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Really nice upgrades Andrew. That 130" screen should be really nice when you have it completed. Looking forward to the GTG and checking out whatever you have done in person.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/210#post_23154799
> 
> 
> Really nice upgrades Andrew. That 130" screen should be really nice when you have it completed. Looking forward to the GTG and checking out whatever you have done in person.



Thanks Mike. I'm sure I will love the new setup when it's all done.


Got the frame wrapped in velvet tonight. Its about ready to be assembled now, but I'm going to spend some time deciding how I want to lay out the wall for now. I will build out the wall and hang the screen once next weekend's GTG is done.


----------



## Gorilla83

It's been a crazy busy week but did have a few minutes to start building frames for the wall.


L&R frames before paint and install this weekend:


8' tall by 16 7/8" wide.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/200_100#post_23221215
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy busy week but did have a few minutes to start building frames for the wall.
> 
> 
> L&R frames before paint and install this weekend:
> 
> 
> 8' tall by 16 7/8" wide.



Schweeeet!


Everything measures up to accomodate the LCR Yorks right?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/210#post_23221225
> 
> 
> Schweeeet!
> 
> 
> Everything measures up to accomodate the LCR Yorks right?



Thanks man! Oh yeah, I've got room for the Yorks plus some added margin 'just in case' some uber mains come into play.







I've got about 36" width for each L/C/R speaker and 63.5" height. That should do it. The Yorks are about 18" width by 50" height.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/200_100#post_23221229
> 
> 
> Thanks man! Oh yeah, I've got room for the Yorks plus some added margin *'just in case'* some uber mains come into play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 36" width for each L/C/R speaker and 63.5" height. That should do it. The Yorks are about 18" width by 50" height.



Contingency space. Well played sir...


----------



## Gorilla83

Super happy with the way the screen is turning out. Got the frame together and the screen stretched.


A few thoughts around the tensioning I used - The grommet/o-ring method was a lot of work up front but once the grommets and posts were installed, it was REALLY easy to get it stretched and installed. The big plus is that it's now a one man (or woman job) to put it together with ZERO wrinkles the first time. I'm planning on putting together a screen build thread with the materials list and instructions so that others can duplicate if desired. I did quite a bit of research and compiled information from a variety of sources.


Some crappy cell pics for now - tomorrow I'll be installing the screen wall frame and hanging this bad boy!!!


Back side:
 
 
 



Seems pretty massive just chillin' on the wall waiting to be hung.


----------



## Gorilla83

Got the screen wall up and screen is hung. First thoughts - OMG!!! It's like experiencing a new system again. Finally got the speakers placed correctly and did some decent EQ/calibration. The screen upsize combined with the AT screen is an awesome combination - very happy with the selection. Special thanks to 351Carlo for getting my butt in gear and helping get it hung this morning.










Next up is building out the left/right/top/bottom panels to finish off the wall.


Some pics with something other than my cell phone finally.


----------



## JimWilson

You do realize that it's not necessary to watch cartoons until _after_ the baby is born, right?










That setup looks awesome man! It's like a little slice of heaven now. With that HT, a bar, bathroom and gym all down their are you ever going to go upstairs again?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23229563
> 
> 
> You do realize that it's not necessary to watch cartoons until _after_ the baby is born, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That setup looks awesome man! It's like a little slice of heaven now. With that HT, a bar, bathroom and gym all down their are you ever going to go upstairs again?



Jim - You do realize I'm like an 8 year old trapped in a 30 year old body, right?










Thanks for the complements - starting to dial in the audio a bit more now and even better. Found that I had the polarity flipped on the wire run going to the left back sub in my room and now that corrected the low end is a bit more....uhh...profound.










My wife is lucky the kitchen is still upstairs, otherwise I'd probably never leave the basement.


----------



## mtg90

Nice!


----------



## Sibuna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/200_100#post_23229882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is lucky the kitchen is still upstairs, otherwise I'd probably never leave the basement.



you keep running it at +10 over ref and your kitchen WILL be in your basement soon


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtg90*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23229883
> 
> 
> Nice!



Thanks Matt!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23231175
> 
> 
> you keep running it at +10 over ref and your kitchen WILL be in your basement soon



LOL, ain't that the truth.



Also did a full screen/wall build thread, still being updated:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1469400/gorillas-130-16-9-at-screen-and-false-wall-build-xd-fabric-custom-frame-grommet-o-ring-tensioning


----------



## Gorilla83

Finally got the wall _almost_ finished up! I've got all the panels built, wrapped, and in place. I've got one minor tweak to make to one of the panels since one of them was glued about 1/8" off. Anyway, here are some pics. Enjoy!


Frames
 
 


Wall


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23308113
> 
> 
> Finally got the wall _almost_ finished up! I've got all the panels built, wrapped, and in place. I've got one minor tweak to make to one of the panels since one of them was glued about 1/8" off. Anyway, here are some pics. Enjoy!



It's about friggin time you got back to work on that HT of yours. Luxuriating in Jamaica is for whimps, you slacker!










That actually looks amazing bud. Excellent job, as usual. So, when is the next GTG?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23308269
> 
> 
> It's about friggin time you got back to work on that HT of yours. Luxuriating in Jamaica is for whimps, you slacker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually looks amazing bud. Excellent job, as usual. So, when is the next GTG?



Haha, thanks Jim. I'd like to sneak in one more GTG before August but still trying to convince the wife.


----------



## BrolicBeast

The screen Is looking absolutely stellar. It really makes a huge difference in apparent ambiance.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23310048
> 
> 
> The screen Is looking absolutely stellar. It really makes a huge difference in apparent ambiance.



Thank you sir. I find with the entire black wall it's must less distracting and easier to focus on the actual picture/sound.


----------



## Gorilla83

A few thoughts:


My new surrounds are built, finished and in place now. I've got to do some critical listening in 5 channel music mode soon as well. Very happy with the way they turned out though. I'll be wrapping the grills for them tonight as well. I've got an XLS2000 driving my L&R mains now which I really like. I'll be keeping an eye out for matching amps for my center and surrounds.

 


A few details:

Selenium 10PW3 10" woof

SEOS12 Waveguide

Denovo DNA350 Compression driver

Gorilla83 Crossover design, crossover point at 1300hz

Box tuned to 72hz - intended crossover point 80-90hz


Quick/Dirty indoors measurement at ~1M:
 



Also going to start planning to build a riser and do a true 1st and 2nd row seating. 1st row will be about 14-15' back and 2nd row 19' or so.


----------



## NicksHitachi

Nice lookin room Gorilla!


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23314178
> 
> 
> A few details:
> 
> Selenium 10PW3 10" woof
> 
> SEOS12 Waveguide
> 
> Denovo DNA350 Compression driver
> *Gorilla83 Crossover design, crossover point at 1300hz*
> 
> Box tuned to 72hz - intended crossover point 80-90hz



Is that a patented design?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23314178
> 
> 
> Quick/Dirty indoors measurement at ~1M:



That's from 1 meter away and no smoothing??? Very impressive my friend...


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23314250
> 
> 
> Nice lookin room Gorilla!



Thanks Nick!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23314335
> 
> 
> Is that a patented design?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's from 1 meter away and no smoothing??? Very impressive my friend...



Patent pending I guess?


----------



## carp

Next you are doing multiple rows? Nice man, the upgrades just keep on coming!







The surrounds look awesome, that's definitely a weak spot in my system so I'm jealous.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23315152
> 
> 
> Next you are doing multiple rows? Nice man, the upgrades just keep on coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The surrounds look awesome, that's definitely a weak spot in my system so I'm jealous.



Thanks Carp! The rows I suppose are the next logical progression I suppose. I still need to take some detail measurements to make sure it will be feasible in my room. After all we do have people over for games, etc so I don't want to ruin that experience for guests.


Got the grills for the surrounds done last night but haven't snapped any pictures just yet. Even though I rushed them a bit, they still came out pretty nice. Would like to watch a full movie this weekend other than the basic TV/netflix we've been doing every night to get a full feel of the new surrounds. So far I really like them. They seem to be slightly more sensitive than the SHO's which is a bonus as well.


----------



## Gorilla83

Not for the basement but a small update for the living room. I'd had these SI drivers sitting around since December-ish and finally got around to building a couple of cabs for them in the living room. Turned out really nice!


Sorry they're still a little dusty after drilling the holes, etc. but was too excited to listen, haha. They sound great! Grills should be wrapped up tonight or tomorrow night. I'm also going to bring my SEOS set upstairs to replace the Deftechs - should be a substantial improvement all around. Also have a new Onkyo 818 for up there to tie it all together.


Details:


22" cubes for a net of around 4.25cu feet internal

SI 18" D2 drivers

Triple front baffle

Horizontal and vertical locking cross bracing

Recessed speakon connector

Duratex finish


----------



## carp

That 3rd baffle makes them look so much better. It makes me wish I would have gone that route...


Is that the same room that the ported Caps were in?


----------



## NicksHitachi

This theater is always on tha move!


Props man!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23367604
> 
> 
> That 3rd baffle makes them look so much better. It makes me wish I would have gone that route...
> 
> 
> Is that the same room that the ported Caps were in?



I was very tempted to go the flat pack route which would have saved me 5+ hours of cutting, etc but in the end I really wanted the 22" cubes with the triple baffles.


Yep, same room as the ported Caps were in - even using the same EP4000.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23367644
> 
> 
> This theater is always on tha move!
> 
> 
> Props man!



Thank you sir! Much more to come.


----------



## Gorilla83

Got a chance to start gathering materials for the riser build. Also started playing with seating and sub positioning. Initial testing sounds good, still have got to measure.







Wife and I just watched a movie in the first row. It's about 12 feet back, was hoping it wouldn't seem to close - seems good for the both of us so it's on.










Side note: It was actually my wife's idea to have the subs on the side walls in the middle of the room now that the sofa is out of the way. From what I've heard so far it seems like an improvement in balance and output. Looking forward to running some omnimic sweeps as is.


Riser dimensions: 9 feet wide, 5 feet deep, 9.25" high

Seating: Two rows of three: Sofa in front row, loveseat and recliner in rear row on riser in front of bar.


Shopping list:

Several 2x10s

Few sheets of 3/4 ply

2 rolls of R-30 insulation











Mockup of where the seats and subs will go:


----------



## JimWilson

Did you paint the bar too? For some reason it looks darker.


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Wow man! That is pretty awesome! Very nice room.


Sorry I haven't checked earlier, do you have your surrounds in project yet?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23409681
> 
> 
> Wow man! That is pretty awesome! Very nice room.
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't checked earlier, do you have your surrounds in project yet?



Thanks! Yes, the new surrounds are in play and dialed in. I will move them around a bit once I get the seating dialed in though.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23409632
> 
> 
> Did you paint the bar too? For some reason it looks darker.



Bar is the same for now, maybe it's just my crappy camera phone?


----------



## Spec4

Gorilla83,


In your pics above I spy several sidewall panels are these your first reflection points? If so, I think I might be screwed since I have a door within inches of my proposed AT wall.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spec4*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23411235
> 
> 
> Gorilla83,
> 
> 
> In your pics above I spy several sidewall panels are these your first reflection points? If so, I think I might be screwed since I have a door within inches of my proposed AT wall.



Well, they _were_ my first reflection points with the old seating. I may need to adjust them slightly now, but they should be somewhat close. I used the mirror method to determine from the original seating position.


BTW I've seen some hang the panel directly on a door in the event that yours does interfere.


----------



## Spec4

Okay I thought you had recently changed your front stage, wasn't sure if those had moved yet. Unfortunately my door is a sliding glass door and I have not seen any solutions for that, I'll have to Macgyver something. Maybe a moveable panel on a track...anyways good looking theater and subbed.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spec4*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/240#post_23411509
> 
> 
> Okay I thought you had recently changed your front stage, wasn't sure if those had moved yet. Unfortunately my door is a sliding glass door and I have not seen any solutions for that, I'll have to Macgyver something. Maybe a moveable panel on a track...anyways good looking theater and subbed.



Oh yeah, I actually did change the front stage, screen, and seating since they were hung so they will definitely need adjustment/placement tweaking. I still need to treat the whole front wall behind the screen too, that's a project after the riser is done.


I'm sure you can figure out something to work for the sliding door. If nothing else maybe you could put some thick drapes over it?


----------



## Gorilla83

Decided to paint the outside pieces of the frame black, since I'm not sure what I want to do to cover them. Should start assembling the frame tonight.


----------



## Gorilla83

Exhausted but got the frame together. Insulation and plywood top tomorrow night.



















Sorry for the finger, but still a cool pic.


----------



## carp

I bet you are going to get some awesome tactile bass on that thing!!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/270#post_23417943
> 
> 
> I bet you are going to get some awesome tactile bass on that thing!!



I hope so! That would be an unexpected bonus. I should have an idea sometime this week when I test it out. It will be a bit before I pick out carpet for the top though.


----------



## popalock

Looking good man!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/270#post_23418564
> 
> 
> Looking good man!



Thanks!


Deciding whether I should wire for buttkickers tonight "just in case" ? Thoughts? Honestly from what I've experienced with my subs so far it's really not needed, but it couldn't hurt to run the wire and throw a terminal in, right?


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/270#post_23418568
> 
> 
> Deciding whether I should wire for buttkickers tonight "just in case" ? Thoughts? Honestly from what I've experienced with my subs so far it's really not needed, but it couldn't hurt to run the wire and throw a terminal in, right?



Buttkickers with that setup of subs?? Now you're just lookin' for stuff to add...


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/270#post_23418612
> 
> 
> Buttkickers with that setup of subs?? Now you're just lookin' for stuff to add...



Once the box is sealed up and carpet applied, it would a bit more difficult to add in later. I really doubt they will be needed, but that darn "What if" is always lingering....


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/270#post_23418568
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Deciding whether I should wire for buttkickers tonight "just in case" ? Thoughts? Honestly from what I've experienced with my subs so far it's really not needed, but it couldn't hurt to run the wire and throw a terminal in, right?



Do it!


----------



## Gorilla83

TESTING time!


----------



## Gorilla83

Ran audyssey quickly and played a few demo tracks. Bass in the front row is on point! Rear row is decent but going to play with placement. Going to move one of the front subs to behind the second row. Should get the job done.


----------



## Gorilla83

Just to experiment, going to pull one of the subs from behind the screen and place directly behind the second row. I'll try it out and if it works nicely, I'll figure out the means for permanent connection. From my measurements it should fit nicely back there without getting in the way. Besides, it would be cool to have full symmetric placement of the subs (front, back, and both sides). What this will do to the FR, we will have to see!


The tough part will be beasting the sub from the front of the room behind the wall to the back of the couch with all this junk in the way now. Should be fun, wish me luck, haha.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/270#post_23423327
> 
> 
> The tough part will be beasting the sub from the front of the room behind the wall to the back of the couch with all this junk in the way now. Should be fun, wish me luck, haha.



Didn't have your Wheaties this morning? http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php


----------



## MIkeDuke

As I mentioned in the GTG thread, your room looks really good. Again, I am glad the treatments worked out for you.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/270#post_23423488
> 
> 
> Didn't have your Wheaties this morning? http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php



We'll find out if the Wheaties were enough later tonight.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/270#post_23424212
> 
> 
> As I mentioned in the GTG thread, your room looks really good. Again, I am glad the treatments worked out for you.



Thanks Mike! There is still work to be done with the treatments. I'll likely order some more materials soon to finish up the front wall.


Edit - Just placed my order for another bundle of 2" rigid board. Front wall full treatment, here we come.










The wife and I should be picking out carpet for the riser this weekend as well.


----------



## gpmbc

Hard to keep up with you...Can you post a parts list for the 12v trigger box? Designing surrounds now, why no flat pack action oh and the response looks great. Also diggin the riser set up that's on my short list as well. Re buttkickers, i'm not saying don't do it but the riser in my experience should prove to be the most tactile experience out the gates due to being elevated off the concrete with some give in the structure. I noticed you added a bunch of insulation and I thought you were using it as trap or resonator but didn't see an opening. Anyways your set up looks great and keeps getting better!


----------



## Gorilla83

Thanks G!


Parts list from memory for the relay box:


12/2 wire for a power cord

Nema 20A connector

20 or 30A solid state or mechanical relay (I used a 30A mechanical for when I upgrade the line)

Metal box with cover

Few short pieces of 12/2 wire (leftover from power cord)

Nema 20A outlet

RCA chassis jack female connector (you could also use 3.5mm plug here if you desire - I changed mine to RCA for ease)

1/2" knockout for power cord

Misc connectors (spade) for 12 gauge wire


You can get pretty much everything except for the relay at the big box stores. The relay can come from mouser or even amazon.


The insulation inside the riser is just to keep the enclosure quiet and free of resonation. It's not being used as a bass trap as the back wall is still about 25 feet away.










I decided against the butt kickers. I have one of my subs directly behind that row/riser and it's got PLENTY of tactile feel now.










On a related note, one of my subs started making a tapping noise. I called PE and they quickly offered an RA to swap it out. Trouble is they are out of stock for a bit, bah. Honestly though the 3 boxes (6 subs) that I'm running now sound damn near just as good from the seating positions.


----------



## gpmbc

Thx for the parts list Rilla. I'm not surprised you've got major output with 6 subs. I went over the top and ordered two FTW 21s before realizing what my current set up was capable of. And then there is this...


----------



## Gorilla83

^^Nice, Greg!! Always had an eye for the AE drivers, especially combined with a massive horn like the 24. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


Did some experimenting/measuring lately. I've got the subs flanking both rows now - one in the front, one on each side of the first row, and one behind the first couch. Of course one of the subs is currently out of commission (left side sub) but it still sounds very good and balanced. I've got the omnimic sweeps on another laptop at home right now but the curve did change a bit. In most of back row positions, I had to add a 6DB shelf from ~20hz on down to bring the tail end up a bit. In the current positions (at least with 3 out of 4 subs) I'm either not seeing as much room gain down low OR the midbass is just a bit stronger than before.







In the back row middle seat and front row left seat I've got a pretty nasty null from 1-2K hz that I will need to work with. I know I've got to raise the mains up about 8" or so with stands which should help and I've also got a bunch of 2" rigid board on the way to make some more treatments.


The tactile feel in the back row is awesome now with one sub (Dual box) nearly touching the back of it. I had been cranking Pendulum yesterday afternoon and after a minute or so my legs started to itch from the vibration, haha.


Also, if you've seen the classifieds, I'm going to experiment with some different amp(s) to power the subs. I'll use the XLS5000 again in the meantime. I've also got that spare FP14 clone that's sitting at my dad's place since we fixed it. I could still bring that back into play and/or sell it off as well to fund something new. I've really got an eye for those rack mounted speakerpower amps! Just have to justify their cost. I also had been eyeing a pair of Crest CC5500's, but came to discover they would each need a dedicated 30A line and twist lock, which made them seem a bit less attractive IMO.


Stay tuned.


----------



## carp

You and Mrsmithers have inspired me. Yesterday I moved my loveseat up and put the couch that was on the sidewall behind it. I'm now 3 feet closer to the screen in my sweet spot and I love it! I thought I would be too close but after going over to smithers house and experimenting with screen size using my projector and also playing with seating distance from the screen I realized I could get closer to mine no problem.


So, now my head is 11 feet from the screen on the front row. I checked out the frequency response on the omnimic and the bass is almost the same. I drop off at 12 hz now instead of 10, but it's only like a 2db difference big whoop. I was able to eq using the minidsp to get it pretty much just like it was in my further back LP. I'm kind of surprised I don't have huge nulls since I'm squarely right in the middle of the room now.


Tonight I bought some 2x10's so I can build the riser. As for the top, I have some mdf boards that I used to use as a ping pong table back when I had my pool table which has been gone for many years so I might as well put the mdf to good use since it has been sitting in the garage for a very long time.


I'm going to go with 7 feet wide and 5 feet deep for the riser and plan on getting started on it tomorrow. I think I'm just going to paint the visible wood with duratex since that will be easiest. When in doubt use duratex... on everything.


----------



## Gorilla83

Glad we could help, Carp.







my first row is about 11-12 feet away to the head position as well and I think it's great. I had the same concern about being too close, but after we watched a few movies it was deemed just right.







the back row almost seems too far now, haha.


Do your rear seats recline? I've been playing with mine and with a full recline in the rear row and me slouched down a little I'm missing the first 1-3 inches of the bottom of the screen. I know this is a drastic scenario, but it made me think I could have went to 2x12s just to raise it a hair to help out since I'm typically in a full slouched position. If the front rear seats are also reclined it's pretty much a non-issue though. For me it was a compromise as I didn't want to build a step since I wanted to leave as much room in the aisle as possible. I know it's not a huge deal, just something to consider. Maybe you can mock up the height for your riser and see for yourself.


I've still got to pick out and order carpet for the top!


Next projects:

-Finishing riser carpet, obviously

-Clean up the room!!

-Front wall full treatments using 2" fiber board wrapped in black fabric of some sort

-Put L&R speakers on stands to raise them up 6-8" - right now my rear woof is firing almost into the frame of my screen, hah

-Remove grills from L&R speakers and toy with placement a little bit more


-Build a new equipment rack for sub amps in the closet. I've been thinking about this hard as my current spot is very hard to access. After some consideration, I could keep the same area, but make an entry way/door/panel through the bathroom! I'll need something sturdy as I'm likely going to be moving to heavier amps.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/270#post_23439704
> 
> 
> Glad we could help, Carp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first row is about 11-12 feet away to the head position as well and I think it's great. I had the same concern about being too close, but after we watched a few movies it was deemed just right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back row almost seems too far now, haha.
> 
> 
> Do your rear seats recline? I've been playing with mine and with a full recline in the rear row and me slouched down a little I'm missing the first 1-3 inches of the bottom of the screen. I know this is a drastic scenario, but it made me think I could have went to 2x12s just to raise it a hair to help out since I'm typically in a full slouched position. If the front rear seats are also reclined it's pretty much a non-issue though. For me it was a compromise as I didn't want to build a step since I wanted to leave as much room in the aisle as possible. I know it's not a huge deal, just something to consider. Maybe you can mock up the height for your riser and see for yourself.
> 
> 
> I've still got to pick out and order carpet for the top!
> 
> 
> Next projects:
> 
> -Finishing riser carpet, obviously
> 
> -Clean up the room!!
> 
> -Front wall full treatments using 2" fiber board wrapped in black fabric of some sort
> 
> -Put L&R speakers on stands to raise them up 6-8" - right now my rear woof is firing almost into the frame of my screen, hah
> 
> -Remove grills from L&R speakers and toy with placement a little bit more
> 
> 
> -Build a new equipment rack for sub amps in the closet. I've been thinking about this hard as my current spot is very hard to access. After some consideration, I could keep the same area, but make an entry way/door/panel through the bathroom! I'll need something sturdy as I'm likely going to be moving to heavier amps.




Yeah, I thought about going higher but I'm glad I didn't it worked out really well. I absolutely love it!! My girls do to.


Here is the finished product:

http://s232.photobucket.com/user/carlhungus2/media/047_zpsba6248f6.jpg.html  




All the details are in the 2nd post in this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1478065/carps-basement#post_23446334 




My riser is a little bit more narrow than the couch but the bracing under the couch fits with a lot of room to spare. I went with that size because I could get a really cheap 5x7 rug at wall mart.


----------



## Gorilla83

Carp - As I mentioned earlier, room is looking great! Glad you are enjoying the riser as much as I am!


Big thanks to Ufokillerz with coming through with some new gear. Got home this afternoon and immediately pulled the screen down and installed the new matching Yorkville U215 center! Also propped the L&R's up on stands to bring them to proper ear height for the 2nd row. In addition, I pulled the grills off all of them, which was long overdue. Ran XT32 and doing some listening now - incredible. These speakers continue to impress me. Also new is an Oppo 93 - what a nice piece of equipment!


----------



## Gorilla83

Really liking the nude look here - so mean! Too bad they're hidden now.







This horn looks a lot larger with the grills off.

http://s164.photobucket.com/user/aschutsky/media/IMG_0299_zpsed68d099.jpg.html  
http://s164.photobucket.com/user/aschutsky/media/IMG_0304_zpse81ab019.jpg.html  
http://s164.photobucket.com/user/aschutsky/media/IMG_0307_zps4b4f698c.jpg.html


----------



## Sibuna

awesome you got a 3rd one finally


----------



## carp

I agree, they look a lot better uncovered. They look intimidating!










I'm curious, do you notice a picture quality difference with the Oppo?


----------



## ufokillerz

he actually got a 3rd and a 4th one, he'll have to figure out what to do with the 4th one, all he left me with is my single u15 center channel


i'm pretty sure gorilla left my place a happy man! not too sure what mrs. has to say about this though hah


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/270#post_23459945
> 
> 
> he actually got a 3rd and a 4th one, he'll have to figure out what to do with the 4th one, all he left me with is my single u15 center channel
> 
> 
> i'm pretty sure gorilla left my place a happy man! not too sure what mrs. has to say about this though hah



A happy man for sure I am. Thanks again for everything today. The new center sounds phenomenal! I will be busy for some time now for sure with the new toys.







luckily the wife was pretty cool about the day's purchases too.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/270#post_23459718
> 
> 
> awesome you got a 3rd one finally



Yes sir, I've also got a 4th as a back up as well.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/270#post_23459790
> 
> 
> I agree, they look a lot better uncovered. They look intimidating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, do you notice a picture quality difference with the Oppo?



Honestly, I'm not sure yet about an increase in video quality. We watched a movie tonight (DVD) and I listened to a few music tracks so far. The audio is so clear it's unreal, but to be honest I haven't noticed any drastic changes in the video. It could be my projector isn't dialed it completely (very likely) but then again I was already happy with the picture prior to the oppo. I will get to some more blu ray content this week and report back.










Oh - and for sure I'm looking forward to pickup up some SACDs to try soon. I had been mostly happy with my ps3 to date. My biggest gripes were: lack of SACDs playback, non rf remote, hdmi sync issues with my denon, and noisy fan. I'm happy to address all of these seem to be addressed with the oppo.


----------



## carp

Whoa, hold on, are you saying the audio is better using the Oppo? Uh oh.... that would motivate me more to get one than video improvements.


When you do your amp comparison GTG you should also compare different players vs. using winamp/itunes/whatever. If you have time that is, I know how fast time goes at a GTG.


----------



## Gorilla83

Carp - I'm going to have to do an A/B comparison to confirm, but man it sounds good. Keep in mind I also raised the L/R and pulled the grills off, so that may have helped as well.


----------



## ufokillerz

fyi make sure to use hdmi 1, hdmi 2 uses a mediatek instead of the marvel qdeo for processing.

there is a small upgrade from a ps3, the ps3 is a good player given its age, but the oppo is awesome in that it is always quiet and cool running. that and it draws so much less power hah. i previously had a ps3, but the oppo really gives you so much more over the dated ps3.


i have a empty looking living room now with these giants gone hah.


----------



## Gorilla83

Yes, using HDMI 1 on the oppo. Looking forward to playing with it more this week with some real Blu Ray content.







I've got quite a few concert discs that I can't wait to try out.


----------



## Sibuna

and a demo disk


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/300#post_23462557
> 
> 
> and a demo disk



YES!! Thanks man.


----------



## Gorilla83

In preparation for the new amps, I decided to open up the wall in the bathroom and make some room for an amp rack. Added a second dedicated line as well.


Whipped up a rack mostly with some spare wood. Thinking about making another for my main equipment and hitting it with duratex. Before paint:











Rough framing in bathroom area, before trim, etc.


----------



## popalock

Looks phenomenal man.


I still can't get your text massage pics. Don't know what the hell is wrong with my mo-bile.


Any update on the amps? Still on back order?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/300#post_23477920
> 
> 
> Looks phenomenal man.
> 
> 
> I still can't get your text massage pics. Don't know what the hell is wrong with my mo-bile.
> 
> 
> Any update on the amps? Still on back order?



Thanks popa. I don't know what's up with the text message deal, oh well.


Nothing new regarding the amps. The CV's are supposed to ship to store sometime later next week, but we'll see.


----------



## Gorilla83

Making some room for expansion - new amp / expansion rack in the bathroom is in! Still got got to tidy up some things, paint the trim, etc but it's now functional. Now just have to wait for the amps to arrive.









http://s164.photobucket.com/user/as...E1-4758-0000026B87AB6D8B_zps1aaf31ed.jpg.html


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/300#post_23481775
> 
> 
> Making some room for expansion - new amp / expansion rack in the bathroom is in! Still got got to tidy up some things, paint the trim, etc but it's now functional. Now just have to wait for the amps to arrive.



In the bathroom eh? What happens if someone is in there dropping a deuce and you need to make an adjustment? That could be awkward... http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php  


BTW, you might want to change the name of this thread. If your HT is considered "humble" at this point my is downright paltry.


----------



## Gorilla83

Jim - I think it goes without saying that if an adjustment needs to be made that takes priority over any bowel movements, so you could expect an interruption.










I have to say I'm happy with the location selection for this stuff. With the bathroom door open, it's totally covered. It was pretty much just wasted space behind the wall before.


----------



## ufokillerz

make sure to make good use of that case i gave you for the minidsp! finally got to work myself today

http://s150.photobucket.com/user/ufokillerz/media/IMG_20130630_190353_zps1924a746.jpg.html  


sorry for the threadjack.


----------



## Gorilla83

Looks great man! BTW what did you use for a power connector? Is that a 1/4" mono plug? And where did you get the usb jack?







Heck, all of your connectors looks great. I do have some stuff from PE I ordered a while back, but don't think it looks that nice.


----------



## ufokillerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/300#post_23484272
> 
> 
> Looks great man! BTW what did you use for a power connector? Is that a 1/4" mono plug? And where did you get the usb jack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, all of your connectors looks great. I do have some stuff from PE I ordered a while back, but don't think it looks that nice.


 http://www.parts-express.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=090-488 

the xlr jacks are all your stand gold plated neutriks

http://www.minidsp.com/products/accessories/misc-accessories/front-panel-usb-detail 


have fun! i'm no good at wood working, but metal cases sure have gotten easier hah. just a cordless drill with an annular hole saw, a jawhorse and a file.


----------



## Gorilla83

Thanks. I actually have the boxed version of the 2x4 but still wanted to put it in an enclosure to get rid of the damn phoenix connectors. Had I known what I do now, I would have purchased the "kit" for sure.


----------



## ufokillerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/300#post_23484492
> 
> 
> Thanks. I actually have the boxed version of the 2x4 but still wanted to put it in an enclosure to get rid of the damn phoenix connectors. Had I known what I do now, I would have purchased the "kit" for sure.


one of reasons why i did not buy the boxed version, and why i decided not to use the 10x10 i sold you hah, with my livingroom layout, i was afraid that my daughter would eventually yank everything out.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/270#post_23421583
> 
> 
> TESTING time!


This is a very nice room.  All that's left is to go the 2:35 route and you'll be all set...heh...heh.....(planting the seeds of upgradeitis....yes, planting the seeds.....)


----------



## Gorilla83

Thanks BB! No 2:35 for me though - we watch mostly HDTV and my room is quite a bit more width limited vs. height so this allows me to maximize the screen size.







The AT screen in there now is still pretty much brand new for me too.










Full front wall treatments coming soon! Materials are now in hand. I've also got some JBL Pro cinema 8340a surrounds to try out soon as well - damn you Ufokillerz!


----------



## MIkeDuke

The riser and chairs look great. Glad to also hear about more treatments. Front wall treatments are important as well. Again, great looking room. Those are the same chairs as you had at the GTG right because they were very comfy. And your screen looks awesome BTW.


----------



## Gorilla83

Thanks Mike. Same chairs from the GTG, just rearranged. We like them a lot.


Decided to extend the riser a bit by adding a "step" to the front. This is nice and allows you to walk around someone watching while fully reclined and without disturbing them. Decided to add this last minute before we ordered the carpet yesterday.










Had to buy a few 2x6's, but the plywood and insulation were leftovers from the riser build.










Ready for carpet now!

http://s164.photobucket.com/user/as...D1-1640-000000935A592042_zps791028e1.jpg.html  
http://s164.photobucket.com/user/as...A2-1640-0000009351C93FA5_zpsff6c7c40.jpg.html  
http://s164.photobucket.com/user/as...7E-1640-000000934FC3F0B6_zps1a0fed43.jpg.html


----------



## MIkeDuke

That is a nice riser and those chairs were comfy. The room looks really good. Not that it did not look good before.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/300#post_23498395
> 
> 
> That is a nice riser and those chairs were comfy. The room looks really good. Not that it did not look good before.



I think it's all smoke and mirrors frankly - he's doing that with Photoshop or something. Until he invites us down again for another GTG, so we can see for ourselves, I'm calling BS...










Andrew: you're wife has to be due around now, isn't she?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/300#post_23498428
> 
> 
> I think it's all smoke and mirrors frankly - he's doing that with Photoshop or something. Until he invites us down again for another GTG, so we can see for ourselves, I'm calling BS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... you're wife has to be due around now, isn't she?


If that's smoke and mirrors I would like some of those mirrors too so I can Photoshop my room into being larger then it is for real







.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/300#post_23498428
> 
> 
> I think it's all smoke and mirrors frankly - he's doing that with Photoshop or something. Until he invites us down again for another GTG, so we can see for ourselves, I'm calling BS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew: you're wife has to be due around now, isn't she?



Hey Jim - still have about 5-6 weeks left until D-day.







Trying to get as many projects as I've been wanting to do done before then of course.


A few other updates:

-Installed miniDSP 10x10

-Picked up additional 1x3's for treatments. Should start construction tomorrow AM.

-Carlo's friend made me a sign - now the _theater_ is almost complete.







Got to hang this bad boy.

http://s164.photobucket.com/user/as...89-1640-0000009345952DA2_zpsf9ad132e.jpg.html  


Full bar/theater area perspective shot - still have to hang all the posters, movie decorations, etc.

http://s164.photobucket.com/user/as...8B-1640-000000933F3EAB86_zps9a246e29.jpg.html


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/300#post_23498791
> 
> 
> Hey Jim - still have about 5-6 weeks left until D-day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get as many projects as I've been wanting to do done before then of course.
> 
> 
> A few other updates:
> 
> -Installed miniDSP 10x10
> 
> -Picked up additional 1x3's for treatments. Should start construction tomorrow AM.
> 
> -Carlo's friend made me a sign - now the _theater_ is almost complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to hang this bad boy.
> 
> 
> Full bar/theater area perspective shot - still have to hang all the posters, movie decorations, etc.



Looking good brotha! The Gorilla brand has been established!


Hey are those some Deftech Mythos (minus the grill socks?) on the sign?!?!











What are your plans with posters man? Old school plain? Backlighted? Motion detected? If you haven't already, check out that Virtual Movie Poster Meyer64 threw together. I'll be building one for my next space when the opportunity presents itself. Sick concept! Something I imagine you could knock out in 30min...lol


----------



## Gorilla83

Thanks PL. I'm not exactly sure how I want to finish with posters, but that link is pretty cool! I've already been conspiring to add some type of arcade games back by the bar.










Update on the room - I'm out of town on business travel until Friday, but managed to finish a few things before I left: built relay box #2 for second amp, and completed 3 frames for front wall treatments. Pictures to follow later.


----------



## Gorilla83

Finished up the front wall treatments. The center treatment pretty much gets hidden by the center channel entirely. Listening now and can't say I noticed a huge difference with the addition of just these 4 treatments, but the cost was very low and it was a fun little project.


Other updates:


-Riser carpet supposed to be delivered on Thursday.

-New sub amps supposed to be delivered sometime this week.


Some pics - enjoy:


Made my own French cleats to hang them:
 


Sample:
 


Hung up - I also added one more behind the sub after the pic was taken:


----------



## popalock

Outstanding man!


----------



## JimWilson

That looks absolutely incredible!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/300#post_23523842
> 
> 
> Outstanding man!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/300#post_23524036
> 
> 
> That looks absolutely incredible!



Thanks guys!


----------



## Bunga99

Stunning!!
















I also really like the angle shot of the 3 speakers.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/300#post_23524544
> 
> 
> Stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also really like the angle shot of the 3 speakers.



You mean the one where you can see his socks???


----------



## Bunga99

Thats exactly the one I was talking about. Socks and all, the speakers and angle of that shot looks great










Cant believe how great this room looked when he started and how it just keeps getting better and better. Awesome Job!!


----------



## Gorilla83

Thanks Bunga! A huge amount of work went into transforming the room in the last year and it seems to have paid off. It's a work in progress, but it's quite enjoyable for me.


There are some small tweaks to be done, but I have to say the theater area is right where I want it to be right now. I suppose the next focus will be on decorating the bar area and perhaps adding an arcade game or two.










Jim - you are lucky I didn't have my shorts down for the pic.


----------



## Sibuna

looks amazing man.


have you thought about putting the sub on its side to drop the height of the center down slightly? not sure that it would make any difference

the lack of symmetry would bother me even when hidden


----------



## ufokillerz

this setup does not look gtg friendly for speaker shoot outs!


awesome looking speakers btw


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/330#post_23528864
> 
> 
> this setup does not look gtg friendly for speaker shoot outs!
> 
> 
> awesome looking speakers btw



Thanks Raymond - and I've got to thank you again for this front stage, it sounds amazing. Agreed it's a bit more effort for shootouts, but it makes for an EASY way to compare blind.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/330#post_23528480
> 
> 
> looks amazing man.
> 
> 
> have you thought about putting the sub on its side to drop the height of the center down slightly? not sure that it would make any difference
> 
> the lack of symmetry would bother me even when hidden



Good idea, I could pick up (or lose) 2 inches changing the sub's position. Although I've kind of gotten used to the "dominating" center look.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/330#post_23529069
> 
> 
> Thanks Raymond - and I've got to thank you again for this front stage, it sounds amazing. Agreed it's a bit more effort for shootouts, but it makes for an EASY way to compare *blind*.



Blind = Crucial!


Stubled upon this video this morning. Really enjoyed it.


First 5 minutes give a bit more perspective on the importance of blind testing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYTlN6wjcvQ&feature=endscreen&NR=1 


That one Ethan guy seems to know a thing or two about acoustics. Very interesting watch and I thought the timing was right.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/330#post_23529071
> 
> 
> Good idea, I could pick up (or lose) 2 inches changing the sub's position. Although I've kind of gotten used to the "dominating" center look.



I like the dominating center! However, it looks to me as if the center could use a bit more support though. Maybe floor to ceiling sub arrays would help make sure everything was nice and safe back there... Just a thought.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/330#post_23528039
> 
> 
> Jim - you are lucky I didn't have my shorts down for the pic.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/330#post_23529202
> 
> 
> Blind = Crucial!
> 
> 
> Stubled upon this video this morning. Really enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> First 5 minutes give a bit more perspective on the importance of blind testing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYTlN6wjcvQ&feature=endscreen&NR=1
> 
> 
> That one Ethan guy seems to know a thing or two about acoustics. Very interesting watch and I thought the timing was right.
> 
> I like the dominating center! However, it looks to me as if the center could use a bit more support though. Maybe floor to ceiling sub arrays would help make sure everything was nice and safe back there... Just a thought.




Not sure if you're joking about Ethan but have you seen his site? He is really the "authority" when it comes to room treatments. There is a s-ton of information on his site, I've read it all many times but I still haven't fully grasped it all yet.









http://www.realtraps.com/ 



As far as the "support" near the center channel - Dammit it you make a good point!


----------



## popalock

lol... you know I'm playing.


He's awesome.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/300#post_23523784
> 
> 
> Finished up the front wall treatments. The center treatment pretty much gets hidden by the center channel entirely. Listening now and can't say I noticed a huge difference with the addition of just these 4 treatments, but the cost was very low and it was a fun little project.
> 
> 
> Other updates:
> 
> 
> -Riser carpet supposed to be delivered on Thursday.
> 
> -New sub amps supposed to be delivered sometime this week.
> 
> 
> Some pics - enjoy:
> 
> 
> Made my own French cleats to hang them:
> 
> 
> 
> Sample:
> 
> 
> 
> Hung up - I also added one more behind the sub after the pic was taken:



Ssssiiiicckkk! I love it!


----------



## Gorilla83

Thanks Scott! Enjoying this setup nearly every night never fails to make me smile, heh.


Should also have both new amps for the subs up and running this weekend.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/330#post_23543012
> 
> 
> Thanks Scott! Enjoying this setup nearly every night never fails to make me smile, heh.
> 
> 
> Should also have both new amps for the subs up and running this weekend.



Cool! So you like the new Peavey?


I really like your setup and it's been fun watching it evolve.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/330#post_23543883
> 
> 
> Cool! So you like the new Peavey?
> 
> 
> I really like your setup and it's been fun watching it evolve.



I will get quite a bit more time in with the peaveys this weekend but from what i've seen/heard so far they seem really great. More to come, stay tuned.


Scott, you have a bunch of the D4's right? Great match for the peavey.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yes. I have eight d4's. I won't lie, sometime down the road I'd like some more powerful amps but this is how I'm going to have it for now:


I own a Cerwin Vega CV5000 that can do 2,500w per channel @ 2ohms. I'll have four d4's per channel for ~625w each. I was considering either two or three 14k clones or one 10kQ but I'll keep an eye on the Peavey you just got.


----------



## Gorilla83

Honestly I'm sure the CV will do a great job and if anything would only be a DB or two away from full potential.


I spent some timing dialing in the Peaveys and the minidsp 10x10 this morning. I had yet to use 4 separate sub channels - so much tinkering to do but I improved the phase relationship quite a bit! Got to pound on both amps for about 45 minutes or so. The fans really get going but as soon as you back down so do they. Output is very impressive - I've got to be careful in 2 ohm mode but there is definitely not a shortage of power.



















Also since I seemed to have been running out of room in my current equipment rack in the main room, I decided to start tinkering with a design of my own. Had most of the 'scrap' wood laying around so figured why not. This gives me over twice the space with a good 10" of height for each space. Will help greatly with cable management as well.


Got most of it assembled, but now spending time sanding and filling. I have the holes drilled for wheels at the bottom as well. This sucker is pretty heavy now.




























Going to try a new finish - Sherwin Williams pre-cat epoxy paint, in black of course. We will see how it goes, supposed to be very durable.


----------



## Gorilla83

Carpet on the riser came out fantastic. Glad I had the guys do it who did the upstairs carpet.







Edges are pretty much perfect and would not have been if I was wrapping. I spent more than I wanted to on this little project but very glad I did.

 
 
 


Also - the new equipment rack is still drying/curing but will have some new pics up soon.


----------



## JimWilson

I don't believe _any_ of that happened until I see it with my own eyes. Just saying... http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php


----------



## Sibuna

looking great


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/330#post_23557024
> 
> 
> I don't believe _any_ of that happened until I see it with my own eyes. Just saying... http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php



I know, I know. Why don't you take a ride down this weekend or next? I'm free from ~2:30 on this Saturday and all day Sunday.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/330#post_23557273
> 
> 
> looking great



Thanks man!


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/330#post_23558276
> 
> 
> I know, I know. Why don't you take a ride down this weekend or next? I'm free from ~2:30 on this Saturday and all day Sunday.



I'll be in VA this weekend visiting family (one of my nephews joined the Army and they're having a party for him on his final weekend home).


Besides, you have far more pressing needs to attend to. Can't be more than 2-3 weeks left at this point, right? How's your wife doing?


----------



## Gorilla83

Looking at 3-4 weeks as of now, but we'll see how comfortable he gets in there.







Wife is uncomfortable, but healthy so we can't complain.










Pics coming tonight of the painted AV stand/rack.


----------



## Gorilla83

AV cabinet painted and wheels installed. Will move all of my gear sometime this weekend.


----------



## Gorilla83

A few new ideas:


I've got a bit of black carpet left over so I may lay that on the floor under the screen to dampen as many light reflections as I can. The wife agreed it would be cool to do the whole room in black carpet eventually but right now not in the budget. I'm also thinking I can build a small panel covered in velvet or something that can be placed above the screen to do the same. I'm thinking it could be the width of the screen and about 2-3' deep or so. That should pretty much take care of all light reflections with the white ceiling.


I also thought it might be helpful to share my top 5 upgrades/items in my theater. In my experience, my favorite stuff, in order:


1) False wall and AT screen - LOVE this setup

2) Yorkville U215 L/C/R - Straight up amazing, especially considering their price point

3) Octo 18 sub build and Peavey amps - provides sound quality and output that makes you giggle every time.

4) Riser build - very much adds to the 'movie' experience and allows us to accommodate guests easily and comfortably

5) MiniDSP 10x10 - tons of flexibility and tweaking options to get the sound just the way you want it. 10 channels of EQ, with IR capability, in a 1RU enclosure for this price is pretty awesome.


----------



## Scott Simonian

You've got the ultimate system, now.










I gotta catch up!



And dude... idk why but I am suddenly in love with this new Peavey IPR2 7500. Wish you had got this months ago before I bought the CV5000 and save about 60lbs of weight.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/330#post_23565803
> 
> 
> A few new ideas:
> 
> 
> I've got a bit of black carpet left over so I may lay that on the floor under the screen to dampen as many light reflections as I can. The wife agreed it would be cool to do the whole room in black carpet eventually but right now not in the budget. I'm also thinking I can build a small panel covered in velvet or something that can be placed above the screen to do the same. I'm thinking it could be the width of the screen and about 2-3' deep or so. That should pretty much take care of all light reflections with the white ceiling.
> 
> 
> I also thought it might be helpful to share my top 5 upgrades/items in my theater. In my experience, my favorite stuff, in order:
> 
> 
> 1) False wall and AT screen - LOVE this setup
> 
> 2) Yorkville U215 L/C/R - Straight up amazing, especially considering their price point
> 
> 3) Octo 18 sub build and Peavey amps - provides sound quality and output that makes you giggle every time.
> 
> 4) Riser build - very much adds to the 'movie' experience and allows us to accommodate guests easily and comfortably
> 
> 5) MiniDSP 10x10 - tons of flexibility and tweaking options to get the sound just the way you want it. 10 channels of EQ, with IR capability, in a 1RU enclosure for this price is pretty awesome.



Uh oh. My list would be exactly like yours except sub the Noesis for the Yorkville's and SI's instead of Daytons. Other than that identical. Yet you say AT screen trumps them all. This is no good. I cannot be reading posts like this.










In other news I experienced 3D at mrsmithers last night. I was blown away. Better than the theater by far. At the theater I can tell on eye is looking at something different than the other, not the case at his place. To top it off the screen was a dirty, wrinkly, sheet since he is waiting on his screen and still it was incredible. Ha, he didn't even have the sound hooked up yet so we were sitting there with no audio... blown away....


Next projector I will be getting 3D for sure.


----------



## Gorilla83

Carp - damn you for bringing up the 3d! That is one thing I'm missing but never thought much of it. Anyway it will be some time before I change projectors but my next will also have 3d for sure.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/330#post_23566549
> 
> 
> You've got the ultimate system, now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta catch up!
> 
> 
> 
> And dude... idk why but I am suddenly in love with this new Peavey IPR2 7500. Wish you had got this months ago before I bought the CV5000 and save about 60lbs of weight.



Scott - I got a chance to spend a few hours this afternoon really pounding on the new peaveys. The sound quality and massive power on tap is incredible. I would highly recommend these to anyone needing a ton of power to drive subs. The ultra low end power (BHD Irene, blades) power is downright scary!! It's just stupid to hear the output considering these amps weigh nothing.


System right now is founding fabulous. If I attempt to change things up anytime soon, someone stop by and slap me please.


Projector lens shifting faltering to the massive LFE - Master of commander scene at -2.5 and 10db hot.









http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/...416F78-11026-00000637DFC24E4D_zpsf13212fc.mp4


----------



## beastaudio

Ok, I've made it. And read through it all. Better late than never to THIS party







I feel like I have been here all along however. I have already got some things swimming around in my mind regarding moving some subs out into the room for the first time ever.... Dead flat of the front wall has gotten me dead flat at the LP, but it never hurts to switch it up a little....Get that tactile feel thing going on










I thought for a bit I was slightly ahead of you, or at least keeping up, but not until looking at the timestamps did I truly realize how many moves you had made just since the g2g. I definitely need to catch back up!


----------



## Gorilla83

Just for fun I made a quick list of what I've done since the April GTG - it's actually pretty crazy to see it on paper:


L/C/R yorkville front stage (Center is only new speaker here though)

Crown XLS2000 for mains

False wall build

AT screen build

Riser - build, stuff, and carpet

Front wall treatments x 4

New AV cabinet for main room (build and paint)

Rough out drywall and construct auxillary AV cabinet in bathroom - build, frame, trim, paint

Swap clone amp for Peavey 7500s x 2

Swap minidsp 2x4 for 10x10

Add oppo 93

Rearrange subs and rewire (re-run wires) for 4 discrete channels

Add Roku media player

Finish/Paint/Assemble new side surrounds (DIY SEOS)

Build 2nd relay box for 2nd amp

Move rear surrounds back for new seating with new wiring


Holy. Crap.










Edit:


Add to upstairs setup:

-Swap definitive BP30s for DIY Sentinels

-build 2 X SI 18s

-Swap Yamaha receiver for Onkyo 818

-Rewire entire cabinet with new wall plates and wiring for sub amp in 2nd room


----------



## JimWilson

That's just an insane amount of work!







It's like a completely different setup at this point.


----------



## Archaea

1) Are you using the DSP on the Peavey 7500? How is it implemented? Is there software or is it all done on the little front panel LCD? Compare the Peavey to the Crown XLS-5000 you had/have?

2)The Roku is a really excellent gadget.


----------



## HuskerOmaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23576107
> 
> 
> 1) Are you using the DSP on the Peavey 7500? How is it implemented? Is there software or is it all done on the little front panel LCD? Compare the Peavey to the Crown XLS-5000 you had/have?
> 
> 2)The Roku is a really excellent gadget.



Did you sell the clone? Want to?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerOmaha*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23576679
> 
> 
> Did you sell the clone? Want to?



Yep, sold that awhile back even before I got the Peaveys. I sold the XLS this past weekend as well.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23576107
> 
> 
> 1) Are you using the DSP on the Peavey 7500? How is it implemented? Is there software or is it all done on the little front panel LCD? Compare the Peavey to the Crown XLS-5000 you had/have?
> 
> 2)The Roku is a really excellent gadget.



The DSP version of the 7500 has not been shipping yet. I use the MiniDSP 10x10 now which has some really nice functionality though. The peavey appears to be significantly more powerful in 2 ohm stereo than the Crown as/is and weighs 15 lbs. It is also quite a bit more efficient in being able to extract some really serious power out of a 20A line. It's also more power than I can use right now actually, but it's nice to have some reserves. In short - I'm impressed with it so far! I spent nearly two hours cranking them hard this past weekend and never felt the case get much above room temperature and surely never saw any clip lights. They will dish out more power than my current subs can handle since I'm running one amp to each 4 subs which gives me 1500-1700RMS per driver.


I'd love to see how they would do with your Caps! Too bad I don't still have mine around.










And yes, the Roku is an amazing machine. So much content from such a little box. I'll admit I bought it mainly for spotify but I have been using many of the other apps lately like HBO Go.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23575553
> 
> 
> That's just an insane amount of work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a completely different setup at this point.



Jim - It really is very different since you guys have been over in April. It was good I made that list to realize how much time I've spent in the past 3 months and helps put things in perspective.


----------



## beastaudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerOmaha*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23576679
> 
> 
> Did you sell the clone? Want to?



How bad you want one? Willing to pay a premium for a fan modded one? Hehe


----------



## Archaea

looks like the DSP version might be available now

Peavey IPR DSP 7500 - $999 - ships same day.
http://www.directproaudio.com/product.cfm?directid=66798&from=googleps&gclid=CJ-puNqr17gCFcJj7AodUgYA0Q


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23577506
> 
> 
> looks like the DSP version might be available now
> 
> Peavey IPR DSP 7500 - $999 - ships same day.
> http://www.directproaudio.com/product.cfm?directid=66798&from=googleps&gclid=CJ-puNqr17gCFcJj7AodUgYA0Q



If I remember correctly that site has always said the same for that model. I haven't heard of any of the pro audio guys that had hands on one and they are usually first as part of the "test" market, same way we found out about the 7500s suddenly shipping.


If anything the amp to wait for would be the Crest Prolite 7.5 version of this amp. It won't be drastically different from the IPR2, but it's rumored to have slightly beefier power supply and capacitance. Not sure when they will start shipping consistently, but there are already some of those circulating around the pro audio guys. Also not certain on price for the Crest siblings either. For my usage the IPRs provide plenty of power, that's for certain. We will have to wait and see in terms of reliability, but I can tell you they come with a 5 year warranty.










BTW - It's nice to hear from you man. Haven't seen you around these parts lately.


----------



## beastaudio

Dangit rilla, you made me go down to the theater last night and start re-arranging everything trying to figure out how I can accomplish some near-field subs. It ain't gonna be easy....


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23577785
> 
> 
> Dangit rilla, you made me go down to the theater last night and start re-arranging everything trying to figure out how I can accomplish some near-field subs. It ain't gonna be easy....



Glad I could provide some motivation.










Since you've got to build new boxes anyway, what about a new riser with 4 down firing 18s integrated? I don't think you could get any more tactile than that.


----------



## beastaudio

That's a tall riser!!! I don't have enough headroom...Literally. Haha


----------



## imagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23575138
> 
> 
> Just for fun I made a quick list of what I've done since the April GTG - it's actually pretty crazy to see it on paper:
> 
> 
> L/C/R yorkville front stage (Center is only new speaker here though)
> 
> Crown XLS2000 for mains
> 
> False wall build
> 
> AT screen build
> 
> Riser - build, stuff, and carpet
> 
> Front wall treatments x 4
> 
> New AV cabinet for main room (build and paint)
> 
> Rough out drywall and construct auxillary AV cabinet in bathroom - build, frame, trim, paint
> 
> Swap clone amp for Peavey 7500s x 2
> 
> Swap minidsp 2x4 for 10x10
> 
> Add oppo 93
> 
> Rearrange subs and rewire (re-run wires) for 4 discrete channels
> 
> Add Roku media player
> 
> Finish/Paint/Assemble new side surrounds (DIY SEOS)
> 
> Build 2nd relay box for 2nd amp
> 
> Move rear surrounds back for new seating with new wiring
> 
> 
> Holy. Crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> Add to upstairs setup:
> 
> -Swap definitive BP30s for DIY Sentinels
> 
> -build 2 X SI 18s
> 
> -Swap Yamaha receiver for Onkyo 818
> 
> -Rewire entire cabinet with new wall plates and wiring for sub amp in 2nd room



Holey sheet, man


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23575138
> 
> 
> Just for fun I made a quick list of what I've done since the April GTG - it's actually pretty crazy to see it on paper:
> 
> 
> L/C/R yorkville front stage (Center is only new speaker here though)
> 
> Crown XLS2000 for mains
> 
> False wall build
> 
> AT screen build
> 
> Riser - build, stuff, and carpet
> 
> Front wall treatments x 4
> 
> New AV cabinet for main room (build and paint)
> 
> Rough out drywall and construct auxillary AV cabinet in bathroom - build, frame, trim, paint
> 
> Swap clone amp for Peavey 7500s x 2
> 
> Swap minidsp 2x4 for 10x10
> 
> Add oppo 93
> 
> Rearrange subs and rewire (re-run wires) for 4 discrete channels
> 
> Add Roku media player
> 
> Finish/Paint/Assemble new side surrounds (DIY SEOS)
> 
> Build 2nd relay box for 2nd amp
> 
> Move rear surrounds back for new seating with new wiring
> 
> 
> Holy. Crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> Add to upstairs setup:
> 
> -Swap definitive BP30s for DIY Sentinels
> 
> -build 2 X SI 18s
> 
> -Swap Yamaha receiver for Onkyo 818
> 
> -Rewire entire cabinet with new wall plates and wiring for sub amp in 2nd room



You should get some kind of an award for still having your ballz...


Or am I the only one who's wife would castrate them for that kind of time investment into this damn hobby?


Damn...I need to keep my jealousy in check!


----------



## Gorilla83

I'm a lucky man indeed. I almost went a full 2 weeks without doing anything but this weekend I made all my cuts for the additional 2 SI boxes for the living room. Honestly I'm leaving the theater as is for a bit, just trying to enjoy it for now.










More pics to come, adding some nice details to these new enclosures.


----------



## beastaudio

Ok, I have been convinced that I need to start an actual build thread for the progression of my theater...Why did you guys choose this section as opposed to the HT design and construction area?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23600728
> 
> 
> Ok, I have been convinced that I need to start an actual build thread for the progression of my theater...Why did you guys choose this section as opposed to the HT design and construction area?



Yes, yes you do!!


When I started this thread it was intended to be a multi-purpose AV room with a few nice pieces of equipment. Had I known it would be transformed into a full blown theater with risers and AT screen, I would have posted in the dedicated theater section - as you should.


----------



## JimWilson

You can ask a mod to move it if you'd rather have this thread in a different area.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23600831
> 
> 
> You can ask a mod to move it if you'd rather have this thread in a different area.



Meh, it seems to have found a good home here now. Might as well let it be.


----------



## Gorilla83

The wife and I had been contemplating for the past year or so in installing some type of shed in the yard for additional storage. Since my DIY interest has grown wild in the last year or so, we figured since we're getting serious about this project why not make it a combination workshop/storage type area. In typical Gorilla fashion, the scope of the project quickly went from reasonable to what some would consider excessive. We placed a deposit for the builder last Saturday. I'm looking at a 5 week or so lead time, but meanwhile here is a sneak peek at the specs for now for those interested - pics to follow in a few weeks.


-Exterior size: 32L x 12W x 10H

-7' side walls with roof pitched to 10' for overhead storage

-Vinyl siding and window trim, matched to the house

-5 x 24" X 32" double pane windows with shutters to match the house

-6'8" steel reinforced and insulated double doors on one end toward the house, single door in middle (matching), both with 9-lite windows

-Skylight/window above the single door

-Gable overhangs

-Dormers

-Ridge vented for insulation / HVAC

-4x4 pressure treated frame, reinforced floors with 10" on center floor joists (built to handle rail cars from trains)

-Built in 12' wide workbench on the far end away from the double doors


Future plans include full insulation, electric, propane heating system, a 'loft' for overhead storage', and a 5x10 CNC table with all the gadgets. I'll be wiring the electric including a 100A subpanel with 3 x 20A 120V lines and 1 X 30A 240 line for the CNC.


Should be a very nice upgrade from my tiny working area in the basement now. The site preparation will begin next Tuesday. Can't wait!


----------



## SeekingNirvana

You will need some sort of system to crank while building your next project.


----------



## Gorilla83

No doubt about that. I'm thinking a deep extending SEOS build matched with a HK receiver I have laying around should get me started. I'll work on this after I figure out the electrical situation in there.


----------



## MississippiMan

For your viewing pleasure
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1485424/best-way-to-mount-new-screen-material-to-an-existing-diy-fixed-frame


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23612484
> 
> 
> No doubt about that. I'm thinking a deep extending SEOS build matched with a HK receiver I have laying around should get me started. I'll work on this after I figure out the electrical situation in there.



Electrical... Better plan on the safe side.


You know, just in case. 200a panel maybe?


----------



## beastaudio

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Archaea

This is bound to be Andrew's hangout... Decided to go all out so you wouldn't have to sleep on the couch when your hobbies get too 'enthusastic' for the better half eh? Out of sight, out of mind! Brilliant!


@popalock. You know your wife might start reading the forum.







Mine did and promptly tightened down the leash.


I need to sell my wife on a detached man cave!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23625761
> 
> 
> Electrical... Better plan on the safe side.
> 
> 
> You know, just in case. 200a panel maybe?



So I've been planning to add an additional 200A service to the house anyway. My current 200A panel is completely maxed out. I'm thinking I'll dedicate 100A of that to the shed which would give me 2 x 20A 120V dedicated circuits (2 sides of tools with dust collection) as well as a 20-30A 240V line for CNC or other heavy tool. I could probably get away with another 20A breaker just for the audio as well as there is no way I'm using anywhere near 100A at once.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23626239
> 
> 
> This is bound to be Andrew's hangout... Decided to go all out so you wouldn't have to sleep on the couch when your hobbies get too 'enthusastic' for the better half eh? Out of sight, out of mind! Brilliant!
> 
> 
> @popalock. You know your wife might start reading the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine did and promptly tightened down the leash.
> 
> 
> I need to sell my wife on a detached man cave!



Yeah, I figured this was a "necessity" for both of us to keep our sanity. Even the sales guy (owner) called me out on this becoming a "man cave" while I was ordering, LOL.


----------



## beastaudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23626239
> 
> 
> This is bound to be Andrew's hangout... Decided to go all out so you wouldn't have to sleep on the couch when your hobbies get too 'enthusastic' for the better half eh? Out of sight, out of mind! Brilliant!
> 
> 
> @popalock. You know your wife might start reading the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine did and promptly tightened down the leash.
> 
> 
> I need to sell my wife on a detached man cave!



Whoa, there for a second I thought you were talking about selling your wife







Now that's a whole 'nother level right there!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23611663
> 
> 
> The wife and I had been contemplating for the past year or so in installing some type of shed in the yard for additional storage. Since my DIY interest has grown wild in the last year or so, we figured since we're getting serious about this project why not make it a combination workshop/storage type area. In typical Gorilla fashion, the scope of the project quickly went from reasonable to what some would consider excessive. We placed a deposit for the builder last Saturday. I'm looking at a 5 week or so lead time, but meanwhile here is a sneak peek at the specs for now for those interested - pics to follow in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> -Exterior size: 32L x 12W x 10H
> 
> -7' side walls with roof pitched to 10' for overhead storage
> 
> -Vinyl siding and window trim, matched to the house
> 
> -5 x 24" X 32" double pane windows with shutters to match the house
> 
> -6'8" steel reinforced and insulated double doors on one end toward the house, single door in middle (matching), both with 9-lite windows
> 
> -Skylight/window above the single door
> 
> -Gable overhangs
> 
> -Dormers
> 
> -Ridge vented for insulation / HVAC
> 
> -4x4 pressure treated frame, reinforced floors with 10" on center floor joists (built to handle rail cars from trains)
> 
> -Built in 12' wide workbench on the far end away from the double doors
> 
> 
> Future plans include full insulation, electric, propane heating system, a 'loft' for overhead storage', and a 5x10 CNC table with all the gadgets. I'll be wiring the electric including a 100A subpanel with 3 x 20A 120V lines and 1 X 30A 240 line for the CNC.
> 
> 
> Should be a very nice upgrade from my tiny working area in the basement now. The site preparation will begin next Tuesday. Can't wait!


 

This is how internet-direct companies start...a spec'd out shed, a CNC machine, and a whole lot of DIY experience. Do It Yourself (DIY) becomes Do It For You  (DI*F*Y), which then becomes.......Incorporated (Inc.)







 I'll keep an eye out for *Gorilla* branded subs, speakers, and screens.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23627887
> 
> 
> Whoa, there for a second I thought you were talking about selling your wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a whole 'nother level right there!



Now THAT would be some serious commitment.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23631407
> 
> 
> This is how internet-direct companies start...a spec'd out shed, a CNC machine, and a whole lot of DIY experience. Do It Yourself (DIY) becomes Do It For You  (DI*F*Y), which then becomes.......Incorporated (Inc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for *Gorilla* branded subs, speakers, and screens.



I could see that happening.







I've got a "mini" CNC at home now to start learning the command and CAM/CAD software. It's been challenging so far but very fun!


----------



## ufokillerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/360#post_23632538
> 
> 
> Now THAT would be some serious commitment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see that happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a "mini" CNC at home now to start learning the command and CAM/CAD software. It's been challenging so far but very fun!



wished i had space at my place for a mini cnc! hope to see some gorilla branded goods in the future!


----------



## Gorilla83

I have to say this CNC thing is very cool. I can easily see how many get hooked and continuously upgrade to bigger and faster machines. Started creating just a few basic objects but still experimenting with different bits, pass depth, feed rates, spindle speed, etc. There is ALWAYS new stuff to learn - CAD, CAM, table setup, ways to secure stock, etc. It's like DIY speaker/sub building but with many more components and variables. I'm already working on a bill of materials for my 5x10 table now. One of the larger tables would basically be able to build ANYTHING you could dream up! So many cool projects out there so the possibilities are virtually unlimited.


Just playing around with some junk plywood and a crappy used Harbor freight HSS bit:


[youtube= [CENTER]



[/CENTER] ]


----------



## JimWilson

_I can easily see how many get hooked and continuously upgrade to bigger and faster machines._


Substitute "_and faster machines_" for "_speakers and subwoofers_" and you get...

_I can easily see how many get hooked and continuously upgrade to bigger speakers and subwoofers._


Doesn't that essentially describe the last 2 years of your life?







I can see it now... Schutsky Speaker Systems Inc.


----------



## Gorilla83

Gee, what was it exactly that gave away my personality?


----------



## Gorilla83

Finally got the workshop delivered last Friday. I have an electrician coming up upgrade my main service next Friday, then I'm off to start digging/trenching to bring service out to the new spot.

 
 


Been playing a little bit with the CNC - about ready to upgrade once I save up some more funds.







Getting the hang of the Vectric and Mach 3 software, it's been a blast!


Samples from last week:


Shop sign:
 


3D puzzles cut from 1/8" plywood:


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/390#post_23728412
> 
> 
> Been playing a little bit with the CNC - about ready to upgrade once I save up some more funds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the hang of the Vectric and Mach 3 software, it's been a blast!



I can only imagine what's brewing in that primate head of yours!







You and bossobass should go into business together. Actually, maybe I need to contact him about doing a review. Hmm...


----------



## popalock

Man... I can picture you walking through the mall in a few years and lil' Aiden walking up to a random toy, looking up to you and saying, "Daddy, can I have this."


To which you will respond, "No son, I'll just build you one when we get home tonight."


How about a video of your CNC toy in action...


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/390#post_23728457
> 
> 
> I can only imagine what's brewing in that primate head of yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and bossobass should go into business together. Actually, maybe I need to contact him about doing a review. Hmm...



Haha, I might have an idea or two floating around.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/390#post_23728495
> 
> 
> Man... I can picture you walking through the mall in a few years and lil' Aiden walking up to a random toy, looking up to you and saying, "Daddy, can I have this."
> 
> 
> To which you will respond, "No son, I'll just build you one when we get home tonight."
> 
> 
> How about a video of your CNC toy in action...



I plan on doing some cutting this weekend so I'll snap some vid for you guys then. The setup is moved out to the shed now and needs to be re-broken in.


----------



## Pain Infliction

What CNC did you get and what kind of control does it have? I do retrofits on CNC's for a living. I also do PLC programming and all electrical repairs.


Here is a video that I made. My boss is talking and we will do a retrofit in inder 30 min after everything was built. We integrated the old drives with new motherboard, i/o board, and motion board. Also and new spindle drive as well. Yes I know that I spelt lapse wrong


----------



## Gorilla83

Cool video! I've been learning/playing with a small 12x18" desktop router table. It's a basic 3 axis design but some nice steppers and using a dewalt router with a custom ER collet.


I'm in the process of planning for my 5.5x11' table now. Looking at NEMA 34 motors (3 axis), rack and pinion on x/y and ball screw on z. Probably going to do a water cooled spindle 2.2kw with speed control on a VFD. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Yeah they are cool machines. You can make some cool stuff with a router such as wall panels. I wish I had some wall panels in my theater but I do not have a router in our shop at work. Right now we have 4 mills. Two of them are Bridgeports, one is a shizouka (video), and the other is a Matsuura. They all have the Centroid m400 controls which are PC based with Windows 7. The Matsuura is the only one with an automatic tool changer. Our company bought these machines and I retrofitted all of them so we can sell them off.


Here is a router that I retrofitted at the beginning of last year
 


This is a sign company and they use the router to cut out the letters for signs in shopping centers and such.


I went through your entire thread and you have had a nice transformation. Your woodworking skills are very good as well. That is one area that I need to improve on for sure. Great job!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/390#post_23737082
> 
> 
> Yeah they are cool machines. You can make some cool stuff with a router such as wall panels. I wish I had some wall panels in my theater but I do not have a router in our shop at work. Right now we have 4 mills. Two of them are Bridgeports, one is a shizouka (video), and the other is a Matsuura. They all have the Centroid m400 controls which are PC based with Windows 7. The Matsuura is the only one with an automatic tool changer. Our company bought these machines and I retrofitted all of them so we can sell them off.
> 
> 
> Here is a router that I retrofitted at the beginning of last year
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sign company and they use the router to cut out the letters for signs in shopping centers and such.
> 
> 
> I went through your entire thread and you have had a nice transformation. Your woodworking skills are very good as well. That is one area that I need to improve on for sure. Great job!



You've got some very nice equipment to play with, some real heavy hitters - I'm jealous! I'd love to have an auto tool changer someday, but certainly out of budget for now. You're in a very interesting line of work for sure.










Thanks for the complements on the room build. I haven't made many changes in the last month, just been enjoying the room.


----------



## Gorilla83

Been awhile since I've posted here, but have been busy with the baby around AND getting the workshop ready for winter.


Running power/cat5/coax to the shop was not an easy task, and still ongoing. The power is officially working as well as the lights. Expanding to a total of 18 outlets, 4 lights (on 3 ways), 1x 30A 240V line, and a dedicated, switched dust collection line. I need to get some updated pictures as these are mostly a week old or so, but here are some progress pics for those interested:


Trenchin' and layin' pipe: (Damn these sideways pictures, need to fix!!!)
 
 
 
 
 


Let there be light!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_23846550
> 
> 
> Been awhile since I've posted here, but have been busy with the baby around AND getting the workshop ready for winter.
> 
> 
> Running power/cat5/coax to the shop was not an easy task, and still ongoing. The power is officially working as well as the lights. Expanding to a total of 18 outlets, 4 lights (on 3 ways), 1x 30A 240V line, and a dedicated, switched dust collection line. I need to get some updated pictures as these are mostly a week old or so, but here are some progress pics for those interested:



Niiiiccceee....


Have you sketched up a floor plan layout of what is going where?


----------



## beastaudio

You know, you could go balls deep and just turn that into a standalone theater and turn your existing space into the workshop







Might help out those hardwoof floors


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/390#post_23846831
> 
> 
> Niiiiccceee....
> 
> 
> Have you sketched up a floor plan layout of what is going where?



Not yet, but I'm saving that task for when I'm about wrapped up with the insulation.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/390#post_23847123
> 
> 
> You know, you could go balls deep and just turn that into a standalone theater and turn your existing space into the workshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might help out those hardwoof floors



I can always count on you guys for sound ideas.










Funny enough I had kicked that idea around a bit. Effectively it could be used as a shop, gym, or theater. You know, just in case.


----------



## Gorilla83

OK, electrical is pretty much done now, finally!


Up and running with 100A panel/load center, 4 x 20A lines, 1 x 240V 30A line for CNC, 16 outlets all GFCI protected, 1 switched outlet for dust collection, Cat5E connected and tested with network tool, and 2 x 8' T8 quick start lights (on 3 ways) with provisions for a 3rd light above the workbench. Each "wall" has it own circuit with an additional circuit on the right wall which is switched. I have another 15A circuit available for outdoor lighting at some point but I'm going to add that in at a later stage. Good times and ready for the next stage, insulation.


----------



## Gorilla83

Some updates to the shop:


-Electrical all done, aside from some lights I may put outside

-Ethernet all done, and tested/hooked up to PC

-Light installed with switch directly over work bench

-Preliminary sound system hooked up: Sony 2 channel receiver with Polk Monitor 60 IIs. Couldn't resist for the price and it will keep me up and running until I have time to build something myself.










Next up: Insulation, starting this weekend.


Pics:


----------



## beastaudio

Put a "Clap-on" on those lights bro!!!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/390#post_23886888
> 
> 
> Put a "Clap-on" on those lights bro!!!



Heh, they might go crazy with all of the noise going on in there.


----------



## easycruise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/390#post_23886604
> 
> 
> Some updates to the shop:
> 
> 
> -Preliminary sound system hooked up: Sony 2 channel receiver with Polk Monitor 60 IIs. Couldn't resist for the price and it will keep me up and running until I have time to build something myself.



Looks good Andrew!!! I am sure you will build some great speakers almost as good as the SHO's you sold me! lol. I hope the baby is doing well.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easycruise*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/390#post_23897806
> 
> 
> Looks good Andrew!!! I am sure you will build some great speakers almost as good as the SHO's you sold me! lol. I hope the baby is doing well.



Thanks Dave! The baby is doing great. Glad you are still enjoying the SHOs.







No doubt I'll be whipping up some new creations at the start of next year.


----------



## Gorilla83

Insulation on the walls/ceiling is 95% done now. I have some small spaces uncovered above the doors/back wall that is not framed out that will need something made to fit. I wound up using Roxul Comforbatts which do not contain any fiberglass, have an R15 value vs. R13, and was very easy to cut/place without stapling or supports.


I can't believe how much quieter the room is now!


Rafter vents/baffles
 


Ceiling
 


Walls


----------



## Gorilla83

Finally got a good start on building an enclosure for my amplifier switching rig. This guy will provide near instant switching of four different amplifiers via a control panel. I haven't sanded or smoothed anything yet, but here is a shot of the first draft of the rear panel:











More to come soon!


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/390#post_23931853
> 
> 
> Finally got a good start on building an enclosure for my amplifier switching rig. This guy will provide near instant switching of four different amplifiers via a control panel. I haven't sanded or smoothed anything yet, but here is a shot of the first draft of the rear panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come soon!



Very clean looking work, almost as though it was done on a CNC machine or something...


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/390#post_23932737
> 
> 
> Very clean looking work, almost as though it was done on a CNC machine or something...



Heh, thanks Jim. It had been a few months since I'd have a chance to cut anything with this little guy. The shop is nearly ready to start building out the base for the new machine. I'd like to get the dust collection situation figured out first though before I build any massive tables/bases.










Just for kicks, here's the little guy in action:


----------



## Archaea

That's phenomenal!


Were you wearing an uncontrollable grin the first time you watched it get to it?


That CNC deserves a Tim Allen grunt!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/390#post_23933247
> 
> 
> That's phenomenal!
> 
> 
> Were you wearing an uncontrollable grin the first time you watched it get to it?
> 
> 
> That CNC deserves a Tim Allen grunt!



Haha! Man, I love watching it do it's thing. I grin each and every time it starts putting in work.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_23931853
> 
> 
> Finally got a good start on building an enclosure for my amplifier switching rig. This guy will provide near instant switching of four different amplifiers via a control panel. I haven't sanded or smoothed anything yet, but here is a shot of the first draft of the rear panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come soon!


How big is that to scale buddy?


Man, I'm not sure if people really realize just how awesome this is... Just epic!


----------



## Gorilla83

That panel is about the size of your average multi-channel amplifier's front panel. It's 15.5"W and 9" tall The total enclosure should be 16.5"W, 10"H, and 11"D. I'll try to get the front panel cut next weekend and start assembling the box. The front panel control is very cool, I need to get some pictures up of that in action!


----------



## blah450

Freakin' awesome

Side-business starts soon, eh?


----------



## Archaea

I went over to visit Andrew last night, see his new shop, and the changes he'd made to his room. His wife had a friend over and I could feel bit of that vibe my wife gives me, like you need to demo your gear again to another internet stranger?










The friend was like how do you know each other? We were like through the internet audio forums. It's sort of like match.com for bromances.










LOL...


Ha! Thanks for hosting me last night Andrew, cool setup, good times! I'm looking forward to Jan!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24007512
> 
> 
> I went over to visit Andrew last night, see his new shop, and the changes he'd made to his room. *His wife had a friend over and I could feel bit of that vibe my wife gives me, like you need to demo your gear again to another internet stranger?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The friend was like how do you know each other? We were like through the internet audio forums. It's sort of like match.com for bromances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> 
> 
> Ha! Thanks for hosting me last night Andrew, cool setup, good times! I'm looking forward to Jan!



Haha.


Hahaha...


----------



## popalock

But how was the demo!?!? York/HO combo FTW!


----------



## Archaea

Very nice, the AT screen is a big improvement.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24006512
> 
> 
> Freakin' awesome
> 
> Side-business starts soon, eh?



Thanks, it's a lot of fun and will keep me busy for quite some time.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24007512
> 
> 
> I went over to visit Andrew last night, see his new shop, and the changes he'd made to his room. His wife had a friend over and I could feel bit of that vibe my wife gives me, like you need to demo your gear again to another internet stranger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The friend was like how do you know each other? We were like through the internet audio forums. It's sort of like match.com for bromances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> 
> 
> Ha! Thanks for hosting me last night Andrew, cool setup, good times! I'm looking forward to Jan!



Haha, I'm sure you know that look/tone all too well, as does Austin.










I apologize we couldn't get quite as rowdy as would be typical, but at least you got to check out the room. Thanks for coming by, I had a blast.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24008120
> 
> 
> But how was the demo!?!? York/HO combo FTW!



Funny enough we spent most of the time playing with settings on my projector which was/is typically uncharted waters for me, LOL. We didn't get too crazy with the volume really in respect to the wife and her friend that were over. Looking forward to having the house to ourselves in January though.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/420#post_24015702
> 
> 
> Looking forward to having the house to ourselves in January though.



When you can let the animals run free?


----------



## imagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/420#post_24015702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24008120
> 
> 
> But how was the demo!?!? York/HO combo FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough we spent most of the time playing with settings on my projector which was/is typically uncharted waters for me, LOL. We didn't get too crazy with the volume really in respect to the wife and her friend that were over. Looking forward to having the house to ourselves in January though.
Click to expand...


Anytime next year, if you want to get into tweaking your projector, let me know. By February 2014 I'll have my THX calibration certification.


----------



## Gorilla83

Thanks Mark - I may have to take you up on that!


----------



## Gorilla83

Small update - Picked up a pair of DTS-10 kits from my good buddy ufokillerz a few weeks back. I'm going to run these in parallel with my 8 X 18's to supplement the low stuff.










Just got my paint in yesterday to give them the Duratex treatment. Had to use my heaters to bring the garage up to temp but came out great.







I severely OVER estimated how much paint would be required. I forgot how far a gallon can be stretched with this stuff. Here are some pics after the 2 coats.

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


Going to give them a couple days to cure and can't wait to fire them up!!


----------



## blah450

Nice job with the DuraTex application!!...no roller marks!!

If you find the dts-10 kits aren't happy in your home...I'd be interested in giving them a try.

Enjoy!


----------



## Archaea

Gorilla83,


Excellent looking paint job!


----------



## Frohlich

I have seen apartments in Tokyo smaller than that


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24144801
> 
> 
> Nice job with the DuraTex application!!...no roller marks!!
> 
> If you find the dts-10 kits aren't happy in your home...I'd be interested in giving them a try.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks Richard. You aren't far away, you should take a trip down some weekend!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24144828
> 
> 
> Gorilla83,
> 
> 
> Excellent looking paint job!



Thanks Jonathan!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24144902
> 
> 
> I have seen apartments in Tokyo smaller than that



This may be true.







I'll deal with the size for 115db+ at 16-20hz @ 2 meters, each.


----------



## blah450

"Thanks Richard. You aren't far away, you should take a trip down some weekend!"


Very kind of you...might just do that some time.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Nice lift in your garage! That is pretty sweet!


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/420#post_24144729
> 
> 
> Small update - Picked up a pair of DTS-10 kits from my good buddy ufokillerz a few weeks back. I'm going to run these in parallel with my 8 X 18's to supplement the low stuff.













Calling that a 'small update' is like saying the Grand Canyon is just a fissure. And you're coupling those with your eight 18's??? I think that might start to register on the Richter scale...


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24145036
> 
> 
> Nice lift in your garage! That is pretty sweet!



Haha, thanks. Unfortunately the bay is empty right now since I sold off the last toy car. Time to fill it back up in the spring?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24145067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling that a 'small update' is like saying the Grand Canyon is just a fissure. And you're coupling those with your eight 18's??? I think that might start to register on the Richter scale...



It will be fun trying to integrate the two as well as play with optimal crossover points. Stay tuned.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24145459
> 
> 
> Haha, thanks. Unfortunately the bay is empty right now since I sold off the last toy car. Time to fill it back up in the spring?



What was it and what are you planning next?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24146001
> 
> 
> What was it and what are you planning next?



I had a 2010 Caddy CTS-V that I sold off in August. I do have a 67 Chevy II project (LS2/4L70E swap) that I really should bring over from my parents house and finish it before I start anything new. I've started to look again at the C6Z vettes and maybe even a ZR1 down the line when the prices come down some more.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24146250
> 
> 
> I had a 2010 Caddy CTS-V that I sold off in August. I do have a 67 Chevy II project (LS2/4L70E swap) that I really should bring over from my parents house and finish it before I start anything new. I've started to look again at the C6Z vettes and maybe even a ZR1 down the line when the prices come down some more.



Those CTS-V's are freaking awesome! So is the C6 ZR1! Have you seen the new Vettes? I am not liking them so much. The C5 and C6's look the sexiest IMO. Sorry to derail the thread a bid. Love cars!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24146302
> 
> 
> Those CTS-V's are freaking awesome! So is the C6 ZR1! Have you seen the new Vettes? I am not liking them so much. The C5 and C6's look the sexiest IMO. Sorry to derail the thread a bid. Love cars!



A friend of mine has already bought and sold his C7, haha. I will have to get used to the look, but the performance is pretty solid. I've had several C5's and looking at C6's next.







Good stuff.


----------



## Gorilla83

A few more updates - finally installed my Sherbourn PA 7-350 amplifier to power all my speakers. Thanks to Archaea to reccomend buying a decent set of a RCA cables to all but eliminate some buzz I was getting from listening to my surrounds up close. Just did a quick test and level match but will do so,e listening tomorrow.


Next I Built a new center channel stand so I can fit with the DTS behind the screen.


Also got the new subs assembled and had a friend help me haul the DTS duo to the basement. Whew!


SKAR audio interconnects
 


Center stand
 


DTS in the basement area


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/420#post_24151540
> 
> 
> SKAR audio interconnects



Is that a stuffed animal I see in the background Andrew?


----------



## Archaea

ha @ Jim's sighting!





I had the same experience with my Sherbourn, which is why I recommended a better RCA cable. I would never have believed it mattered much myself, but I had a little noise with the monoprice premium RCA cables and I was so darn tired of the monoprice cables being so tight that I felt I was going to break an output on my AVR or input on my Sherbourn when inserted the RCA cables that I figured I'd buy a new matching set.


I bought this set of cables from Emotiva when it was on sale for $35, but tried to cancel when I found out the cables fit really tight like the monoprice cables. Ultimately Emotiva failed to cancel my order, even though they said they would and I ended up with both sets of cables.
http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/interconnects/products/mrca-7-1m 


So when I tried to cancel the Emotiva's I intended to use this set of Hosa off Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-Cable-CRA802-Channel-Recording/dp/B000068O1S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top 


Comparing the three, they all had different noise levels. Who would have thought?


The quality of cable as relates to noise inuctance from best to worst was:


Emotiva > Monoprice > Hosa.


But even the Emotiva had a bit of noise. So ultimately I bought a Preamp, and am using true XLR cables from XLR out on the pre-amp to XLR in on the Sherbourn. Now my noise is gone unless my ear is like an inch or two from the speaker. The RCA cables all had a little buzz from no less than a foot or two on the Emotiva cables all the way to the worst of the Hosa buzz which I could hear from my listening position. The monoprice where in the middle. I couldn't hear them from my listening position, but carp could. So I blame the purchase of the preamp solely on carp.


I now have no distinguishable noise! But, my Onkyo PR-SC5508 pre-amp can't calibrate Audyssey or AVR test tones to 75dB in my room because the amp's unmanageable gain setting of 29dB is too hot for the pre-amps voltage output and the minimum -12 channel trim is actually like 83dB in my room at the listening position.


I give up.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24151786
> 
> 
> Is that a stuffed animal I see in the background Andrew?



Hah, yep! Taking Christmas decorations down now and Rudolph hasn't made it upstairs yet.







If you look closely in the DTS pic you will see another sitting behind a Crown XLS amp.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24152070
> 
> 
> ha @ Jim's sighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same experience with my Sherbourn, which is why I recommended a better RCA cable. I would never have believed it mattered much myself, but I had a little noise with the monoprice premium RCA cables and I was so darn tired of the monoprice cables being so tight that I felt I was going to break an output on my AVR or input on my Sherbourn when inserted the RCA cables that I figured I'd buy a new matching set.
> 
> 
> I bought this set of cables from Emotiva when it was on sale for $35, but tried to cancel when I found out the cables fit really tight like the monoprice cables. Ultimately Emotiva failed to cancel my order, even though they said they would and I ended up with both sets of cables.
> http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/interconnects/products/mrca-7-1m
> 
> 
> So when I tried to cancel the Emotiva's I intended to use this set of Hosa off Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-Cable-CRA802-Channel-Recording/dp/B000068O1S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> 
> Comparing the three, they all had different noise levels. Who would have thought?
> 
> 
> The quality of cable as relates to noise inuctance from best to worst was:
> 
> 
> Emotiva > Monoprice > Hosa.
> 
> 
> But even the Emotiva had a bit of noise. So ultimately I bought a Preamp, and am using true XLR cables from XLR out on the pre-amp to XLR in on the Sherbourn. Now my noise is gone unless my ear is like an inch or two from the speaker. The RCA cables all had a little buzz from no less than a foot or two on the Emotiva cables all the way to the worst of the Hosa buzz which I could hear from my listening position. The monoprice where in the middle. I couldn't hear them from my listening position, but carp could. So I blame the purchase of the preamp solely on carp.
> 
> 
> I now have no distinguishable noise! But, my Onkyo PR-SC5508 pre-amp can't calibrate Audyssey or AVR test tones to 75dB in my room because the amp's unmanageable gain setting of 29dB is too hot for the pre-amps voltage output and the minimum -12 channel trim is actually like 83dB in my room at the listening position.
> 
> 
> I give up.



I was also happily surprised with trying different cables. My monoprice cables weren't TOO bad from a noise perspective, but I'll agree they have an awful fit into the jacks - I've actually broken one inside one of my Epik Empire before.







I'm trying to avoid using their RCAs at this point. I've been a big fan of their speaker wire, Keystone jacks/wall plates, and XLR cables, but no more RCAs from them for now.










PS - For long subwoofer RCA runs I really like the mediabridge cables that amazon sells. Very high quality cables with zero noise and lots of flexibility in the cable.


----------



## SeekingNirvana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/420#post_24152070
> 
> 
> ha @ Jim's sighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same experience with my Sherbourn, which is why I recommended a better RCA cable. I would never have believed it mattered much myself, but I had a little noise with the monoprice premium RCA cables and I was so darn tired of the monoprice cables being so tight that I felt I was going to break an output on my AVR or input on my Sherbourn when inserted the RCA cables that I figured I'd buy a new matching set.
> 
> 
> I bought this set of cables from Emotiva when it was on sale for $35, but tried to cancel when I found out the cables fit really tight like the monoprice cables. Ultimately Emotiva failed to cancel my order, even though they said they would and I ended up with both sets of cables.
> http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/interconnects/products/mrca-7-1m
> 
> 
> So when I tried to cancel the Emotiva's I intended to use this set of Hosa off Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-Cable-CRA802-Channel-Recording/dp/B000068O1S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> 
> Comparing the three, they all had different noise levels. Who would have thought?
> 
> 
> The quality of cable as relates to noise inuctance from best to worst was:
> 
> 
> Emotiva > Monoprice > Hosa.
> 
> 
> But even the Emotiva had a bit of noise. So ultimately I bought a Preamp, and am using true XLR cables from XLR out on the pre-amp to XLR in on the Sherbourn. Now my noise is gone unless my ear is like an inch or two from the speaker. The RCA cables all had a little buzz from no less than a foot or two on the Emotiva cables all the way to the worst of the Hosa buzz which I could hear from my listening position. The monoprice where in the middle. I couldn't hear them from my listening position, but carp could. So I blame the purchase of the preamp solely on carp.
> 
> 
> I now have no distinguishable noise! But, my Onkyo PR-SC5508 pre-amp can't calibrate Audyssey or AVR test tones to 75dB in my room because the amp's unmanageable gain setting of 29dB is too hot for the pre-amps voltage output and the minimum -12 channel trim is actually like 83dB in my room at the listening position.
> 
> 
> I give up.



I had the same problem with my emotiva amps. The high gain combined with my highly efficient speakers made it so my onkyo 3009 (very similar to the 5508) couldn't calibrate. All my trims were at -12. I found these http://www.parts-express.com/harrison-labs-12-db-rca-line-level-audio-attenuator-pair--266-244 and they worked perfect. All my trims are now right around 0. Check them out.


----------



## Gorilla83

Was just playing around for a bit and seems like the buzz is slightly louder now. Still fine from the LP, but I can hear it pretty easily from 12-18 inches away. It's not deafening, but it's still there. Bah.


----------



## beastaudio

Ah, yes, coming from the ole internal power....The quietest of the quiet....


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24155440
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, coming from the ole internal power....The quietest of the quiet....



You got that right.







After dinner I'm going to re run audyssey and all that jazz and have a listen. DTSs in place behind the screen.







Just have my center sitting on top of them horizontally for now - until I can get a few helpers to stack em. Heck, if it sounds fine as is I will leave it.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24155955
> 
> 
> You got that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After dinner I'm going to re run audyssey and all that jazz and have a listen.* DTSs in place behind the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have my center sitting on top of them horizontally for now - until I can get a few helpers to stack em. Heck, if it sounds fine as is I will leave it.



The Danley's kill it?!?!?!


Any implementation difficulty or tweaking necessary?


----------



## Gorilla83

The 12-20hz range on the Danleys is especially impressive! I have them running off one channel of an FP14000 clone at 8 ohms, so they're only getting about half the power they can handle. I've been playing around with attempting to integrate with my sealed setup. It's certainly not easy or even ideal, but just having fun in the process. I moved the sealed subs to the left/right of the couches since there is no more room behind the screen and wanted to clear some standing room for the GTG. It sounds pretty good so far! Far from ideal with placement of the sealed, but it will do for now. The DTS pair sounds best crossed at 60, and I have the daytons covering up to 80. Everything is high passed at 12hz since there is not much room gain with current placement with the sealed. Not using any manual eq other than one cut at 55hz.


Before I ran Audyssey, 1/12 smoothing:

 


Bass I love you sounds awesome even way back at the bar.







haven't gotten to watch any movies yet, and will have to wait to get some more alone time for that, bah!










Looking forward to having all you guys over in just 2 weeks!!


----------



## Gorilla83

Storing some amps in the rack - tower o' power.







2 X Peavey IPR 7500s, 2 X FP14000 clones, and minidsp 10x10 to keep things in check.









 


Cleaning up for the GTG as well:


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24175989
> 
> 
> Storing some amps in the rack - tower o' power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 X Peavey IPR 7500s, 2 X FP14000 clones, and minidsp 10x10 to keep things in check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning up for the GTG as well:



Impressive amp setup!







Where are the amps located, because the wall is red and your theater is not? How many dedicated circuits do you have going to your rack? I would guess at least four?


Another GTG! Awesome! So what is coming over to be tested?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24176599
> 
> 
> Impressive amp setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the amps located, because the wall is red and your theater is not? How many dedicated circuits do you have going to your rack? I would guess at least four?
> 
> 
> Another GTG! Awesome! So what is coming over to be tested?



I built this rack in the adjacent room (bathroom behind the door) to store the noisy pro amps and keep them out of sight. Everything is triggered by relays. Right now only 2 of the amps are being used since that's all that is needed. I have 2 dedicated lines in that rack, another 2 in the main equipment rack, and 1 more on the front wall. I'm thinking of adding/upgrading 2 x 30A runs to the rack after the GTG.










As for the GTG - -

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1497847/northeast-loudspeaker-gtg-ht-heavyweights-january-18th/500_100#post_24178167


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Andrew. I am impressed how your room seems to get better and better every time I stop in here. I know the GTG will be a big hit. Hopefully I can get in on the next one.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24178892
> 
> 
> Hey Andrew. I am impressed how your room seems to get better and better every time I stop in here. I know the GTG will be a big hit. Hopefully I can get in on the next one.



Thanks for checking in Mike! Haven't heard from you in a while, hope all is well. The GTG should be a blast and we're already talking about topics for the next one.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/450#post_24180427
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking in Mike! Haven't heard from you in a while, hope all is well. The GTG should be a blast and we're already talking about topics for the next one.


All is well in my closet







. Nothing like your room. I really like my server though. I hope I can get in on the next GTG.


----------



## ufokillerz

man just stumbled onto this thread again, and i wished i had a tall garage with my own lift! You have enough toys to make a lot of guys jealous hah.


I'll take a order of custom made cabinets fresh off the cnc, while i get my brakes done in your garage please!

Can't wait to see that CNC of yours when you get it built, assuming its not built yet.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24234689
> 
> 
> man just stumbled onto this thread again, and i wished i had a tall garage with my own lift! You have enough toys to make a lot of guys jealous hah.
> 
> 
> I'll take a order of custom made cabinets fresh off the cnc, while i get my brakes done in your garage please!
> 
> Can't wait to see that CNC of yours when you get it built, assuming its not built yet.



Ha! No problem, you just need to finally come visit one of these days!


BTW the DTS-10s were a hit last night and this morning we really got to let them loose a bit. I have them crossed at 60 with the sealed taking over a bit past that. I'm going to play with them a bit more this afternoon as I've got the house to myself for a few more hours.










As for the CNC - I came across an opportunity somewhat locally and it made sense to buy commercially vs. build - If all goes well expected delivery date 2 weeks from today.









 


Got to get the shop ready!


----------



## ufokillerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24235188
> 
> 
> Ha! No problem, you just need to finally come visit one of these days!
> 
> 
> BTW the DTS-10s were a hit last night and this morning we really got to let them loose a bit. I have them crossed at 60 with the sealed taking over a bit past that. I'm going to play with them a bit more this afternoon as I've got the house to myself for a few more hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the CNC - I came across an opportunity somewhat locally and it made sense to buy commercially vs. build - If all goes well expected delivery date 2 weeks from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to get the shop ready!



wow that cnc is a beast!, looks like you can handle some full size sheets no problem!

hoping for some discounted cnc work, i really could use some nice equipment cabinets hah.


looks like you can cut your own dts-10 kits with that machine!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24235805
> 
> 
> wow that cnc is a beast!, looks like you can handle some full size sheets no problem!
> 
> hoping for some discounted cnc work, i really could use some nice equipment cabinets hah.
> 
> 
> looks like you can cut your own dts-10 kits with that machine!



Yeah I suppose if you're going to go through the trouble it makes sense to be able to handle full sheet goods without having to rip first, right?


Man, with all of the deals you've given me, just let me know what you need!


----------



## Jeff in Canada

How long did you keep your Fusion's as mains? I read through the thread and looks like it was not very long. Did you not care for them?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff in Canada*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24246852
> 
> 
> How long did you keep your Fusion's as mains? I read through the thread and looks like it was not very long. Did you not care for them?



I still use them as mains today - just in my living room. In fact I use the living room far more often than the basement theater these days. I really enjoy listening to them almost every day. I did a quick demo for a few members at the GTG this past Saturday. Maybe I can get them to chime in with impressions? @carp @Sibuna @beastaudio @popalock


----------



## Jeff in Canada




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/450#post_24248540
> 
> 
> I still use them as mains today - just in my living room. In fact I use the living room far more often than the basement theater these days. I really enjoy listening to them almost every day. I did a quick demo for a few members at the GTG this past Saturday. Maybe I can get them to chime in with impressions? @carp @Sibuna @beastaudio @popalock



Did you make your own crossover design for the 15's? I was considering the 12's as I'd rather just use the premade cabinets they have.


Were you happy with them in your theater?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff in Canada*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24248881
> 
> 
> Did you make your own crossover design for the 15's? I was considering the 12's as I'd rather just use the premade cabinets they have.
> 
> 
> Were you happy with them in your theater?



The crossover design for the Fusion-15 was done by Matt Grant and is very nice. They were killer in my theater - and only slightly behind my Yorkvilles in clarity and midbass. The flat packs for the cabinets are available for the 15's as well.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24248540
> 
> 
> I still use them as mains today - just in my living room. In fact I use the living room far more often than the basement theater these days. I really enjoy listening to them almost every day. I did a quick demo for a few members at the GTG this past Saturday. Maybe I can get them to chime in with impressions? @carp @Sibuna @beastaudio @popalock



The Sentinel's are animals.


I wasn't expecting a full on demo session upstairs with them, but I wasn't complaining at all!


Andrew dis-engaged the subs and let them rip. I remember him mentioning how capable they are when running full range, but honestly when I heard them at his April 2013 Speaker GTG I was left a bit wanting. Yes, they sounded good back then, but this time they were just a different animal. At under $500 shipped I can't think of anything that can touch them for the price point. Running full range in a relatively large room, I could see a lot of people not really having the need for much more in the bass department either.


Andrew, do you think the Sent's could have possibly benefited from more power than the XLS was dishing out? I tried to find the bench test for the XLS2K, but it's OEM spec'd at 650wpc @ 4ohm.


Man, in hindsight it would have been the perfect opportunity to throw in Nathan's amp switcher in the mix to compare your XLS2K vs the EP4K.


Hummm, I might see if I can try that between my AVR and my Clone before I have to give it back to Nathan.


I hate this hobby...


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24249970
> 
> 
> The Sentinel's are animals.
> 
> 
> I wasn't expecting a full on demo session upstairs with them, but I wasn't complaining at all!
> 
> 
> Andrew dis-engaged the subs and let them rip. I remember him mentioning how capable they are when running full range, but honestly when I heard them at his April 2013 Speaker GTG I was left a bit wanting. Yes, they sounded good back then, but this time they were just a different animal. At under $500 shipped I can't think of anything that can touch them for the price point. Running full range in a relatively large room, I could see a lot of people not really having the need for much more in the bass department either.
> 
> 
> Andrew, do you think the Sent's could have possibly benefited from more power than the XLS was dishing out? I tried to find the bench test for the XLS2K, but it's OEM spec'd at 650wpc @ 4ohm.
> 
> 
> Man, in hindsight it would have been the perfect opportunity to throw in Nathan's amp switcher in the mix to compare your XLS2K vs the EP4K.
> 
> 
> Hummm, I might see if I can try that between my AVR and my Clone before I have to give it back to Nathan.
> 
> 
> I hate this hobby...



Thanks for the input p-lock! They were actually powered by the Onkyo when you guys heard them on Saturday.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24249998
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input p-lock! They were actually powered by the Onkyo when you guys heard them on Saturday.



Oh man, how did I miss that?


You did dis-engage the subs though, correct? We were hearing just the Sent's in full range, right?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24250086
> 
> 
> Oh man, how did I miss that?
> 
> 
> You did dis-engage the subs though, correct? We were hearing just the Sent's in full range, right?



That is correct. Full range, no crossover, and sub amp turned off.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24250101
> 
> 
> That is correct. Full range, no crossover, and sub amp turned off.



Well then, knowing one can get that kind of output off of AVR power alone is that much more impressive.


Ok, so in your experience, what kind of output gains do you think you could get from running these guys full range with a bit more power? Notable? Negligible?


----------



## carp

I was loving the Sentinels!


In fact it was my favorite part of music listening of the whole GTG. Andrew put on some metal (specifically Metallica's Orion Live) and I was shocked that the subs weren't on - in fact I would have lost a bet on that one. I thought they sounded fantastic - I was completely lost in the music and wasn't sitting there evaluating - that's a great sign.


I don't remember what other songs we listened to, but on Orion the tone of that guitar sound combined with the punch of the kick drum and the clear rumble of the bass guitar stuck in my head for quite a while. Also, we had been listening to music ALL DAY so you would think that I would be tired of it by that point instead of absolutely loving it.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24250143
> 
> 
> Well then, knowing one can get that kind of output off of AVR power alone is that much more impressive.
> 
> 
> Ok, so in your experience, what kind of output gains do you think you could get from running these guys full range with a bit more power? Notable? Negligible?



+6 db of clean output potential from the onkyo to a pro amp like the crown. For most, that's not needed but it sure it nice to have on tap.







Quadrupling the power is easy when you're coming from a receiver.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24250380
> 
> 
> I was loving the Sentinels!
> 
> 
> In fact it was my favorite part of music listening of the whole GTG. Andrew put on some metal (specifically Metallica's Orion Live) and I was shocked that the subs weren't on - in fact I would have lost a bet on that one. I thought they sounded fantastic - I was completely lost in the music and wasn't sitting there evaluating - that's a great sign.
> 
> 
> I don't remember what other songs we listened to, but on Orion the tone of that guitar sound combined with the punch of the kick drum and the clear rumble of the bass guitar stuck in my head for quite a while. Also, we had been listening to music ALL DAY so you would think that I would be tired of it by that point instead of absolutely loving it.



Thanks for chiming in, Carp!


----------



## Sibuna

Yea the amp section on the Onkyo is no joke (i should know i have the same one) The sents run full range and do it well. they sound very similar to my tempests just with more low end extension. I imagin most of the 12" seos offerings sounding pretty similar as they all use the same horn and most use the same CD. Bass is nice and tight on them, snares in particiular sound fantastic. I should have stuck around for a bit more. but yea as austin said, for 500 bones they would be hard to beat, assuming you have the space for them


----------



## Gorilla83

Well someone is slightly excited. My new (to me) machine arrived this weekend, albeit in a bunch of assemblies and piles of parts. I spent the better part of Saturday and Sunday with a helper each time to carry the components down to the shed, organize, and start building. It took a good 8 hours to build out the table, square, and level everything. It's pretty much spot on now, and the X/Y gantry glides fantastic! The motors are now attached, but may need some slight adjustment once up and running. Next up - mounting the electronics enclosure, wiring, and re-doing the PVC piping for the vacuum table. Enjoy some pics below for those interested -


----------



## Frohlich

As somebody who has no "skilzz" building anything, your workshop looks very impressive. Not even sure what half the things are for


----------



## SeekingNirvana

Wow!! That is pretty tuff looking!! Do you plan on doing some type of production? Or is that beast just for your hobby?


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/450#post_24304251



Holy crap, that thing is big! During a break in the action at the GTG Andrew gave me a tour of his shop and I remember thinking there was a lot of open space. That thing looks like it envelopes quite a bit of it. So when does Ape Audio open for business?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24304293
> 
> 
> As somebody who has no "skilzz" building anything, your workshop looks very impressive. Not even sure what half the things are for



Haha, a few years back I would'nt have had a clue either. It's silly to think how quickly all this stuff has come to fruition.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24304294
> 
> 
> Wow!! That is pretty tuff looking!! Do you plan on doing some type of production? Or is that beast just for your hobby?



Mostly hobby, although I've been chatting with some local guys who may want me to do some prototype/light production work for them. We'll see how everything works out once I'm up, running, and calibrated.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24304326
> 
> 
> Holy crap, that thing is big! During a break in the action at the GTG Andrew gave me a tour of his shop and I remember thinking there was a lot of open space. That thing looks like it envelopes quite a bit of it. So when does Ape Audio open for business?



It isn't small, that's for sure, It consumes the first half of the shop almost entirely - leaving just 2 feet around the workbench.










I love and hate the snow. I hate having to shovel/snowblow AGAIN, but the fact that I can work on my wiring during lunchtime (working from home today) is a huge plus.


----------



## SeekingNirvana

Nice....I wish I had a toy like that. I'm stoked I just got a track saw


----------



## beastaudio

Man, that is impressive


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24304830
> 
> 
> Nice....I wish I had a toy like that. I'm stoked I just got a track saw



Don't get me wrong, I love my track saw! If I need to do a quick rip or cross cut that's my go-to tool. Which did you get?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24305317
> 
> 
> Man, that is impressive



Thanks, Mr. B!


----------



## SeekingNirvana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/480#post_24306536
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love my track saw! If I need to do a quick rip or cross cut that's my go-to tool. Which did you get?



I ended up getting the makita. I'm getting ready to start a build and I was having trouble figuring out how I was going to wrestle 100lb sheets of MDF. In comes the track saw!! I actually just got home to it on my door step, the track will be here in a few more days. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24306867
> 
> 
> I ended up getting the makita. I'm getting ready to start a build and I was having trouble figuring out how I was going to wrestle 100lb sheets of MDF. In comes the track saw!! I actually just got home to it on my door step, the track will be here in a few more days. Can't wait to use it!



Good stuff. To be honest I've used my track setup 10:1 vs. my table saw. I'm thinking about keeping my table saw at my dad's place now - it takes up valuable space in the shop now.


----------



## beastaudio

which track saw do you have Dude? I missed that makita deal, but I need one something awful.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24310933
> 
> 
> which track saw do you have Dude? I missed that makita deal, but I need one something awful.



I use the Eurekazone "EZ" track setup. I have several of their products including two of the 54" tracks, the "EZ-ONE" powerbench, the UEG (Ultimate edge guide), square, repeaters, etc. You can use your existing circ saw with the setup which is a big plus. They have LOTS of cool stuff - and often they have sales on ebay.


BTW I use the Makita 5008 with mine, awesome which is light for it's size and has an electric brake which is a must IMO for a track setup.

http://www.eurekazone.com/ 


They also have a nice forum with lots of long time members around to help out with product setup and selection:

http://www.tracksawforum.com/ 


I looked strongly at the Festool TS offerings and ultimately decided I liked the EZ best based on their versatility. As you will see from their product lineup, the saw, base, and track can be used on tons of different accessories like a guide for your router, edge guides, smart tables with repeaters, etc. Cool stuff.


----------



## Gorilla83

A few steps closer to "production mode" - Got the machine set up, wired, and initial calibrations done. Still figuring out the speed control using this Variable frequency drive and in the process of plumbing and setting up this vacuum table.


Not that exciting, but we have movement!










A few observations:


Everything seems to be super smooth and this machine has some serious power. I won't utilize most of the power of the spindle (5HP three phase!) or the drives, but like in the audio world it's nice to have "headroom."







I've got about 25 hours into setup and wiring (including help from my pops) so you can imagine I'm getting anxious.







I can't WAIT to get the vac sorted out along with dust collection so I can start on projects.


A look into the power required for this beast:


1 x 40A 240V line for VFD and spindle (industrial version of a router)

1 X 30A 240V line for vacuum hold down (4 X 240V 7A motors in parallel)

1 X 30A 120V line for electronics, control box with motor drives, etc

1 X 20A 120V line for dust collection





The vacuum table plumbing and manifold in the works:


----------



## ufokillerz

time to start drafting some drawings to send to you










bet you could cut a few full size horn sub kits with that


----------



## beastaudio

This is the MOST next level Sh%$ I have seen _anywhere_ on the internet. Just freakin' awesome. I also owe you a callback, will shout this eve.


----------



## Frohlich

Thats FU$&%ing MEGATRON..And don't try and tell me it isn't!!!!


----------



## blah450

I am in awe, Rilla!


All hail the MegaTron!!!!


----------



## Gorilla83

LOL, thanks guys. With this mass of snow headed our way, I'm hoping I can get a few hours in the shop to continue progress.


----------



## FOH

Just outstanding!


Haven't been in this thread in a long time, just outstanding!


All the best ...


----------



## MIkeDuke

I don't even know why I look in this thread any more







. Each time I do there is something else more incredible then the las thing I saw. I mean, that is one bad ass workshop.


----------



## Gorilla83

Thanks guys. I have been out of town for the past week but shall return next weekend to continue progress. Can't wait.


----------



## Gorilla83

First project cut! Building an enclosure to house my vacuum pump motors - woot! Man, this thing shoots dust out rooster tail style! Dust collection in order for this coming weekend.







Still lots of tuning to do and feeling out the different bits and speeds, but this should be about 1/3 of 'normal' speed for cutting plywood. When I move to the 3/8 compression bit, I should be cutting full depth in one pass at about 5-6 inches per second.





Playing with some crappy HD 'cabinet' plywood - quite a bit of voids in these few sheets but fine for their intended use. Can't wait to pick up some real stuff (13 ply 18mm BB) for the next audio projects to come.


----------



## klipsch

Very exciting times for you ... congrats ... glad someone can have fun in this cold weather


How many dBs does this thing put out inside your massive shed shop?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/400_100#post_24438162
> 
> 
> Very exciting times for you ... congrats ... glad someone can have fun in this cold weather
> 
> 
> How many dBs does this thing put out inside your massive shed shop?



Thanks, its a lot of fun so far. Believe it or not the noise with the insulated shed with the doors closed is almost non existent from a few feet away. However, it might be a wee bit louder once the vacuum pumps and dust collection are running.


----------



## klipsch

Vacuum pumps do tend to get loud ... even if it is just the air movement










Hopefully you can recycle the sawdust from this beast ... I would imagine there will be quite a lot of sawdust after you make a few tapped horn subs


----------



## Gorilla83

The sawdust is indeed heavy - to the tune of an average of a 5 gallon bucket worth per sheet!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/480#post_24343070
> 
> 
> A few steps closer to "production mode" - Got the machine set up, wired, and initial calibrations done. Still figuring out the speed control using this Variable frequency drive and in the process of plumbing and setting up this vacuum table.
> 
> 
> Not that exciting, but we have movement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few observations:
> 
> 
> Everything seems to be super smooth and this machine has some serious power. I won't utilize most of the power of the spindle (5HP three phase!) or the drives, but like in the audio world it's nice to have "headroom."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 25 hours into setup and wiring (including help from my pops) so you can imagine I'm getting anxious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't WAIT to get the vac sorted out along with dust collection so I can start on projects.
> 
> 
> A look into the power required for this beast:
> 
> 
> 1 x 40A 240V line for VFD and spindle (industrial version of a router)
> 
> 1 X 30A 240V line for vacuum hold down (4 X 240V 7A motors in parallel)
> 
> 1 X 30A 120V line for electronics, control box with motor drives, etc
> 
> 1 X 20A 120V line for dust collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vacuum table plumbing and manifold in the works:





Ermagerd!!! How did I miss this? Woooooow!


----------



## Gorilla83

Thanks Scott! I've got the dust collection set up, will do some more optimizing today as well as working on the vac hold down a bit more.







Pics to follow.


----------



## klipsch

Sweet! Let us know what the operation, depreciation, and maintenance fees are for renting out some flat pack creations


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24485408
> 
> 
> Sweet! Let us know what the operation, depreciation, and maintenance fees are for renting out some flat pack creations



I will be available for flat pack type stuff in just a few weeks.







Let me know what you have in mind and we'll make it happen.










Quick demo of cutting and dust collection:





Been playing around with different models as well - here is a sample of a 10cubic foot ported box for the Dayton/SI/UXL:


----------



## klipsch

Night and Day difference with the dust collection ... in fact, what dust? I didn't see any in that video


If you get another UXL 18 group buy going, perhaps there can be a gjallarhorn-esq-UXL design and flat pack


I am off to make my own saw dust so I can start framing out the basement ...


I still need to hear your U215s ... I'd like to compare them to the SH50s ... if I can fit my SH50s in the wife's CRV, perhaps I could swing by make an afternoon disappear


----------



## blah450

Did I hear the call for another UXL Group Buy?

There were some inquiries (Rilla? etc)...but I believe Mark has indicated he is a little spent for the time being...but may be interested again at a later date.

Somehow, I don't think we are going to see the same prices again...not quite sure how I wrangled him into the deal I did...


----------



## blah450

10 cubic foot ported box for SI/Dayton/UXL???....cool.


How does it model with those drivers as compared to LTD's ubiquitous full-size MartySub! or MartyCube! with said drivers?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24485533
> 
> 
> Night and Day difference with the dust collection ... in fact, what dust? I didn't see any in that video
> 
> 
> If you get another UXL 18 group buy going, perhaps there can be a gjallarhorn-esq-UXL design and flat pack
> 
> 
> I am off to make my own saw dust so I can start framing out the basement ...
> 
> 
> I still need to hear your U215s ... I'd like to compare them to the SH50s ... if I can fit my SH50s in the wife's CRV, perhaps I could swing by make an afternoon disappear



Yes sir, let me know when you're free and we'll make it happen with the 50's and U215s.







Will be a fun time for sure.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24485688
> 
> 
> Did I hear the call for another UXL Group Buy?
> 
> There were some inquiries (Rilla? etc)...but I believe Mark has indicated he is a little spent for the time being...but may be interested again at a later date.
> 
> Somehow, I don't think we are going to see the same prices again...not quite sure how I wrangled him into the deal I did...



Oh yeah, I had emailed Mark as well and it seems he is burned out for the time being. I'm not in any rush so I don't mind waiting a while. The same box can be used with the Dayton and UXL so I'll have plenty to play with.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24485699
> 
> 
> 10 cubic foot ported box for SI/Dayton/UXL???....cool.
> 
> 
> How does it model with those drivers as compared to LTD's ubiquitous full-size MartySub! or MartyCube! with said drivers?



Model will be very similar, just a different form factor to fit my space. Tuning is slightly higher (18hz) as well. My current model will be a bit narrower (22 inches) but taller (30 inches). I'll plan on stacking a few of these behind my screen.


----------



## blah450

Very niiicccee!


----------



## Gorilla83

I've had some requests for more CNC updates so here we go.










Started building out an enclosure for my vacuum pumps using the machine. Kind of neat to have the machine produce parts for itself if you think about it.


Carved panels and started dryfit/assembly with screws below. I've got to do the wiring, route the exhaust through the holes, bolt all 4 motors down, and glue/button everything up this weekend. Here's a sneak peak before it's assembled entirely:


----------



## Reefdvr27

Did you have another CNC or is this one new? I cannot keep up anymore










Also the pics above are not woking. All I see is question marks??


----------



## carp

I can't see the pictures either.


----------



## ufokillerz

can't wait for you to start taking cnc requests!


----------



## Gorilla83

Reef - This is my second machine.


My apologies guys - let's try those pictures again.


A sneak peek of the vacuum enclosure:


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/510#post_24501702
> 
> 
> Reef - This is my second machine.
> 
> 
> My apologies guys - let's try those pictures again.
> 
> 
> A sneak peek of the vacuum enclosure:



That is a woodworkers dream right there. Should have lots of fun with it.


I was laughing as I found this thread on a google search last night, I recognized it in the search pictures. I read it from the front page. Funny to see what you started from. Another thing that was kind of creepy was the other day I was looking at Danley stuff and stumbled onto some other sites that have collected our info, pictures video's from the last couple of GTG's. One appeared to be a Russian you tube, it was all in Russian and another I don't know what it was, but it was all of us in the pictures and videos, like I said kind of creepy. Unless someone from the GTG's added to these sites, but I doubt it. I guess somebody harvested it from AVS and reposted.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24501487
> 
> 
> can't wait for you to start taking cnc requests!



I can't wait either.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24501754
> 
> 
> That is a woodworkers dream right there. Should have lots of fun with it.
> 
> 
> I was laughing as I found this thread on a google search last night, I recognized it in the search pictures. I read it from the front page. Funny to see what you started from. Another thing that was kind of creepy was the other day I was looking at Danley stuff and stumbled onto some other sites that have collected our info, pictures video's from the last couple of GTG's. One appeared to be a Russian you tube, it was all in Russian and another I don't know what it was, but it was all of us in the pictures and videos, like I said kind of creepy. Unless someone from the GTG's added to these sites, but I doubt it. I guess somebody harvested it from AVS and reposted.



Man, that is for sure odd. Hopefully they are just friendly enthusiasts like ourselves.


----------



## blah450

Wouldn't mind volunteering for your waiting list first, or next, and see LTDs latest Submaximus horn design cut...maybe even routered for each of the interior and exterior panels...make it kit-easy to assemble...kinda like an Erich AIY pack but for the Submaximus horn. Of course, not for retail sale...just the one for me...







I'd shoot down to PA for that!


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/510#post_24502195
> 
> 
> Man, that is for sure odd. Hopefully they are just friendly enthusiasts like ourselves.



You're world famous now my friend. Next stop, Hollywood...


----------



## Gorilla83

Guys - Looking to free up some space for future projects and sell my pair of monster DTS-10s. Feel free to PM me if interested.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24502505
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind volunteering for your waiting list first, or next, and see LTDs latest Submaximus horn design cut...maybe even routered for each of the interior and exterior panels...make it kit-easy to assemble...kinda like an Erich AIY pack but for the Submaximus horn. Of course, not for retail sale...just the one for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd shoot down to PA for that!



I will take care of you Rich.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24502766
> 
> 
> You're world famous now my friend. Next stop, Hollywood...



Haha, or the hollywood equivalent in Russia apparently?


----------



## klipsch

What are you looking/thinking to replace them with? (the DTS-10s)


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/510#post_24526693
> 
> 
> Guys - Looking to free up some space for future projects and sell my pair of monster DTS-10s. Feel free to PM me if interested.



Well that didn't take long, even my your standards.







Could that mean you have something on the drawing board already?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24526814
> 
> 
> What are you looking/thinking to replace them with? (the DTS-10s)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24527091
> 
> 
> Well that didn't take long, even my your standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could that mean you have something on the drawing board already?



Man, so many ideas floating around and being drafted in sketchup. LTD has the submaximus monster horn idea floating around, Ricci's G-horn and O-thorn builds, and many of my own ported variations are all possibilities. Time to buy MOAR drivers and start building stuff.


----------



## klipsch

What are the DTS-10s not giving you? Or do you just have the "itch" for a change?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24527252
> 
> 
> What are the DTS-10s not giving you?



The ability to build something new.







Seriously, these things are monsters in the 15-20hz region. I do already have 8 x 18's in the room so ideally first I'll try some different enclosures for those guys. Selling the DTS-10s frees up a lot of space behind my screen area and also some funds to try out some UXL-18's or SI 24s.


----------



## klipsch

Why not both the 18's and the 24's?










If I were further along in the HT construction, I think I would have already made the 40 mile drive ...


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24527312
> 
> 
> Why not both the 18's and the 24's?



I'm not ruling that out!


----------



## Gorilla83

As a result of this past weekend's GTG at beastaudio's place, I was influenced to do some experimenting with sub placement in my room. Thanks to @ChopShop1 to helping me move everything around - it was no small task! As of now all 8 subs are up front and they sound really good.


I was also influenced to pick up 16 X SI 18 drivers while visiting Stereo Integrity last Friday. Thanks to @Electrodynamic for the hookup on the stack.







After pounding my 8 last night I'm wondering why the [email protected]## I'm considering installing all 16.







The idea is to at least replace my 8 daytons with 8-16 D4 SI's for a better impedance match with my amps and of course a bit more output.







I've been very happy with the SI 18's in my living room and for the price these drivers are very hard to beat! In all honesty 8 drivers would be more than fine but these guys are hard to find now so I had to grab the lot when I could.










This of course means the Daytons (and possibly the enclosures) will be up for sale soon as well.


Up front with 4 dual opposed boxes as a model for how the new setup will look and measure:
 


Bringing them home:
 
 
 


Carrying the new goods in:


----------



## popalock

Win!


Welcome to the hexadecagon club.


MF'in animal!


----------



## blah450

Dang, rilla! If NYS would see fit to agree with the Lotto numbers I play now and then, I could post some pics like that too.

Freakin' awesome!!!!!


----------



## klipsch











awesome


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24582716
> 
> 
> Win!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the hexadecagon club.
> 
> 
> MF'in animal!



YES! Now to find time to put in all this work and finish up my room treatments.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24583892
> 
> 
> Dang, rilla! If NYS would see fit to agree with the Lotto numbers I play now and then, I could post some pics like that too.
> 
> Freakin' awesome!!!!!



Thanks Richard!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24584852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome



Thanks!


----------



## imagic


Whoa. I think you're going to need to edit the word humble out of your thread's title, replace it with astonishing or something similar.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagic*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24587027
> 
> 
> Whoa. I think you're going to need to edit the word humble out of your thread's title, replace it with astonishing or something similar.



Haha, thanks Mark but I wouldn't say it's anything "astounding" or even close yet. Still a lot of work and improvements to get to that point.










Been playing with some concepts for some new DO boxes behind my screen. Looking at 21"w, 22"h, 38" deep. Here are some mockups and different views:


----------



## blah450

Extremely gracious offer, sir!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24589012
> 
> 
> Extremely gracious offer, sir!



Sorry - realized my original post was missing the front baffles.







To repeat, here is a rough cut sheet of what is required to build. I could even cut something similar for a local guy on the machine.










Edit - Found a more efficient way..


----------



## JimWilson

Dual opposed? Pffft, do something unique Mr. CNC Machine. How about a driver on all four vertical sides, like a dual dual-opposed. Then you could name it the Howler, so we can keep the primate theme going...


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24589074
> 
> 
> Dual opposed? Pffft, do something unique Mr. CNC Machine. How about a driver on all four vertical sides, like a dual dual-opposed. Then you could name it the Howler, so we can keep the primate theme going...



If you have another suggestion to make 16 drivers fit with my center channel behind my screen with that orientation I'm listening.










Working space (for best acoustics) is 63" wide, 94" tall, and 40" deep.


----------



## Sibuna

just build 2 quad stacked DO's


the will double as foundation columns for your house, as you will prob need them


roughly 22x88x38


the would stand roughly where you have them now and go floor to ceiling

ill even come help you move them into place


----------



## klipsch

Is the plan for the DOs to be active/passive or reverse phased active/active?


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24590156
> 
> 
> just build 2 quad stacked DO's



I was thinking the same thing and what about IB?


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24591234
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing and what about IB?



Whatever you end up doing, make sure it doesn't hinder your ability to move equipment around for future epic GTG's.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24590156
> 
> 
> just build 2 quad stacked DO's
> 
> 
> the will double as foundation columns for your house, as you will prob need them
> 
> 
> roughly 22x88x38
> 
> 
> the would stand roughly where you have them now and go floor to ceiling
> 
> ill even come help you move them into place



That's almost exactly the plan - each box from my drawing above is 21"w, 22"h, and 38" deep. Quad stack on each side of the center channel which is 20" wide.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24590170
> 
> 
> Is the plan for the DOs to be active/passive or reverse phased active/active?



All passive, in phase.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24591234
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing and what about IB?



IB I've considered, but I like to remain flexible with placement which is why I l liked the DO sealed.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24591242
> 
> 
> Whatever you end up doing, make sure it doesn't hinder your ability to move equipment around for future epic GTG's.



Haha, no problem there!


----------



## Sibuna

whats under the risers in the corners? if you could remove/make those smaller you might be better off with a little more wiggle room back there


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24591670
> 
> 
> whats under the risers in the corners? if you could remove/make those smaller you might be better off with a little more wiggle room back there



I think that's where he hides the bodies...


----------



## imagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/510#post_24501754
> 
> 
> 
> That is a woodworkers dream right there. Should have lots of fun with it.
> 
> 
> I was laughing as I found this thread on a google search last night, I recognized it in the search pictures. I read it from the front page. Funny to see what you started from. *Another thing that was kind of creepy was the other day I was looking at Danley stuff and stumbled onto some other sites that have collected our info, pictures video's from the last couple of GTG's. One appeared to be a Russian you tube, it was all in Russian and another I don't know what it was, but it was all of us in the pictures and videos, like I said kind of creepy.* Unless someone from the GTG's added to these sites, but I doubt it. I guess somebody harvested it from AVS and reposted.


 

Got links? I'd love to report those sites to the AVS admins. PM me if you do.


----------



## blah450

Watch out!! Mark on the warpath!!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24591670
> 
> 
> whats under the risers in the corners? if you could remove/make those smaller you might be better off with a little more wiggle room back there



Storage for flux capacitors.










Nah, my sump pump(s) are under those risers. They used to be a lot higher and I cut them down to the point where the plumbing is nearly touching. Acoustically those positions aren't great for subs anyway though as I've discovered after sweeping nearly every available position from the front wall back to the bar.







Right in the middle of the room I'm getting some solid room gain and easily flat to single digits without any significant bumps or valleys from 5-100hz.


----------



## ChopShop1

I can't believe you just posted about the fulx capacitors!!! Dude, now everyone is gonna want them


Have to agree with Andrew...I didn't get to stay all day Monday, but long enough for us to move things around and test to the point that we knew the locations the subs are in now wouldbe killer. The optimal spot for them would really appear to be somewhere in between the risers and where they are now, but they don't give much up compared to that now. When I left, I thought the bass sounded better(response wise) than I have heard in Andrews room,, and the ouput was great ....one the left subs weren't set at 60ft







Andrew played around with eq some more and said it improved significantly after that too, so I can't wait to get back and here the final result. It sounds crazy coming from me Im sure, but I don't know that I'd even add the other 8 subs in there right now.....who am I kidding, of course I would! ...but my point is that the room is very balanced and the subs/mains integrate very well, with neither overpowering the other from what I've heard. I'm sure the Yorks can blow past the Daytons if we start talking about crazy levels, but it's so enjoyable at the levels we played that day, I don't know how often I'd push past that.


----------



## beastaudio

Nicek! I have come to the realization that 8 more drivers (or a couple 24's) will take me to that place. I can still thermal the peavey going really hard even with the dual 4's now in place. I might look into the crest which according to Blah-man's guy can be just absolutely pounded and not hit any issues. Actually, that is stupid talk, you guys have heard it, what am I thinking.....


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24600467
> 
> 
> Nicek! I have come to the realization that 8 more drivers (or a couple 24's) will take me to that place. I can still thermal the peavey going really hard even with the dual 4's now in place. I might look into the crest which according to Blah-man's guy can be just absolutely pounded and not hit any issues. Actually, that is stupid talk, you guys have heard it, what am I thinking.....



Honestly if you can upgrade for 200-250ish the crest might NOT be a terrible idea. I've been toying with the idea myself.


----------



## ufokillerz

need some custom cabinetry!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24605502
> 
> 
> need some custom cabinetry!



Raymond - send me some info of what you want to do. Size/dimensions, wood/frame type, etc. We could get something whipped up in no time.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/540#post_24607043
> 
> 
> Raymond - send me some info of what you want to do. Size/dimensions, wood/frame type, etc. We could get something whipped up in no time.



Ladies and gentleman, Ape Audio is officially open for business...


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24607060
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentleman, Ape Audio is officially open for business...













Jim - Isn't it about time you venture into the DIY arena?


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/540#post_24608702
> 
> 
> Jim - Isn't it about time you venture into the DIY arena?



I am, sort of; my version is called PFIY (pay for it yourself)...










There are two ideas I've been toying with, experiments with the same driver/amp combo actually. However, I have zero modeling or woodworking skills so I've reached out to a few people to see if they're interested in custom designing something for me (folks like Nathan Funk, Jon Lane and Peter Selby). I envy those who have the skills, time and tools to create there own stuff. I'm simply not one of those people I'm afraid.


----------



## ChopShop1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/540#post_24608825
> 
> 
> I am, sort of; my version is called PFIY (pay for it yourself)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two ideas I've been toying with, experiments with the same driver/amp combo actually. However, I have zero modeling or woodworking skills so I've reached out to a few people to see if they're interested in custom designing something for me (folks like Nathan Funk, Jon Lane and Peter Selby). I envy those who have the skills, time and tools to create there own stuff. I'm simply not one of those people I'm afraid.



If you just cut down on the time you spend intimidating and strong-arming people you'd have plenty of time you Jersey bully


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChopShop1*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/540#post_24609573
> 
> 
> If you just cut down on the time you spend intimidating and strong-arming people you'd have plenty of time you Jersey bully


----------



## Gorilla83

Finally finished up my vacuum hold down setup on the CNC this past weekend. It took me over a month picking away at this a few hours at at time to get this all functional. This is a full DIY setup using (4) central house vacuum motors to hold down sheet or smaller goods on the table. Combined they pull 8+" hg at 400+CFM so they move some serious air. This is a 4 zone system that will allow me to direct air to where I need it on the table. I built a filter box to filter air coming in through a shopvac filter on a 4" pipe as well. A "bleeder board" is used (ultralite MDF) to seal off the system and that is what you see on the top of the table. The air actually pulls through this board to hold down sheet goods.







No clamping or screwing needed any more! Another major bonus is that it will pull warped boards down to the table flat - within reason of course.







Can't wait to run a few projects this weekend.


I'm actually thinking of building 2 smaller boxes with 2 motors each as running 4 all the time seems like overkill. The issue with all 4 in one enclosure and less than 4 motors turned on is that the unused motors that are off bleed air through them.










Pics:


----------



## klipsch

Can you make a valve system that you can open/close when any N number of vacuums are not on to prevent the air bleed?


Looks awesome ... very nice work ... none of us will believe this is really yours though until we see you standing next to half dozen sub enclosures.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24633559
> 
> 
> Can you make a valve system that you can open/close when any N number of vacuums are not on to prevent the air bleed?
> 
> 
> Looks awesome ... very nice work ... none of us will believe this is really yours though until we see you standing next to half dozen sub enclosures.



Yes, that could be done but right now all 4 vacuums are in the same plenum. For that to work they will need to be isolated in separate plenums or manifolds - which is why I'm thinking I will build two enclosures with 2 motors in each and T them together with a check valve between them. Then I could simply run two switches to the wall and power either or both.










As for the enclosures, they are coming next.







I will calling around to price out some lumber this week.


----------



## klipsch

just cnc a piece of wood to divide that box of 4 motors in to 2










Sounds fun!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24633600
> 
> 
> just cnc a piece of wood to divide that box of 4 motors in to 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds fun!



I've actually already cut that piece - trouble is I sealed the plenum a little too well with silicon and gaskets and I had a hard time getting it back off, haha.










You are somewhat local, correct? You will have to stop by sometime.


----------



## blah450

Rilla..outstanding!!!

You are on another planet of DIY fun and creativity with this set-up.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## klipsch

hate it when that happens ... build things too well to modify them ...


I am less than an hours drive ... very local ...


I'm in the process of building a deck and making a home for the SH50s in the basement, but I can always take a break to visit another person who shares in the insanity of audio


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24633703
> 
> 
> Rilla..outstanding!!!
> 
> You are on another planet of DIY fun and creativity with this set-up.
> 
> Enjoy!!!



Thanks Richard! I'm having a blast nerd-ing out with this stuff.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24633712
> 
> 
> hate it when that happens ... build things too well to modify them ...
> 
> 
> I am less than an hours drive ... very local ...
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of building a deck and making a home for the SH50s in the basement, but I can always take a break to visit another person who shares in the insanity of audio



Come on by one of these weekends when you are free! Shoot me a PM with your info.


Framing is looking good! I would kill to be able to build a room from scratch at this point.


----------



## Gorilla83

Just spent a good 15-20 minutes playing around with the vac setup and holding down different sized boards. Even using a small warped board (18x24ish) and bleeding off the rest of the air in a zone it still provides tremendous holding force. I had to take a quick video - it may not be too obvious but I'm pressing VERY hard on each side of the board here. Watch closely when I shut the vac off and you can see how warped the board is.













I'm going to build a box with just 2 motors as I think that will still be more than I would need for 99% of the time. This would kick out less heat and waste less energy for most of my cutting. 1-2 of these motors would be great/fine for cutting sheet goods.


Ready for a sub project this weekend!


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/540#post_24640485
> 
> 
> Ready for a sub project this weekend!



I guess now all you need are some drivers, eh? Oh, wait...


----------



## Sibuna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24640485
> 
> 
> Ready for a sub project this weekend!



if you are asking for ideas make me a box for the SI 24


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24640891
> 
> 
> I guess now all you need are some drivers, eh? Oh, wait...



Ha, I think I am good there for a bit.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24640940
> 
> 
> if you are asking for ideas make me a box for the SI 24



This weekend I'm building a dual front firing enclosure for 2 X ultimax 15s for a friend of mine.







But building a box for a 24 will be no problem, just give me an idea of what size you are working with and we'll make it happen.


----------



## Sibuna

ill see if i can get something made up in sketchup and whatnot, i dont really need it built just cut


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24641977
> 
> 
> ill see if i can get something made up in sketchup and whatnot, i dont really need it built just cut



Perfect. Build what you would like in sketchup making sure each panel is labeled as a component. I can import that model directly and toolpath it from there.







Are you thinking MDF, Baltic birch, or something else?


----------



## Sibuna

ideally BB,


Beast said his box was close to 200lbs without the driver, and it was BB. Making it out of MDF might make it impossible to move. I have to get it up 3 flights of stairs which is no easy task. I may just build it in place


----------



## beastaudio

Haha, it isn't light, that is for sure. The box needs double to triple baffle on the front, and more than likely double baffle on the back of the box. That 2 foot span where the driver is you can't brace front to back, so doubling is really your only good option. I braced the crap out of the rest of the box, but it still wasn't enough


----------



## Gorilla83

Just playing around - roughly 38"w, 38.25"h, 25.25" deep, net should be right around 15 cubes:


Stacked/locked vertical/horizontal bracing, all dado construction, triple front baffle. Made of BB 18mm this would NOT move. IF this went to production I'd probably add one more brace in each direction to be safe to reduce the spans to 3-4". I'd also bring the horizontal bracing right up to the edges of the driver so there would be maximum coverage. But this is a good rough idea.


----------



## Sibuna

that looks really nice. However for my use id really need to keep the height under 36, actually closer to 32 would be ideal. so it would be more of a rectangle


to improve the bracing where the driver goes you could do that "stonehenge" thing that Erich is looking into for some of the DIY flatpacks


----------



## Gorilla83

You can do any dimensions you want as long as it will physically fit the driver and your space.







As for bracing, the options are pretty much unlimited as well.


Here is an example of what we're cutting this weekend for the UM15 box - the bracing hugs the driver all around by 1" or so.


----------



## Sibuna

sweet looking,


whats tthe point of the 1/2 radius notch out on the bracing


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24642579
> 
> 
> sweet looking,
> 
> 
> whats tthe point of the 1/2 radius notch out on the bracing



Just for looks/aesthetics in this case. It started with plain cut circles just to lighten up the airspace consumed and then transformed into the arcs just for fun.


----------



## klipsch

That all looks like a lot of fun







... that double enclosure looks like it would fit nice in the back of a car/truck and double for some extra rear wheel grip


The force of those vacuums is awesome ... I wonder what the difference (in force) will be between 2 and 4 vacuums running


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24646408
> 
> 
> 
> The force of those vacuums is awesome ... I wonder what the difference (in force) will be between 2 and 4 vacuums running



Since the vacs are run in parallel, going from 1 to 4 or 2 to 4 motors does not increase "suction" but the amount of airflow is 2-4x as much. The additional airflow helps compensate for leaks or "kerfs" through the material. In other words, the additional airflow/motors help deal with the leakage much better.


On a related note, working on a custom SI24 box for Sibuna -


----------



## klipsch

hmph ... i figured more airflow would equal more force via the larger negative pressure and positive pressure area, but it has been a long time since I studied pressure gradients










It looks like you have mastered Sketchup quite quickly for these sub builds!


----------



## Sibuna

yea that thing looks great. ive already started thinking about how im gonna finish it and its not just gonna be a giant black duratex box this time


----------



## Gorilla83

Doing some playing this past weekend - thought you guys may want to see.

 
 


Much more to come now that I think I got a few small issues worked out.


----------



## klipsch

gotta be satisfied with those results


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24661449
> 
> 
> gotta be satisfied with those results



It was cool seeing the design come to life - from screen to machine. We had some issues/learning opportunities







(computer locking up, incorrect commanded z depth, warped wood, etc) to deal with, but overall it was a lot of fun. I'll be cleaning up some of the dado slots and/or recutting a few panels this weekend.


A quick video of a cleanup pass - wish I had remembered to take more but there is always next time.


----------



## klipsch

video is not working for me at the present ...


maybe you can make me one of these, but much wider, so I can stand at work:








https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sccarmichael/the-upstanding-desk


----------



## blah450

Andrew...freakin' awesome, man! You will have NO downtime from this point forward.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24662226
> 
> 
> video is not working for me at the present ...
> 
> 
> maybe you can make me one of these, but much wider, so I can stand at work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sccarmichael/the-upstanding-desk



Lets try that again -













BTW that's a cool project!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24663284
> 
> 
> Andrew...freakin' awesome, man! You will have NO downtime from this point forward.



Thanks Richard! Just wish I had more time.


----------



## klipsch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/540_60#post_24664946
> 
> 
> 
> BTW that's a cool project!



Agreed. I need to buy and/or make one!


----------



## Hoodcom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/510#post_24582247
> 
> 
> As a result of this past weekend's GTG at beastaudio's place, I was influenced to do some experimenting with sub placement in my room. Thanks to @ChopShop1 to helping me move everything around - it was no small task! As of now all 8 subs are up front and they sound really good.
> 
> 
> I was also influenced to pick up 16 X SI 18 drivers while visiting Stereo Integrity last Friday. Thanks to @Electrodynamic for the hookup on the stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pounding my 8 last night I'm wondering why the [email protected]## I'm considering installing all 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is to at least replace my 8 daytons with 8-16 D4 SI's for a better impedance match with my amps and of course a bit more output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very happy with the SI 18's in my living room and for the price these drivers are very hard to beat! In all honesty 8 drivers would be more than fine but these guys are hard to find now so I had to grab the lot when I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This of course means the Daytons (and possibly the enclosures) will be up for sale soon as well.
> 
> 
> Up front with 4 dual opposed boxes as a model for how the new setup will look and measure:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing them home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying the new goods in:



Goodness, Christmas in April, huh?











You do have me curious on what 16 subwoofers would look like in your home theater space.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hoodcom*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24671150
> 
> 
> Goodness, Christmas in April, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do have me curious on what 16 subwoofers would look like in your home theater space.



When the time comes, they are likely to all be stacked behind the screen in DO configurations.


----------



## Hoodcom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/570#post_24677748
> 
> 
> When the time comes, they are likely to all be stacked behind the screen in DO configurations.



That would be sweet, and I almost wish I had a projector so I have an excuse to stuff a ton of subwoofers behind a screen, but for now with my LCD TV, I cannot.










But going from 8 drivers to 16 drivers over-all, you're going to gain more output, especially in the low end. I'm curious what 7~ 10Hz would be like in your space after you get them all in place.


----------



## blah450

"space"...that's exactly where all that woofage is going to blast him to.


----------



## Gorilla83

Cut and dry fitted most of the parts for Mike's Dayton build this past weekend. Warped wood + dados on every panel = a big PITA to line up. Looks cool though.







From now on it's BB, MDF, or at least a decent birch ply only!


----------



## beastaudio

Two things:


Awesome stuff there for sure.


and


I loved my sweet little XXX18 came up in the windows after I watched that cleanup pass as a suggestion. Dimpling all the way around


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24701688
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff there for sure.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> I loved my sweet little XXX18 came up in the windows after I watched that cleanup pass as a suggestion. Dimpling all the way around





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24701688
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff there for sure.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> I loved my sweet little XXX18 came up in the windows after I watched that cleanup pass as a suggestion. Dimpling all the way around



Thanks B! I love that XXX18 video as well, I actually was just watching that yesterday. BTW we're overdue for catching up, I'll give you a shout tonight.


Also - completed phase 1.5 of the dust collection setup this weekend. This includes: Run of main trunk line, mount of blower motor, build out DIY cyclone and connect to main trunk/motor, custom window vent for excess dust, and plumbing of CNC and floor sweep to main line. The final stages will be to connect in the auxiliary tools later on. I've tested what is connected yesterday and it works awesome. 99% of the dust sits in the cyclone so it seems very effective.


Motor mounted to wall:
 

Hookup to dust boot on CNC:
 

Main line runs:
 

Connection to DIY cyclone - this thing works great
 
 
 

Excess fine dust blown outside in the woods vs. filter:
 


Floor sweep hookup - I love this thing!!


----------



## blah450

This is ridiculous, rilla!

Must put the most anal pro shop to shame (meant as a compliment to the nth of course!).

Everything is more than well-thought out and appears to be ridiculously functional (though you would know better than I!).


Bravo, sir! An awesome undertaking and awesome result.

I will need to venture south sometime in near future...


----------



## klipsch

haha I'm laughing right now...awesome. just awesome.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24735807
> 
> 
> This is ridiculous, rilla!
> 
> Must put the most anal pro shop to shame (meant as a compliment to the nth of course!).
> 
> Everything is more than well-thought out and appears to be ridiculously functional (though you would know better than I!).
> 
> 
> Bravo, sir! An awesome undertaking and awesome result.
> 
> I will need to venture south sometime in near future...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/500_100#post_24735973
> 
> 
> haha I'm laughing right now...awesome. just awesome.



Thanks guys. I'll admit it's gotten a bit out of hand with the workshop 'mods.' The wife came down to check it out on Sunday and was like "OK - I think you've got it pretty good now. Maybe it's time to clean out the garage again!?"


Damn.


----------



## carp

I showed some of your videos to our shop teacher at my school. His jaw hit the floor.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yeah this setup is so damn impressive.


Gonna keep this thread around for an awesome reference.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24745065
> 
> 
> I showed some of your videos to our shop teacher at my school. His jaw hit the floor.



Nice! I brought an old worker "shop/engineer" guy over last night to check it out and he loved it as well. It's funny seeing people start laughing when they see the room, heh.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24745144
> 
> 
> Yeah this setup is so damn impressive.
> 
> 
> Gonna keep this thread around for an awesome reference.



Thanks Scott!


BTW we've got to get a few of us together this summer before Austin leaves for Qatar!


----------



## beastaudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_60#post_24746790
> 
> 
> 
> BTW we've got to get a few of us together this summer before Austin leaves for Qatar!



YES


----------



## Sibuna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24746790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> BTW we've got to get a few of us together this summer before Austin leaves for Qatar!
Click to expand...

as long as its after i get back from Taiwan you KNOW ill be there


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24749842
> 
> 
> as long as its after i get back from Taiwan you KNOW ill be there



Good deal, let's start planning!


OK - I think I'm finally done upgrading/modding the shop for a while. Now I can spend time on projects rather than working on the shop. Finished up with the remainder of the dust collection and added a 4' roaming hose/sweep tool which is great for clearing off remaining dust from the table and floor. Also added a nice LED TV to keep me entertained while the machine is running.


----------



## btinindy

Come on, you could have put at least a 140" projector screen in there!


What an awesome setup. My "Want to do" list would be never ending with that setup. I thought I was fancy with a festool track saw, router and hepa dust collection!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btinindy*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24762093
> 
> 
> Come on, you could have put at least a 140" projector screen in there!
> 
> 
> What an awesome setup. My "Want to do" list would be never ending with that setup. I thought I was fancy with a festool track saw, router and hepa dust collection!



Heh, light control might be a little bit of an issue in this room. I would need some really serious lumens to fill out that screen.










Thanks for the complements. One can go a very long way with a nice track saw setup and router. IMO dust collection is a must once you realize just how nice it is!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600#post_24746790
> 
> 
> 
> BTW we've got to get a few of us together this summer before Austin leaves for Qatar!



Yes please! I have putting aside money for this.


----------



## ambesolman

Great workshop gorilla! I remember you telling me about the vacuum project you had in mind for your shop at beast's gtg. Looks like it turned out even better than I pictured it. The next step would be a push button operation where those all those hoses start flailing around sucking up all the dirt in there until it was clean. Kinda like a pool cleaner/roomba vacuum hybrid. Let us know when you get that video up😎


----------



## blah450




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600#post_24763959
> 
> 
> Great workshop gorilla! I remember you telling me about the vacuum project you had in mind for your shop at beast's gtg. Looks like it turned out even better than I pictured it. The next step would be a push button operation where those all those hoses start flailing around sucking up all the dirt in there until it was clean. Kinda like a pool cleaner/roomba vacuum hybrid. Let us know when you get that video up😎



a la Dr. Seuss??


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600#post_24764007
> 
> 
> a la Dr. Seuss??



Yeah, like a vacuum version of this...


----------



## blah450




----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600#post_24764263



Was wondering what you were referring to. I forgot all about that!


----------



## blah450




----------



## mhrischuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/570#post_24661339
> 
> 
> Doing some playing this past weekend - thought you guys may want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more to come now that I think I got a few small issues worked out.


Looking good Andrew!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24786768
> 
> 
> Looking good Andrew!



Thanks Mike! Currently working on building an entertainment center for my living room area to accommodate fitment of my SEOS center channel. Also building out some fathers day gifts for a father in law - a 3D puzzle/model of a fighter chopper.







Thought you might like that.


Uncut sheet - this is the rough/unfinished side of the sheet







Pretty nice stuff for the price
 


Liftoff picture - I literally pulled this up clean after cutting
 


Bottom of cabinet
 


Shelves - everything precise down to .002.








 

 
 
 
 


A cool video of cutting along the edge showing the potency of the dust collection


----------



## blah450

2 thousandths tolerance milling wood in the shed...nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## mhrischuk


Looks like a Russian helicopter.

 

2 thousandths is great. Totally unnecessary but that gives you confidence as the machine wears in, it will probably still stay close.

 

What are you doing for a paint/stain area?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24787916
> 
> 
> Looks like a Russian helicopter.
> 
> 
> 2 thousandths is great. Totally unnecessary but that gives you confidence as the machine wears in, it will probably still stay close.
> 
> 
> What are you doing for a paint/stain area?



I'd like something close to matching the floors downstairs - a light oak/bamboo would do nice. Going to pick up some General finishes stuff to play around in the next couple of weeks. Hoping to start assembly of the base cabinet this weekend.


----------



## mhrischuk


I meat are you doing your painting and staining in the shop I guess? All brush work?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24788014
> 
> 
> I meat are you doing your painting and staining in the shop I guess? All brush work?



I'll likely do that stuff outside. Too much stank and mess to mess around in the clean shop.


----------



## NWCgrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_50#post_24746790
> 
> 
> Nice! I brought an old worker "shop/engineer" guy over last night to check it out and he loved it as well. It's funny seeing people start laughing when they see the room, heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Scott!
> 
> 
> BTW we've got to get a few of us together this summer before Austin leaves for Qatar!



I spoke with Austin yesterday, man Qatar is no vacation paradise.


----------



## carp

CRAP!!!! He's still there?!?! He loaned me his Darby awhile back and I shipped it back to him last week. I hope he has someone that comes by and checks on the house and picks it up. I texted him but haven't heard anything.


----------



## NWCgrad

He is still working in DC area while doing overseas screening. Truly sucks big time prepping the family for a DoD overseas move, a crap ton of paperwork and medical appointments. My family had to get diplomatic passports - that was a huge Clusterf'. I am having lunch with him next week.


Hope to make a GTG before he leaves.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NWCgrad*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24788128
> 
> 
> I spoke with Austin yesterday, man Qatar is no vacation paradise.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NWCgrad*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24788480
> 
> 
> He is still working in DC area while doing overseas screening. Truly sucks big time prepping the family for a DoD overseas move, a crap ton of paperwork and medical appointments. My family had to get diplomatic passports - that was a huge Clusterf'. I am having lunch with him next week.
> 
> 
> Hope to make a GTG before he leaves.



He is nuts, LOL. I chatted with him for a bit yesterday trying to see what his time looks like before he takes off.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600#post_24788989
> 
> 
> 
> He is nuts, LOL. I chatted with him for a bit yesterday trying to see what his time looks like before he takes off.



What's he going there for? He being deployed?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24790530
> 
> 
> What's he going there for? He being deployed?



His wife took an opportunity over there and he and his daughter are coming along.


----------



## ambesolman

Must be a hell of an opportunity


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600#post_24791364
> 
> 
> Must be a hell of an opportunity



Exact same thing I was thinking.


----------



## NWCgrad

Austin and his wife have provided a tremendous amount of service to this nation over the past ten plus years of war. I am humbled.


----------



## NWCgrad

Finally made it all the way through this epic thread! All I can say is wow....'Rilla you are my DIY hero. I make lots of plans and little follow through, you on the other hand are all action. Very freakin cool the amount of work you have put into the NC project.ABSOLUTEawesomeness.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NWCgrad*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24791554
> 
> 
> Austin and his wife have provided a tremendous amount of service to this nation over the past ten plus years of war. I am humbled.



Much respect there - they have (and still are) making tremendous personal sacrifices for which I am very appreciate.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NWCgrad*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24791660
> 
> 
> Finally made it all the way through this epic thread! All I can say is wow....'Rilla you are my DIY hero. I make lots of plans and little follow through, you on the other hand are all action. Very freakin cool the amount of work you have put into the NC project.ABSOLUTEawesomeness.



Thanks man! Every so often I'll browse through this thread to remind myself how nuts I can be at times.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NWCgrad*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/630#post_24791554
> 
> 
> Austin and his wife have provided a tremendous amount of service to this nation over the past ten plus years of war. I am humbled.



+1


----------



## Gorilla83

So had some time today to play around with a slightly different model of the dual opposed box I was thinking of doing before. 21" wide, 22" tall, and 38" deep with double baffles on both sides. It's roughly around 7.25 net cubes so a little smaller than ideal, but a stack of these (4 on each side of my center channel) would fit nicely. 1db wouldn't be a ton of concern with 16 drivers and 14k watts anyway.







Dados on the sides, vertical and horizontal bracing, and bottom panel.


I'd like to think this would be quite stiff.









 
 
 
 
 


In a stain this might look quite nice:
 



This fits beautifully on 2 sheets. If I wind up building these I'd be happy to cut them for others as well:


----------



## beastaudio

I might be missing something, but where is the 4th side of the box on that cutsheet?


----------



## ambesolman

Definitely looks like it'd be a stiffy👍


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24793217
> 
> 
> I might be missing something, but where is the 4th side of the box on that cutsheet?



In order, first sheet has left, right, top, and bottom panels. Bottom panel has the dado groves for vertical bracing, and both inner baffles on it.


----------



## beastaudio

Got it. Thought that was 4 separate panels.


----------



## NWCgrad

That looks like a nice cabinet...I bet a bunch of those stuffed with SI 18's driven by the LG clone would be sweet. Hmmm.


----------



## klipsch

It has been 4 hours ... is it built yet?


----------



## SeekingNirvana

what program do you use for the cut sheet? is it that dolphin website?


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24793689
> 
> 
> Got it. Thought that was 4 separate panels.



Yes sir.







It's hard to tell from the cut sheet since everything is scaled so small.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NWCgrad*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24793841
> 
> 
> That looks like a nice cabinet...I bet a bunch of those stuffed with SI 18's driven by the LG clone would be sweet. Hmmm.



No doubt. The clone amps are great matches for the d2s, and the peavey/crest amps are great with the D4s.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klipsch*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24794054
> 
> 
> It has been 4 hours ... is it built yet?



Ha, I wish my man.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeekingNirvana*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24794352
> 
> 
> what program do you use for the cut sheet? is it that dolphin website?



Vectric Aspire.

http://www.vectric.com/products/aspire.html


----------



## Reefdvr27

Shop looks great. I love watching your projects. I wish I was as crafty.


Finally Subscribed as I forget you have this on going thread


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24797935
> 
> 
> Shop looks great. I love watching your projects. I wish I was as crafty.
> 
> 
> Finally Subscribed as I forget you have this on going thread



Thanks Dave! Now that I'm almost done 'building' out the shop I have an urge to rip apart the theater and start over, lol. Especially after reading your thread.







It's safe to say I'm addicted to projects, haha.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/630#post_24799140
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave! Now that I'm almost done 'building' out the shop I have an urge to rip apart the theater and start over, lol. Especially after reading your thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's safe to say I'm addicted to projects, haha.


Well you seem to have a knack for it. I actually skimmed back to the front of this thread and man things have come a long way. You'll find something to do. I'm going to be running my wires this weekend and it is gong to be tough due to the framing, so I am still putting together my plans today. I am going to take the weekend to do it and get prepped for sheetrock.


Looking back I noticed your wall traps and I am intrigued, they looked really simple to build. Where did you get the insulation for them? Also the corner traps you built, I did not see the inners, unless I missed it, but do you have any pics of your build for the corner traps? If you noticed in the picture I am modeling my room off of, there are front corner traps, kind of hard to see them, however they look custom though. I priced them and they are pretty expensive for something floor to celling. Looking at your pics of all your traps, I may just build my own now.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24799567
> 
> 
> Well you seem to have a knack for it. I actually skimmed back to the front of this thread and man things have come a long way. You'll find something to do. I'm going to be running my wires this weekend and it is gong to be tough due to the framing, so I am still putting together my plans today. I am going to take the weekend to do it and get prepped for sheetrock.
> 
> 
> Looking back I noticed your wall traps and I am intrigued, they looked really simple to build. Where did you get the insulation for them? Also the corner traps you built, I did not see the inners, unless I missed it, but do you have any pics of your build for the corner traps? If you noticed in the picture I am modeling my room off of, there are front corner traps, kind of hard to see them, however they look custom though. I priced them and they are pretty expensive for something floor to celling. Looking at your pics of all your traps, I may just build my own now.



Dave,


Building treatments (frames/wrapping) is about as easy as it gets for DIY work. I got my rigid fiberboard from a local insulation supplier - they are pretty easy to find. You could just as easily use Roxul Safe N sound for those as well though and go super thick in the corners. 2-3 3" layers of that would really get it done for the lower frequencies. The corner traps are built in principal the exact same way, they are just thicker than the wall treatments in most cases. In many cases it is effective to leave an air gap behind the insulation as it makes it a bit more effective.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/630#post_24799617
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> Building treatments (frames/wrapping) is about as easy as it gets for DIY work. I got my rigid fiberboard from a local insulation supplier - they are pretty easy to find. You could just as easily use Roxul Safe N sound for those as well though and go super thick in the corners. 2-3 3" layers of that would really get it done for the lower frequencies. The corner traps are built in principal the exact same way, they are just thicker than the wall treatments in most cases. In many cases it is effective to leave an air gap behind the insulation as it makes it a bit more effective.


Cool, so essentially the corners are the same just taller? I thought I had seen you post where you stacked them in triangles or was that someone else? Working hands on in this room has defiantly given me more confidence on working on projects. I will certainly not hesitate to get my feet wet in some DIY, but honestly I am so happy with my set up, I really don't need anything right yet. If the Triax's work as well in the new room, I may not need anything for quite some time. However I am still love struck from Brandon's set up. My highlight was when we demoed the Metallica in thorough the never. I remember that one bass drop in the middle of the song, I believe it was "One". It was awesome, It felt like I came out of my seat and my stomach got that funny little feeling, that was so bad [email protected]@. I know everyone else felt it. I would love to duplicate that someday.


----------



## beastaudio

You could sell those triaxes and get some serious DIY sub love going in there and recreate it, along with some extra capital to spend on other fun goodies in a quickness! Haha


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/630#post_24800082
> 
> 
> You could sell those triaxes and get some serious DIY sub love going in there and recreate it, along with some extra capital to spend on other fun goodies in a quickness! Haha


I did toy with selling everything and getting 3 215's, but I don't think they will have enough bass, actually I know







I am going to wait and see what comes down the road in the next year. For now I am happy, I am going to enjoy this stuff for awhile. Heard rumors of a Danley SM60 HT version also want to see if Mark Seaton comes up with something or a Sealed version of the 215's. The only goodies I have coming is the Emotiva XMC 1. I got on the list and I am going to take a shot at it. Also a couple of new amps. If I don't get any word on the XMC 1 anytime soon, I am going to start looking at something else or roll with the 4520 with my 3 channel Emotiva XPA-3 for the time being. Gotta work on a screen and chairs first. That will be mission #1 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ufokillerz

can't wait to see some updates on that entertainment center! i'll be down there soon as we get something figured out, in my newly supercharged suv hah. hopefully i dont get pulled over flying down there.


----------



## mhrischuk

If you get the 4520 just remember I told you so.


----------



## beastaudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_60#post_24800128
> 
> 
> I did toy with selling everything and getting 3 215's, but I don't think they will have enough bass, actually I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to wait and see what comes down the road in the next year. For now I am happy, I am going to enjoy this stuff for awhile. Heard rumors of a Danley SM60 HT version also want to see if Mark Seaton comes up with something or a Sealed version of the 215's. The only goodies I have coming is the Emotiva XMC 1. I got on the list and I am going to take a shot at it. Also a couple of new amps. If I don't get any word on the XMC 1 anytime soon, I am going to start looking at something else or roll with the 4520 with my 3 channel Emotiva XPA-3 for the time being. Gotta work on a screen and chairs first. That will be mission #1 in a couple of weeks.



The 215RM is going to be a sealed version I do believe







So at at least that option is already in the works


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/630#post_24800128
> 
> 
> I did toy with selling everything and getting 3 215's, but I don't think they will have enough bass, actually I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to wait and see what comes down the road in the next year. For now I am happy, I am going to enjoy this stuff for awhile. Heard rumors of a Danley SM60 HT version also want to see if Mark Seaton comes up with something or a Sealed version of the 215's. The only goodies I have coming is the Emotiva XMC 1. I got on the list and I am going to take a shot at it. Also a couple of new amps. If I don't get any word on the XMC 1 anytime soon, I am going to start looking at something else or roll with the 4520 with my 3 channel Emotiva XPA-3 for the time being. Gotta work on a screen and chairs first. That will be mission #1 in a couple of weeks.



I hope you see the xmc1. The Dirac is intriguing and I hope it's not a super lite version, but maybe we'll see. I'm meeting up with a few folks for emofest in a couple of weeks and will see if they have a working unit. Anybody wanna join us?


What are you using for speakers now? Did you sell the noesis and the danleys? Btw, you were right about the rx8s needing a little more juice. The extra oomph is nice.


I've kicked around the idea of DIY too since I really want to add a second sub. Just broke at the moment. Beast, what's the ballpark figure if I wanted to build a couple of your DO boxes incl the subs?


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/630#post_24802236
> 
> 
> I hope you see the xmc1. The Dirac is intriguing and I hope it's not a super lite version, but maybe we'll see. I'm meeting up with a few folks for emofest in a couple of weeks and will see if they have a working unit. Anybody wanna join us?
> 
> 
> What are you using for speakers now? Did you sell the noesis and the danleys? Btw, you were right about the rx8s needing a little more juice. The extra oomph is nice.
> 
> 
> I've kicked around the idea of DIY too since I really want to add a second sub. Just broke at the moment. Beast, what's the ballpark figure if I wanted to build a couple of your DO boxes incl the subs?


212's are my mains right now. I sold the Danleys to Gooddoc. I actually texted him the other day as he was missing for awhile. He is fine, just busy.


I would like to go to Emofest, but a little far. I think Atlanta is the closest event to me? I'm going to gamble on the XMC 1, hopefully not to buggy.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24800128
> 
> 
> I did toy with selling everything and getting 3 215's, but I don't think they will have enough bass, actually I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to wait and see what comes down the road in the next year. For now I am happy, I am going to enjoy this stuff for awhile. Heard rumors of a Danley SM60 HT version also want to see if Mark Seaton comes up with something or a Sealed version of the 215's. The only goodies I have coming is the Emotiva XMC 1. I got on the list and I am going to take a shot at it. Also a couple of new amps. If I don't get any word on the XMC 1 anytime soon, I am going to start looking at something else or roll with the 4520 with my 3 channel Emotiva XPA-3 for the time being. Gotta work on a screen and chairs first. That will be mission #1 in a couple of weeks.



If you've got a desire to do something DIY, you know where you can find some design/build help. I'd be happy to design and cut something custom for you.







8-16 SI sealed is just what the doc ordered.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorilla83*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/630#post_24802784
> 
> 
> If you've got a desire to do something DIY, you know where you can find some design/build help. I'd be happy to design and cut something custom for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-16 SI sealed is just what the doc ordered.


Thank you very much!! We will defiantly talk about that more towards the fall. I figure by then it will be time to upgrade


----------



## Gorilla83

Got a chance to finish cutting and put together a friend's sealed enclosure today - twin Dayton Ultimax 15's in a front firing configuration. After some communciation issues with the machine, we got going again.










From screen to machine - My buddy Mike (deantown on here) designed the box and we got silly with bracing and complexity for such a simple enclosure, heh. Dados on all 6 sides includes recesses on the top and bottom of the entire panel. We toyed with this 'HD cabinet ply' which isn't the best with knots and warping but we made it work for a very reasonable price. I'm hoping he starts a build thread soon.


Sketchup mockup:
 


Doing some toolpathing:
 


Cutting:
 



Dry fit and assembly - this part was a lot of fun!


----------



## blah450

Ri-dun-cu-lous, Andrew.

Phenomenal bracing (love that brace bracket design), dadoes, recesses...fantastic!

One or two subs for deantown?

Hope he enjoys!


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blah450*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24805924
> 
> 
> Ri-dun-cu-lous, Andrew.
> 
> Phenomenal bracing (love that brace bracket design), dadoes, recesses...fantastic!
> 
> One or two subs for deantown?
> 
> Hope he enjoys!



Thanks Richard - Mike (Deantown) actually did the design for this one with a bit of input from me. I even taught him to use the toolpathing program (Aspire) so he's gotten pretty far into it.







He's doing this one box with two subs for now. With the program info all on file, he might be tempted to add another down the line though.


----------



## beastaudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_60#post_24802236
> 
> 
> I hope you see the xmc1. The Dirac is intriguing and I hope it's not a super lite version, but maybe we'll see. I'm meeting up with a few folks for emofest in a couple of weeks and will see if they have a working unit. Anybody wanna join us?
> 
> 
> What are you using for speakers now? Did you sell the noesis and the danleys? Btw, you were right about the rx8s needing a little more juice. The extra oomph is nice.
> 
> 
> I've kicked around the idea of DIY too since I really want to add a second sub. Just broke at the moment. Beast, what's the ballpark figure if I wanted to build a couple of your DO boxes incl the subs?



A single sub box you can manage to fit onto 2 sheets of ply, but cost for that is anyone's guess. Pricing on good ply is very regionally and supply sensitive. For a good assumption, say $50 per sheet. You can potentially come in lower. Glue, stain, screws/brad nails, sanding discs etc you can add another $50 for all of that, then you are just looking at what type of speaker terminal you want on it, and driver cost. The SI's can be purchased at $160 right now, so all in, you are looking less than $500 for a single completed dual opposed box if you DIY'd it. Add amplification and have some fun. If you already have the amp, then you are good to go







Keep in mind that this is a $500 box that could easily go up against a submersive with the proper DSP and power. If you are looking to add more but don't plan on going the multiples route, then a ported box like the martysub would be a great option for a lot of extra output down to the tuning freq and might be a better option for those not looking to add 8+ drivers in the long run.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/660#post_24809233
> 
> 
> A single sub box you can manage to fit onto 2 sheets of ply, but cost for that is anyone's guess. Pricing on good ply is very regionally and supply sensitive. For a good assumption, say $50 per sheet. You can potentially come in lower. Glue, stain, screws/brad nails, sanding discs etc you can add another $50 for all of that, then you are just looking at what type of speaker terminal you want on it, and driver cost. The SI's can be purchased at $160 right now, so all in, you are looking less than $500 for a single completed dual opposed box if you DIY'd it. Add amplification and have some fun. If you already have the amp, then you are good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that this is a $500 box that could easily go up against a submersive with the proper DSP and power. If you are looking to add more but don't plan on going the multiples route, then a ported box like the martysub would be a great option for a lot of extra output down to the tuning freq and might be a better option for those not looking to add 8+ drivers in the long run.



Thanks Brandon. Well, I basically want to go as low as I can. My hsu vtf3 (now with turbo!) is good to 16hz, but now (thanks to you and the rest of the gtg bass nuts) I realize I'm missing out on a lot down under that.

What's the volume necessary for that box?

Recommended amp and power?

Is there a preferred speaker terminal for some reason?

Maybe the 'rilla master wants to design and cut a flat pack sometime in the future😳?


----------



## beastaudio

Volume on my box right now is around 9 cuft. You could get away with 8 or go as large as 10 without much change.


Required power? You were hearing mine with only 400 watts each, but that was to 8







Around 1,000 REAL watts per driver would be a good spot. Good amps are the Peavey ipr series, crest pro-lite series, clones, any of the big hitters really....


Speaker terminals, most like speakons, and I love them too. but I went with giant 8 block terminals so I could directly wire each speaker's voicecoil to its own terminal to give me the ability to rewire the whole system without having to pull drivers everytime : )


----------



## klipsch

Beautiful work on that dual enclosure ... making it look easy


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beastaudio*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/660#post_24809803
> 
> 
> Volume on my box right now is around 9 cuft. You could get away with 8 or go as large as 10 without much change.
> 
> 
> Required power? You were hearing mine with only 400 watts each, but that was to 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 1,000 REAL watts per driver would be a good spot. Good amps are the Peavey ipr series, crest pro-lite series, clones, any of the big hitters really....
> 
> 
> Speaker terminals, most like speakons, and I love them too. but I went with giant 8 block terminals so I could directly wire each speaker's voicecoil to its own terminal to give me the ability to rewire the whole system without having to pull drivers everytime : )



8-10 cuft, cool. Know if any free programs that could help me design and determine the best dimensions for my box? I'm kind of limited for space on my front wall but could set it/them as end tables on either side of the couch. If I were going to try and stain it to make it pretty, what wood should I go with?


I'll look into the amps, is crown another option?


What's the point of separately wiring each voice coil? Sounds the same as biamping/bi-wiring😕


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/660#post_24811598
> 
> 
> 8-10 cuft, cool. Know if any free programs that could help me design and determine the best dimensions for my box? I'm kind of limited for space on my front wall but could set it/them as end tables on either side of the couch. If I were going to try and stain it to make it pretty, what wood should I go with?
> 
> 
> I'll look into the amps, is crown another option?
> 
> 
> What's the point of separately wiring each voice coil? Sounds the same as biamping/bi-wiring😕


Thinking about building yourself some cabs? Cool. Speaker power is another option. I think if I do something down the road here, that is what I would be using.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/660#post_24811626
> 
> 
> Thinking about building yourself some cabs? Cool. Speaker power is another option. I think if I do something downy he road here, that is what I would be using.



Thanks Dave. May not be for a while but can't hurt to try. Built a panel that came out well so guess this is the next step. The bracing seems like the most difficult part. My main thing is I want to go lower and I don't have submersive or triax money so...

For aesthetic (and $) reasons, I'm going to keep the mains as is until I have a more dedicated space, then may venture towards some danleys in a nice wood grain😉


----------



## Scott Simonian

Quad 15's. Can be done for a little over $1k with the amp/dsp. How bout it ambesolman?


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/660#post_24812795
> 
> 
> Quad 15's. Can be done for a little over $1k with the amp/dsp. How bout it ambesolman?



No room for four separate subs😕 Dual opposed 15s or 18s in two boxes would be more feasible.


How bout it Scott?


----------



## Scott Simonian

That's exactly what I was thinking when I mentioned it.










Four of these: http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-um15-22-15-ultimax-dvc-subwoofer-2-ohms-per-coil--295-514 


One of these: http://www.parts-express.com/behringer-nu3000dsp-inuke-3000-watt-power-amplifier-with-dsp--248-6706 


And if you don't even want to bother having to make enclosures, then add in four of these (stack on top of one another to save footprint): http://www.parts-express.com/knock-down-mdf-30-cu-ft-subwoofer-cabinet-for-dayton-audio-15-ultimax-subwoofer--300-7082 


Or build them yourself in any configuration you desire.


It's time, bro and I'll be there to help you through the whole thing. So will all these fine gentlemen.












Oh... 18's, eh?


----------



## beastaudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/660_60#post_24811598
> 
> 
> 8-10 cuft, cool. Know if any free programs that could help me design and determine the best dimensions for my box? I'm kind of limited for space on my front wall but could set it/them as end tables on either side of the couch. If I were going to try and stain it to make it pretty, what wood should I go with?
> 
> 
> I'll look into the amps, is crown another option?
> 
> 
> What's the point of separately wiring each voice coil? Sounds the same as biamping/bi-wiring😕


_HEY SCOTT, QUIT TRYING TO TALK HIM DOWN FROM 18's YOU PUNK!!!!_ Haha...


Essentially, you can use Scott to model response for you depending on size, but they will be too close to hear much difference between 8-10 cuft, where 10 might yield you a little more efficiency but could see xmax numbers coming into play. with 4 total 18's at some point, you won't have any issues with nearfield placement methinks










For box dimensions, play with this free calc once you deem what ballpark size you want to build out:

http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxcalcs.asp 


just scroll down to the square box dimensions and enter in what you are looking for size-wise and work from there. Basically subtract around .5 cuft for bracing and driver displacement is a good starting point.


Stain is tricky. I am not sure if you saw the SEOS build I had that was in the back room, but that was just a plain ole minwax stain with several coats of verathane (like polyurethane) on top. It came out quite well, but other folks will suggest you try things like actual dye's and such if you really want to get a killer look. I have never tried that stuff, but it does very much interest me for whenever I go to build my next fun project







I just need to find a place to put more speakers...haha.


Crown makes great amps, but I have learned the hard way that you always want to err on the side of more power as opposed to less. The berry that scott suggested would be good, the peavey a little better and speakerpower being the best option but $$$ IMO.


Separating the VC's I did purely for the ease of rewiring if I want to change the VC configs for different amp loads or whatever, without having to remove the drivers from the box. Yea I guess it kind of is like bi-wiring at least from what the terminal looks like on the box, I just simply looped the voicecoils at the exterior terminal as opposed to right on the woofer itself. They both yield the same result. Check out the last couple pages of the corinthian build thread where I was seriously confused until it finally clicked for me and I understood it all... Diagrams are there to see how I did it, but most just do all the wiring in the box and use a speakon or standard terminal.


----------



## Gorilla83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/600_100#post_24812825
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking when I mentioned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four of these: http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-um15-22-15-ultimax-dvc-subwoofer-2-ohms-per-coil--295-514
> 
> 
> One of these: http://www.parts-express.com/behringer-nu3000dsp-inuke-3000-watt-power-amplifier-with-dsp--248-6706
> 
> 
> And if you don't even want to bother having to make enclosures, then add in four of these (stack on top of one another to save footprint): http://www.parts-express.com/knock-down-mdf-30-cu-ft-subwoofer-cabinet-for-dayton-audio-15-ultimax-subwoofer--300-7082
> 
> 
> Or build them yourself in any configuration you desire.
> 
> 
> It's time, bro and I'll be there to help you through the whole thing. So will all these fine gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... 18's, eh?



I really like the 15" ultimax drivers, but with the pricing on the SI18's it's hard NOT to buy them. More displacement overall and still a very quality driver for less (or roughly about the same with shipping) money.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/660#post_24812825
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking when I mentioned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four of these: http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-um15-22-15-ultimax-dvc-subwoofer-2-ohms-per-coil--295-514
> 
> 
> One of these: http://www.parts-express.com/behringer-nu3000dsp-inuke-3000-watt-power-amplifier-with-dsp--248-6706
> 
> 
> And if you don't even want to bother having to make enclosures, then add in four of these (stack on top of one another to save footprint): http://www.parts-express.com/knock-down-mdf-30-cu-ft-subwoofer-cabinet-for-dayton-audio-15-ultimax-subwoofer--300-7082
> 
> 
> Or build them yourself in any configuration you desire.
> 
> 
> It's time, bro and I'll be there to help you through the whole thing. So will all these fine gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... 18's, eh?



Is the inuke 3000dsp enough for 4 ultimax subs? I would think the 6000 dsp would be better right? I'm talking about real power.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I wasn't talking about 'fake' power.







People need to realize you aren't constantly at the limit with power and driver capability. If this is happening then that person really, really needs to upgrade immediately.


6000 can not do 2ohm loads so it's out. The 3000 does 1kw @ 2ohms so that's 500w per driver. He could buy TWO 6000's and power each driver with that. Not a bad idea, really but it doubles the cost of amp and I was trying to sell Amb on 'teh cheap'.










I was just trying to get "it out there" that he could build a system similar to TWO Submersives for a low, low price. Wanted Ambesolman to see that it is a very realistic goal. I agree you could go higher on amp but in reality we are talking about maybe the possibility of 3dB more output total but that ignores the realities of the driver receiving large signals and being subjected to them. IE: power compression. While sims and napkin plots would suggest you could and should it doesn't mean the end all. Plus he could buy a larger amp in the future, really.



It's DIY so obviously you can go about it so many different ways. A lot more options than what is available on the ID market. A LOT.


But anyhoo... this is Drew's thread about omgCNCmuthaf**ka!


----------



## Pain Infliction

I forgot about the 6000 not able to do 2ohm.


----------



## ambesolman

Gorilla, are you still using the daytons? How would they compare to the SI18? In the interest of saving money that's the direction I'm leaning towards. I don't understand which model I'd need, dual 2 or dual 4ohm?


Is it possible to run both subs off of one channel in cast I want to build another?


----------



## Scott Simonian

Incredibly close. The SI18HT has a moderate bit of extra burst output which might be worth it to you since you have desires for high output


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/660#post_24816072
> 
> 
> Incredibly close. The SI18HT has a moderate bit of extra burst output which might be worth it to you since you have desires for high output


----------



## Scott Simonian

If you want to do that then you should skip both and get the 18" Ultimax when it comes out at the end of the month.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/660#post_24816150
> 
> 
> If you want to do that then you should skip both and get the 18" Ultimax when it comes out at the end of the month.



I'll likely pass, it's impressive though! What about the dual 2/4ohm thing?


----------



## blah450




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1428456/gorilla83s-humble-basement-hangout/660#post_24816150
> 
> 
> If you want to do that then you should skip both and get the 18" Ultimax when it comes out at the end of the month.



waiting.....zzzzzzzzzz.........


----------



## Pain Infliction

Is that Buford T Justice? ^^^


----------



## blah450

Why, yes sir, it is.

I feel honored that it would take someone from the Lone Star state to see that.


----------



## Gorilla83

ambesolman said:


> Gorilla, are you still using the daytons? How would they compare to the SI18? In the interest of saving money that's the direction I'm leaning towards. I don't understand which model I'd need, dual 2 or dual 4ohm?
> 
> Is it possible to run both subs off of one channel in cast I want to build another?


Yes, still running the Daytons right now in the theater. I will have them up for sale actually in the not too distant future. I've got all those SI's to swap out. In my experience using both drivers extensively, there is really no noticeable difference between the two. The biggest benefits from the SI that I can see are price and availability of different VC configurations.


----------



## Pain Infliction

blah450 said:


> Why, yes sir, it is.
> I feel honored that it would take someone from the Lone Star state to see that.



hahaha. I am kinda young for those movies too. I am only 32, but those Smokey and the Bandit movies are awesome!


----------



## beastaudio

Oh man! I knew it was the Sheriff the first time I saw that pic! I have watched that movie more times than I would like to admit, but not recently....


----------



## Pain Infliction

beastaudio said:


> Oh man! I knew it was the Sheriff the first time I saw that pic! I have watched that movie more times than I would like to admit, but not recently....


Probably because it is not in DTS-HD. :grin:


----------



## blah450

beastaudio said:


> Oh man! I knew it was the Sheriff the first time I saw that pic! I have watched that movie more times than I would like to admit, but not recently....


Yup. Best promo the Trans-am and Coors ever had.:grin:


----------



## popalock

Scott Simonian said:


> If you want to do that then you should skip both and get the 18" Ultimax when it comes out at the end of the month.


The UM-18 _STILL_ doesn't exist?!?!


----------



## blah450

Love the new avatar, popa!


----------



## Gorilla83

It's been quite a while so I've been overdue for a theater/basement room update.  I'd been putting off doing a black ceiling and ceiling treatments for quite some time, and I finally gave in with some encouragement from my good buddy Archaea. I have on order 3 cartons of Certainteed Theater black F ceiling tiles which should be in this week with any luck. I hope so as I'm going through withdrawl!  Along with that projects I decided I'd add some more treatments including the entire back wall, more above ceiling, and some massive 4' side panels. Here we go:

Completed this week: 
-Swap 8 X Dayton 18" drivers for 8 X SI D4 drivers which gives me a better impedance match with my IPR amplifers. I've got 8 more of these guys that will eventually get installed this summer. 
-Teardown of existing ceiling, what a mess! 
-Paint 3 coats of flat back on existing white grid 
-Paint existing can lights and HVAC return diffuser black
-Add additional R38 in ceiling joints to complete the entire listening area. I'm planning on adding a few more batts around the perimeter for a full 2' thick in that area for absolute absorption. 
-While I had the ceiling out, I figured I would run 2 more speaker lines up front to give me additional wiring options.  

To do this week and coming weekend:
-Cut and Install new theater black ceiling tiles
-Cut frames for front and side wall treatments (I have 16 X 1 by 4's at the house now ready to go). Front wall treatment will be 12' wide x 7' high. Side panels built for the left and right walls right in front of the screen will be roughly 7'5" tall by 42" wide. The sides will help tremendously with both light and sound absorption.  
-Trim and install insulation panels into treatment frames (using 4-8" of Roxul Safe n sound)

Some progress pics from this week - excuse the mess, heh.

Teardown and before masking and painting:


Paint grid and install 8 batts of R34! 
-This step was a PITA and tedious but it came out really nice. 









'Murder out' lights and diffuser:









Stay tuned for updates this week!


----------



## carp

Andrew, having been at Jonathan's before and after he did that to his ceiling I can tell you that it will be well worth it! 

The insulation above the drop ceiling is huge too, I could tell just walking in his room that the acoustics had completely changed for the better.


----------



## Gorilla83

carp said:


> Andrew, having been at Jonathan's before and after he did that to his ceiling I can tell you that it will be well worth it!
> 
> The insulation above the drop ceiling is huge too, I could tell just walking in his room that the acoustics had completely changed for the better.


I'm really looking forward to getting it done and trying it out soon. Jonathan got me excited for this project.  

I had quite a bit of insulation in the ceiling before, but when I'm finished I will have just about double what was there before. 

Also forgot to mention I added some sound deadening to the can lights, diffuser, and other components to kill any odd noises up there.


----------



## JimWilson

For the next GTG you might want to ensure your wife is out of the house _before_ Jonathan gets there. I get the feel she'll want to have a discussion with him about the things he says to you in the future...


----------



## craig john

carp said:


> Andrew, having been at Jonathan's before and after he did that to his ceiling I can tell you that it will be well worth it!
> 
> The insulation above the drop ceiling is huge too, I could tell just walking in his room that the acoustics had completely changed for the better.


+1. I've had a "real" acoustic dropped ceiling with black tiles and a black grid for a number of years. I would rank it as a "10" improvement over my old, white, cheap ceiling tile ceiling. To put that in perspective, the other things in my theater I would rank as a "10" upgrade are the 3 Submersive HP's, the Triad Platinums, the SeymourAV xD AT screen and Audyssey XT32. The ceiling is an upgrade for BOTH the audio and the video. Not many things you can do that have a significant affect on BOTH aspects of the HT. 

Craig


----------



## MIkeDuke

Man alive you DIY guys love to make a mess . I am sure the ceiling will be very nice when it's all done. I never really thought about the ceiling too much. I can't do what you and Craig did so I just put 2 GIK 244's up there. Not nearly as complex as what you guys did(are doing though). But it should make quite the improvement.


----------



## Archaea

Well I'll redirect to craig john and my experience of his extraodinarely impressive theater space! His black ceiling tiles, and acoustic treatments caught my attention in January, and a month ago or so he helped direct me towards some of the same paths in my space. I'm glad to see Andrew doing this too. It is an immensive upgrade!

Jim, when you see the change (or Andrew's wife for that matter) there won't be any finger pointing --- just oooohs and ahhhhs along with Andrew's undoubted satisfaction based smile that this particular theater room modification was well worth the time and expense.

You know -- we have a pretty cool crowd of friends on these boards!


----------



## MIkeDuke

I admit, when I went over Craig's house I was confused. He said those black ceiling tiles were part of his room treatment and I barely saw any other. I know he has some on the front wall as well. And in the space above his ceiling he has some sort of treatment. He said he is using a drop ceiling. I will admit I don't know what that is. I found it an interesting setup though when compared to my room where all of the treatments are GIK and easily seen. I also have about 1ft of basic insulation above my head and in one of my other walls but I doubt it's at the level that you guys are talking about.


----------



## Gorilla83

JimWilson said:


> For the next GTG you might want to ensure your wife is out of the house _before_ Jonathan gets there. I get the feel she'll want to have a discussion with him about the things he says to you in the future...


Believe it or not my wife was on board with the idea from the beginning! The only part she doesn't like is me spending so much time in the shop or in the theater.  



craig john said:


> +1. I've had a "real" acoustic dropped ceiling with black tiles and a black grid for a number of years. I would rank it as a "10" improvement over my old, white, cheap ceiling tile ceiling. To put that in perspective, the other things in my theater I would rank as a "10" upgrade are the 3 Submersive HP's, the Triad Platinums, the SeymourAV xD AT screen and Audyssey XT32. The ceiling is an upgrade for BOTH the audio and the video. Not many things you can do that have a significant affect on BOTH aspects of the HT.
> 
> Craig


Craig - Since Jonathan got his motivation from you I believe you are due the "real" credit for the inspiration of this project. I can't wait to get everything buttoned up for a listen and viewing.  These tiles can't get here soon enough! 

Just got back from a lunch trip to Home depot for a few more batts of R38. I'm going to go double around the perimeter of the room which will give me a full 2' of pink fluffy in that area. Fortunately my joists are over 1' deep (to floor above) and I have about 1' between the joists and the tiles leaving me ample room for some serious absorption.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Do you think I would be better off doing a drop ceiling in my theater or just using sheetrock? I love the idea of being able to access wires and such. I would not be able to drop it very much, the tracks would have to be to the studs. But I love the thought of the acoustic panels. Whada ya think? Brandon said I would be chasing noise?


----------



## Gorilla83

Reefdvr27 said:


> Do you think I would be better off doing a drop ceiling in my theater or just using sheetrock? I love the idea of being able to access wires and such. I would not be able to drop it very much, the tracks would have to be to the studs. But I love the thought of the acoustic panels. Whada ya think? Brandon said I would be chasing noise?


You will need at least a few inches above the tracks to be able to slide the tiles in. If the grid is tight and you keep weight on the tiles, and "decouple the track from the wall, they should not rattle. There are certainly acoustic benefits to using the right tiles, but there are also plenty of options to treat a sheetrock ceiling.


----------



## klipsch

Reefdvr27 said:


> Do you think I would be better off doing a drop ceiling in my theater or just using sheetrock? I love the idea of being able to access wires and such. I would not be able to drop it very much, the tracks would have to be to the studs. But I love the thought of the acoustic panels. Whada ya think? Brandon said I would be chasing noise?




http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/soundproofing101/4-elements-of-soundproofing-for-construction/

If you want to isolate sound, there are other options ... the sheetrock route for a ceiling is generally a combination of clips, channel, sheetrock+greenglue+sheetrock, with cheap insulation behind it ...


----------



## Reefdvr27

Gorilla83 said:


> You will need at least a few inches above the tracks to be able to slide the tiles in. If the grid is tight and you keep weight on the tiles, and "decouple the track from the wall, they should not rattle. There are certainly acoustic benefits to using the right tiles, but there are also plenty of options to treat a sheetrock ceiling.


 I actually like the idea of the ceiling open for upgrades or getting to wires. One thing was I was only able to put the HDMI in conduit to the projector. Everything else is just run through the ceiling freely. Just not enough room for conduit. One of the faults of using an "existing" room and not laying the wires out the way you want. 



klipsch said:


> http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/soundproofing101/4-elements-of-soundproofing-for-construction/
> 
> If you want to isolate sound, there are other options ... the sheetrock route for a ceiling is generally a combination of clips, channel, sheetrock+greenglue+sheetrock, with cheap insulation behind it ...


 I am not going that route. I am using quiet rock with Roxul. I really don't need to soundproof as the room really does not need to be soundproofed as it is off the house. It is also a bad room and I don't feel like investing the time and money to make it right. I will save that for my next project when we move into our new home in a couple of years. The house we are moving into has a major basement. I am sure some of the guys are going to enjoy future GTG's when I am done that project  Yourself included if your a PA guy.


----------



## klipsch

I am a PA guy ... I look forward to it


----------



## onyxbfly

@Gorilla I read your entire thread. Feels like I came along for the ride of a life time. I'd like to join you guys if possible. I'm in Philly. Is there a PA theater crawl thread? If not there should be!!


----------



## Gorilla83

onyxbfly said:


> @Gorilla I read your entire thread. Feels like I came along for the ride of a life time. I'd like to join you guys if possible. I'm in Philly. Is there a PA theater crawl thread? If not there should be!!


You are right, there should be a PA theater thread for certain. Always good to hear from local guys! Thanks for stopping in and reading.


----------



## JimWilson

Gorilla83 said:


> You are right, there should be a PA theater thread for certain. Always good to hear from local guys! Thanks for stopping in and reading.


Did you discuss the newbie fee with him Andrew? Your GTG's have become legendary, so we certainly can't have just anybody showing up now.


----------



## onyxbfly

JimWilson said:


> Did you discuss the newbie fee with him Andrew? Your GTG's have become legendary, so we certainly can't have just anybody showing up now.


Ok I'm game, whats the price of admission? LOL Currently wking on my basement build at a snails pace. Once its done. I'm all for reciprocating.


----------



## JimWilson

onyxbfly said:


> Ok I'm game, whats the price of admission? LOL Currently wking on my basement build at a snails pace. Once its done. I'm all for reciprocating.


Hmmm, that might suffice...


----------



## Gorilla83

JimWilson said:


> Did you discuss the newbie fee with him Andrew? Your GTG's have become legendary, so we certainly can't have just anybody showing up now.


Cost of admission now is defined as building your own setup (Speakers or subs) and bringing it to share and for us to listen. Wouldn't this rule you out, Jimbo?


----------



## JimWilson

Gorilla83 said:


> Cost of admission now is defined as building your own setup (Speakers or subs) and bringing it to share and for us to listen. Wouldn't this rule you out, Jimbo?


The last person who called me Jimbo still eats through a tube...  

'cost of admission now', with _now_ being the key word, means going forward. I'm grandfathered in. After all, who would collect the money if I'm not there?


----------



## Gorilla83

JimWilson said:


> The last person who called me Jimbo still eats through a tube...
> 
> 'cost of admission now', with _now_ being the key word, means going forward. I'm grandfathered in. After all, who would collect the money if I'm not there?


Damnit Jim(bo)! You might have a point, we do need the enforcer. Although it would be best for everyone if you would just build something.


----------



## JimWilson

Two numbers Andrew; 0 and 10. The former is my DIY skills, while the latter in the number of fingers I currently have. I can't change the first unfortunately and I _really_ don't want to change the second! 

I do actually have an idea for a small subwoofer though, so maybe I'll pick your brain at some point.


----------



## Archaea

hah!


----------



## blah450

Gorilla83 said:


> Damnit Jim(bo)! You might have a point, we do need *the enforcer*.



Time to bring in Jack, Steve, and Jeff?


----------



## popalock

JimWilson said:


> The last person who called me Jimbo still eats through a tube...
> 
> 'cost of admission now', with _now_ being the key word, means going forward. I'm grandfathered in. After all, who would collect the money if I'm not there?


Grandfather-ed...lol.


----------



## Reefdvr27

All new attendees have car loading detail. And just hope its not icy or raining


----------



## JimWilson

Reefdvr27 said:


> All new attendees have car loading detail. And just hope its not icy or raining


For sure I'm good then - I think I've helped everyone carry something back to thier car at least once.


----------



## blah450

Hey, fellas...beast...does anyone know of a crimp-on/solder-on-type spade-like connector for 12awg speaker wire AND fits/slides on to the back terminals of a Neutrik NL4MPR?


----------



## klipsch

blah450 said:


> Hey, fellas...beast...does anyone know of a crimp-on/solder-on-type spade-like connector for 12awg speaker wire AND fits/slides on to the back terminals of a Neutrik NL4MPR?


disregard, I read that backwards ... sorry blah450


----------



## Gorilla83

blah450 said:


> Hey, fellas...beast...does anyone know of a crimp-on/solder-on-type spade-like connector for 12awg speaker wire AND fits/slides on to the back terminals of a Neutrik NL4MPR?


https://www.parts-express.com/1-4-(12-10)-female-disconnect-crimp-terminal-yellow-50-pcs--095-290


----------



## blah450

^^^^^^^those work okay despite the Neutrik having 3/16" tabs?


----------



## Gorilla83

blah450 said:


> ^^^^^^^those work okay despite the Neutrik having 3/16" tabs?


Yup, I have used them before.


----------



## blah450

Thank you, sir!


----------



## Reefdvr27

JimWilson said:


> For sure I'm good then - I think I've helped everyone carry something back to thier car at least once.


 Yes you have Jim. And it was appreciated last time. Going to need a crew for the new big boys I just ordered. We have 215's for science experiments now


----------



## JimWilson

Reefdvr27 said:


> Yes you have Jim. And it was appreciated last time. Going to need a crew for the new big boys I just ordered. We have 215's for science experiments now


Those suckers weigh over 200 pounds! Better start eating my Wheaties now...


----------



## carp

JimWilson said:


> Those suckers weigh over 200 pounds! Better start eating my Wheaties now...



Don't get suckered into carrying the "heavy end", it's no picnic!


----------



## Gorilla83

Only 200 pounds? That would actually be fun after moving the DTS-10's in and out of my basement.


----------



## carp

Good point, and I bet they are awkward as hell to carry!


----------



## carp

Haha, did you have the heavy AND light end at the same time? I would have been crushed to death.


----------



## Reefdvr27

carp said:


> Good point, and I bet they are awkward as hell to carry!


Awkward are these Triax's. I think I am going to rent a crane the next time they have to leave the house.


----------



## beastaudio

craig john said:


> +1. I've had a "real" acoustic dropped ceiling with black tiles and a black grid for a number of years. I would rank it as a "10" improvement over my old, white, cheap ceiling tile ceiling. To put that in perspective, the other things in my theater I would rank as a "10" upgrade are the 3 Submersive HP's, the Triad Platinums, the SeymourAV xD AT screen and Audyssey XT32. The ceiling is an upgrade for BOTH the audio and the video. Not many things you can do that have a significant affect on BOTH aspects of the HT.
> 
> Craig





Archaea said:


> Well I'll redirect to craig john and my experience of his extraodinarely impressive theater space! His black ceiling tiles, and acoustic treatments caught my attention in January, and a month ago or so he helped direct me towards some of the same paths in my space. I'm glad to see Andrew doing this too. It is an immensive upgrade!
> 
> Jim, when you see the change (or Andrew's wife for that matter) there won't be any finger pointing --- just oooohs and ahhhhs along with Andrew's undoubted satisfaction based smile that this particular theater room modification was well worth the time and expense.
> 
> You know -- we have a pretty cool crowd of friends on these boards!


Truth here!!!! The 8 panels I dropped in above the MLP and front row, along with the additional 2,000 (I felt like) bats of fluffy i dropped in above the grid made a huge difference, between that and the front wall full-on treatment, I don't know which made a more profound difference, but they were both an incredibly significant improvement. I would love to do the entire ceiling with the faced black panels instead of the traditional black acoustic tiles...I am getting very close to pulling the trigger, soon as Andrew tosses me a link to where he got his


----------



## ambesolman

Archaea said:


> Jim, when you see the change (or Andrew's wife for that matter) there won't be any finger pointing --- just oooohs and ahhhhs along with Andrew's undoubted satisfaction based smile that this particular theater room modification was well worth the time and expense.



You ooooh and ahhhh'd over his old lady!?!?



beastaudio said:


> Truth here!!!! The 8 panels I dropped in above the MLP and front row, along with the additional 2,000 (I felt like) bats of fluffy i dropped in above the grid made a huge difference, between that and the front wall full-on treatment, I don't know which made a more profound difference, but they were both an incredibly significant improvement. I would love to do the entire ceiling with the faced black panels instead of the traditional black acoustic tiles...I am getting very close to pulling the trigger, soon as Andrew tosses me a link to where he got his



What was your front wall made of again?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


----------



## JimWilson

Reefdvr27 said:


> Awkward are these Triax's. I think I am going to rent a crane the next time they have to leave the house.


 
Between the Triax's and the 215's I'll bet your house is starting to tilt from all the weight. Not that it matters really, because I'm sure your HT will destroy the foundation anyway. But it will be fun while it lasts!


----------



## beastaudio

ambesolman said:


> You ooooh and ahhhh'd over his old lady!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your front wall made of again?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


2 one inch layers of linacoustic, or the like, with a layer of 4 mil ply sandwiched in between the two layers. Floor to ceiling, wall to wall, and the same out to 4 feet on either side wall as well...


----------



## Gorilla83

beastaudio said:


> Truth here!!!! The 8 panels I dropped in above the MLP and front row, along with the additional 2,000 (I felt like) bats of fluffy i dropped in above the grid made a huge difference, between that and the front wall full-on treatment, I don't know which made a more profound difference, but they were both an incredibly significant improvement. I would love to do the entire ceiling with the faced black panels instead of the traditional black acoustic tiles...I am getting very close to pulling the trigger, soon as Andrew tosses me a link to where he got his


Here are the tiles I'm using - my bad I thought I had sent a link via text: 

http://www.certainteed.com/products/ceilings/by-brand/performa/314184

If you click on "find local distributors" you should be able to find some place local that carries them.  Hopefully one of these days mine will come in stock and I can pick them up.


----------



## Gorilla83

Spent a LOT of time this weekend getting the room ready for some guests next weekend. I had been waiting nearly a month for the ceiling tiles to come in and they finally arrived yesterday afternoon. The preparation over the past few weeks was a ton of work but the end result was well worth it. Thanks to @Archaea for the idea and help. Here is what went down this past extended weekend:

-Move projector back 2' to allow for greater adjustment flexibility (been wanting to do this since I went AT

-Swap FP14K clone out for 2 X Peavey IPR7500s to drive the 8 X SID4 subwoofers, running at 4 ohm stereo 

-Built out floor to ceilling (minus floor trim) frames for side and back treatments. Paint and assembled frames. 

Example: 1 of 2 frames for back wall









-Stuffed frames with Rockwool and covered with black AT cloth. This step was NOT easy considering how large the panels were and how flimsy the rockwool is. 

-Mounted frames to wall using L-brackets and aluminum cleats. Cover entire back wall with black AT fabric. 

In progress pic of back wall:


-Cut and installed Certainteed Theater black tiles (mostly 1" over listening area but some 5/8" thick behind screen)


-Added additional batts of insulation (R38) around front perimeter of room 

-Reinstall all newly painted light trims

-Reinstall painted HVAC diffuser and connect line

-Install sound deadening material on all light boxes and diffuser to avoid any rattling up there. For anyone looking, this stuff is an awesome alternative to dynamat. Very very effective and inexpensive:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_154017-81326-PS625_0__?productId=1018733

-Reconnect and restack front stage

-Install screen again and do quick and dirty adjustments on projector

WOW!! Enormous improvement in contrast and black levels. The crappy iphone pics don't do this justice, but it's still fun to try.  All projector settings were reset and will be redone. 

*The after*


----------



## klipsch

Well done!

I look forward to seeing all the work in person


----------



## Gorilla83

I've still got to clean up all my tools, trash, mess and do the following in the next day or two:

-Hang remaining 2 side treatments using cleats
-Recalibrate all sound / Audyssey / distances. I discovered my trims had to be raised a hair after all the deadening
-Touch up spots of paint on walls and remove rest of masking tape
-Take better pictures using digital camera
-Play with projector settings
-Watch a movie!!

In the next few weeks I'm going to build out a panel for the carpet to cover 6' out from the screen or so. My man @popalock hooked me up with some velvet (months ago!) that will be perfect for such a task. I'm thinking something about 10-12' wide and 5-6' deep wrapped in this deep velvet will do the trick. That will pretty much make everything perfect for me as far as light control even though I can't see the floor when watching from the 2nd row on the riser anyway.


----------



## beastaudio

Dude, hook us up with a close up of one of the ceiling panels in some good light if you have one or two left over! The website has no stock photo and I am still curious how close it is to the ones I got from ats, which I LOVE. Looks incredible man, you are now full on HT status in that area. It'll reinvigorate you for some movie watching to say the least. How has the sound changed with the front and side wall stuff? Perhaps we should just chat some later this evening  haha.


----------



## Gorilla83

klipsch said:


> Well done!
> 
> I look forward to seeing all the work in person


Thanks! It was a hard weekend and will probably be a few hard nights to get everything cleaned up but we should be good to go for this weekend.


----------



## Gorilla83

beastaudio said:


> Dude, hook us up with a close up of one of the ceiling panels in some good light if you have one or two left over! The website has no stock photo and I am still curious how close it is to the ones I got from ats, which I LOVE. Looks incredible man, you are now full on HT status in that area. It'll reinvigorate you for some movie watching to say the least. How has the sound changed with the front and side wall stuff? Perhaps we should just chat some later this evening  haha.


I got you - I have about 20+ panels left over actually and I'll try to get some decent pictures of those maybe outside as well as better pictures of the room. The best description of them is like an OC703 type panel with what appears to be a very fine black "felt" on one side that serves as a very effective light absorbing trap. Price wise they are extremely reasonable and WAY cheaper than any dedicated acoustics place would sell such panels. 

Even my wife said just looking at the room is a DRASTIC difference in the theater "feel." With the lights out it's freaking DARK in there man. I need to use my iphone light to see anything haha. The room definitely is more dead now although I have not had any time to take a hard listen or do any calibration at all just yet. I did a quick snap/clap test around the room and the amount of slap echo I was hearing in some places is non-existent now. Stay tuned for this evening - with any luck after cleaning up and some cooperation from the little dude we can at least watch a streamed show or something haha. I will give you a shout to discuss further.

As far as I'm concerned this is one of the "must do" for anyone on the fence - right up there with the AT screen.


----------



## ambesolman

Nicely done! That black ceiling looks great. That plus all the bats above should put you in good shape. When you get around to a demo, ask the mrs to see if it's quieter upstairs.

The tiles look nice though. Surprised you didn't just find 4x8' sheets of the stuff and CNC them yourself


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


----------



## onyxbfly

Gorilla83 said:


> Cost of admission now is defined as building your own setup (Speakers or subs) and bringing it to share and for us to listen. Wouldn't this rule you out, Jimbo?


I have a set of Clearwave Dynamics and 2 JBL W15GTI in 4"cu cubes that would require help in and out of the house LOL


----------



## Gorilla83

ambesolman said:


> Nicely done! That black ceiling looks great. That plus all the bats above should put you in good shape. When you get around to a demo, ask the mrs to see if it's quieter upstairs.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still ������


Thanks! 

Unfortunately even 1-2' of fiberglass won't do much to stop / sound control lower frequencies. Maybe some of the upper end/treble will be attenuated, but there is only so much that can be done to quiet down 8 18" drivers slamming.  Stopping a 15-20hz wave would take several feet of concrete.


----------



## blah450

Awesome! I thought my using Triple Eagle black microvelvet on ceiling and around was going nuts.
The reflected light off my floor has always been nagging me...and you're going to cover your front floor area! Freakin' First-Class, sir!

It's something else to look at your first post in this thread and then this latest.


----------



## beastaudio

Yea or even just since my first trip up there! Whoa! I really need to make a thread with all of my changes and such. Right now they are sitting on like 3 different SD cards, dropbox, here, harddrives on two different PC's etc. Consolidation is a must for me right now....


----------



## ambesolman

Gorilla83 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately even 1-2' of fiberglass won't do much to stop / sound control lower frequencies. Maybe some of the upper end/treble will be attenuated, but there is only so much that can be done to quiet down 8 18" drivers slamming.  Stopping a 15-20hz wave would take several feet of concrete.


You're a pretty big dude, i bet you could stop it


----------



## Archaea

LOOKS EXCELLENT!

I'm glad you are liking the change! I can't believe you placed 78 tiles in just a few hours! (including cuttouts for lights HVAC vents, etc). 

Talk about efficient...

I'm looking forward to checking out your space next time I come out to PA - which is likely going to be mid August. When the details are ironed out on our trip, I'll see when/if you are avail for a quick drop in.


----------



## beastaudio

OOOO Mid august eh?!?!


----------



## Gorilla83

beastaudio said:


> Yea or even just since my first trip up there! Whoa! I really need to make a thread with all of my changes and such. Right now they are sitting on like 3 different SD cards, dropbox, here, harddrives on two different PC's etc. Consolidation is a must for me right now....


With this in mind, I thought it might be fun to highlight some of the drastic changes in the room since inception - you should do the same!

After moving in - circa 2010 - 65" Mistu DLP, Black Raymour couches, yellow walls, Polk monitor and sub, etc.









Paint walls, build 'risers' for speaker stands. Install first projector, 120" jamestown screen, swap speakers for Deftech all around. Loved my first big screen.  


Move to JTR Captivators - wow! Wish I had some pics of these handy. 

Build new mains - DIYSG Sentinels and new subs - Dayton sealed 18s. Add basic wall and back sound treatments


Build AT screen and false wall - now we're getting serious!


Swap Sentinels for Yorkville U215 LCR


Add riser and cutout for equipment 




Add black ceiling, grid, and full on treatments of ceiling and walls - WIN!


----------



## Gorilla83

Archaea said:


> LOOKS EXCELLENT!
> 
> I'm glad you are liking the change! I can't believe you placed 78 tiles in just a few hours! (including cuttouts for lights HVAC vents, etc).
> 
> Talk about efficient...
> 
> I'm looking forward to checking out your space next time I come out to PA - which is likely going to be mid August. When the details are ironed out on our trip, I'll see when/if you are avail for a quick drop in.





beastaudio said:


> OOOO Mid august eh?!?!


Hmm...something brewing?? 

Jonathan - Any idea on dates yet? I think the only things we have planned are a 1st bday party on the 16th and my sons party on the 23rd.


----------



## popalock

Archaea said:


> LOOKS EXCELLENT!
> 
> I'm glad you are liking the change! I can't believe you placed 78 tiles in just a few hours! (including cuttouts for lights HVAC vents, etc).
> 
> Talk about efficient...
> 
> I'm looking forward to checking out your space next time I come out to PA - which is likely going to be mid August. When the details are ironed out on our trip, I'll see when/if you are avail for a quick drop in.


Dammit...going to juuuust miss you.


----------



## NWCgrad

Jonathon, cool to see you will be coming back East. Would be nice to hear about your new house.

I was looking at real estate in KC at work yesterday. ..4 years until I can drop anchor and retire from tbe navy.


----------



## craig john

Gorilla83 said:


> With this in mind, I thought it might be fun to highlight some of the drastic changes in the room since inception - you should do the same!
> 
> After moving in - circa 2010 - 65" Mistu DLP, Black Raymour couches, yellow walls, Polk monitor and sub, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint walls, build 'risers' for speaker stands. Install first projector, 120" jamestown screen, swap speakers for Deftech all around. Loved my first big screen.
> 
> 
> Move to JTR Captivators - wow! Wish I had some pics of these handy.
> 
> Build new mains - DIYSG Sentinels and new subs - Dayton sealed 18s. Add basic wall and back sound treatments
> 
> 
> Build AT screen and false wall - now we're getting serious!
> 
> 
> Swap Sentinels for Yorkville U215 LCR
> 
> 
> Add riser and cutout for equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add black ceiling, grid, and full on treatments of ceiling and walls - WIN!


I had the unique pleasure of experiencing this incredible HT today. Thank you, Andrew!!! I can honestly say that I had the most *INTENSE* home theater experience I've ever had in an HT environment! 

First, we listened to some Danley SH-50's supplied by forum member "klipsch." These were a stereo pair and we listened exclusively in 2-channel mode. These speakers provided excellent coverage of the entire room, with massive, (seemingly limitless), output capability. Nonetheless, I had a hard time finding a "sweet spot" where the imaging came together with the massive soundstage to provide a seamless and 3D frontal soundstage. We played around some with aiming and toe-in, and eventually found a placement that provided an excellent central image from the sweet spot. This ended up being a placement with L and R aimed to intersect in front of the primary listening position. Nonetheless, in that "sweet spot" the image came together and was exceptional. Outside of that sweet spot" everything still sounded exceptional, but the imaging of sounds within the 3D space was lost, as well as placement of instruments and vocals in relation to each other. (Of couse, this is no different than virtually ALL other speaker systems in small rooms. Once you get out of the sweet spot, the imagining goes out the window.)

Next we replaced the Danley's with 'rilla's Yorkvilles. The first thing he put on was a Metallica concert... _Into The Never_. He cue'd up a song... I think it was called "One"... He cranked the volume to +15!!! 

OM F'n G!!! I was FUC#@* BLOWN AWAY!!! 

I am not a Metallica fan, but this was the most amazing thing I've ever seen or heard on a Home Theater system. I have NEVER tried to push my system to these extremes. In fact, I didn't know these extremes were even possible. I was literally laughing out loud, giggling like a schoolkid, while at the same time shaking my head at the INSANE levels we were listening to. I had to cover my ears it was so loud. But still, it was so clean and undistorted. The Bass was tactile... on a concrete floor without tactile transducers. The mid-bass had incredible PUNCH and KICK IN THE CHEST. 

To be honest, this was more performance and output than I would ever want for my own Home Theater. I would never even personally demo my system at these kinds of levels. Nonetheless, it was interesting and REALLY fun to experience what a high output, high sensitivity system is capable of.

Thank you Andrew, (and klipsch!)!!! It was a great day and an eye/ear opening experience, to be sure!!!

Craig


----------



## Archaea

Hahaha. Rilla, you are something else. +15? Eight 18" Subs running hot?


Glad you enjoyed yourself Craig. It sounds like fun!


----------



## JimWilson

Archaea said:


> Hahaha. Rilla, you are something else. +15? Eight 18" Subs running hot?
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed yourself Craig. It sounds like fun!


Craig will be unable to answer you - Andrew blasted him into a parallel universe with that demo...


----------



## JimWilson

Gorilla83 said:


> With this in mind, I thought it might be fun to highlight some of the drastic changes in the room since inception - you should do the same!


_Very_ cool retrospective showing just how far you've taken that room.


----------



## Gorilla83

craig john said:


> I had the unique pleasure of experiencing this incredible HT today. Thank you, Andrew!!! I can honestly say that I had the most *INTENSE* home theater experience I've ever had in an HT environment!
> 
> Thank you Andrew, (and klipsch!)!!! It was a great day and an eye/ear opening experience, to be sure!!!
> 
> Craig


Craig - It was really great seeing you again and I had a blast hosting you. Hopefully you weren't too scarred from your experience, but it sounds like it will be memorable.  Let it be known that those were "demo only" types of volumes, but it's interesting to see what they can do every so often. My ears are still a little numb this morning, haha. I was even a little surprised at how cleanly everything played at those volumes since it's rare I get to crank my gear like that! 

Let it be known that Craig went home with a FP14K clone to power his....mains!!  

It was great seeing Dave again, great meeting David B. and Justin for the first time as well. I always love hosting these type of events. This particular "mini-GTG" was really cool because I got to spend 95% of my time listening vs. setup, measurements, etc that typically are pre-reqs of these events. It is also eye/ear opening to hear different styles of music that I wouldn't normally get a chance to hear. 

Can't wait for the next round.


----------



## JimWilson

Gorilla83 said:


> With this in mind, I thought it might be fun to highlight some of the drastic changes in the room since inception - you should do the same!


_Very_ cool retropsective showing just how far you've taken that room.


----------



## Gorilla83

JimWilson said:


> _Very_ cool retropsective showing just how far you've taken that room.


Thanks Jim! It would be sad to add up the number of hours I have into the room at this point, heh.


----------



## Gorilla83

Archaea said:


> Hahaha. Rilla, you are something else. +15? Eight 18" Subs running hot?
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed yourself Craig. It sounds like fun!


We did quick/dirty Audyssey runs mainly for distance settings, etc for each pair. I proceeded to bump up the subs as I do normally. If I recall they were 6-8db hot for most of the tracks? On some tracks that was overkill so we adjusted accordingly until it sounded best.  It was LOUD for the few final tracks though!

For Brandon/ @beastaudio - We tried Auddy on/off with the 50's and surprisingly there wasn't a huge difference either way. It must not be jacking with too many cuts/boost in my room I guess? Odd. We did leave it off for most of the listening though. 

We tried the same with my Yorkvilles, and I must have gotten a couple bad sweeps because it sounded awful. We left Audyssey off for most of the listening with these guys and it sounded way better. After the guys left and the next morning (Sunday) I re-ran the sweeps and it improved drastically? WTF. I did take more positions around the main LP (6 sweeps vs. 2) so that could have helped I guess.


----------



## imagic

How soon can I stop by? My guess is it's HToM-worthy... I wanna check it out!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Gorilla83 said:


> It was great seeing Dave again, great meeting David B. and Justin for the first time as well. I always love hosting these type of events. This particular "mini-GTG" was really cool because I got to spend 95% of my time listening vs. setup, measurements, etc that typically are pre-reqs of these events. It is also eye/ear opening to hear different styles of music that I wouldn't normally get a chance to hear.
> 
> Can't wait for the next round.


 It was a good time. I also cannot wait to do it again. I love these GTG's. It was a pleasure meeting all the guys, just a nice relaxing day and great audio. Andrew's theater sounds great as usual, even better now with the new ceiling. All the subs behind the screen really seems to have enhanced that chest pounding bass. Good stuff all around. The Danley's really sounded good this time around. I had felt like I liked the 212's a little better the last time we compared the two, but just listing to the Danleys this time, I think they sounded great. 



craig john said:


> The first thing he put on was a Metallica concert... _Into The Never_. He cue'd up a song... I think it was called "One"... He cranked the volume to +15!!!
> 
> OM F'n G!!! I was FUC#@* BLOWN AWAY!!!
> 
> I am not a Metallica fan, but this was the most amazing thing I've ever seen or heard on a Home Theater system. I have NEVER tried to push my system to these extremes. In fact, I didn't know these extremes were even possible. I was literally laughing out loud, giggling like a schoolkid, while at the same time shaking my head at the INSANE levels we were listening to. I had to cover my ears it was so loud. But still, it was so clean and undistorted. The Bass was tactile... on a concrete floor without tactile transducers. The mid-bass had incredible PUNCH and KICK IN THE CHEST.
> 
> To be honest, this was more performance and output than I would ever want for my own Home Theater. I would never even personally demo my system at these kinds of levels. Nonetheless, it was interesting and REALLY fun to experience what a high output, high sensitivity system is capable of.
> 
> Thank you Andrew, (and klipsch!)!!! It was a great day and an eye/ear opening experience, to be sure!!!
> 
> Craig


 Haha. When I went to Brandons for the NC meet back in April the highlight for me was the same exact track from the Metallica "In through the never" Blu Ray. I had said the same thing that it was the best HT experience I have had yet. The best part is I just relived it. I have to say that In through the never "One" should be the goto disc for any H/T demo. Anybody iffy on pro audio speakers and multiple subs will surly have a different opinion after that demo, that is for sure.


----------



## Gorilla83

imagic said:


> How soon can I stop by? My guess is it's HToM-worthy... I wanna check it out!


PM sent.  



Reefdvr27 said:


> It was a good time. I also cannot wait to do it again. I love these GTG's. It was a pleasure meeting all the guys, just a nice relaxing day and great audio. Andrew's theater sounds great as usual, even better now with the new ceiling. All the subs behind the screen really seems to have enhanced that chest pounding bass. Good stuff all around. The Danley's really sounded good this time around. I had felt like I liked the 212's a little better the last time we compared the two, but just listing to the Danleys this time, I think they sounded great.
> 
> Haha. When I went to Brandons for the NC meet back in April the highlight for me was the same exact track from the Metallica "In through the never" Blu Ray. I had said the same thing that it was the best HT experience I have had yet. The best part is I just relived it. I have to say that In through the never "One" should be the goto disc for any H/T demo. Anybody iffy on pro audio speakers and multiple subs will surly have a different opinion after that demo, that is for sure.


Great seeing you as always, Dave. I'm glad you guys enjoys these events as much as I do. It's cool to crank some tunes, experience new music/tracks/scenes, eat some junk food, drink beer, and catch up with each other and/or meet new faces. Stay tuned for August.


----------



## Gorilla83

Also figured I would share some pics of the treatments I finished hanging last Friday and updated pictures of the room. 


Here are the panels I used for the ceiling - these are the thinner 5/8" thick panels I had left over. I used up all of the 1" thick panels above the listening area and in front of the speakers. The best way I can describe the black area of the panels is that it looks/feels like a deep black felt. The fiberglass section is just like rigid fiberboard, like the owens corning products. 



















And of the room and side treatments added:


room
















left wall








right wall


----------



## beastaudio

imagic said:


> How soon can I stop by? My guess is it's HToM-worthy... I wanna check it out!


I am going to say that yes, it in fact is  Another great looking DIY build out! I guess us guys in the middle of nowhere don't get to be in the running, so I cast my vote for Rilla! Haha


----------



## imagic

beastaudio said:


> I am going to say that yes, it in fact is  Another great looking DIY build out! I guess us guys in the middle of nowhere don't get to be in the running, so I cast my vote for Rilla! Haha


Sure you do! Send pics and specs...


----------



## ChrisFB

Looks great. Love the documented evolution. It's come a long way and you could probably change the thread to "Being Bitten by the Bug."

Also noted the "real" rack in your gym setup (note sure if there was an updated picture or any changes to that in here too). I need to move badly. I want my own gym and an updated theater. That said I'm lucky enough to have full Power-Lift racks and integrated OL platforms (bumpers and decent bars) at my local spot. We also have a few private gyms with monolifts, belt squats, reverse hypers, and all kinds of other stuff. That said for a working/traveling dude with kids a home base setup would sure be a nice supplement.


----------



## Gorilla83

beastaudio said:


> I am going to say that yes, it in fact is  Another great looking DIY build out! I guess us guys in the middle of nowhere don't get to be in the running, so I cast my vote for Rilla! Haha


Thanks B! Let's catch up today or tomorrow and I'll fill you in some more from this weekend, heh. Also I can continue to press/nag you about August. 



ChrisFB said:


> Looks great. Love the documented evolution. It's come a long way and you could probably change the thread to "Being Bitten by the Bug."
> 
> Also noted the "real" rack in your gym setup (note sure if there was an updated picture or any changes to that in here too). I need to move badly. I want my own gym and an updated theater. That said I'm lucky enough to have full Power-Lift racks and integrated OL platforms (bumpers and decent bars) at my local spot. We also have a few private gyms with monolifts, belt squats, reverse hypers, and all kinds of other stuff. That said for a working/traveling dude with kids a home base setup would sure be a nice supplement.


Thanks for stopping in Chris! I used to travel 50ish weeks per year which is the whole reason I started building out a home gym. I used to supplement with a regular membership somewhere else, but now myself and 1-2 other guys (depending on availability) train at my place regularly. I haven't done any meets in a year or so since my son was born (sadly), but we're always experimenting with new torturous methods of training. Perhaps I should order a new pair of JTR 215s and justify them to the wife for training purposes? Carrying them up and down my hill repeatedly is sure to generate some sweat.


----------



## JimWilson

Reefdvr27 said:


> The Danley's really sounded good this time around. I had felt like I liked the 212's a little better the last time we compared the two, but just listing to the Danleys this time, I think they sounded great.


Oh brother, we all know what that means; Dave is thinking about upgrading again!


----------



## JimWilson

Gorilla83 said:


> It's cool to crank some tunes, experience new music/tracks/scenes, eat some junk food, drink beer


 
Isn't that just called Saturday?


----------



## Reefdvr27

JimWilson said:


> Oh brother, we all know what that means; Dave is thinking about upgrading again!


 Haha Yep, one that knows me can say that, but not this time. I'm already committed to another upgrade. After I get the new 215's and have them for a couple of weeks I will be ready for a change 

I was bummed to hear you could not make it Saturday, I was asking for you. Hopefully you can make it in August. I am also trying to put something small together in the early fall to display my theater if you are interested. Maybe an early Sunday jam session and then the Eagles game on the big screen. Not sure if your a stinking Giants fan or not, if so your off the list


----------



## JimWilson

Reefdvr27 said:


> I was bummed to hear you could not make it Saturday, I was asking for you. Hopefully you can make it in August. I am also trying to put something small together in the early fall to display my theater if you are interested. Maybe an early Sunday jam session and then the Eagles game on the big screen. Not sure if your a stinking Giants fan or not, if so your off the list


Sadly I've been working almost every friggin' Saturday since February, which is why I missed it. Hopefully by early September that crap will be behind me, so I'll definitely be up for your event.

And yes, I'm a Giants fan. But I don't bleed NY blue - I'm the type of person who just follows the local teams. All I'm after is the beer and food. You Eagles fans can at least do that properly, can't you? :grin:


----------



## craig john

OK, so somehow I accidentally brought home Gorilla's Metallica disk.  I honestly didn't mean to. It was dark in his theater when I went to grab the disks I had brought along, and I must have picked it up by mistake. 

Anyway... since I had it here... I thought I would just check it out on my system... 

I set my Marantz 8801 at "0" dB or full Reference Level, toggled to the "One" track and hit "Play." WOW! 

The on-stage fireworks display was awesome. The explosion at the finale' was incredible, with great percussiveness and impact. Then the band starts to play and the drum hits are recorded with incredible dynamic range. You can feel every "THWACK" of each drum hit. I thought to myself, "This sounds incredible, and if I hadn't just heard it on Andrew's system at +15, I would be overjoyed." However, I looked over at my amp and the clip lights were flashing RED RED RED!!! It was CRAZY loud in my theater at full Reference Level, and my system handled it just fine. There was no audible distortion, and nothing "broke." But that's probably approaching the limits of my system. In fact, I think my speakers can probably do more, but my amp is the limiting factor. 

Nonetheless, Andrew's system went a full *15 dB* beyond that!!!! Let me say that again... *15 DB!!!* over Reference!

I still am having difficulty wrapping my head around that.  Admittedly, it didn't sound quite as "clean" at +15 as my system did at Reference, but I think most of that was the room "groaning" at the massive SPL's. Whenever you throw 130+ dB at a residential room, any residential room, it's going to excite the structure and cause some acoustic feedback. Andrew has done a hell of a job in his room, and it sounds terrific. But anytime you put the SPL's of jet engine inside an enclosure the size of a residential room, you are absolutely going to "light up" the structure of the building. I think the "wooliness" I heard at +15 over RL was not from his speakers or subs; it was from the structure of his house complaining at trying to contain that massive SPL, especially the bass SPL's which I think were boosted even more than the +15 the speakers were outputting! 

Just the fact that his amps, speakers and subs can even hit those kinds of output levels speaks volumes about the quality of his system. I would like to hear it again now that he's done a full-blown, 8-position Audyssey calibration on it. 

Anyway, thanks again Andrew for having us over on Saturday. It certainly expanded my own personal audio horizons. I learned a lot from experiencing your incredible audio system. I'm not sure I need or want to take my system to the extremes to which you've taken yours', but it is certainly fascinating to see what is "possible" and what others are doing with their systems. 

Craig


----------



## carp

Another metal head is born.  

Craig, just picturing you popping in Metallica and cranking it to reference in that awesome room makes me smile!  

I have gone to those levels (+15ish) over reference on that blu-ray when I had my 212's, it is insane.  The feeling is amazing though, it's like a burst of adrenaline or something - combine that with the fact that I LOVE everything that Metallica put out in the 80's and I'm in heaven.

The song that is most dangerous for me is Orion (all time favorite song), which they play during the credits. The volume goes up and up and up.... hmmm, going to have to be more careful now that I have the 215's. 


I ran across this, gave me a chuckle.


----------



## carp

Andrew I'm sure you have posted this, but what exactly is the sub situation now? 8 SI's or 16? All up front? I thought I saw you bought 16 but didn't know if you have them all fired up yet. 

As for me I'm done messing with sub placement, I'm back up front with all 8 and that's where they will stay. If you have done the same and so has Brandon I think that says something for the all up front placement.


----------



## Gorilla83

craig john said:


> OK, so somehow I accidentally brought home Gorilla's Metallica disk.  I honestly didn't mean to. It was dark in his theater when I went to grab the disks I had brought along, and I must have picked it up by mistake.
> 
> Anyway... since I had it here... I thought I would just check it out on my system...
> 
> I set my Marantz 8801 at "0" dB or full Reference Level, toggled to the "One" track and hit "Play." WOW!
> 
> The on-stage fireworks display was awesome. The explosion at the finale' was incredible, with great percussiveness and impact. Then the band starts to play and the drum hits are recorded with incredible dynamic range. You can feel every "THWACK" of each drum hit. I thought to myself, "This sounds incredible, and if I hadn't just heard it on Andrew's system at +15, I would be overjoyed." However, I looked over at my amp and the clip lights were flashing RED RED RED!!! It was CRAZY loud in my theater at full Reference Level, and my system handled it just fine. There was no audible distortion, and nothing "broke." But that's probably approaching the limits of my system. In fact, I think my speakers can probably do more, but my amp is the limiting factor.
> 
> Nonetheless, Andrew's system went a full *15 dB* beyond that!!!! Let me say that again... *15 DB!!!* over Reference!
> 
> I still am having difficulty wrapping my head around that.  Admittedly, it didn't sound quite as "clean" at +15 as my system did at Reference, but I think most of that was the room "groaning" at the massive SPL's. Whenever you throw 130+ dB at a residential room, any residential room, it's going to excite the structure and cause some acoustic feedback. Andrew has done a hell of a job in his room, and it sounds terrific. But anytime you put the SPL's of jet engine inside an enclosure the size of a residential room, you are absolutely going to "light up" the structure of the building. I think the "wooliness" I heard at +15 over RL was not from his speakers or subs; it was from the structure of his house complaining at trying to contain that massive SPL, especially the bass SPL's which I think were boosted even more than the +15 the speakers were outputting!
> 
> Just the fact that his amps, speakers and subs can even hit those kinds of output levels speaks volumes about the quality of his system. I would like to hear it again now that he's done a full-blown, 8-position Audyssey calibration on it.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again Andrew for having us over on Saturday. It certainly expanded my own personal audio horizons. I learned a lot from experiencing your incredible audio system. I'm not sure I need or want to take my system to the extremes to which you've taken yours', but it is certainly fascinating to see what is "possible" and what others are doing with their systems.
> 
> Craig


Craig - I'm glad you got to experience that disc on your own setup. Several of those tracks really are phenomenal, with "One" being my favorite. You can keep it for a few more weeks if you would like to play around with the new amp, etc? To be honest Saturday was the first time I had cranked that disc up on my setup and I've owned it for several months, LOL! That was also the first time I'd done any real listening with all subs up front, treatments in place, etc. I've still yet to do any tweaking with proper sub integration - I'm hoping to tackle some of that this weekend. 

*CERTAINLY *at those levels there was some room "feedback" ! As much effort as I've put into quieting anything down (sound deadening, insulation, etc), there is only so much you can do to deaden the walls, etc without going to 2ft of concrete with treatments over them, haha.  I think even if I had gone the traditional double drywall, clips, etc I'd still have a bit of noise going on. Pretty much inevitable like you said. 

Anyway, I'm glad you enjoyed! The positive feedback means a *lot *coming from you, Craig!  Looking forward to finally checking out your incredible setup sometime very soon. Let me know if you want me to bring any toys by to try out in your room. 

Also - Glad you guys got to spend a few minutes checking out the shop as well. 



carp said:


> Andrew I'm sure you have posted this, but what exactly is the sub situation now? 8 SI's or 16? All up front? I thought I saw you bought 16 but didn't know if you have them all fired up yet.
> 
> As for me I'm done messing with sub placement, I'm back up front with all 8 and that's where they will stay. If you have done the same and so has Brandon I think that says something for the all up front placement.


Carp - Right now 'just' 8, all up front. I have the other 8 drivers on standby, trying to decide if I need/want to build something out for them. I am working on a narrow 'nearfield' enclosure to play with 2 of the drivers coupled/attached to the riser for a bit more impact.  It's around 8 cubes net, 14 inches deep, 28 inches tall, and 56 inches wide, which fits behind and fires into my rear (main) seating perfectly.


----------



## carp

Gorilla83 said:


> Carp - Right now 'just' 8, all up front. I have the other 8 drivers on standby, trying to decide if I need/want to build something out for them. I am working on a narrow 'nearfield' enclosure to play with 2 of the drivers coupled/attached to the riser for a bit more impact.  It's around 8 cubes net, 14 inches deep, 28 inches tall, and 56 inches wide, which fits behind and fires into my rear (main) seating perfectly.



Love that!  

You say attached to the riser, have you decided where you will put it? 

How about this. You could put that enclosure behind your back row, do you have room to build something similar to put behind your front row? I've wondered if it's possible to fit an enclosure behind my front row, it would have to be a design where the drivers face upward at more of a 45 degree angle for when the seats recline if that makes sense. 

I can't remember how much room you have behind your front row to fit something in there though...


----------



## Gorilla83

carp said:


> Love that!
> 
> You say attached to the riser, have you decided where you will put it?
> 
> How about this. You could put that enclosure behind your back row, do you have room to build something similar to put behind your front row? I've wondered if it's possible to fit an enclosure behind my front row, it would have to be a design where the drivers face upward at more of a 45 degree angle for when the seats recline if that makes sense.
> 
> I can't remember how much room you have behind your front row to fit something in there though...


It's possible I could simply build 2 of these and put one behind each row, but that will push my first row 15+ inches closer to the screen, which might be undesirable. Another good alternative might be to build "end tables" on either side of the first row, which would fire directly into that space and would allow me to keep it in position, fully recline, etc without having to move it closer. Hmm. Thoughts?


----------



## carp

Gorilla83 said:


> It's possible I could simply build 2 of these and put one behind each row, but that will push my first row 15+ inches closer to the screen, which might be undesirable. Another good alternative might be to build "end tables" on either side of the first row, which would fire directly into that space and would allow me to keep it in position, fully recline, etc without having to move it closer. Hmm. Thoughts?


From experimenting with sub placement in my room I got much more feel from the subs when they were behind the seating than I did when I tried them as end tables but it could go differently in your room. Also I felt I could localize the bass much more when they were end tables. 

15 inches forward huh.... that would probably mean you would need to raise up your back row some more? If not I would think that would be the way to go. 

Still, you don't have cup holders or end tables right now right? It would be nice to have end tables and if the subs placed there aren't localized like they are in my room that would work well. 

It will be interesting to see what works best in your room.


----------



## beastaudio

I like the rear firing into the back of the chair idea better, and would still like to do this sometime....


----------



## Gorilla83

carp said:


> From experimenting with sub placement in my room I got much more feel from the subs when they were behind the seating than I did when I tried them as end tables but it could go differently in your room. Also I felt I could localize the bass much more when they were end tables.
> 
> 15 inches forward huh.... that would probably mean you would need to raise up your back row some more? If not I would think that would be the way to go.
> 
> Still, you don't have cup holders or end tables right now right? It would be nice to have end tables and if the subs placed there aren't localized like they are in my room that would work well.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what works best in your room.


I use 'end table' subs in my living room which I can't localize at all assuming they are crossed over at 80hz or less. With the drivers side firing into the couch they work quite well. In fact it would be interesting to bring those subs downstairs to try out. 



beastaudio said:


> I like the rear firing into the back of the chair idea better, and would still like to do this sometime....


I will definitely use the rear firing in the back row if I decide to build out this enclosure. I suppose I could easily try this same enclosure out in the front row to see how it could be positioned, etc. 

Regardless, adding more subs will require me to make an amp decision: Do I stack all front subs on one peavey @ 2 ohms (which would free up one of my amps), or buy another peavey and run another 20-30amp line. Damn.


----------



## beastaudio

Hehe, I will circle back after trying the wiring configs. Hopefully tonight will be dragging the new lines and putting up the speaker grill cloth, tomorrow night is installing the new NAS system and moving the router to a better location in the house for improved wifi connecting, and then Thursday night is tying up any loose ends. I will run through some serious content to see what I get with both crest and peavey in the rack, but going to a single amp at 2 ohm will likely not keep you happy with powering 4 drivers per channel.


----------



## craig john

Ok, so I got the amp installed. It's driving my L/R Triad Platinums. I did a quick level match and then re-watched some of the Metallica concert. I didn't push it too hard, (-3) and the gain indicators showed I had plenty of reserve power. It sounded pretty much the same as my Earthquake amp, but the clip indicators weren't lighting up like they were on the Earthquake. I'll play around with it more to see how much headroom it adds to my system.

Anyway, based on Carp's recommendation above, I watched Orion, and the "credits." About halfway through, I had to stop the credits and roll back to see something. Sure enough I saw that Tait Towers did all the stage animations and effects. Tait Towers is a local, Lititz, PA company, and I know Micheal Tait. My kids went to school with his kids. Here's their website: http://www.taittowers.com/ and their acknowledgement of their participation in the Metallic stages: http://www.taittowers.com/projects/metallica-3d So Tait did all those things that rose up out of the stage, and then came crashing down, all the pyrotechnics, etc. 

They are currently working with Clair Brothers, a Pro Sound Company also in Lititz. (Roy Clair is the former mayor of Lititz,) http://clairglobal.com/ and Atomic Design, a design company headquartered in Lititz: http://www.atomicdesign.tv/ They're building an auditorium-sized building that will be a "staging" production facility. Bands will be able to come in and use the stage to rehearse their acts, with all the stage props, audio, video, lighting, animation, etc, all in one place. Here's an article about it: http://lancasteronline.com/business...cle_7c26305a-fb15-11e3-aa62-001a4bcf6878.html

They also have a Tour "packaging" system that designs the transport of all the equipment from venue to venue. They are masters at tear-down, packaging, loading and unloading, all in a minimal amount of space and weight. 

A friend of mine who works there told me they are currently working with Katy Perry for her next concert series. 

Anyway, I thought it was pretty cool that a company from a small town, (Pop. 9,600), in the heart of Amish Country, PA was "credited" on the Metallica disk, and that I know some of the people who had a hand in the production of the concert. 

Sorry for going off-topic in your thread Andrew, but I wanted to share that. 

Craig


----------



## Gorilla83

Very cool, Craig! I can only dream of the amount of firepower those guys get to play with! 

Glad to hear you have the new amp up and running. I'm sure you will have a bit more on tap than you will need, but at least you certainly won't be amp limited any longer.  I was driving all eight of my 18" Dayton subs with that amp down to mid single digits so it could be easily repurposed if you ever need it to.


----------



## carp

That is very interesting Craig - what a fun job those guys must have!  Wow, I see they had a hand in the Olympic ceremonies.


----------



## carp

Andrew - that's right, I 100% remember loving your subs in the living room as end tables and I couldn't localize them at all.


----------



## SeaNile

Bummed that I missed this, hopefully next time. Getting estimates to have my basement finished and then can concentrate on doing a new HT. Still completely undecided on what to buy but am tempted to keep my 8 18" CHT's and buy Danley sh-50 for LCR.


Decided to put together a decent 2 channel system in the family room. Damn "regular" speakers are expensive. Like 8-10K and then comes the integrated amp, DAC and a decent way to stream iTunes to my new system. 


As far as Tait and Clair....sat next to one of the guys from Tait during one of my 18x seeing Roger Waters performing The Wall. Learned that Clair Audio does the sound and both are located right in Lancaster, small world for sure. So I get home from the one concert, call up Clair Audio (because the sound at the shows was INSANE) and ask if they do home HT. They are kind of thinking of getting into custom home theaters...so I say sign me up!! He said plan on at least 80K and maybe 100K. OK, so remove me from the list!!


Going to listen to Revel Studio2 on Friday for the upstairs system...


----------



## Gorilla83

carp said:


> Andrew - that's right, I 100% remember loving your subs in the living room as end tables and I couldn't localize them at all.


Yeah, I've been pretty happy with the setup in there so far.  I'm thinking about moving to a more powerful amp (maybe inuke6000DSP?) and swapping out to D4 woofs for a better impedance match with that amp. That won't be for a few months though as I've got plenty of 'wife tasks" to do before our son's 1st bday next month, heh. 



SeaNile said:


> Bummed that I missed this, hopefully next time. Getting estimates to have my basement finished and then can concentrate on doing a new HT. Still completely undecided on what to buy but am tempted to keep my 8 18" CHT's and buy Danley sh-50 for LCR.
> 
> 
> Decided to put together a decent 2 channel system in the family room. Damn "regular" speakers are expensive. Like 8-10K and then comes the integrated amp, DAC and a decent way to stream iTunes to my new system.
> 
> 
> As far as Tait and Clair....sat next to one of the guys from Tait during one of my 18x seeing Roger Waters performing The Wall. Learned that Clair Audio does the sound and both are located right in Lancaster, small world for sure. So I get home from the one concert, call up Clair Audio (because the sound at the shows was INSANE) and ask if they do home HT. They are kind of thinking of getting into custom home theaters...so I say sign me up!! He said plan on at least 80K and maybe 100K. OK, so remove me from the list!!
> 
> 
> Going to listen to Revel Studio2 on Friday for the upstairs system...


John - Revels? 8-10K for 2 channel audio that streams itunes? Sorry, you seem to be lost. This is the DIY Section.  

I would 100% keep your CHT18s for now. The Danleys would be an awesome move!


----------



## Gorilla83

Gorilla83 said:


>


This last box I proposed for behind the rear row had one box with dual woofers. The issue with the dimensions here is that the panels are tall and long which consumed unnecessary lumber when it came to nesting the sheets for cutting. I'm thinking of doing two (or eventually more) boxes split up to make cutting more efficient. Proposed - 2 of these behind rear seats? This is also nice because I could play around with placement easier. Only downside is more external wiring, but not a huge deal.


----------



## klipsch

Why not go all out (more than you already have) and put the subs in the riser firing upward underneath the seats?


----------



## Gorilla83

klipsch said:


> Why not go all out (more than you already have) and put the subs in the riser firing upward underneath the seats?


I've thought about this, but this essentially means I would have to rebuild the entire riser to the proper dimensions, internal cubic feet, add bracing, new carpet, etc. The current riser is built 12" on center with fiberglass insulation, 2x12 construction, double plywood decking, etc. That's a lot of work and money (this riser with carpet cost me 450-500ish already) for something I'm not certain I'd be pleased with the end result, right? I could build a couple of these boxes for under 200 (plus quite a bit of my time of course) and they could essentially be used anywhere.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Gorilla83 said:


> I use 'end table' subs in my living room which I can't localize at all assuming they are crossed over at 80hz or less. With the drivers side firing into the couch they work quite well. In fact it would be interesting to bring those subs downstairs to try out.
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely use the rear firing in the back row if I decide to build out this enclosure. I suppose I could easily try this same enclosure out in the front row to see how it could be positioned, etc.
> 
> Regardless, adding more subs will require me to make an amp decision: Do I stack all front subs on one peavey @ 2 ohms (which would free up one of my amps), or buy another peavey and run another 20-30amp line. Damn.


 what is your current electrical situation?


----------



## Gorilla83

Reefdvr27 said:


> what is your current electrical situation?


For the HT area: 3 X 20 amp lines, dedicated, 1 X 20 amp line shared (but nothing else on the line). I've already got plenty of 12-2 laying around to run another 20 should I decide to add another or two. 

For the house: 2 X 200A panels.


----------



## popalock

Gorilla83 said:


> I've thought about this, but this essentially means I would have to rebuild the entire riser to the proper dimensions, internal cubic feet, add bracing, new carpet, etc. The current riser is built 12" on center with fiberglass insulation, 2x12 construction, double plywood decking, etc. That's a lot of work and money (this riser with carpet cost me 450-500ish already) for something I'm not certain I'd be pleased with the end result, right? I could build a couple of these boxes for under 200 (plus quite a bit of my time of course) and they could essentially be used anywhere.


I like your current solution. You could do less bracing and couple them to your riser, so you really beat up your back seat passengers. If you went that route, less bracing would mean more tactile transduction to that brick house of a riser you built.


----------



## Gorilla83

popalock said:


> I like your current solution. You could do less bracing and couple them to your riser, so you really beat up your back seat passengers. If you went that route, less bracing would mean more tactile transduction to that brick house of a riser you built.



Cool, thanks for the input. I'm going to play around with these this weekend and time permitting cut one of these boxes as well as the 24 box for Mr. Sibuna.


----------



## carp

Sorry for the off topic Andrew but I know a lot of guys with SI's (including you) follow this thread plus I knew you wouldn't give a ****. 

I'm having some "kids" that I used to coach over tomorrow and I need to go all out because a couple of them are into car audio. So, Jonathan let me borrow 2 of his inuke 6000's. I'm thinking I'll use one of them for my 215's and the other to power 4 of my subs and the cv 5000 will power the other 4.

My question is can I hurt my sub drivers? I'm thinking it will be about perfect but wanted to check. 

Kevin is loaning me 2 of his crowsons so I'll have 3 of those, if all this doesn't impress at least I did all I could!


----------



## Gorilla83

carp said:


> Sorry for the off topic Andrew but I know a lot of guys with SI's (including you) follow this thread plus I knew you wouldn't give a ****.
> 
> I'm having some "kids" that I used to coach over tomorrow and I need to go all out because a couple of them are into car audio. So, Jonathan let me borrow 2 of his inuke 6000's. I'm thinking I'll use one of them for my 215's and the other to power 4 of my subs and the cv 5000 will power the other 4.
> 
> My question is can I hurt my sub drivers? I'm thinking it will be about perfect but wanted to check.
> 
> Kevin is loaning me 2 of his crowsons so I'll have 3 of those, if all this doesn't impress at least I did all I could!



Carp - that would be fine and ideal, assuming 2 subs per channel at 4 ohms. Why not run all the subs on the inuke and the mains on the CV? Ah, assuming you want the mains on eq?


----------



## Reefdvr27

carp said:


> Sorry for the off topic Andrew but I know a lot of guys with SI's (including you) follow this thread plus I knew you wouldn't give a ****.
> 
> I'm having some "kids" that I used to coach over tomorrow and I need to go all out because a couple of them are into car audio. So, Jonathan let me borrow 2 of his inuke 6000's. I'm thinking I'll use one of them for my 215's and the other to power 4 of my subs and the cv 5000 will power the other 4.
> 
> My question is can I hurt my sub drivers? I'm thinking it will be about perfect but wanted to check.
> 
> Kevin is loaning me 2 of his crowsons so I'll have 3 of those, if all this doesn't impress at least I did all I could!


i think the 215s would impress alone.


----------



## carp

Gorilla83 said:


> Carp - that would be fine and ideal, assuming 2 subs per channel at 4 ohms. Why not run all the subs on the inuke and the mains on the CV? Ah, assuming you want the mains on eq?


EQ is nice, but mainly it's bad hiss on the mains with the CV, actually the inuke 6000 has more hiss than the 3000 does - although I haven't had the mic2200 in the chain with the 3000 and I have it in the chain with the 6000 (so not sure yet if it's the 6000 or the 2200 that is causing the hiss). The hiss is greatly reduced when cranking up the gain to +20 on the mic 2200 and turning down the gain on the 6000 but it's still not nearly as quiet as the 3000 which I can't hear from my LP. 

So, yep, 2 subs per channel. 4 total subs on the inuke 6000 and 4 subs total on the CV5000. 

Also, I just got done doing some testing and sure enough, using the analog high pass filter on the behringer mic 2200 does NOT mess up the frequency response when running mains as large and subs together at the same time. Using a digital HPF with the inuke dsp threw the response into chaos.

Well, so much for having issues blending ported and sealed when using a HPF, it's a piece of cake with an analog HPF. Well, maybe not piece of cake, when I first got the 215's I did have to experiment with the distance settings for the subs using the minidsp to get everything to play nice.





Reefdvr27 said:


> i think the 215s would impress alone.



I don't know, I've experienced some crazy car audio (what these guys are into) - I had a decent entry level system in my car years ago - and you just can't re-create that in a house. Personally I enjoy how bass sounds and the whole experience much better in home audio but it is a different animal for sure.


----------



## popalock

Carp, you just answered your own question...lol. No matter what you do, you aren't going to blow a car audio guy away that is used to a 130-140-150db assult in a shoebox!

Regardless, I guarantee they will walk away impressed because your demo will be the first time they have experienced ANYTHING remotely close to car audio bass in a home environment.


----------



## beastaudio

carp said:


> Sorry for the off topic Andrew but I know a lot of guys with SI's (including you) follow this thread plus I knew you wouldn't give a ****.
> 
> I'm having some "kids" that I used to coach over tomorrow and I need to go all out because a couple of them are into car audio. So, Jonathan let me borrow 2 of his inuke 6000's. I'm thinking I'll use one of them for my 215's and the other to power 4 of my subs and the cv 5000 will power the other 4.
> 
> My question is can I hurt my sub drivers? I'm thinking it will be about perfect but wanted to check.
> 
> Kevin is loaning me 2 of his crowsons so I'll have 3 of those, if all this doesn't impress at least I did all I could!


You can hurt them by clipping the power to em, so just make sure you have ample wattage and give em hell. They can take it.



popalock said:


> Carp, you just answered your own question...lol. No matter what you do, you aren't going to blow a car audio guy away that is used to a 130-140-150db assult in a shoebox!
> 
> Regardless, I guarantee they will walk away impressed because your demo will be the first time they have experienced ANYTHING remotely close to car audio bass in a home environment.


Give em some of that uber low end stuff that they have never heard in a burp box car audio setup  Austin acts like he couldn't get 130dB in his theater....POSH


----------



## Gorilla83

Austin's room IS like sitting in a burp box, lol.


----------



## NWCgrad

Just think in Doha Austin is going to have to make do with only two 24" subs. He will suffer from withdrawal...


----------



## popalock

beastaudio said:


> Give em some of that uber low end stuff that they have never heard in a burp box car audio setup  Austin acts like he couldn't get 130dB in his theater....POSH


Speaking of uber low stuff, make sure to spend time dialing in the Crawson's as I think that will surprise them the most! Don't even tell them what they are. Be sure to record their reactions!



Gorilla83 said:


> Austin's room IS like sitting in a burp box, lol.


C'mon guys... my old setup wasn't a one note wonder. 
 



NWCgrad said:


> Just think in Doha Austin is going to have to make do with only two 24" subs. He will suffer from withdrawal...


Man....less displacement...larger space...leasing vs owning. Yeah, I'm already feeling a bit claustrophobic just thinking about it.

I'll try to make due though.


----------



## Gorilla83

Fortunately I was able to cut a prototype for the rear enclosure today. Details:

I'll be powering with one channel with either my Peavey IPR7500 or Inuke6000 DSP. 

Google sketchup, including dimensions:




Cuts and dry fitment:







Should be gluing her up in the next few days. Finishing will be duratex to match my other gear - I love that stuff!


----------



## klipsch

Looks great ... glad you finally made something audio related for yourself with the cnc


----------



## ambesolman

I'd be happy to let you cut mine on your CNC! You could could cut it and mail it off, should be there by the time I get back into town 
Just so you have the plans...











Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


----------



## Gorilla83

klipsch said:


> Looks great ... glad you finally made something audio related for yourself with the cnc


Thanks Justin! I know I'm a bit overdue.  



ambesolman said:


> I'd be happy to let you cut mine on your CNC! You could could cut it and mail it off, should be there by the time I get back into town
> Just so you have the plans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


If Brandon happens to make it up on the 2nd, maybe he could pick it up for you?  I'm not YET really equipped for shipping this stuff, but since demand has been so strong, maybe sooner than later?


----------



## ambesolman

Gorilla83 said:


> If Brandon happens to make it up on the 2nd, maybe he could pick it up for you?  I'm not YET really equipped for shipping this stuff, but since demand has been so strong, maybe sooner than later?



Let me know


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


----------



## mhrischuk

Always love reading your threads Andrew. Sooner or later when I get time I'll being putting up some treatments. Can't wait for a demo when you have some people over again.


----------



## Gorilla83

mhrischuk said:


> Always love reading your threads Andrew. Sooner or later when I get time I'll being putting up some treatments. Can't wait for a demo when you have some people over again.


Thanks Mike! I'm very happy with the room. 

You've got PM.


----------



## klipsch

Gorilla83 said:


> Thanks Justin! I know I'm a bit overdue.


After using two for this enclosure, you'll need to buy more SI drivers soon


----------



## Gorilla83

klipsch said:


> After using two for this enclosure, you'll need to buy more SI drivers soon


Haha, well the one thing I can be certain of is NOT needing to buy any more SI18s anytime soon.  I'm thinking of swapping my D2's in the living room for D4s due to amp comparability with my inuke6000. I will have some (4) very fresh D2s for sale in the near future.


----------



## klipsch

Do the subs come with pre-cut BB plywood dual opposed box pieces for gluing and screwing?

If there is room, I'll gladly swing by again on the 2nd


----------



## Gorilla83

klipsch said:


> Do the subs come with pre-cut BB plywood dual opposed box pieces for gluing and screwing?
> 
> If there is room, I'll gladly swing by again on the 2nd


Honestly - I've already got several drawings down for DO 18s that could be cut quickly and assembled very quickly. 

And I'll mark you down for the 2nd. Send me your email so I can add you to the list - communicating here via PM is awful lately.


----------



## Gorilla83

Examples - DO 18s


----------



## popalock

klipsch said:


> Do the subs come with pre-cut BB plywood dual opposed box pieces for gluing and screwing?
> 
> If there is room, I'll gladly swing by again on the 2nd


I can attest that a SI18HT x 8 and SH-50 front stage combo sounds phenomenal!


----------



## Gorilla83

klipsch said:


> Do the subs come with pre-cut BB plywood dual opposed box pieces for gluing and screwing?
> 
> If there is room, I'll gladly swing by again on the 2nd





popalock said:


> I can attest that a SI18HT x 8 and SH-50 front stage combo sounds phenomenal!


+1. 4 DO boxes could be hammered out in a long afternoon.


----------



## klipsch

email sent


----------



## beastaudio

popalock said:


> I can attest that a SI18HT x 8 and SH-50 front stage combo sounds phenomenal!


Uh, yea, me too! I think...


----------



## ambesolman

Gorilla83 said:


> Examples - DO 18s



What volume you get with that? How close together do the braces need to be, every X inches?



Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


----------



## Gorilla83

ambesolman said:


> What volume you get with that? How close together do the braces need to be, every X inches?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


These guys are a little smaller around ~7 cubes. They were built to fit 8 DO boxes right behind my screen. Ideally I'd add another cube if wasn't space limited (maybe another inch in the 22x22 direction. Ideal bracing will be leave no sections larger than 6-8" unbraced when covered by horizontal and vertical bracing.


----------



## popalock

beastaudio said:


> Uh, yea, me too! I think...


Sorry sir. Your vote does not count. Owners bias!

That's like a manufacturer trying to defend a product that he produces. Of course he is going to think his product is the beezneez...but no one can take his word for it because of his stake in the product itself. 

So, I'll go on record for you Mr. Beast... Danley front stage with octo 18's = ballz!


----------



## beastaudio

Thanks man! Haha, should be getting even better here shortly.


----------



## Gorilla83

A few updates:

1) I designed/built a sub to be used in the rear of the room, behind the riser in a nearfield setup. This was more of an experiment, but turned out pretty well. These are 2 more SI 18 D4s. (for a total of 10 in the room right now) It's powered by one channel of a newly added Inuke 6000DSP and EQ'd currently by my minidsp. 

Some pics of design, build, and install:


----------



## Gorilla83

Some quick/dirty sweeps before EQ/distance settings/phase:

Rear subs only:









Front subs only









All subs









All subs after distances set and 4DB shelf applied at 20hz - NO smoothing used









Full range sweep, back row (used to have big nulls before all treatments) 1/24 smoothing


----------



## Scott Simonian

Hell yeah, Drew. You do fantastic work. I'm envious of your skills. 

Been keeping up with your guys' emails. Wish I could fly out and see all of you.


----------



## JimWilson

Gorilla83 said:


> All subs after distances set and 4DB shelf applied at 20hz - NO smoothing used


No smoothing?! That's just nuts. Very impressive Andrew.


----------



## Gorilla83

Scott Simonian said:


> Hell yeah, Drew. You do fantastic work. I'm envious of your skills.
> 
> Been keeping up with your guys' emails. Wish I could fly out and see all of you.


Thanks very much Scott! Wish you could make it out as well, should be a great time. A DIY-fest sort of.  



JimWilson said:


> No smoothing?! That's just nuts. Very impressive Andrew.


Thanks Jim! I hadn't spent any time on 'real' EQ just yet - that is just a small shelf on the back end, but no cuts or other boosts. The back row really smoothed out a lot after this last round of treatments. 

Also - Got a chance to swap out my klipsch surrounds with a pair of JBL Pro Cinema 8340s and the JBL mounts. I really like them so far with the 20 minutes of demo time.  


















Oh, and the amp rack is growing


----------



## Scott Simonian

Man.

You have come a long way from this:


----------



## beastaudio

Man, that is incredible! Great meshing with the mains even without EQ! Is all the measured at the second row?


----------



## Mfusick

That is without EQ? Da fuk? Nice work.


----------



## Jeff in Canada

What are the setting for the low end shelf? Was that to extend sub 20 Hz with the Amp? I have the same amp and would like to do the same.

Excellent job btw.


----------



## popalock

Bout to be on the road!!!


----------



## Archaea

Wishing I was along for the ride like last time. Crank some tunes for me in the jalopy, Austin!


----------



## popalock

Archaea said:


> Wishing I was along for the ride like last time. Crank some tunes for me in the jalopy, Austin!


Me too man! I totally understand you wanting to save your travel dough for a trip out to Qatar though.

Crossing my fingers that the wheels don't fall off of this junker...


----------



## NWCgrad

popalock said:


> Bout to be on the road!!!


Dedication = Getting up and going before 4 am on a Saturday! 



Archaea said:


> Wishing I was along for the ride like last time. Crank some tunes for me in the jalopy, Austin!


I am assuming you were still up. Dam I must be getting old!

I am only now heading up to PA. Have the 5 disc changer loaded with the first 4 Black Sabbath CD's + 13 their latest release.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Setting up the 1099's


----------



## klipsch

Reefdvr27 said:


> Setting up the 1099's


Awesome!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Triad Platinums


----------



## beastaudio

Archaea said:


> Wishing I was along for the ride like last time. Crank some tunes for me in the jalopy, Austin!


No Beast and PL dance party this time....Darn.....



NWCgrad said:


> Dedication = Getting up and going before 4 am on a Saturday!
> .


Nope, that is an everyday occurrence for ole' PLock


----------



## Reefdvr27

As usual Andrew put on a great event. I would like to say thank you for inviting me. It was also fun to finally see the CNC in action, seen it a couple of time before not running, but man, what an incredible tool.
Great hanging with all the guys and putting some new names and faces together. Beast, Chop and Jim were missed, but hopefully we can all do again soon. 
When I was saying my goodbyes, Mike said man we always have a good time and he is right! It is always a blast I could do it every weekend. 
Again a great day, good music, good eats and amazing bass. Also a nice little batch of speakers to listen to. Good times.


----------



## Gorilla83

beastaudio said:


> Man, that is incredible! Great meshing with the mains even without EQ! Is all the measured at the second row?


Yes, from second row and my normal listening seat.  



Mfusick said:


> That is without EQ? Da fuk? Nice work.


I was using a 4DB shelf (described below) so technically I did use some eq, but no other cuts/boosts. Thanks! 



Jeff in Canada said:


> What are the setting for the low end shelf? Was that to extend sub 20 Hz with the Amp? I have the same amp and would like to do the same.
> 
> Excellent job btw.


I actually use the minidsp for EQ and haven't used the DSP in the inuke just yet. L/T appied at 20hz, 0.5Q, 4DB boost.


----------



## Gorilla83

Reefdvr27 said:


> As usual Andrew put on a great event. I would like to say thank you for inviting me. It was also fun to finally see the CNC in action, seen it a couple of time before not running, but man, what an incredible tool.
> Great hanging with all the guys and putting some new names and faces together. Beast and Jim were missed, but hopefully we can all do again soon.
> When I was saying my goodbyes, Mike said man we always have a good time and he is right! It is always a blast I could do it every weekend.
> Again a great day, good music, good eats and amazing bass. Also a nice little batch of speakers to listen to. Good times.


So I suppose I should do a quick summary of yesterday's activities.  

Yesterday we gathered together in celebration of one of our good friends @popalock leaving for a two year stint overseas. I shot out sort of a last minute (a few weeks ago) email to our 'AVS crew' to gather interest and we had 9 or so guys come over to hang out, crank some tunes, and pound out some good ol' DIY projects. Maybe I'll start a thread in the DIY or speaker section, but here were the highlights:

-Dry fit and assembly of @Sibuna 's SI24 enclosure
-Home depot run for 9 sheets of ply @7am plus some extras
-Cut, sand, and dry fit 2 X popalock's SI24 boxes @ 9.5 cubes each (8 total sheets of plywood!) 
-A little photoshoot session of my theater room by Mark @imagic (Thanks Mark!
-Listening to the Behringerr B215s, DIYSoundgroup Tux 1099s, Triad Platinums, DIYsoundgroup Volts (mainly outdoors), and my Yorkville U215s
-Later in the evening: firepit, beer, and cake  

I will post the limited listening impressions I have later on. I'm hoping some of the guys share pictures from the day, it was a BLAST as usual!! Thanks to all who came out. I consider myself very fortunate for several reasons:
-a VERY understanding wife who permits me to host crazy events like this, on several occasions
-For having met a group group of fun guys who have become very good friends

Really missed not having our good buddies @beastaudio , @ChopShop1 , and @JimWilson as well as our KC buddies @Archaea and @carp there yesterday. See you guys next time?


----------



## Gorilla83

A few pictures from yesterday's extravaganza. Wish I had some moments to take a few more, but I felt like I was running all over the place yesterday. I know Sibuna (Adam) and Mark took quite a few so hopefully they will pick up my slack. 

Mark (imagic) doing his thing! 








Crazy lighting contraption








Left to right (popalock, Sibuna, reefdiver). Looks like Ben (rush2049) peeking in on the far left also.








Popa handling some bracing
















Teamwork!








Cake for Austin








Enjoying some tasty treats
















Cool scrap/leftover shot after cutting Austin's 8th sheet


----------



## Archaea

HAHAH....who pushed Austin into the cake?


----------



## Mfusick

Looks like a great time!


----------



## klipsch

Looks like an awesome time!

What were the impressions of the 1099s?


----------



## Reefdvr27

klipsch said:


> Looks like an awesome time!
> 
> What were the impressions of the 1099s?


 Me and Mark listed to them the most up stairs and were both in agreement of what we heard. I hate to critique a speaker because I don't want people to be offended and please don't be if you own these as this was just a plug and play test. They had no EQ, no treatments run right of the AVR with 4 18" subs. I thought they were pretty good, but with male vocals they seemed to get distorted and had a sibilance issue. Female vocals rolled off nice, drums sound good, but there was just something that I did not like about them, they had a strange soundstage. However we took them downstairs, but only for a short demo as I believe Matt had to leave. They sounded allot better, allot crisper. But I think we only did two songs, so not allot of time to really form an opinion. Certainly this was not a proper demo, just plug and play and have a listen. I am sure Mark will post his impressions later.

Now the Behringer 215s were something else. I really liked thee little guys. They sounded really good right out of the box. They are pretty bright, but I like a brighter speaker, so not a big issue for me. They pretty took everything we through at them. If you did not know what behind the screen, you would have been shocked when you seen it. 

The Triads were a nice speaker, but a little to laid back for me. They really seemed pretty tame until you cranked on them. They seemed a bit flat for my taste, they really did not have the upper range sparkle I am used to with my 212's, but overall a nice speaker. They are built like a tank that is for sure, allot of quality in the build, but again a little to soft for me.


----------



## JimWilson

Reefdvr27 said:


> Great hanging with all the guys and putting some new names and faces together. Beast and Jim were missed, but hopefully we can all do again soon.





Gorilla83 said:


> Yesterday we gathered together in celebration of one of our good friends @popalock leaving for a two year stint overseas. I shot out sort of a last minute (a few weeks ago) email to our 'AVS crew' to gather interest and we had 9 or so guys come over to hang out, crank some tunes, and pound out some good ol' DIY projects.
> 
> Really missed not having our good buddies @beastaudio , @ChopShop1 , and @JimWilson as well as our KC buddies @Archaea and @carp there yesterday. See you guys next time?


Thanks for the shout out fella's. If there was any possibility to attend you know [email protected] well I would have been there, but this working every Saturday (for 6 months!) has made doing anything like this pretty much a no-go. I should be done by mid-September though, so if you have something after that count me in.

Austin, I would have liked to wish you all the best in person but this will have to do I'm afraid. Try to have fun over there, in spite of the fact that you'll have to do it without the AVS crazies.  We'll keep your seat warm and beer cold. See you in 2 years...


----------



## JimWilson

Archaea said:


> HAHAH....who pushed Austin into the cake?


 
Because you want to congratulate them?


----------



## beastaudio

Looks like everything went fantastically! Sorry I couldn't make the haul this time...Can't wait to see the rest of the impressions and such to roll in! Mr Dubking doing his thing! Dare I saw HToM candidate?!?!?


----------



## klipsch

Reefdvr27 said:


> Me and Mark listed to them the most up stairs and were both in agreement of what we heard. I hate to critique a speaker because I don't want people to be offended and please don't be if you own these as this was just a plug and play test. They had no EQ, no treatments run right of the AVR with 4 18" subs. I thought they were pretty good, but with male vocals they seemed to get distorted and had a sibilance issue. Female vocals rolled off nice, drums sound good, but there was just something that I did not like about them, they had a strange soundstage. However we took them downstairs, but only for a short demo as I believe Matt had to leave. They sounded allot better, allot crisper. But I think we only did two songs, so not allot of time to really form an opinion. Certainly this was not a proper demo, just plug and play and have a listen. I am sure Mark will post his impressions later.


Thanks for your impressions! Got your 215s up and running yet?

Sorry I missed it!


----------



## jbrown15

Dammit, you east coast guys have all of the fun  .....lol


----------



## Gorilla83

Archaea said:


> HAHAH....who pushed Austin into the cake?


Self inflicted! After he licked the remainder of the cake, I insisted he smash face first, haha. 



klipsch said:


> Looks like an awesome time!
> 
> What were the impressions of the 1099s?


I really liked the 1099s from what I heard of them. After hearing so many speakers in my room I can usually decide quickly what I do like and what I don't. I started a thread for all pictures and impressions here. 



beastaudio said:


> Looks like everything went fantastically! Sorry I couldn't make the haul this time...Can't wait to see the rest of the impressions and such to roll in! Mr Dubking doing his thing! Dare I saw HToM candidate?!?!?


 Stay tuned. 



jbrown15 said:


> Dammit, you east coast guys have all of the fun  .....lol


Flights over this way aren't too bad.


----------



## Gorilla83

All - I'm starting a GTG facebook page for anyone interested. Spread the word. 

https://www.facebook.com/AVSGTG/info


----------



## Mfusick

Gorilla83 said:


> All - I'm starting a GTG facebook page for anyone interested. Spread the word.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AVSGTG/info


Well done


----------



## carp

Jonathan, did you notice Pop's t-shirt? 

Cool to "see" some of you guys again, even if it's only in pictures.


----------



## mhrischuk

Great time once again. This time no hard schedule. We all just did what we felt like doing.
Andrew's CNC was impressive. Very nicely integrated into his shop.





The theater has once again moved up a notch from the last GTG that I was present. Plenty of comfortable seating and enough bass to shake the whole house. I was outside watching the walls and light fixtures rattle.





As far as the speakers go, weren't a ton there but that made it easier to deal with logistically.

The Plats were especially clean and subdued sounding in Andrew's room. Very accurate. I was quite impressed... but then I am more of a 2 channel guy.

Mark (imagic) brought his Behringer 215's. They were quite impressive for the price... something like $250 each. Played loud and sound was pretty darn good.

I was grilling during the 1099's so didn't hear them.

The friggin Yorkvilles just blew us away. Listen to the reactions after the drum solo....






BTW Austin had a little help getting his "impression" of the cake..... hand on the back of his head


----------



## Gorilla83

carp said:


> Jonathan, did you notice Pop's t-shirt?
> 
> Cool to "see" some of you guys again, even if it's only in pictures.


Haha, I got a good laugh when he first rolled up in that shirt. 



mhrischuk said:


> Great time once again. This time no hard schedule. We all just did what we felt like doing.
> Andrew's CNC was impressive. Very nicely integrated into his shop.
> http://youtu.be/IWOzkrk1PF0
> 
> The theater has once again moved up a notch from the last GTG that I was present. Plenty of comfortable seating and enough bass to shake the whole house. I was outside watching the walls and light fixtures rattle.
> http://youtu.be/u19FpS9h0Fk
> 
> As far as the speakers go, weren't a ton there but that made it easier to deal with logistically.
> 
> The Plats were especially clean and subdued sounding in Andrew's room. Very accurate. I was quite impressed... but then I am more of a 2 channel guy.
> 
> Mark (imagic) brought his Behringer 215's. They were quite impressive for the price... something like $250 each. Played loud and sound was pretty darn good.
> 
> I was grilling during the 1099's so didn't hear them.
> 
> The friggin Yorkvilles just blew us away. Listen to the reactions after the drum solo....
> http://youtu.be/yoeLS2EBrWg
> 
> 
> BTW Austin had a little help getting his "impression" of the cake..... hand on the back of his head


Thanks for sharing the vids, Mike! I will post them in the results thread if you don't mind.


----------



## mhrischuk

Gorilla83 said:


> Haha, I got a good laugh when he first rolled up in that shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the vids, Mike! I will post them in the results thread if you don't mind.


Do it!


----------



## Archaea

carp said:


> Jonathan, did you notice Pop's t-shirt?
> 
> Cool to "see" some of you guys again, even if it's only in pictures.


haa, not until you pointed it out.

Austin, you gonna be breaking some arms in Qarat? Representing?!?


----------



## Archaea

mhrischuk said:


> The theater has once again moved up a notch from the last GTG that I was present. Plenty of comfortable seating and enough bass to shake the whole house. I was outside watching the walls and light fixtures rattle.
> http://youtu.be/u19FpS9h0Fk


 
In the words of your G2G host 

"Build it Stronger!"


----------



## NWCgrad

Archaea said:


> haa, not until you pointed it out.
> 
> Austin, you gonna be breaking some arms in Qarat? Representing?!?


I challenged Austin to a match, but he thought he would rip my scawny arm clear off my body.


----------



## Gorilla83

Big thanks to @imagic for featuring my hoopdie of a theater this month.  

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/92-community-news-polls/1629961-ht-month-humble-hangout.html


----------



## beastaudio

I think it is "OK" to stop considering it a "Humble" hangout at this point  It is far from it at this point homey! Definitely not an Erskine theater, but definitely not humble...


----------



## ambesolman

Congrats!


----------



## blah450

Gorilla83 said:


> Big thanks to @imagic for featuring my hoopdie of a theater this month.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/92-community-news-polls/1629961-ht-month-humble-hangout.html


Yee-hah! Congrats, sir!!


----------



## Gorilla83

beastaudio said:


> I think it is "OK" to stop considering it a "Humble" hangout at this point  It is far from it at this point homey! Definitely not an Erskine theater, but definitely not humble...


Meh, it's still always a work in progress to me.  Always evolving and striving for improvement. I don't think I'd every be happy doing a build from scratch and leaving it alone for years. 



ambesolman said:


> Congrats!





blah450 said:


> Yee-hah! Congrats, sir!!


Thanks guys!


----------



## beastaudio

Gorilla83 said:


> Meh, it's still always a work in progress to me.  Always evolving and striving for improvement. I don't think I'd every be happy doing a build from scratch and leaving it alone for years.


I think we both know that is not in the cards for either one of us. The good news I guess is at this point I don't know what I would want to get rid of, so I guess it is just "add-ons" at this point...


----------



## Reefdvr27

Gorilla83 said:


> Meh, it's still always a work in progress to me.  Always evolving and striving for improvement. I don't think I'd every be happy doing a build from scratch and leaving it alone for years.


I am sure you have thought about it, but did you ever think about putting a wall up to close your room in?


----------



## Gorilla83

Reefdvr27 said:


> I am sure you have thought about it, but did you ever think about putting a wall up to close you room in?


I have thought of many different arrangements, including putting a wall by the bar or behind the bar. Truth be told, I love using the room for hosting parties (and GTGs!) and football events and the way it's set up now is perfect for that.


----------



## Skylinestar

Gorilla83 said:


> Some quick/dirty sweeps before EQ/distance settings/phase:
> Full range sweep, back row (used to have big nulls before all treatments) 1/24 smoothing


Why is there a high frequency roll off after 10KHz? X-curve? Did you eq it that way? How does it sound in movies? Is the high attenuation a lot? Did you miss the highs?


----------



## popalock

Skylinestar said:


> Why is there a high frequency roll off after 10KHz? X-curve? Did you eq it that way? How does it sound in movies? Is the high attenuation a lot? Did you miss the highs?


Ha, looking at that graph makes me smirk. When we were rocking Andrew's system a few weeks ago I didn't notice any top end attenuation. Just looking at that graph I too would be like "WTF is going on," especially because I am a fan of brighter sound, but I didn't notice during our in room listening session...

and I'm Level 13 Golden Ear certified...


----------



## Gorilla83

Skylinestar said:


> Why is there a high frequency roll off after 10KHz? X-curve? Did you eq it that way? How does it sound in movies? Is the high attenuation a lot? Did you miss the highs?


A small percentage of that is attributed to my screen, but most of it is the characteristics of my room and the location of the measurement. Possibly has something to do with the couch about a foot back from the mic as well. There is no EQ applied at all. The rolloff is not as severe in the front row and honestly not something I felt was 'missing' anywhere in the room. I wouldn't change anything with the sound right now.


----------



## beastaudio

Also keep in mind that this is an omnimic sweep where the OM can be hit or miss on the top due to any number of reasons. Grazing angle, the couch as Andrew suggested catching some reflection, etc. I feel like I wear this out, but take a look at the freq. spectrum used in almost all of your everyday instruments:










Above 10khz the content is getting thin, above 16khz, there literally is nothing left. I know sound effects and such can be different, but they still abide by the same concepts.


----------



## Mfusick

I can't even hear 19khz, I got tested by an ear nose throat specialist on a professional consult. Most males over 30 can't, and any of us gear heads that formerly were into car audio, live music, etc... Are likely to have a little top end degradation.


----------



## beastaudio

See, I tested comfortably to 22khz. But I have trouble thinking that true content that high is in high demand, or rather, high production.


----------



## popalock

Gorilla83 said:


> A small percentage of that is attributed to my screen, but most of it is the characteristics of my room and the location of the measurement. Possibly has something to do with the couch about a foot back from the mic as well. There is no EQ applied at all. The rolloff is not as severe in the front row and honestly not something I felt was 'missing' anywhere in the room. I wouldn't change anything with the sound right now.


Oh, wait... I remember what was missing now. 

I suddenly recall there was a distinct lack of "air."

Plenty of foundation cracking creaminess, but air was lacking.


----------



## carp

Any slight movements with the omnimic will give drastic changes above 10k to 20k. An inch in any direction and the graph would look much different above 10k on Gorilla's graph.


----------



## NWCgrad

^^^With REW I see a lot of variability in measurements above 10k, absolutely drives me nuts. Have tried different mics and still see the same variability even when repeating a measurement without making any changes.


----------



## Gorilla83

Meh, emphasis for analyzing the 10hz region > 10k HZ anyway.


----------



## eyeage30

Gorilla83 said:


> Meh, emphasis for analyzing the 10hz region > 10k HZ anyway.


What are the dimensions of this room? Its awesome btw.


----------



## Gorilla83

eyeage30 said:


> What are the dimensions of this room? Its awesome btw.


Thank you. 

Dimensions from first post:

Viewing area: (open) 13x22
Bar area: 19x22
Hallway: 5x20


----------



## mhrischuk

Mfusick said:


> I can't even hear 19khz, I got tested by an ear nose throat specialist on a professional consult. Most males over 30 can't, and any of us gear heads that formerly were into car audio, live music, etc... Are likely to have a little top end degradation.


Most companies test employees, not for the employees benefit, but for a baseline in case of legal actions. Most results are indicative of hearing loss.


----------



## Mfusick

I start to really drop in hearing about 17,500hz I think. You can test this online yourself with a nice pair of ear phones. Just validate someone else can hear it, (like a kid or a woman who typically can). My wife could hear it fine, but I could not at 19khz. At 18khz I can just a little bit hear, but it's very reduced. 16khz I can hear.


----------



## mhrischuk

There are cell phone apps that play tones to check your ears.


----------



## Sibuna

are you running audessey? i cant remember, but one of the modes it selects cuts the HF sooner then the other ones (thx music or movies IIRC) not that its really an issue for you TBH as it sounds fantastic in there


----------



## beastaudio

Sibuna said:


> are you running audessey? i cant remember, but one of the modes it selects cuts the HF sooner then the other ones (thx music or movies IIRC) not that its really an issue for you TBH as it sounds fantastic in there


The "movie" or just plain ole audyssey rolls the top end off. The "Flat" (Denon/Marantz) or "Music" (Onkyo/Integra) preserves the top end and leaves it alone. The A-T material would only make a VERY minimal difference here. Think about 1.5dB at 20khz


----------



## Gorilla83

In my experience Auddy has always wanted to boost the @#@# out of the high end. For my measurement above though it was 99% likely due to mic positioning and nothing else.


----------



## Gorilla83

Update: Projector upgrade is underway! Supposed to arrive tomorrow sometime, although I may miss the delivery attempt due to required signatures, bah. We shall see.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Congrats! What did you end up going with?


----------



## Gorilla83

Pain Infliction said:


> Congrats! What did you end up going with?


I'm going with the Sony VPL-HW55ES. I was very interested in this model as well as the JVC RS46, RS49/4910. In short, I would have been very happy with either of them.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Wow. Nice choice!

Now you can dump that ol' powerpoint projector for the real deal.  

jk


----------



## klipsch

Sounds like fun ... getting any 3D glasses?

Through the Never was shot as a "real 3D" and is not that fake 3D crap ... so now you can have the ultimate experience of "One"


----------



## Gorilla83

Scott Simonian said:


> Wow. Nice choice!
> 
> Now you can dump that ol' powerpoint projector for the real deal.
> 
> jk


Haha, yeah buddy! In all seriousness, I'm really hoping the Sony will be a significant upgrade in all areas over my 8700. The reviews I've read have very good things to say so hopefully my expectations aren't set too high. 



klipsch said:


> Sounds like fun ... getting any 3D glasses?
> 
> Through the Never was shot as a "real 3D" and is not that fake 3D crap ... so now you can have the ultimate experience of "One"


This model comes with 2 of the standard Sony glasses, so yes definitely looking forward to playing around with it.  Through the never was the first demo that comes to mind I think of a 3d demo.


----------



## Scott Simonian

It is probably one of the best


----------



## JimWilson

Scott Simonian said:


> Now you can dump that ol' powerpoint projector for the real deal.


----------



## Gorilla83

Scott Simonian said:


> Is there something in particular that you want improved over your Epson that you are looking to upgrade?


Oh, I just wanted a dark colored projector to match my new ceiling. 

Things I like about the Sony:

-Excellent contrast ratio
-Increased brightness; tested as the highest output of the "serious" projectors in it's category
-Curious to play with Reality Creation as it was rated highly among the "picture enhancers" 
-I've never had 3D, and I'm not expecting much, but it will be interesting to try 
-I don't use a scope screen, so the lack of lens memory was a non-issue for me

Overall I was very happy with my Epson, but I quickly got the upgrade bug and wanted to try something new. I blame Brandon @beastaudio.  I'm hoping this will be my last projector until 4K becomes mainstream. It seems promising!


----------



## klipsch

I'm curious to see what your impressions are of 3D ... the "real" 3D films actually work in my opinion on a large screen (your 135" qualifies as large) ... the "fake" 3D films to me just look awful and detract from the movie

realorfake3d.com helps to determine which films are "real" vs "fake"


----------



## Pain Infliction

Gorilla83 said:


> I'm going with the Sony VPL-HW55ES. I was very interested in this model as well as the JVC RS46, RS49/4910. In short, I would have been very happy with either of them.


Nice choice! What made go with the Sony over the JVC?


----------



## NWCgrad

Does the Sony have lens memory for constant image height (CIH) w/o an anamorphic lens?


----------



## Gorilla83

Pain Infliction said:


> Nice choice! What made go with the Sony over the JVC?


Simple - I found a good buy on a sony.  



NWCgrad said:


> Does the Sony have lens memory for constant image height (CIH) w/o an anamorphic lens?


It does not.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Gorilla83 said:


> I'm going with the Sony VPL-HW55ES. I was very interested in this model as well as the JVC RS46, RS49/4910. In short, I would have been very happy with either of them.


Cool. I was going with the same PJ at first, but winded up going with the Panny AE8000U. Some people told me back on Cyber Monday to jump on the Panny as I got it for $1780 after rebate. I actually installed it yesterday, first time it has been out of the box since January. Played around with it last night for the first time, I am such a PJ noob. Luckily Jonathan has the same one and I can bug him for advise.  

Enjoy the new toy.


----------



## Gorilla83

Reefdvr27 said:


> Cool. I was going with the same PJ at first, but winded up going with the Panny AE8000U. Some people told me back on Cyber Monday to jump on the Panny as I got it for $1780 after rebate. I actually installed it yesterday, first time it has been out of the box since January. Played around with it last night for the first time, I am such a PJ noob. Luckily Jonathan has the same one and I can bug him for advise.
> 
> Enjoy the new toy.


Thanks Dave. From what I've read I think you will really like the panny 8000. I'm not into the video stuff nearly as much as audio, but I can appreciate I nice picture. 

Received and installed the Sony tonight! First impressions - Really, really, really nice picture right out of the box. Relatively easy swap from my Epson. Contrast is VERY nice, picture is super sharp, and blacks are very deep. I don't care much for the "motion control" feature so I'll be leaving that off. "Reality creation" seems nice, although not drastic at least with the lower settings. When I popped in Art of Flight I would have sworn it was in 3D!  PLENTY of light output for my room and screen in pretty much all modes. "Game" / high lamp mode has some crazy output. Only negative I can see vs. my epson is that the lens shift adjustment is more limited. I am still impressed with my epson considering cost and the blacks on the epson were really nice as well. Overall happy with the purchase, especially considering I'm not much of a videophile at all. 

It's been a long day, so more tomorrow including my first trial of 3D.


----------



## NWCgrad

That is one nice looking projector. ..


----------



## jbrown15

Gorilla83 said:


> Thanks Dave. From what I've read I think you will really like the panny 8000. I'm not into the video stuff nearly as much as audio, but I can appreciate I nice picture.
> 
> Received and installed the Sony tonight! First impressions - Really, really, really nice picture right out of the box. Relatively easy swap from my Epson. Contrast is VERY nice, picture is super sharp, and blacks are very deep. I don't care much for the "motion control" feature so I'll be leaving that off. "Reality creation" seems nice, although not drastic at least with the lower settings. When I popped in Art of Flight I would have sworn it was in 3D!  PLENTY of light output for my room and screen in pretty much all modes. "Game" / high lamp mode has some crazy output. Only negative I can see vs. my epson is that the lens shift adjustment is more limited. I am still impressed with my epson considering cost and the blacks on the epson were really nice as well. Overall happy with the purchase, especially considering I'm not much of a videophile at all.
> 
> It's been a long day, so more tomorrow including my first trial of 3D.



Aaaahhhhhhhh shiny new toy!...lol


----------



## Gorilla83

It's going to be tough sitting at work today when I know I have this thing waiting at home for me to come and play.  I don't have much else planned besides putting a few hours on it tonight.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Gorilla83 said:


> Thanks Dave. From what I've read I think you will really like the panny 8000. I'm not into the video stuff nearly as much as audio, but I can appreciate I nice picture.


 Im not a video person either, that is my Dad. Dude had the best picture in town in 1980 off a tower antenna. (No cable available till 83) Me, I'm all audio also and a nice picture is appreciated. I figured I will play with the Panasonic for awhile and get my feet wet in projection and move on up down the road here to something, maybe one of these 4K machines. Good luck with it.


----------



## Gorilla83

Thanks Dave! Unless this guy breaks outside of warranty and the repairs are unreasonable, I can't see any reason to change to something else until 4K becomes very mainstream.


----------



## JimWilson

Gorilla83 said:


> Thanks Dave! Unless this guy breaks outside of warranty and the repairs are unreasonable, I can't see any reason to change to something else until 4K becomes very mainstream.


 
Who are you kidding? 2 years, tops.


----------



## Gorilla83

JimWilson said:


> Who are you kidding? 2 years, tops.


Haha. Like I said I'm not a huge "video" guy, but I'd have to imagine diminishing returns would quickly set in beyond this point. I've got a long way before I even switch bulbs and just sent in for my 2nd free included bulb yesterday for this unit. I should be set for a quite a while. 

Besides, you've got to be impressed I still have the same set of mains for well over a year now!!


----------



## raynist

Gorilla83 said:


> Haha. Like I said I'm not a huge "video" guy, but I'd have to imagine diminishing returns would quickly set in beyond this point. I've got a long way before I even switch bulbs and just sent in for my 2nd free included bulb yesterday for this unit. I should be set for a quite a while.
> 
> Besides, you've got to be impressed I still have the same set of mains for well over a year now!!


Let me know when you are ready to sell those mains


----------



## NWCgrad

Gorilla83 said:


> Haha. Like I said I'm not a huge "video" guy, but I'd have to imagine diminishing returns would quickly set in beyond this point. I've got a long way before I even switch bulbs and just sent in for my 2nd free included bulb yesterday for this unit. I should be set for a quite a while.
> 
> Besides, you've got to be impressed I still have the same set of mains for well over a year now!!


I bet you keep it over 2 yrs. My BenQ PE7700 turns 9 yrs old soon and is still going strong. However I am on my third set of speakers in the same time period (Paradigm 9SeMKIII, Magnepan MMG, and now Pi Speakers 4 Pi). 

When the PJ dies I will get a new one, hopefully a full 4k (from 720p to 4k should be a significant upgrade). This is assuming I don't go crazy and buy new LCR speakers.


----------



## carp

I'm still set on keeping my entry level Epson 8350 until it's time for 4K. Recent posts in this thread are making it a little harder to stick to my guns on that though...


----------



## JimWilson

NWCgrad said:


> I bet you keep it over 2 yrs. My BenQ PE7700 turns 9 yrs old soon and is still going strong.


 
Apparently you don't know the ape man all that well.  While he's definitely into audio more than video, he can't sit still long enough for anything like that.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Man 9 years huh? The only thing I have had 9 years is my wife and kids. 

It is a sickness this hobby and really every other hobby.


----------



## beastaudio

Reefdvr27 said:


> Man 9 years huh? The only thing I have had 9 years is my wife and kids.
> 
> It is a sickness this hobby and really every other hobby.


Reef, that is signature worthy right there. I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## NWCgrad

JimWilson said:


> Apparently you don't know the ape man all that well.  While he's definitely into audio more than video, he can't sit still long enough for anything like that.


I bet he doesn't keep it 9 yrs...but 4k is so close to becoming mainstream (ie massive price drop) that I think the Sony will carry him through.


----------



## NWCgrad

Reefdvr27 said:


> Man 9 years huh? The only thing I have had 9 years is my wife and kids.
> 
> It is a sickness this hobby and really every other hobby.


Its almost as old as my kid....I am much more a music guy the movie guy. It 9 yrs I have less than 2,000 hours on the bulb. He'll @carp probably has 2,000 hours of Through the Never on his PJ.

I just bought Sully's Avalon blu ray, its pretty sweet. I all ways liked the wierd rhythms of Godsmack, seeing Sully's linkage to the band Dead Can Dance on the disc explains a LOT. DCD are the masters of exotic vibe rock music.


----------



## NWCgrad

beastaudio said:


> Reef, that is signature worthy right there. I literally laughed out loud.


Ditto...sometime I am going to have get down your way to see the JVC and hear your Danley's. The ones you brought the popalocks were pretty killer, and the fact you like these even more is intriguing.


----------



## ambesolman

NWCgrad said:


> Ditto...sometime I am going to have get down your way to see the JVC and hear your Danley's. The ones you brought the popalocks were pretty killer, and the fact you like these even more is intriguing.



It's worth the trip


----------



## Reefdvr27

beastaudio said:


> Reef, that is signature worthy right there. I literally laughed out loud.


I really need a laugh right now myself. We got slammed by a thunderstorm at like 2am and it was like nothing I have not heard or felt in 10 years. I have been chasing a leak above the point from where I put on a new roof for the theater for a month now and finally hired a roofer to fix the leak. The good news is I do not need a new roof, but a simple repair. He said he would be out in 4 days but 4 days to late. Last night the rain was so heavy that it ruined my ceiling in the theater. Came down a soffit vent and got into the theater. I don't know yet what to do. I don't know If I am going to have to pull the sheet rock or just strip the tape and re tape and mud. I have no access to the ceiling from above, thus the reason I wanted a drop ceiling. I cannot go up in the attic and see what exactly is what. I just poured a cup of coffee and sat down and just trying to gather my thoughts and evaluate things and see where I go from here. I was a week away from opening the theater. 



NWCgrad said:


> Its almost as old as my kid....I am much more a music guy the movie guy. It 9 yrs I have less than 2,000 hours on the bulb. He'll @carp probably has 2,000 hours of Through the Never on his PJ.
> 
> I just bought Sully's Avalon blu ray, its pretty sweet. I all ways liked the wierd rhythms of Godsmack, seeing Sully's linkage to the band Dead Can Dance on the disc explains a LOT. DCD are the masters of exotic vibe rock music.


 That's great man. I wish I could hold on to stuff. The in through the never is incredible. It really gives off the wow factor to a good audio system. People that don't even like Metallica like it. I still have my copy unopened waiting for my room. Going to be a little longer now I am afraid.


----------



## Sibuna

Reefdvr27 said:


> I really need a laugh right now myself. We got slammed by a thunderstorm at like 2am and it was like nothing I have not heard or felt in 10 years. I have been chasing a leak above the point from where I put on a new roof for the theater for a month now and finally hired a roofer to fix the leak. The good news is I do not need a new roof, but a simple repair. He said he would be out in 4 days but 4 days to late. Last night the rain was so heavy that it ruined my ceiling in the theater. Came down a soffit vent and got into the theater. I don't know yet what to do. I don't know If I am going to have to pull the sheet rock or just strip the tape and re tape and mud. I have no access to the ceiling from above, thus the reason I wanted a drop ceiling. I cannot go up in the attic and see what exactly is what. I just poured a cup of coffee and sat down and just trying to gather my thoughts and evaluate things and see where I go from here. I was a week away from opening the theater.
> 
> That's great man. I wish I could hold on to stuff. The in through the never is incredible. It really gives off the wow factor to a good audio system. People that don't even like Metallica like it. I still have my copy unopened waiting for my room. Going to be a little longer now I am afraid.



Dave, that really sucks. and your best bet is to prob pull the celling down or at least part of it to see exactly what water damage you have. you really don't want to mess with potential mold issues


----------



## Gorilla83

raynist said:


> Let me know when you are ready to sell those mains


I'll let you know when I find something significantly better that would justify their replacement. 



NWCgrad said:


> I bet you keep it over 2 yrs. My BenQ PE7700 turns 9 yrs old soon and is still going strong. However I am on my third set of speakers in the same time period (Paradigm 9SeMKIII, Magnepan MMG, and now Pi Speakers 4 Pi).
> 
> When the PJ dies I will get a new one, hopefully a full 4k (from 720p to 4k should be a significant upgrade). This is assuming I don't go crazy and buy new LCR speakers.


Impressive! I too have not kept anything nearly that long. 



Reefdvr27 said:


> I really need a laugh right now myself. We got slammed by a thunderstorm at like 2am and it was like nothing I have not heard or felt in 10 years. I have been chasing a leak above the point from where I put on a new roof for the theater for a month now and finally hired a roofer to fix the leak. The good news is I do not need a new roof, but a simple repair. He said he would be out in 4 days but 4 days to late. Last night the rain was so heavy that it ruined my ceiling in the theater. Came down a soffit vent and got into the theater. I don't know yet what to do. I don't know If I am going to have to pull the sheet rock or just strip the tape and re tape and mud. I have no access to the ceiling from above, thus the reason I wanted a drop ceiling. I cannot go up in the attic and see what exactly is what. I just poured a cup of coffee and sat down and just trying to gather my thoughts and evaluate things and see where I go from here. I was a week away from opening the theater.
> 
> That's great man. I wish I could hold on to stuff. The in through the never is incredible. It really gives off the wow factor to a good audio system. People that don't even like Metallica like it. I still have my copy unopened waiting for my room. Going to be a little longer now I am afraid.


Damn, very sorry to hear that Dave. Like any consumable in life though, it can be fixed and repaired with just a little time. At the least cut a hole where the source of the water is to allow it to drain and to inspect for moisture.


----------



## Gorilla83

carp said:


> I'm still set on keeping my entry level Epson 8350 until it's time for 4K. Recent posts in this thread are making it a little harder to stick to my guns on that though...


Stay FAR away from us!! 

BTW the new projector is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Sibuna said:


> Dave, that really sucks. and your best bet is to prob pull the celling down or at least part of it to see exactly what water damage you have. you really don't want to mess with potential mold issues


 I am going to hire a pro. My wife has a client that offered any help if I ran into a jam. The good thing is that the attic is so hot right now that it will dry any water fast, but could also breed mold. I found the leak in the room in front of the theater room last week. I noticed a small wet spot on the ceiling and went up to investigate and everything above in the attic was dry? In the theater the sheet rock seems fine, it is the joint with the tape that is bubbled. I can also see the out line of the tape and the water ran about foot or so under the tape in a couple of directions. Luckily it seems that most all the water ran out though the recessed lighting. Hopefully this guy can get out here today and help me. I am just happy the PJ did not get wet.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Gorilla83 said:


> Damn, very sorry to hear that Dave. Like any consumable in life though, it can be fixed and repaired with just a little time. At the least cut a hole where the source of the water is to allow it to drain and to inspect for moisture.


 Thanks man, sorry to drag this in your thread, but I needed to vent somewhere. I needed a humble place to come  I am trying to be humble about it. The good thing is that the ceiling really needed another coat of black as it is very difficult to roll jet black paint as it leaves roller marks. It turned out pretty good, but really could use another coat and I also got some advise how to do it better. I think I am going to strip the room and paint the whole room over again. Arggggh. The thing that really sucks is this is quiet rock. $50 bucks a sheet. I am hoping I can even get it.


----------



## beastaudio

NWCgrad said:


> Ditto...sometime I am going to have get down your way to see the JVC and hear your Danley's. The ones you brought the popalocks were pretty killer, and the fact you like these even more is intriguing.


Anytime man! Always love a good demo. I blew another audiophile's mind this week. He came in all talk, "Why in the world would you need speaker this big, and 8 subwoofers?" He left humbled. The AVS community understands excess better than any other group I have ever met...Short of, if I had to guess, crack heads.



Reefdvr27 said:


> Thanks man, sorry to drag this in your thread, but I needed to vent somewhere. I needed a humble place to come  I am trying to be humble about it. The good thing is that the ceiling really needed another coat of black as it is very difficult to roll jet black paint as it leaves roller marks. It turned out pretty good, but really could use another coat and I also got some advise how to do it better. I think I am going to strip the room and paint the whole room over again. Arggggh. The thing that really sucks is this is quiet rock. $50 bucks a sheet. I am hoping I can even get it.


This time around, go to Lowes, buy you the wagner electric HVLP sprayer, tape off your room and spray it. I did that for the theater, and while it is a pain and very time consuming to tape everything completely off, you get the most amazingly smooth and seamless paint job that is impossible to recreate via roller or brush. Once the taping is done, you toss several coats on in one evening and you are done. It takes less paint, goes WAY faster (after the taping off) and looks absolutely incredible...


----------



## beastaudio

Oh and if you need pointers on the spraying process, gimme a shout. It is pretty easy, you just have to cut the paint with purified water to thin it out a bit and you are good to go.


----------



## NWCgrad

Dave, sucks big time about the water leak. Sitting down with a cup coffee was about the best reaction. Mine probably would have more ballistic.


----------



## ambesolman

That blows. I feel your pain about water leaks though. We have an old 60s ranch that leaked around the chimney causing a mold problem. Got the chimney reflashed and mold taken care of, my buddy replaced and mudded the ceiling...an expensive nightmare.
Then during a few heavy rains we started having water dripping into our den around a big bay window and even coming out of a knot hole in the wall (pine paneling) that ran down into the cabinet with all the DVDs. My neighbor helped me angle my gutters better above the window since they weren't draining right, and no problems since *knock on wood*
I hate it for ya, but you'll get it straight.


----------



## Reefdvr27

NWCgrad said:


> Dave, sucks big time about the water leak. Sitting down with a cup coffee was about the best reaction. Mine probably would have more ballistic.


 Yeah there was no sense going crazy. My heart actually sank. My wife was crying, so it was more a sad thing to wake up to. I just gotta get focused and start over, judging by the news, some people had some major flooding in their homes. 



beastaudio said:


> Oh and if you need pointers on the spraying process, gimme a shout. It is pretty easy, you just have to cut the paint with purified water to thin it out a bit and you are good to go.


Thanks for the advise. I had talked to someone last week about spraying the ceiling out. I also got a tip to add water to the paint for rolling. It will keep it from drying so fast. One of the problems I was having was that it was drying so fast that by the time I dunked the roller for some paint, my last path was already dry. I am so bummed out. I was so close. Now I have to strip the room which took me two days to do all the trim work, wall plates etc. I will look at spraying it. I am even considering ripping out the rock and going back to a drop ceiling. My head is also flooded this morning.


----------



## Reefdvr27

ambesolman said:


> That blows. I feel your pain about water leaks though. We have an old 60s ranch that leaked around the chimney causing a mold problem. Got the chimney reflashed and mold taken care of, my buddy replaced and mudded the ceiling...an expensive nightmare.
> Then during a few heavy rains we started having water dripping into our den around a big bay window and even coming out of a knot hole in the wall (pine paneling) that ran down into the cabinet with all the DVDs. My neighbor helped me angle my gutters better above the window since they weren't draining right, and no problems since *knock on wood*
> I hate it for ya, but you'll get it straight.


 I am not getting upset over it. I know people have had it worse. The only thing is I was so excited to finally have the room done. I have been through so much aggravation over the last year, not to mention that I put a complete new roof on even down to the plywood over the theater and all I did was chase the leak higher. My worst fear was putting the sheetrock on the ceiling knowing there was a problem, I thought it was fixed and in the end it came back and bit me. The last thing I needed was a 4" rain storm till the roofer got here and sure enough we get hit with a freak T storm with 4" of rain in an hour.


----------



## ambesolman

The roofer gave you a warranty didn't he? I figured he'd be liable for the repairs. You'll still have a PITA to deal with but maybe no more money out of your pocket?


----------



## Reefdvr27

ambesolman said:


> The roofer gave you a warranty didn't he? I figured he'd be liable for the repairs. You'll still have a PITA to deal with but maybe no more money out of your pocket?


That guy sucked. I called him back in March and he wanted to give me a discount and free shingles. He wanted 2K to shingle the roof and patch it. I did the whole roof, with plywood and shingles and rain and ice shield for $1200. However I cannot gloat about that because I am still screwed, but I would not have been better off. It is just unfortant that the roofer I hired yesterday did not get here in time to fix it. Just a freak storm at a bad time. 

Here are some pics. The rock is not wet, just the joints i.e. Tape and mud joints. Nothing is wet wet and no water is visible or dripping. I called a contractor that I can trust and he said considering I used Roxul and quiet rock I may be alright. We can probably just retape it. Man it is funny how 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint peeled right off. I may peal the whole ceiling. I have a fan drying the roof and I am going up above to see what I can do.


----------



## jbrown15

Man that sucks Dave, sorry to hear about the roof!


----------



## JimWilson

That really sux Dave. I'm very sorry to hear about that!



Reefdvr27 said:


> I found the leak in the room in front of the theater room last week. I noticed a small wet spot on the ceiling and went up to investigate and everything above in the attic was dry?


I did roofing for a few years and one thing I learned from my experience is that water is an insidious foe. Rarely will the source of the leak and its exit into the living area be near each other. You have to learn how the stuff travels, which isn't as simple as most people think. I did a lot of leak detection in my time and more than once it turned out to be quite an ordeal to trace back the source.


----------



## beastaudio

Kinda like an underground severed landscape lighting wire. I remember tracing close to a 500 foot run one time trying to find where it was cut. That was probably one of the worst work days of my life. You get better at dissecting the possible areas of incidence after some time, but it never gets completely better. I'll take HT wire that is mostly readily accessible over that any day of the week...


----------



## carp

Dave, you really have my respect for not getting upset - I couldn't do that. Way to take it in stride man....

When I throw a fit about something like this happening I need to remind myself that I need to be happy that my family is healthy and happy and then I finally calm down. Sounds like you are much less of a cry baby than I am.


----------



## beastaudio

carp said:


> Dave, you really have my respect for not getting upset - I couldn't do that. Way to take it in stride man....
> 
> When I throw a fit about something like this happening I need to remind myself that I need to be happy that my family is healthy and happy and then I finally calm down. Sounds like you are much less of a cry baby than I am.


Sounds to me like you need to just have a cup o joe like Dave did and ponder life and all its complexities next time you have an issue. Water works too, or juice, or an ice cold beverage of your choice. Mine right now seems to be miller lite  You are in the throes of a new school year right now Sheldon, how is that going so far? My mother has been a teacher for 30 years now so I can understand the stress elevation for you when after a difficult day, something ends up not going right at home. I respect teacher's resolve and patience more than any other profession I know of, and that is putting it lightly...


----------



## carp

beastaudio said:


> Sounds to me like you need to just have a cup o joe like Dave did and ponder life and all its complexities next time you have an issue. Water works too, or juice, or an ice cold beverage of your choice. Mine right now seems to be miller lite  You are in the throes of a new school year right now Sheldon, how is that going so far? My mother has been a teacher for 30 years now so I can understand the stress elevation for you when after a difficult day, something ends up not going right at home. I respect teacher's resolve and patience more than any other profession I know of, and that is putting it lightly...


Yeah you are right... I typically throw a hissy fit and then I'm done and back to normal. Character flaw for sure....

Things are good. I spent my first 15 years teaching 9th graders and then last year the buildings re-aligned and I taugh 7th and 8th graders. I hated it at first, but I'm getting used to it. What is great about this year is that I had all the 8th graders last year so they are already "broken in". Student break in is real (haha). 

To give you an idea of how much harder my broken in kids try, we just had our Pacer test. This is the fitness test where you run back and forth in the gym from line to line (20 meters apart) every time the beep sounds on the CD. The beeps get faster and faster and you keep going until you can't go anymore. The 8th graders did GREAT. I had 21 8th graders run 83 laps or more which is above the highest category of fitness. The best ran 121. 

For the 7th graders which are new to me only 6 kids ran 70 laps or more which for them is the highest category of fitness. The best 7th grader ran 81 laps.

So.... once again a lot of work to be done to brain wash the 7th graders into buying into working hard in PE and to try to get into better shape. It will happen, it always does but it's always hard work. I don't run the typical roll the ball out PE class. Sure we play games too but the class overall is very demanding.


----------



## Reefdvr27

jbrown15 said:


> Man that sucks Dave, sorry to hear about the roof!


 Thank you sir. 



JimWilson said:


> That really sux Dave. I'm very sorry to hear about that!
> 
> 
> 
> I did roofing for a few years and one thing I learned from my experience is that water is an insidious foe. Rarely will the source of the leak and its exit into the living area be near each other. You have to learn how the stuff travels, which isn't as simple as most people think. I did a lot of leak detection in my time and more than once it turned out to be quite an ordeal to trace back the source.


 Well I found the source and I know now why I never found it. It is running down the truss or joist what ever you want to call it. However I do have a truss roof. The farkin water has been running down the center of joist and falling off each side which is why it is in multiple rooms. The end of the truss actually butts up to my theater room. So the water just ran down the truss last night and ran into the room. There is also a transition onto my theater roof which I thought was the problem, but it is higher. Kinda hard to explain, but long story short, I got freakin water on my sheetrock. 



carp said:


> Dave, you really have my respect for not getting upset - I couldn't do that. Way to take it in stride man....
> 
> When I throw a fit about something like this happening I need to remind myself that I need to be happy that my family is healthy and happy and then I finally calm down. Sounds like you are much less of a cry baby than I am.


I had a deep feeling that this was going to happen. I knew there was a problem, but I did not think it would escalate like this. Like I said earlier, I was more bummed out than anything. I have wanted this theater so bad it is almost child like excitement. I was just about done. I am sooooo happy it happened now and I caught it before the nice carpet was installed and not to mention any water damage to the electronics, chairs or worst yet the 215's  I can guarantee you that if this would have happened after I was completely finished and set up, I would have had to pull a Chris Farley on the people that helped me and screwed this all up.


----------



## carp

Haha, I never saw that skit that was great!


----------



## JimWilson

Reefdvr27 said:


> Well I found the source and I know now why I never found it. It is running down the truss or joist what ever you want to call it. However I do have a truss roof. The farkin water has been running down the center of joist and falling off each side which is why it is in multiple rooms. The end of the truss actually butts up to my theater room. So the water just ran down the truss last night and ran into the room. There is also a transition onto my theater roof which I thought was the problem, but it is higher. Kinda hard to explain, but long story short, I got freakin water on my sheetrock.


Believe me, I totally sympathize. I did the Sherlock Holmes thing more than once myself.


----------



## popalock

Reefdvr27 said:


> I really need a laugh right now myself. We got slammed by a thunderstorm at like 2am and it was like nothing I have not heard or felt in 10 years. I have been chasing a leak above the point from where I put on a new roof for the theater for a month now and finally hired a roofer to fix the leak. The good news is I do not need a new roof, but a simple repair. He said he would be out in 4 days but 4 days to late. Last night the rain was so heavy that it ruined my ceiling in the theater. Came down a soffit vent and got into the theater. I don't know yet what to do. I don't know If I am going to have to pull the sheet rock or just strip the tape and re tape and mud. I have no access to the ceiling from above, thus the reason I wanted a drop ceiling. I cannot go up in the attic and see what exactly is what. I just poured a cup of coffee and sat down and just trying to gather my thoughts and evaluate things and see where I go from here. I was a week away from opening the theater.


Dave. That. Sucks. 

Got any pics of the water damage?

This happened in my villa the same day you posted this message. Just now getting to post the video up. Check it out... Glad I don't own this place...haha





​


beastaudio said:


> Sounds to me like you need to just have a cup o joe like Dave did and ponder life and all its complexities next time you have an issue. Water works too, or juice, or an ice cold beverage of your choice. Mine right now seems to be miller lite  You are in the throes of a new school year right now Sheldon, how is that going so far? My mother has been a teacher for 30 years now so I can understand the stress elevation for you when after a difficult day, something ends up not going right at home. I respect teacher's resolve and patience more than any other profession I know of, and that is putting it lightly...


Dave, pondering life...


----------



## JimWilson

popalock said:


> Dave, pondering life...


More like him thinking "I wonder if that CNC machine would fit in my Jeep"...


----------



## ambesolman

popalock said:


> Dave. That. Sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any pics of the water damage?
> 
> 
> 
> This happened in my villa the same day you posted this message. Just now getting to post the video up. Check it out... Glad I don't own this place...haha
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/PwhtHgNlfjI​




I think that's just another bidet mounted in the ceiling. You just have to lay on the floor to use it


​


> Dave, pondering life...



Deep Thoughts by Jack Handy...



Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Reefdvr27

popalock said:


> Dave. That. Sucks.
> 
> Got any pics of the water damage?
> 
> This happened in my villa the same day you posted this message. Just now getting to post the video up. Check it out... Glad I don't own this place...haha
> 
> http://youtu.be/PwhtHgNlfjI​Dave, pondering life...


 Wow, looks like the same leak I had. All my water came out of the recessed lighting also. We found the leak this morning. I just hope he gets back here with the crew fast as there is a Hurricane brewing. I don't need 12 inches of rain right now. The roofer calked it, but I'n not trusting any caulk if this storm comes up the coast. 

I posted a couple of pics http://www.avsforum.com/forum/29-wh...-humble-basement-hangout-32.html#post26789201




JimWilson said:


> More like him thinking "I wonder if that CNC machine would fit in my Jeep"…


 LOL, the Jeep is gone, new F150. 

The CNC is certainly not my thing. It would take me a year to figure it. The CNC is best kept with Andrew.


----------



## popalock

Reefdvr27 said:


> I posted a couple of pics http://www.avsforum.com/forum/29-wh...-humble-basement-hangout-32.html#post26789201


Oh, I missed those. My bad. Damn, that would piss me off...


----------



## popalock

Gorilla83 said:


> Thanks Dave. From what I've read I think you will really like the panny 8000. I'm not into the video stuff nearly as much as audio, but I can appreciate I nice picture.
> 
> Received and installed the Sony tonight! First impressions - Really, really, really nice picture right out of the box. Relatively easy swap from my Epson. Contrast is VERY nice, picture is super sharp, and blacks are very deep. I don't care much for the "motion control" feature so I'll be leaving that off. "Reality creation" seems nice, although not drastic at least with the lower settings. When I popped in Art of Flight I would have sworn it was in 3D!  PLENTY of light output for my room and screen in pretty much all modes. "Game" / high lamp mode has some crazy output. Only negative I can see vs. my epson is that the lens shift adjustment is more limited. I am still impressed with my epson considering cost and the blacks on the epson were really nice as well. Overall happy with the purchase, especially considering I'm not much of a videophile at all.


Just looking at the Sony VPL-HW55ES vs your old Epson 8700UB.

Just 100 extra lumens, lower contrast ratio and a different display tech (LCD vs SRXD). *Sigh* I need to educate myself on projectors more.


----------



## beastaudio

popalock said:


> Just looking at the Sony VPL-HW55ES vs your old Epson 8700UB.
> 
> Just 100 extra lumens, lower contrast ratio and a different display tech (LCD vs SRXD). *Sigh* I need to educate myself on projectors more.


Sony (and JVC) has LcoS panels, so slightly to tremendously better convergence than 3LCD, dynamic iris and contrast, lens control, 3d, the list goes on


----------



## Mfusick

popalock said:


> Just looking at the Sony VPL-HW55ES vs your old Epson 8700UB.
> 
> Just 100 extra lumens, lower contrast ratio and a different display tech (LCD vs SRXD). *Sigh* I need to educate myself on projectors more.


What size screen? How light controlled the room?

Have you seen the 6030? (or 5030?) Impressive for the price.


----------



## Gorilla83

Long overdue for some movement here. This weekend I completed a few new projects and added a few more subs to experiment with. These will be placed left and right of the first row for additional tactile feel and further smoothing. I've spent about 30 minutes with integration so far and it is certainly more challenging than before.


----------



## Gorilla83

One more -


----------



## gpmbc

Those turned out beautiful...just like the rest.


----------



## jbrown15

Andrew on the plus side, it looks like you've just added to more seats to your front row!...lol


Man that's a tick front baffle, is that four 3/4" pieces making up the baffle?


----------



## Pain Infliction

Gorilla83 said:


> Long overdue for some movement here. This weekend I completed a few new projects and added a few more subs to experiment with. These will be placed left and right of the first row for additional tactile feel and further smoothing. I've spent about 30 minutes with integration so far and it is certainly more challenging than before.



Gorilla, I really like those boxes you made! I remember having conversations with you about your router when you first got it. Seems like you are putting it to really good use! What are the dimensions of the dual 18" box? I forgot, but do you make flat packs for sale too?


----------



## Gorilla83

jbrown15 said:


> Andrew on the plus side, it looks like you've just added to more seats to your front row!...lol
> 
> 
> Man that's a tick front baffle, is that four 3/4" pieces making up the baffle?


Heh, I told my wife they would be used as drink holders / end tables. : ) They are triple baffle - 3 X 3/4". 



gpmbc said:


> Those turned out beautiful...just like the rest.


Thanks Greg! Hope all is well with you. 



Pain Infliction said:


> Gorilla, I really like those boxes you made! I remember having conversations with you about your router when you first got it. Seems like you are putting it to really good use! What are the dimensions of the dual 18" box? I forgot, but do you make flat packs for sale too?


Thank you sir. This one is 26" high, 42" wide, and 18" deep. I have made flat packs for members on several occasions. The biggest issue currently is shipping - I've had more than one package severely damaged from mishandling.


----------



## klipsch

Looking good! What amp(s) are you using to drive these new additions?

Got any dual opposed ~8 cubic feet flat pack boxes for HT18s laying around for this Saturday?


----------



## Gorilla83

klipsch said:


> Looking good! What amp(s) are you using to drive these new additions?
> 
> Got any dual opposed ~8 cubic feet flat pack boxes for HT18s laying around for this Saturday?


Using 2 X inuke6000s and 2 X Peavey IPR7500s in total.  3 x 20A circuits. 

No DO flat packs right now, but give me a few weeks and I'm sure I could whip something up. I have to redo my bleeder board on the machine quickly before I cut anything else.


----------



## Pain Infliction

What all subs are you driving with those amps besides the subs that you just posted?


----------



## klipsch

Gorilla83 said:


> Using 2 X inuke6000s and 2 X Peavey IPR7500s in total.  3 x 20A circuits.
> 
> No DO flat packs right now, but give me a few weeks and I'm sure I could whip something up. I have to redo my bleeder board on the machine quickly before I cut anything else.


I guess I should run 4 20amp circuits in my theater to keep up 

Can't wait to hear all your beasts on Saturday


----------



## Gorilla83

Pain Infliction said:


> What all subs are you driving with those amps besides the subs that you just posted?


14 x SI 18s in total right now. 2 subs per channel on each amp. there is currently one unused channel. 



klipsch said:


> I guess I should run 4 20amp circuits in my theater to keep up
> 
> Can't wait to hear all your beasts on Saturday


I would run 4-5 in total if you plan on getting crazy. I run 3 for the low end, 1 line for the sherbourn, another circuit (shared) for the receiver and accessories, and another (shared) for the projector. The low end is just stupid now, although going with ported or horns you could get away with far less power required.


----------



## NWCgrad

Man the bass must be incredible...and it was already fantastic before the additional subs.

I bet distortion at reasonable listening levels must be approaching 4 zeros and definitely far below the threshold of detection by human hearing.


----------



## Gorilla83

NWCgrad said:


> Man the bass must be incredible...and it was already fantastic before the additional subs.
> 
> I bet distortion at reasonable listening levels must be approaching 4 zeros and definitely far below the threshold of detection by human hearing.


I've still got quite a bit of tweaking to do to get everything even close to ideal/optimal, but even in a rough state there is a fair amount of headroom.


----------



## JimWilson

Gorilla83 said:


> I've still got quite a bit of tweaking to do to get everything even close to ideal/optimal, but even in a rough state there is a fair amount of headroom.


 
Understatement of the year. That's like saying a Hyundai might accelerate rapidly if you dropped the 700 HP Lambo Aventador engine in it.


----------



## popalock

Gorilla83 said:


> I've still got quite a bit of tweaking to do to get everything even close to ideal/optimal, but even in a rough state there is a fair amount of headroom.


Seems like a fair assessment. 

+20.5 anyone?


----------



## Gorilla83

popalock said:


> Seems like a fair assessment.
> 
> +20.5 anyone?


We'll find out on Saturday I suppose what's feasible.  You up for a distorted web cam viewing? LOL


----------



## Gorilla83

Some measurements from the new sub setup after spending another hour or so playing with it tonight:

All 14 subs running, sweeps taken at 8 different points (6 listening positions and front/behind couches) in the room, level matched. NO smoothing, 2 eq settings: 6DB shelf


----------



## jbrown15

Gorilla83 said:


> Some measurements from the new sub setup after spending another hour or so playing with it tonight:
> 
> All 14 subs running, sweeps taken at 8 different points (6 listening positions and front/behind couches) in the room, level matched. NO smoothing, 2 eq settings: 6DB shelf


----------



## QuiGonJosh

Beautiful HT. 

And nice gym too. I'm a powerlifter and HT enthusiast. This is like...my dream basement!


----------



## Gorilla83

jbrown15 said:


> DAAAAMMMMNN that looks good Andrew! I'm a little jealous! :grin:


Thank you J! I'm sure the most output would come from all subs stacked up front, but this is fun from a tactile standpoint.  



QuiGonJosh said:


> Beautiful HT.
> 
> And nice gym too. I'm a powerlifter and HT enthusiast. This is like...my dream basement!


Thank you! If I knew there was interest I'd grab some updated pics of the gym as we've got some new equipment now. Are you in the NE? Where do you train?

Edit: Holy crap the gym pics are old! Pretty much everything in the room has changed since, even the paint. I should get some new pics up.


----------



## mhrischuk

Got Tapatalk working. When i selected a link from my email updates, I got "Not Available in Tapatalk". Had to search out AVS in Tapatalk and add it.


----------



## jbrown15

mhrischuk said:


> Got Tapatalk working. When i selected a link from my email updates, I got "Not Available in Tapatalk". Had to search out AVS in Tapatalk and add it.


Glad to see you got that sorted out, I find it WAY better then the AVS mobile site. It also makes it a lot easier to up load pictures right from your phone too.


----------



## ambesolman

jbrown15 said:


> Glad to see you got that sorted out, I find it WAY better then the AVS mobile site. It also makes it a lot easier to up load pictures right from your phone too.



+100000


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Scaramoucheii

Very Nicely Done,


----------



## blah450

Rilla...how's the shop been?
Those near-field doubles been rockin?


----------



## Gorilla83

blah450 said:


> Rilla...how's the shop been?
> Those near-field doubles been rockin?


Hey Richard - nice to hear from you. The shop has been quiet in the last month as I haven't spent much time in there. Yesterday I did some 'spring' cleaning though and started some overdue maintenance and getting ready for a few upcoming projects.

All is great in the theater - I haven't touched any settings or anything in about 6 months.  The nearfield enclosures are great!


----------



## JimWilson

Gorilla83 said:


> All is great in the theater - I haven't touched any settings or anything in about 6 months.  The nearfield enclosures are great!




6 months?? 6 months?! Alright, what have you done with the _real_ Andrew!


----------



## Gorilla83

JimWilson said:


> 6 months?? 6 months?! Alright, what have you done with the _real_ Andrew!


My counting is off - it's been more like 4 months, but still impressive given my old habits.


----------



## Gorilla83

Hard to believe it's been nearly THREE years since I've posted in this thread. Haven't made a ton of changes in the room over that time, but have been back at it lately - latest updates:

-Removed/sold side subs
-Installed rear surround JBL 8340s to match
-Completely removed the bar, in the process of installing a kitchen-ette instead
-Changed to a falcon framed screen
-In the process of installing black carpet now throughout the room (and new flooring throughout the basement) 
-Thinking of swapping out my Peavey 7500s for a single Speaker power SP-8000
-Completely re-doing the gym audio setup at the moment, stay tuned

Pictures coming over the weekend


----------



## JimWilson

You removed the bar?! That's heresy man!


----------



## jedimastergrant

Gorilla83 said:


> Hard to believe it's been nearly THREE years since I've posted in this thread. Haven't made a ton of changes in the room over that time, but have been back at it lately - latest updates:
> 
> -Removed/sold side subs
> -Installed rear surround JBL 8340s to match
> -Completely removed the bar, in the process of installing a kitchen-ette instead
> -Changed to a falcon framed screen
> -In the process of installing black carpet now throughout the room (and new flooring throughout the basement)
> -Thinking of swapping out my Peavey 7500s for a single Speaker power SP-8000
> -Completely re-doing the gym audio setup at the moment, stay tuned
> 
> Pictures coming over the weekend


Waiting so patiently for pics!................

More pics of gym too. Do you do mostly body building type lifting down there? Not too many basements have high enough ceilings to throw a loaded barbell over your head for power lifts such as jerk and snatch. I'm sure you could still clean, dead lift, and squat as long has you have some space to drop weights.


----------



## Gorilla83

Well, didn't get the theater entirely back together yet. Carpet is done but haven't moved the furniture back in place yet since the rest of the basement flooring isn't quite done yet. 

The gym IS done though  New 1" black/gray spec rolled rubber flooring in the gym, 2 X Behringer B212XLs, 2 X JBL MPro 418 subs, 2 X Crown XLS2000 amps, Furman power conditioner (using as power strip), and Numark M2 mixer. 

Good news - Scored a GREAT deal on the subs and crown amps on Facebook marketplace. These seem to be working well. 

Bad news - Got everything hooked up but unfortunately one of the B212s is defective, bah. Back to guitar center....At least I can easily return/exchange. 

As for the gym....

First room w/ flag - dedicated to 'power lifting' type lifts with cage, plates, chains, etc. 

Second room - no specific audio setup but dedicated to conditioning and machines and smaller dumbbells .


----------



## popalock

#GToM


----------



## Gorilla83

Finally got the theater cleaned up - watched a movie with the family last night, we should do that more often. 

Also got the new flooring finished behind the theater - working on installing the kitchenette now


----------



## SBuger

Wow looks fantastic! Awesome basement with the Theater AND Weight Room down there! Are you still running some of your subs Near Field on the sides of your seating, or no?


----------



## BrolicBeast

Looking really, really nice! Truly a long way from the pedestals you used to have for your L and R speakers. You already know how I feel about the weight room. GAINZ wait for no man. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beastaudio

Hopefully we won't need to change this thread name to "Gorilla's Humble Basement _where we never_ Hangout" now!


----------



## Gorilla83

SBuger said:


> Wow looks fantastic! Awesome basement with the Theater AND Weight Room down there! Are you still running some of your subs Near Field on the sides of your seating, or no?


'

Thanks! Yep, still running the 2 X SI 18" nearfield.  



BrolicBeast said:


> Looking really, really nice! Truly a long way from the pedestals you used to have for your L and R speakers. You already know how I feel about the weight room. GAINZ wait for no man.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you sir! Did some further tweaking with a new EQ in the gym and it's sounding fantastic. Maybe my new favorite setup in the house?  






beastaudio said:


> Hopefully we won't need to change this thread name to "Gorilla's Humble Basement _where we never_ Hangout" now!


Not a chance 


Also - finished up the kitchenette/bar except for the backsplash. Added 2 outlets, glass in cabinets, countertop, sink, and plumbing for dishwasher/drain done.

Working on starting the outdoor audio/zoning today. Mounting up the first set of outdoors on the deck. 2 more and underground sub project coming soon


----------



## JimWilson

Gorilla83 said:


> Also - finished up the kitchenette/bar except for the backsplash. Added 2 outlets, glass in cabinets, countertop, sink, and plumbing for dishwasher/drain done.


Bar? Well, at least you did _something_ worthwhile...


----------



## Gorilla83

JimWilson said:


> Bar? Well, at least you did _something_ worthwhile...


Yeah, yeah, yeah...

First set of outdoor speakers installed (OSD AP840) - plan on 4 zones in total, driven by a Integra 30.4 and Sonos Connect. That wiring through the siding, sheeting, and insulation was a minor PITA. They sound fairly decent though! Wanted to get a start on this before we break ground with the pool. Plan on building an outdoor sub underneath the deck later on as well once the other zones are finished.


----------



## Gorilla83

So...uhh, it's been a while and I'm due for some updates here!

Will get some pictures up but highlights:

-Pool/spa and backyard transformation are complete along with full outdoor kitchen/bar
-Outdoor sound setup is sounding pretty solid - 3 total zones, 8 speakers, and 2 sonance subs (Buried) powered by Sonance 8-130 and Sonance 2-750 amplifiers
-The theater is in much need of equipment revamp! Over the next few months would like to FINALLY add atmos, upgrade my receiver/processor, and probably upgrade projector as well
-Thinking of moving my JTR 212s from the living room to the theater

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## 351carlo

Pics or it didn't happen. I don't believe you.


----------



## Gorilla83

351carlo said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. I don't believe you.


i need to compile some nice pictures from the phone, didn’t realize i hadn’t updated this thread in over 3 years!


----------



## JimWilson

Gorilla83 said:


> i need to compile some nice pictures from the phone, didn’t realize i hadn’t updated this thread in over 3 years!


Pffft, you're such a slacker Andrew! 

Sounds like you've been busy, but that doesn't come as a surprise. How's the family doing?


----------



## Gorilla83

JimWilson said:


> Pffft, you're such a slacker Andrew!
> 
> Sounds like you've been busy, but that doesn't come as a surprise. How's the family doing?


Hey Jim! Nice to hear from you, it's been a while. Family is great, kids are growing up quickly. Busy for sure here, hope all is well on your end....maybe some us "locals" should meet up for dinner over the holidays??


----------



## JimWilson

Gorilla83 said:


> Hey Jim! Nice to hear from you, it's been a while. Family is great, kids are growing up quickly. Busy for sure here, hope all is well on your end....maybe some us "locals" should meet up for dinner over the holidays??


It has indeed been awhile, last time we saw each other it was kid (singular) not plural! If one gauges their own age by the age of their child(ren) - which many do - then I'm very old, but you're catching up. 

I'm about 4 hours from you, so not local in the typical sense, but maybe some of the regional folks can get together. I'd love to see the palace you've built, sounds like a heullva lot has been done! Guess it's no longer a "humble" hangout...


----------



## 351carlo

I hear there's something bright in Andrew's future. Santa said he was good this year.


----------



## Gorilla83

A few pictures of the "extension" of the theater outside now -


----------



## Archaea

Looks like a dream! Great job!


----------



## Gorilla83

351carlo said:


> I hear there's something bright in Andrew's future. Santa said he was good this year.


Haha, I did mention that much of my equipment was very much past due for a refresh! 

On the near term horizon: Processor, Projector, Atmos speakers, and UHD BluRay upgrades


----------



## beastaudio

Im flipping out my side surrounds for synthesis scl-4's I already have on hand. If @N8DOGG doesn't want em still, they are all yours. They'd be perfect for atmos speakers and the same ones I'd still be using for atmos as well (until I get scl-8's for those).


----------



## Gorilla83

beastaudio said:


> Im flipping out my side surrounds for synthesis scl-4's I already have on hand. If @N8DOGG doesn't want em still, they are all yours. They'd be perfect for atmos speakers and the same ones I'd still be using for atmos as well (until I get scl-8's for those).


Dude the SCL-4's look really nice but man they are pricey! Any ideas for a more budget conscious atmos option, preferrably <500? I have two pair of Niles 7" ceiling speaks I was going to play with to start out. 

@beastaudio these are the radians? Let me know what Nate decides!


----------



## N8DOGG

beastaudio said:


> Im flipping out my side surrounds for synthesis scl-4's I already have on hand. If @N8DOGG doesn't want em still, they are all yours. They'd be perfect for atmos speakers and the same ones I'd still be using for atmos as well (until I get scl-8's for those).


How many pairs did you say you'd end up having? It's more of a want than a need for me. I'd replace some wides, I'm using Volt 8's for currently. They are the ones I want to replace. but it's not a NEED lol. If Andrew needs an upgrade, I'm all good doing whatever! I'd really only need one pair, the others were just cause I'm a speaker pig lol


----------



## Gorilla83

N8DOGG said:


> How many pairs did you say you'd end up having? It's more of a want than a need for me. I'd replace some wides, I'm using Volt 8's for currently. They are the ones I want to replace. but it's not a NEED lol. If Andrew needs an upgrade, I'm all good doing whatever! I'd really only need one pair, the others were just cause I'm a speaker pig lol


Yo Nate! Hope all is well man. What did you think of the volt 8s? Those or the 10s could be an option for ceilings as well.  It's been a while since I've been on the DIYSG page!


----------



## N8DOGG

Gorilla83 said:


> Yo Nate! Hope all is well man. What did you think of the volt 8s? Those or the 10s could be an option for ceilings as well.  It's been a while since I've been on the DIYSG page!


They are decent for what they are.... Cheap speakers lol. They fit the bill but were always a stopgap for something better at some point.

Beasts ones would be a head and shoulders upgrade lol that's what he's using Radian Audio 5210 10 inch Coaxial Speakers - Radian Dual Concentric 5210 10" time aligned coaxial speakers. Radian 5210 coaxial speaker - Radian 5210 coaxial speaker handles 375 watts RMS. Radian 5210 10" coaxial driver is available here. Radian coaxial speaker

Im pretty sure I remember him saying he's got 4 total pairs he will be selling, honestly, if you were thinking of upgrading, having 4 x surrounds and 4 atmos of all the same speaker would be absolutely ballin' lol.
Especially since they are such a high quality speaker.

The cost would be similar either way you went I think.

Will have to wait to see how many he's going to sell but if that's they case, 100% you should grab them all and do that!!! I wish at the time when I was building my room I had the extra $ to spend and get the JTR atmos to matchy others but damn, the thought of spending over 6k CDN on atmos speakers makes me sick inside hahahaba!!! So I went with the volts and they do a good enough job untill I swap them out.


----------



## Gorilla83

N8DOGG said:


> They are decent for what they are.... Cheap speakers lol. They fit the bill but were always a stopgap for something better at some point.
> 
> Beasts ones would be a head and shoulders upgrade lol that's what he's using Radian Audio 5210 10 inch Coaxial Speakers - Radian Dual Concentric 5210 10" time aligned coaxial speakers. Radian 5210 coaxial speaker - Radian 5210 coaxial speaker handles 375 watts RMS. Radian 5210 10" coaxial driver is available here. Radian coaxial speaker
> 
> Im pretty sure I remember him saying he's got 4 total pairs he will be selling, honestly, if you were thinking of upgrading, having 4 x surrounds and 4 atmos of all the same speaker would be absolutely ballin' lol.
> Especially since they are such a high quality speaker.
> 
> The cost would be similar either way you went I think.
> 
> Will have to wait to see how many he's going to sell but if that's they case, 100% you should grab them all and do that!!! I wish at the time when I was building my room I had the extra $ to spend and get the JTR atmos to matchy others but damn, the thought of spending over 6k CDN on atmos speakers makes me sick inside hahahaba!!! So I went with the volts and they do a good enough job untill I swap them out.


Thanks Nate, appreciate it! I'll have to give beast a shout to see what he has going on.....totally forgot about the Radian options out there, and you're right it would make sense to match with all surrounds and sell off my JBLs.


----------



## beastaudio

Gorilla83 said:


> Dude the SCL-4's look really nice but man they are pricey! Any ideas for a more budget conscious atmos option, preferrably <500? I have two pair of Niles 7" ceiling speaks I was going to play with to start out.
> 
> @beastaudio these are the radians? Let me know what Nate decides!





N8DOGG said:


> How many pairs did you say you'd end up having? It's more of a want than a need for me. I'd replace some wides, I'm using Volt 8's for currently. They are the ones I want to replace. but it's not a NEED lol. If Andrew needs an upgrade, I'm all good doing whatever! I'd really only need one pair, the others were just cause I'm a speaker pig lol



I'll have four to start with finally in the next month or two, then inevitably 4 more once I offload my 4 atmos ones in lieu of the scl-7/8's I'd put in the ceiling to finalize a full synthesis system. No time frame on that as the purchase that is preceding those is going to be a trinnov....yea.

So basically, 4 ready to roll in about a month or so, 4 more available Jan/February-ish timeframe.


----------



## JimWilson

Gorilla83 said:


> A few pictures of the "extension" of the theater outside now -
> 
> View attachment 3196279
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196274
> View attachment 3196276
> 
> View attachment 3196275
> View attachment 3196280


Epic additions! Next summer it's a party at your house...


----------



## mhrischuk

Never forget those HT getogethers at your place Andrew. We moved from right around the corner from you to Ben Wheeler, TX in May 21. Crated up the antique Pany 65" plasma and brought everything down with us. We had a dedicated entertainment room added on to the place we bought down here but so far it's still serving as a staging room for our stuff after the move. Looks like we are about 2 hrs away from popalock. We haven't even set up a tv yet. It's been refreshing in a way. The new room is gonna need a bit of treatment so I figure I'll build a bunch of panels. Your place looks amazing. It's good to see people still talking on this thread.


----------



## Gorilla83

mhrischuk said:


> Never forget those HT getogethers at your place Andrew. We moved from right around the corner from you to Ben Wheeler, TX in May 21. Crated up the antique Pany 65" plasma and brought everything down with us. We had a dedicated entertainment room added on to the place we bought down here but so far it's still serving as a staging room for our stuff after the move. Looks like we are about 2 hrs away from popalock. We haven't even set up a tv yet. It's been refreshing in a way. The new room is gonna need a bit of treatment so I figure I'll build a bunch of panels. Your place looks amazing. It's good to see people still talking on this thread.


Nice to hear from you Mike and glad the move went well. And yes those GTGs were a lot of fun!


----------



## Gorilla83

*WAY overdue update as of 12/23/21*

-Swapped my dinosaur receiver (Denon 4311ci) for a Marantz 7705 processor. Excited to finally move to separates, sound is awesome with a very low noise floor. HEOS is pretty cool to play with as well. Still running the Sherbourn 7-350 to power the main 7 channels and working great. 

-Along with the new processor, finally added atmos speakers and amp - some basic Niles 7" FX ceiling speakers to get going and they sound great. Will likely swap these for something higher efficiency later on but these work great. Also picked up a Emotiva BasX 4 channel to power them while on sale around black friday this year.

-In preparation for my 4K projector swap at Christmas, ran a new 8K capable in-wall HDMI cable (never fun doing this with SO many cables in the wall now) but it's done! Really excited to swap out my Sony 55ES for a Sony 295ES 4K model


----------



## DietCokeFan

Looks like a few of us are getting the itch to either start again or upgrade what we have. 

I've still got an empty corner of the basement and can't decide what to do. I've got 3 M2s but not sure what else to do. A little reality check has me tempted to sell the M2s and put together a more realistic theater. There is no way the room, treatments and complimentary components will match the M2s so why not take the LCR down a few notches? Free up some cash and put together the theater rather than having an empty room and no theater.


----------



## Gorilla83

DietCokeFan said:


> Looks like a few of us are getting the itch to either start again or upgrade what we have.
> 
> I've still got an empty corner of the basement and can't decide what to do. I've got 3 M2s but not sure what else to do. A little reality check has me tempted to sell the M2s and put together a more realistic theater. There is no way the room, treatments and complimentary components will match the M2s so why not take the LCR down a few notches? Free up some cash and put together the theater rather than having an empty room and no theater.


I think you may regret selling the M2s as you've bought and sold them a few times already, right? But whatever you'd move to I'm sure would be nice gear as well. Either way having a functioning theater again is a win!


----------

